# Knitting Tea Party - 12th August, 2016



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Knitting Tea Party - 12th August, 2016*

As Sam is busy with his guests at the 2016 KAP, I will start us off with the summaries and he will post his news and recipes later.

*Summary of 5th August, 2016* by Darowil 

There is so little here that I'm sure I must have left something out - sorry if it was something important, but moving between devices may have meant I lost something. Having internet issues so different devices are working at different times!

*KPers* are trickling into Defiance Ohio - ready for the 2016 KAP which will be beginning about the time the TP is normally starting. So most will be there by the time this is posted.

*Bonnie's* DH seeing surgeon on August 18. Not doing too badly with careful watching of what he eats.

As *Pacer's* uncle who had the motor bike accident recently is playing games on Facebook she assumes he is not too badly injured.

A long time friend of *Busyworkerbee's* passed away - Heather was able to see her one last time before she died. And Heather's crochet sock workshop has started here on KP.

*Lurker's* doctor is going to write to the cardiology clinic to try to get them to see her quicker so she can get her hip replacement done. And her levels for Warfarin are playing up.

*Gwen's* gansey (knitted by *Julie*) is finished and is now on its way to Georgia.

PHOTOS
1 - *Swedenme* - Raincloud
1 - *Bonnie* - Garden flowers
2 - *Gagesmom* - Baby jacket
3 - *Fan* - Poncho
4 - *Swedenme* - Lilies
14 - *Bonnie* - Morning's work/Old cars & flowers
15 - *Fan* - Fan wearing her poncho
18 - *Poledra* - Sweater
19 - *Gagesmom* - Baby 'Jack & Jill' jacket
26 - *Sorlenna* - Quilt
29 - *Gagesmom* - Baby jackets
35 - *Bonnie* - Deer in the garden
37 - *Gagesmom* - Baby blanket
47 - *Gagesmom* - Progress on baby blanket
53 - *Swedenme* - Crochet flower square/Bodywarmer
54 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Maya
55 - *Gagesmom* - Baby jackets, hats and blankets
58 - *Poledra* - Aran yarn & dress pattern (link)
62 - *Kate* - New Lanark
65 - *Kate* - Luke & Hannah
65 - *Gagesmom* - Storm rolling in
66 - *Gagesmom* - Storm
66 - *Lurker* - Gwen's gansey

RECIPES
6 - *Oneapril* - Zucchini and tomato bake 
33 - *Gwen* - cream cheese pound cake
36- *Bonnie* - Cherry pie/Cold chocolate snacking cake (links)

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES.....
*1, 17, 29, 46 and 54 *

CRAFTS
37 - *Sam* - Pattern books (links)

OTHERS
8 - *Lurker* - Satire
10 - *Poledra* - Loyal Order of Moose (link)
11 - *Sam* - Flowers in a truck (link)
39 - *Rookie* - Cherry pitter (link)
40 - *Busyworkerbee* - Workshop (link)
58 - *Poledra* - Bizarre foods - TV prog (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Kate! That was a sensible move.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate and Margaret, thank you for starting our week.
Daralene, understand need to stay home and rest. 
I'd hoped to go to gym today. Did get a few things done around the house but back in bed. Get up and go got up and left.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Kate I'm here just having a break from downsizing the baa ble hat to fit a baby and if I say so myself it's looking good ???? Going to do some mittens to match . Now if I was Mel both hat and mittens would be finished now but since I'm not sometime over the weekend maybe .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate and Margaret, thank you for starting our week.
> Daralene, understand need to stay home and rest.
> I'd hoped to go to gym today. Did get a few things done around the house but back in bed. Get up and go got up and left.


Sorry to here that Joy hope it decides to return soon , I've been very tired during the day lately wish I had a pound for every time I've yawned just can't seem to stop even walking mishka is not shaking the cobwebs away


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to here that Joy hope it decides to return soon , I've been very tired during the day lately wish I had a pound for every time I've yawned just can't seem to stop even walking mishka is not shaking the cobwebs away


Have you had your iron stores checked recently? Every few years my Dr picks up that I need to go back to taking iron tablets for 3 months, (and I eat red meat several times a week plus fruit and veges with VitaminC) and I rediscover my energy levels.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, thanks for starting us off.

I hope Sam & the crew are having a great visit

Sonja, I'm looking forward to seeing your hat

Desert Joy, hope your oomph returns soon????

I got my dilled carrots made this morning, seemed to take forever to get them all scrubbed but pretty easy after that.
I hoped to get a bunch of weeding done but my back & hip is still bugging me, enough whining.
DH is spraying some grassland so will show up for supper when he's done. He managed to give himself a bath in Roundup this morning, a loose valve on the big tank. I hosed him off with our big hose on the hydrant, just about froze him with the cold well water, then he had a bath, seems OK. They say it's so safe you can drink it(ya, right????????) needless to say, he called & gave the supplier hell.
Today is the first dry day we've had for several, it's now supposed to be nice for the weekend, maybe I'll get out to get a few more blueberries.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Kate for stepping in this week. 
Great Gansey, Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

didn't take me long to catch up. Later this afternoon have a 21st for a nephew. Unfortunately means I can't get to the football as it is almost an hour north and the party an hour south. And starts around the time the football finishes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for starting us off.
> 
> I hope Sam & the crew are having a great visit
> 
> ...


Whatever they say I would be being careful too. At least you don't need to worry about him sprouting weeds- a major concern I'm sure :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Kate for stepping in this week.
> Great Gansey, Julie.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great job getting us started Kate & Margaret! Seems the weeks keep going by faster and faster. Sonja & Joy I can identify with the tiredness; know it is the RA for me as some days I just have no energy. Today was one of those days; hip also hurting. Finally lay down around 3:30/4 and slept until 6:30 pm.. During that time I we had quite a thunderstorm and when I got up hip no longer hurt and feel so rested so all is good. 

Welcome Hilary4; don't recognize your name but then my memory is shot lately. If this is your first time posting on the KTP a huge welcome to you. Alibee good seeing you posting today also. 

Sorlenna hope all went well at the dentist today. Will be thinking of you! 

Can't wait to see pictures from the Knit-a-Palooza (KAP) in Defiance and hearing all the news. First time I haven't gone but just couldn't make it work to go this year. I know everyone is hugging each other and that the chatter is flying. Have fun you crazy bunch of knitters!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, poor Maya hasn't had many walks of late. 
Gwen,it is silly, really I have fm, GERD, Barrets esophagus, low thyroid, colitis and lychin sclerosis....just seem to collect autoimmune diseases so it's hard to know which is taking my energy at present. But I can, most days, walk Maya, go to gym, and on special days hike in high country so I feel blessed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As active as you seem to be Joy I am ashamed to complain at all. I feel like the laziest person around. What I need is someone nearby to drag my lazy butt up and out! Want to move to Georgia????


sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, poor Maya hasn't had many walks of late.
> Gwen,it is silly, really I have fm, GERD, Barrets esophagus, low thyroid, colitis and lychin sclerosis....just seem to collect autoimmune diseases so it's hard to know which is taking my energy at present. But I can, most days, walk Maya, go to gym, and on special days hike in high country so I feel blessed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I posted on the wrong one! Anyway, all is done. I'm waiting for the shots to wear off...will have some yogurt and take the antibiotics. 

The cats have been snuggling since I got back. They know when something is different!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I posted on the wrong one! Anyway, all is done. I'm waiting for the shots to wear off...will have some yogurt and take the antibiotics.
> 
> The cats have been snuggling since I got back. They know when something is different!


I'm glad it's done, hope you are back to normal soon


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> As active as you seem to be Joy I am ashamed to complain at all. I feel like the laziest person around. What I need is someone nearby to drag my lazy butt up and out! Want to move to Georgia????


Gwen, don't be ashamed. It is terrible to have no energy and you are absolutely not lazy. I'm sure it would be great to have Sassafrass around and her spirit would help, for sure. If she comes there, I'll be coming down too. but pain zaps your energy and so does RA and FM. You could say it is very similar to chronic fatigue. Hugs and prayers that you will eventually get your health and energy back.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, you ARE active with crafts,,wool dyeing, knitting, gardening, soap making, refinishing, keeping house for DH, DD and dogs. Autoimmune diseases are annoying and energy eaters BUT they aren't terminal. So I feel blessed. 
Sorienna, glad dentist behind you. Rest, enjoy some down time while your heal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Kate and everyone! Thanks for a great start and the summary, amazingly I managed to stay caught up this last week, other than last night, internet went down until about 10 am this morning. 

After our guitar lessons last night we stopped at Walmart for a couple minutes, came out and it started to pour, it rained so hard that we couldn't see the lines on the road and going through a couple spots had to go down the middle of the road to keep high enough to not flood the car. 
David is home, not leaving until Tuesday to head Mary's way again. 

All of you in Ohio, have a great time at KAP!!! Hug each other for us!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, there you go my dear friend we will both descend on our Gwen! .....as soon as we get rested. We will have one of Kate's Les Girls time's!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate and Margaret, thank you for starting our week.
> Daralene, understand need to stay home and rest.
> I'd hoped to go to gym today. Did get a few things done around the house but back in bed. Get up and go got up and left.


Sorry you didn't make it to the gym. My doctor changed my vitamins and upped them and I'm on a lot of B12 now. Noticing a definite difference. She had 11 vials of blood taken and will measure all sorts of things, but I'm doing so much better. Taking spiraling, green drink, juicing wheat grass, juicing ginger for ginger shots.....even the doctor was impressed. LOL. I asked her about chelation and she said she wants to make sure everything is working right before she recommends that. I can't get over how much I am improving. Now if I just lose the weight I gained while traveling. I'm a little like Gwen, you put me to shame. I need to get to the gym too. If we lived nearer we could all go together.

Hope all are having a lovely dinner at KAP. Well I should say had a lovely dinner as it is getting later. People will be tired after the traveling too. It will seem strange without Caren and Jamie there for sure. Hope they are well. Glad to hear Grandma Paula is there. I miss her. Such a lovely lady.

Well, off to do a little more knitting. Got the cuff of the mitten knit and got the pattern enlarged, now need to set things up for reading the pattern and learning the key to the charts. Wish it was a written pattern instead of only a chart. The pattern says "year of mittens, August Mitten."


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, there you go my dear friend we will both descend on our Gwen! .....as soon as we get rested. We will have one of Kate's Les Girls time's!


Love it! Now if Kate can win the lottery, she can show us how to do it right.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, how is Marianne?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for starting us off.
> 
> I hope Sam & the crew are having a great visit
> 
> ...


Oh my, that would not be good no matter how safe they say it is, I don't believe them, if it kills weeds it can't be good for you DH. Glad he doesn't seem to be suffering any ill-effects from it anyhow. 
Weeding is not good for our backs, I have decided. lol
But I hope you are feeling much less pain soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> As active as you seem to be Joy I am ashamed to complain at all. I feel like the laziest person around. What I need is someone nearby to drag my lazy butt up and out! Want to move to Georgia????


You get an awful lot accomplished when you get going, we know you aren't lazy, just in a lot of pain most days. Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I posted on the wrong one! Anyway, all is done. I'm waiting for the shots to wear off...will have some yogurt and take the antibiotics.
> 
> The cats have been snuggling since I got back. They know when something is different!


Wonderful that is over and now you should start to feel so much better in general once the pain is gone. 
Kitties know, that's for sure. 
My cousin called, their cat that stayed by my Aunt wherever she went in the house and slept with her every night, passed yesterday, he was in kidney and liver failure, my aunt was in kidney failure, how wild is that, but he went peacefully, and was 12 or 13 years old, so they are thankful for that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, that was quite the storm. I hate driving in storms like that and it happens too often. Hard to even get off he road and worse with flooding.

Bonnie, hope DH will be ok. That is terrible and I am concerned for him. Good that he got washed off quickly. Wondering if chelation would help him.

Here is the link for my first mitten. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/year-of-mittens
I think it is quite lovely. Just wish it was written and not a chart. Trying DPN's and it sure isn't my forte, but I am enjoying it. Circular even though small was too long for just 54 stitches.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, that was quite the storm. I hate driving in storms like that and it happens too often. Hard to even get off he road and worse with flooding.
> 
> Bonnie, hope DH will be ok. That is terrible and I am concerned for him. Good that he got washed off quickly. Wondering if chelation would help him.
> 
> ...


It was definitely an interesting drive home and then amazingly, we hardly got any rain here.

I love DPN's. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL!! David just said that they need to make fly fishing and Olympic event, but it would take forever. lol He said but if you get bored though, just drop in anytime to see what's happening in fly fishing. lolol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, glad you are doing better. If you prefer circular they come in 9" for socks, or you could use two circulars. I like don't but fing tips of sock circ's can be ridiculously short thus causing hand cramps. Finally got first pattern row correct so should make progress soon.
Kaye, yikes, quite a storm, glad you and David are safely home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was definitely an interesting drive home and then amazingly, we hardly got any rain here.
> 
> I love DPN's. :sm02:


I love my dpn's too.
Odd how localised rain can be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love my dpn's too.
> Odd how localised rain can be.


Yes it is, Marla can get rain at her house but we get none less than a mile away or vica versa.

Well, I'm pooped so I'm heading to bed I think, can't keep my eyes open and can't keep my fingers hitting the right keys on the keyboard. 
Hugs all!!! Sweet dreams too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes it is, Marla can get rain at her house but we get none less than a mile away or vica versa.
> 
> Well, I'm pooped so I'm heading to bed I think, can't keep my eyes open and can't keep my fingers hitting the right keys on the keyboard.
> Hugs all!!! Sweet dreams too.


Hopefully no zombies tonight!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! David just said that they need to make fly fishing and Olympic event, but it would take forever. lol He said but if you get bored though, just drop in anytime to see what's happening in fly fishing. lolol


I so agree with David. There are some casting competitions. Joan Wulff was the first woman to win the long distance casting competition if I remember correctly, and opened the door for more women to chose flyfishing as a favorite sport. 
Those are beautiful mittens and great pictures of the fantastic storm. 
I am in knitting withdrawal, as got a trigger left thumb from my non-stop knitting trying to get the leper bandage done. Now am on steroids and mandatory resting my hand. That is surely boring. How do those of you, who knit practically non-stop, protect your thumbs? I have been in an RA flare all week, and am sure this is part of the problem. It is peach time here, and I was able to get a half bushel of peaches ready for the freeze dryer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, poor Maya hasn't had many walks of late.
> Gwen,it is silly, really I have fm, GERD, Barrets esophagus, low thyroid, colitis and lychin sclerosis....just seem to collect autoimmune diseases so it's hard to know which is taking my energy at present. But I can, most days, walk Maya, go to gym, and on special days hike in high country so I feel blessed.


I'm not sure I could keep up with you and I don't have any of those issues to hold me back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I posted on the wrong one! Anyway, all is done. I'm waiting for the shots to wear off...will have some yogurt and take the antibiotics.
> 
> The cats have been snuggling since I got back. They know when something is different!


Good that you're happy so far. The test will be when the shots wear off. Which I guess they have by now. So how do you feel now?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good that you're happy so far. The test will be when the shots wear off. Which I guess they have by now. So how do you feel now?


Sore of course, but the pain is a healing pain, very different from the pain of a problem! I do expect tomorrow may be worse (it usually is worse "the day after"), but so far manageable with the ibuprofen. The strangest thing is feeling teeth on the side where I have had none for years.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. Approaching 12 midnight.

Glad to hear you are home and resting Sorlenna
Hope you do t feel to much pain once freezing comes out.

Thank you Kate for starting this week.
Friday again. Summer is flying by.

Rain started coming down about 15 mins ago and it is really pounding down out there. Knew more rrain was coming as both my knees were aching terribly. 

Goodnight all. See you tomorrow ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sore of course, but the pain is a healing pain, very different from the pain of a problem! I do expect tomorrow may be worse (it usually is worse "the day after"), but so far manageable with the ibuprofen. The strangest thing is feeling teeth on the side where I have had none for years.


That would be odd- I've only had it the other way- gaps where there have been teeth. Amazing how quickly that becomes the norm so teeth instead of gaps will as well.
Glad not too bad yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry to hear that joy - hope it soon returns. i know how miserable one feels when the get up and go leaves for a while. hope the swamp cooler is doing it's job. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Kate and Margaret, thank you for starting our week.
> Daralene, understand need to stay home and rest.
> I'd hoped to go to gym today. Did get a few things done around the house but back in bed. Get up and go got up and left.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

anxious to see them finished. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Kate I'm here just having a break from downsizing the baa ble hat to fit a baby and if I say so myself it's looking good ???? Going to do some mittens to match . Now if I was Mel both hat and mittens would be finished now but since I'm not sometime over the weekend maybe .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hot weather can do that - it just seems to zap the energy. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sorry to here that Joy hope it decides to return soon , I've been very tired during the day lately wish I had a pound for every time I've yawned just can't seem to stop even walking mishka is not shaking the cobwebs away


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hilary4 - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa with us - hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it available day or night - don't be a stranger not - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Hilary4 said:


> Have you had your iron stores checked recently? Every few years my Dr picks up that I need to go back to taking iron tablets for 3 months, (and I eat red meat several times a week plus fruit and veges with VitaminC) and I rediscover my energy levels.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad the rain helped - you have had enough pain for a while. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Great job getting us started Kate & Margaret! Seems the weeks keep going by faster and faster. Sonja & Joy I can identify with the tiredness; know it is the RA for me as some days I just have no energy. Today was one of those days; hip also hurting. Finally lay down around 3:30/4 and slept until 6:30 pm.. During that time I we had quite a thunderstorm and when I got up hip no longer hurt and feel so rested so all is good.
> 
> Welcome Hilary4; don't recognize your name but then my memory is shot lately. If this is your first time posting on the KTP a huge welcome to you. Alibee good seeing you posting today also.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope there is little discomfort - glad it is over for you. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I posted on the wrong one! Anyway, all is done. I'm waiting for the shots to wear off...will have some yogurt and take the antibiotics.
> 
> The cats have been snuggling since I got back. They know when something is different!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, that was quite the storm. I hate driving in storms like that and it happens too often. Hard to even get off he road and worse with flooding.
> 
> Bonnie, hope DH will be ok. That is terrible and I am concerned for him. Good that he got washed off quickly. Wondering if chelation would help him.
> 
> ...


I'm sure Delbert will be fine, he got it hosed off quickly, he's just really PO'ed they wouldn't make sure the valve was properly tightened.

Lovely mitts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene, gwen and marianne - you have all been missed big time - we have let you off this year but hope you can make it next year. miss your smiling faces. ---- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was definitely an interesting drive home and then amazingly, we hardly got any rain here.
> 
> I love DPN's. :sm02:


That was quite a storm, glad you didn't run into any hail.

I also love DPN's I find them much easier than magic loop, I think because I learned to use them as a little kid


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sore of course, but the pain is a healing pain, very different from the pain of a problem! I do expect tomorrow may be worse (it usually is worse "the day after"), but so far manageable with the ibuprofen. The strangest thing is feeling teeth on the side where I have had none for years.


Did you get implants? I thought you were just getting teeth pulled today.
I'm glad the pain isn't too bad, take care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 12 August '16

Well - the Knit-A-Palooza is well under way - don't know if anyone has posted any pictures yet or not. Everyone is here except a member of Tami's knitting group who will arrive in the morning. Lots of knitting - Mary furnished enough food to feed the ark so we had plenty of chomp on. And we also know what "digestive biscuits" are - although Heidi would like to know why they are called digestive biscuits.

The Llama Lady (I can't remember her name) was there - brought bunches and bunches of yarn - all handspun I think for sale. She then taught a class on needle felting - and a second class - I will need to find my package that I bought last year - I can't spell what it is. But it makes the heavy cording that some necklaces are made with - you have the cording and then a bunch of big beads at the bottom. I will find out more.

Jacklou and her husband are there - Bob (Paula's husband) and Don (Joy's husband) took him in hand and they spent the day hitting the swap shops. They also picked up the pizza we had for dinner. So everything is moving along smoothly.

Kale Caesar Pasta Salad

Total time: 25 mins
SERVES: SERVES 6 AS A MAIN, 8-10 AS A SIDE

This 5-ingredient pasta salad recipe comes together in minutes and packs tons of flavor with all of the flavors of a traditional Caesar salad plus sweet roasted tomatoes.

Ingredients

1 pound farfalle pasta
1 pint small tomatoes such as grape or cherry
1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 bunch kale, stemmed and chopped
1 16 ounce bottle Ken's Creamy Caesar Steakhouse Dressing
4 ounces Parmesan cheese, grated

Instructions

1. Bring a pot of water to a boil and season with kosher salt. Cook the pasta according to package directions or until al dente, drain and place in a large bowl.

2. Meanwhile, preheat an oven or toaster oven to 425 degrees.

3. Place the tomatoes on a small baking tray, drizzle with extra virgin olive oil and toss lightly. Season with kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper and roast until the tomatoes have softened and started to burst, about 8-10 minutes.

4. Chop the kale into small pieces and add to the pasta with the cherry tomatoes.

5. Pour about half of the bottle of Ken's Creamy Caesar Dressing onto the salad and gently toss, adding more dressing if desired.

6. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese and season with freshly ground black pepper.

7. Refrigerate for an hour before serving.

http://www.foodiecrush.com/kale-caesar-pasta-salad/

Kale Feta Bread

Savory quick bread made with einkorn flour, kale and feta by Gina of Running to the Kitchen.

Makes: 12 slices

Ingredients

1 ½ cup einkorn all-purpose flour 
1 cup whole wheat white flour 
1 ½ tablespoons baking powder 
Generous pinch kosher salt and black pepper 
2 ½ cups shredded Tuscan kale 
1 cup crumbled feta 
2 eggs 
½ cup extra virgin olive oil 
¾ cup plain Greek yogurt (2% or full fat) • ¾ cup whole milk 
¼ cup chopped walnuts (optional)

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees and grease a loaf pan with baking spray or line with parchment paper.

2. Combine the flours, baking powder, salt, pepper, kale and feta in a large bowl.

3. Whisk together the eggs, olive oil, yogurt and milk in another bowl.

4. Pour the wet ingredients into the dry ingredients and mix together until just combined.

5. Transfer the batter into the loaf pan. 
6. Sprinkle the chopped walnuts on top if using.

7. Bake for 45-50 minutes until a toothpick inserted in the middle of the loaf comes out clean and edges start to brown.

8. Let sit for 10 minutes before removing to a cooling rack.

http://www.healthyseasonalrecipes.com/kale-feta-bread/

Frozen Margarita Cream Pie

I'm sharing a favourite frozen pie with you that is easy to make and can be tucked into your freezer for a hot summer day! I like to make a crunchy granola crust but you can rather use a graham cracker crust.
Yields 8 servings

Ingredients

Crust

1 1/2 cups granola (homemade or store bought)
1 cup coconut
1/3 cup melted butter

Margarita Cream Filling
2 cups whipping cream
2 cups (500 ml) soft cream cheese
6-ounce can frozen margarita concentrate, partially thawed
1 can sweetened condensed milk
2 tablespoons Cointreau (orange liqueur) optional
Zest of one lime, zested

Directions

1. Combine granola, coconut and melted butter in a food processor and pulse until crumbs form.

2. Press crumbs into a 9 inch springform pan or a deep dish pie plate. (with a pie plate you might have enough filling left to make a couple of individual servings in ramekins.)

3. In a medium bowl, whip cream until stiff. Set aside 1 cup of whipped cream and place in a pastry bag fitted with a star attachment to decorate the top of the pie.

4. In a large bowl, combine cream cheese, condensed milk and margarita concentrate. Beat together until smooth.

5. Slowly beat in whipped cream.

6. Pour filling into the prepared crust.

7. Pipe whipped cream around the edge of the pie.

8. Sprinkle with lime zest, sparkling sugar if desired.

9. Freeze until firm, and then cover well with plastic wrap until ready to serve.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/08/frozen-margarita-cream-pie.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Balsamic Peach Basil Chicken Salad with Crispy Prosciutto

It's packed with peaches, basil and crispy prosciutto… and BURRATA.

TOTAL TIME: 30 MINUTES
SERVES 4

Ingredients

4 ripe peaches, quartered
1/2 cup balsamic vinegar
1 tablespoon honey
2 boneless, skinless chicken breasts (about 1 pound)
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 tablespoons fresh chopped basil
1 tablespoon fresh chopped oregano
Kosher salt + pepper
6 cups fresh arugula or baby spinach
1 cup cherry tomatoes
4 ounces gorgonzola cheese, crumbled
6 ounces fresh mozzarella or burrata cheese, torn
1 avocado, sliced
1/3 cup toasted seeds (such as sunflower, pumpkin, sesame)
Balsamic Vinaigrette

1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
2 tablespoons fresh chopped basil
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
Kosher salt + pepper

Instructions

1. Add the peaches to a bowl and toss with the balsamic vinegar and honey.

2. Add the chicken to a separate bowl and toss with the olive oil, basil, oregano, salt + pepper.

3. Preheat your grill, grill pan or cast iron skillet to medium high and brush the grates with oil.

4. Remove the peaches from the balsamic mix and grill for 2-3 minutes or until light char marks appear, flip and grill another 2-3 minutes. Remove from the grill. Reserve any remaining balsamic mix for the vinaigrette.

5. To the grill, add the chicken and grill for 5-8 minutes per side or until the chicken is cooked through.

Remove from the grill and let rest 5-10 minutes. Thinly slice the chicken.

6. In a large salad bowl, combine the arugula, tomatoes and gorgonzola.

7. Top the salad with grilled peaches, chicken, burrata or mozzarella, and sliced avocado.

8. Sprinkle the toasted seeds all over the salad.

9. Serve the salad alongside the balsamic vinaigrette (below).

Balsamic Vinaigrette

1. Grab any remaining balsamic mix from when you tossed it with the peaches.

2. To that, add the olive oil, 1/4 cup balsamic vinegar, basil, mustard, salt and pepper. Taste, and adjust seasonings to your liking. Serve alongside the salad.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/balsamic-peach-basil-chicken-salad-with-crispy-prosciutto/

Vegan Scrambled Spice Eggs -Tofu And Turmeric Scramble

A great little satisfying dish to add to your vegetarian recipe repertoire. With big flavours and a great texture, this tofu and spice scramble ticks all the boxes. Nut free and cooked with the goodness of turmeric, this dish is vegan and gluten free friendly.

Author: Sneh Roy
Recipe type: Breakfast, Side
Cuisine: Indian, Vegan, Gluten Free
Total time: 17 mins
Serves: 4

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil (or coconut oil)
1 leek, trimmed, white part finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, crushed
1 small red chilli, finely chopped
1 cup (150g) frozen green peas
500g firm tofu, crumbled
½ teaspoon ground turmeric
1 teaspoon sweet paprika
1 tablespoon ground cumin
¼ cup (60ml) coconut milk
1½ teaspoons sea salt flakes
½ cup fresh coriander leaves, chopped

Instructions

1. Heat oil in a small skillet or wok on medium.

2. Add leek, garlic, chili and peas.

3. Sauté for a few minutes until leek starts to sweat and everything has softened.

4. Add the crumbled tofu to the wok.

5. Add the spices, coconut milk and salt.

6. Using a wooden spatula, start breaking up the tofu and mixing all the ingredients as you do so. Turn constantly to avoid sticking. Cook for 5-6 minutes until evenly mixed and heated through.

7. Remove from heat.

8. Top with freshly chopped coriander and serve hot.

9. If you love extra heat, add another chopped red chili or top with your favourite hot sauce.

10. Eat straight up or rolled in whole wheat wraps or lettuce leaves.

Notes: (1) I love the flavour of ghee with the spices, so I often use ghee to fry the tofu instead of olive oil. (2) A traditional Indian egg scramble would have onion in the base. I find leek to be infinitely more delicious as it softens really well and adds a touch of sweetness to the scramble.

http://www.cookrepublic.com/vegan-scrambled-spice-eggs-tofu-and-turmeric-scramble/

Spicy Tomato Pork Chops Recipe

Pork chops simmered in tomato sauce are big at our house. I add garlic powder and Creole or Cajun seasoning before browning the chops to give them extra punch. -Holly Neuharth, Mesa, Arizona

TOTAL TIME: Prep/Total Time: 30 min.
MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil
4 boneless pork loin chops (5 ounces each)
1 large onion, chopped
1 can (8 ounces) tomato sauce
1/4 cup water
2 teaspoons chili powder
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes

Nutritional Facts: 257 calories: 1 pork chop with 1/3 cup sauce,12g fat (3g saturated fat), 68mg cholesterol,328mg sodium, 8g carbohydrate (3g sugars,2g fiber), 29g protein Diabetic Exchanges:4 lean meat, 1 vegetable 1 fat

Directions

1. In a large skillet, heat oil over medium heat.

2. Brown pork chops on both sides.

3. Remove; keep warm.

4. In same skillet, cook and stir onion until tender.

5. Stir in remaining ingredients.

6. Return pork to skillet.

7. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer, covered, 15-20 minutes or until tender

8. Let stand 5 minutes before serving. Serve with sauce.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/spicy-tomato-pork-chops?pmcode=IPKDV07T&_cmp=RecipeOfTheDay&_ebid=RecipeOfTheDay8/10/2016&_mid=108740&ehid=0B439AE8AB359C88CD0721DC7C000950447A1689

SOUR CREAM CHEDDAR AND CHIVES DROP BISCUITS RECIPE BY AMY JOHNSON

This Sour Cream, Cheddar and Chive Drop Biscuits recipe is just what you need to be making for a perfect savory bite to go along with just about any meal. They will disappear right before your eyes, so be prepared to make another batch.

TOTAL TIME:25 MINUTES

INGREDIENTS:

2 cups all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
4 tablespoons butter, frozen, grated
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1/4 cup fresh chopped chives
1 cup buttermilk
1/2 cup sour cream

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 450-degrees F. Line baking sheet with parchment paper or coat with cooking spray.

2. In a large bowl, whisk together flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, salt and pepper.

3. Cut in grated butter until mixture resembles coarse meal.

4. Add shredded cheese and chives; toss to combine.

5. Stir in buttermilk and sour cream until just combined. Don't over mix.

6. Drop dough in 1/4 cup rounds onto prepared baking sheet. Bake at 450-degrees F for 12-15 minutes or until slightly browned. Serve warm.

Recipe Notes: (1)The recipe below makes 14 (2-3") biscuits when using 1/4 cup "drops" of dough. Adjust "drop" size and monitor cook time for smaller biscuits. Of course you could go bigger too. (2) Baking parchment makes life so much easier when baking just about anything, plus I think it helps these biscuits develops a nice subtle crust on the bottoms. (3) I always keep a couple of sticks of butter in the freezer just for biscuits. They can quickly be grated for use in biscuits and pastry dough, which helps quicken things along quite a bit. The need to "cut in" the butter isn't really necessary as the little bits of butter quickly and evenly mix in.

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/sour-cream-cheddar-chives-drop-biscuits-recipe/

Thank you Kate for starting us off this week - I really appreciate it. Sorry this is so late - i just didn't have time yesterday to get it ready. So wish all of you were here - someone win the lottery so you can buy everyone a ticket and we can all be together at one time. Kind of a pipe dream but a lovely kind of pipe dream. Believe me you are all there is thought.

Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> daralene, gwen and marianne - you have all been missed big time - we have let you off this year but hope you can make it next year. miss your smiling faces. ---- sam


How's it going? I was hoping for photos tonight????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hilary4 said:


> Have you had your iron stores checked recently? Every few years my Dr picks up that I need to go back to taking iron tablets for 3 months, (and I eat red meat several times a week plus fruit and veges with VitaminC) and I rediscover my energy levels.


Thank you Hilary I never thought of iron . I used to have a problem with that when I was younger , I'm due to go to my doctors this week I'll ask for a check


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for starting us off.
> 
> I hope Sam & the crew are having a great visit
> 
> ...


It's not whining Bonnie I'm surprised you don't ache more all that you do 
I love dill , it's my Swedish genes . So your dill carrots sound delicious 
Hope husband is alright after the unexpected shower in roundup


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Hilary I never thought of iron . I used to have a problem with that when I was younger , I'm due to go to my doctors this week I'll ask for a check


I know my iron is fine- one of the many things checked this week! Could be something like that especially as you have had problems in the past. But you do also have plenty going on which could be the reason as well. But worth checking out a physical cause. If it is a physical cause it can be dealt with hopefully and then make it easier to cope with the rest of the things going on. How is DS#1 going?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And Hilary I don't think I said Hi (I think you have popped in here a few times). How's Dunedin going?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> As active as you seem to be Joy I am ashamed to complain at all. I feel like the laziest person around. What I need is someone nearby to drag my lazy butt up and out! Want to move to Georgia????


Never ashamed Gwen and definitely not lazy . You do more than enough .being in pain just seems to zap the energy straight out of a person


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I posted on the wrong one! Anyway, all is done. I'm waiting for the shots to wear off...will have some yogurt and take the antibiotics.
> 
> The cats have been snuggling since I got back. They know when something is different!


hope you are having a good nights sleep and wake up with no pain


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Kate and everyone! Thanks for a great start and the summary, amazingly I managed to stay caught up this last week, other than last night, internet went down until about 10 am this morning.
> 
> After our guitar lessons last night we stopped at Walmart for a couple minutes, came out and it started to pour, it rained so hard that we couldn't see the lines on the road and going through a couple spots had to go down the middle of the road to keep high enough to not flood the car.
> David is home, not leaving until Tuesday to head Mary's way again.
> ...


Wow that's some storm glad you got home safely . We had rain yesterday to but just summer rain which was good as the garden got watered but not near enough . My buddliea bushes look like they have fainted


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, that was quite the storm. I hate driving in storms like that and it happens too often. Hard to even get off he road and worse with flooding.
> 
> Bonnie, hope DH will be ok. That is terrible and I am concerned for him. Good that he got washed off quickly. Wondering if chelation would help him.
> 
> ...


You can still used circular needles Daralene just use the magic loop method .
Nearly forgot to say , your mittens look lovely , think they will keep someone's hands lovely and warm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I so agree with David. There are some casting competitions. Joan Wulff was the first woman to win the long distance casting competition if I remember correctly, and opened the door for more women to chose flyfishing as a favorite sport.
> Those are beautiful mittens and great pictures of the fantastic storm.
> I am in knitting withdrawal, as got a trigger left thumb from my non-stop knitting trying to get the leper bandage done. Now am on steroids and mandatory resting my hand. That is surely boring. How do those of you, who knit practically non-stop, protect your thumbs? I have been in an RA flare all week, and am sure this is part of the problem. It is peach time here, and I was able to get a half bushel of peaches ready for the freeze dryer.


That sounds painful Joyce , hope the steroids do there job quickly as I would think even without knitting it's painful when you go to use your hands


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I know my iron is fine- one of the many things checked this week! Could be something like that especially as you have had problems in the past. But you do also have plenty going on which could be the reason as well. But worth checking out a physical cause. If it is a physical cause it can be dealt with hopefully and then make it easier to cope with the rest of the things going on. How is DS#1 going?


He was doing a lot better yesterday than at the beginning of the week . He looked awful and coughing a lot but yesterday he looked and seemed a lot better . He is on a whole lot of medication which seems to be helping him


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He was doing a lot better yesterday than at the beginning of the week . He looked awful and coughing a lot but yesterday he looked and seemed a lot better . He is on a whole lot of medication which seems to be helping him


That's good that he is feeling better.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for getting us started Kate. I'm sure Sam is having a great time with all his ladies (and a few men). 
Glad you made it home safely Poledra, that looks like quite a storm you had to drive through.
Daralene, love the look of your mittens. I'm very tempted to join in the KAL but I don't think I have the time to make such a commitment and I'm not sure what I'd do with 12 pairs of mittens at the end.
Sorlenna, glad you're feeling OK. I hope the healing process is swift and painless.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> anxious to see them finished. --- sam


Here is what the hat looks like so far Sam , it was easier to downsize the pattern from an adult to baby than I thought 
and I love intarsia . I'm thinking of knitting a cardigan to match the hat and mittens , hopefully that will be an easy knit to


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret and Sam, thank you. Just a passing annoyance.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, you certainly are one talented lady.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, you certainly are one talented lady.


That's for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. Thanks Kate and Margaret for starting us off this week. I hope everyone is having a great time at the KAP.
Sonja that hat is awesome. And I am glad your son hasnt been feeling so bad the last few days. 

Hugs to all. I reckon I will be in bed a bit earlier tonight, have had a few restless nights.... no idea why. Just happens sometimes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She taking it very easy. Goes for all the tests on the 17th which is Wed. Is feeling some depression which is understandable. I'll keep ya'll posted for sure.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, how is Marianne?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the mittens Daralene.


Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, that was quite the storm. I hate driving in storms like that and it happens too often. Hard to even get off he road and worse with flooding.
> 
> Bonnie, hope DH will be ok. That is terrible and I am concerned for him. Good that he got washed off quickly. Wondering if chelation would help him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So you had teeth implants I take it. I thought you were just having teeth pulled. Wow! That must be strange feeling but so wonderful at the same time.


Sorlenna said:


> Sore of course, but the pain is a healing pain, very different from the pain of a problem! I do expect tomorrow may be worse (it usually is worse "the day after"), but so far manageable with the ibuprofen. The strangest thing is feeling teeth on the side where I have had none for years.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so well done Sonya. I've only done a little intarsia but did enjoy doing it.

Thanks to you ladies cheering me through my pity party (re: laziness) I was having last night. I don't think I'll ever get used to not being as active as I used to be but hey that goes along with getting older too and I'm sure not ready for the alternative! So...pulling up my big girl panties and moving on!

Sam the start of the KAP sounds wonderful. I believe you were referring to Tina from the Llama farm and the craft you couldn't remember the name of is Kumihimo. I remember Matthew really took to it and was a wiz at it. I'm not surprised that Mary had a ton of food for everyone; she has always done such a nice job with the fruits & veggies not to mention picking up the meat for the cookout.
Tell Heidi that it is my understanding that graham crackers/digestive biscuits are called that because they are calming for the digestive system but would like to hear from our UK crew as to their explanation. Also tell the family hello for me and give them hugs.



Swedenme said:


> Here is what the hat looks like so far Sam , it was easier to downsize the pattern from an adult to baby than I thought
> and I love intarsia . I'm thinking of knitting a cardigan to match the hat and mittens , hopefully that will be an easy knit to


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank for doing the opening, Kate! I hope the Ohio contingent has the best time ever! Julie, the gansey is amazing and Gwen, can't wait to see you in it!! Truly hugs from Julie and Ringo!! Finally read last week's TP...I never had time during the week. It feels great to finally sit, sip my java and catch up with you all!


KateB said:


> *Knitting Tea Party - 12th August, 2016*
> 
> As Sam is busy with his guests at the 2016 KAP, I will start us off with the summaries and he will post his news and recipes later.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yay!


Sorlenna said:


> I posted on the wrong one! Anyway, all is done. I'm waiting for the shots to wear off...will have some yogurt and take the antibiotics.
> 
> The cats have been snuggling since I got back. They know when something is different!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, there you go my dear friend we will both descend on our Gwen! .....as soon as we get rested. We will have one of Kate's Les Girls time's!


May I invite myself, too!? I sure could use a little play time!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Daralene, can't wait to see your series of mittens. What a fun knitting adventure!


Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry you didn't make it to the gym. My doctor changed my vitamins and upped them and I'm on a lot of B12 now. Noticing a definite difference. She had 11 vials of blood taken and will measure all sorts of things, but I'm doing so much better. Taking spiraling, green drink, juicing wheat grass, juicing ginger for ginger shots.....even the doctor was impressed. LOL. I asked her about chelation and she said she wants to make sure everything is working right before she recommends that. I can't get over how much I am improving. Now if I just lose the weight I gained while traveling. I'm a little like Gwen, you put me to shame. I need to get to the gym too. If we lived nearer we could all go together.
> 
> Hope all are having a lovely dinner at KAP. Well I should say had a lovely dinner as it is getting later. People will be tired after the traveling too. It will seem strange without Caren and Jamie there for sure. Hope they are well. Glad to hear Grandma Paula is there. I miss her. Such a lovely lady.
> 
> Well, off to do a little more knitting. Got the cuff of the mitten knit and got the pattern enlarged, now need to set things up for reading the pattern and learning the key to the charts. Wish it was a written pattern instead of only a chart. The pattern says "year of mittens, August Mitten."


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so well done Sonya. I've only done a little intarsia but did enjoy doing it.
> 
> Thanks to you ladies cheering me through my pity party (re: laziness) I was having last night. I don't think I'll ever get used to not being as active as I used to be but hey that goes along with getting older too and I'm sure not ready for the alternative! So...pulling up my big girl panties and moving on!
> 
> ...


Digestive biscuits were originally sold as an aid to digestion, they aren't but the name has stayed here in England. In the US they have to have a different name.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Aww Kaye, it sounds like kitty hung on until he knew your aunt was at peace. Animals are amazing.


Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that is over and now you should start to feel so much better in general once the pain is gone.
> Kitties know, that's for sure.
> My cousin called, their cat that stayed by my Aunt wherever she went in the house and slept with her every night, passed yesterday, he was in kidney and liver failure, my aunt was in kidney failure, how wild is that, but he went peacefully, and was 12 or 13 years old, so they are thankful for that.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice, mittens! Just think, Daralene, how proficient you will be with DPNS by the time you finish all of the mittens! How fun!


Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, that was quite the storm. I hate driving in storms like that and it happens too often. Hard to even get off he road and worse with flooding.
> 
> Bonnie, hope DH will be ok. That is terrible and I am concerned for him. Good that he got washed off quickly. Wondering if chelation would help him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think ALL of you should come for a visit! What a delight it would be.


oneapril said:


> May I invite myself, too!? I sure could use a little play time!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja that is lovely! You are gifted. Continuing prayers for your son.


Swedenme said:


> Here is what the hat looks like so far Sam , it was easier to downsize the pattern from an adult to baby than I thought
> and I love intarsia . I'm thinking of knitting a cardigan to match the hat and mittens , hopefully that will be an easy knit to


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I've got to feed the dogs so I'll TTYL.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm thinking we wouldn't get much done but we would talk and laugh a lot!!


Gweniepooh said:


> I think ALL of you should come for a visit! What a delight it would be.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Well the newly engaged couple were finally in the same place to take photos, so if you don't tell her, I will share a sweet photo of my DD and her beloved!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what the hat looks like so far Sam , it was easier to downsize the pattern from an adult to baby than I thought
> and I love intarsia . I'm thinking of knitting a cardigan to match the hat and mittens , hopefully that will be an easy knit to


That is looking super, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank for doing the opening, Kate! I hope the Ohio contingent has the best time ever! Julie, the gansey is amazing and Gwen, can't wait to see you in it!! Truly hugs from Julie and Ringo!! Finally read last week's TP...I never had time during the week. It feels great to finally sit, sip my java and catch up with you all!


 :sm24: Last I looked it had been cleared by customs, and ready to be dispatched, which I took to mean it was close to an aircraft.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Well the newly engaged couple were finally in the same place to take photos, so if you don't tell her, I will share a sweet photo of my DD and her beloved!!


Good looking couple!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> That's for sure.


Thank you Mary and Joy I really like intarsia as long as I remember to not knit tightly which I'm lucky that I really don't do


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so well done Sonya. I've only done a little intarsia but did enjoy doing it.
> 
> Thanks to you ladies cheering me through my pity party (re: laziness) I was having last night. I don't think I'll ever get used to not being as active as I used to be but hey that goes along with getting older too and I'm sure not ready for the alternative! So...pulling up my big girl panties and moving on!
> 
> ...


Thank you Cathy and Gwen . I really enjoy the way a picture emerges when knitting I'm going to try the crochet way too as I've seen some beautiful blankets .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja that is lovely! You are gifted. Continuing prayers for your son.


Thank you twice April


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Well the newly engaged couple were finally in the same place to take photos, so if you don't tell her, I will share a sweet photo of my DD and her beloved!!


What a lovely couple April . Your daughter is beautiful she must take after her mum ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is looking super, Sonja!


Thank you Julie I'm really happy with how it looks 
Oh my do you think I've hit my head during the night I'm almost never happy with how something looks ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie I'm really happy with how it looks
> Oh my do you think I've hit my head during the night I'm almost never happy with how something looks ????


Well you certainly should be happy with this one!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you get implants? I thought you were just getting teeth pulled today.
> I'm glad the pain isn't too bad, take care.


Not implants (way too expensive for me), but I got a temporary denture (lower), which fills in the teeth that have been missing. I go back in three weeks for adjustment, and then periodically until the healing is complete, when I get the permanent ones.

A bit more painful today, as I expected... But this will pass with time, and it will mean better health once I heal. So worth it for me in the long run if not any fun at the moment!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, love the hat. DD wants that hat someday, thought maybe for Christmas.

Lovely mittens also...I've lost track of what else I wanted to say, so had better be quiet until I am thinking better!

Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No chance of catching up here with all the busyness of KAP but I wanted to get on the new tea party.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well you certainly should be happy with this one!


Thank you julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, love the hat. DD wants that hat someday, thought maybe for Christmas.
> 
> Lovely mittens also...I've lost track of what else I wanted to say, so had better be quiet until I am thinking better!
> 
> Hugs and blessings to all.


Thank you . It's an easy knit . Won't take you long to knit one for your daughter


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, you betcha, love to have you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Aww Kaye, it sounds like kitty hung on until he knew your aunt was at peace. Animals are amazing.


Kaye, that sounds exactly right.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

April, handsome couple and lush scenery.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, yippee, Maya and I had 45 minute walk. Oh happiness, and she's thrilled as she got to play tag with Ravens AND found a baseball she brought home to chew. She is sprawled out on tile floor trying to get cooled off. Think she is getting use to seeing big ole labs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, hope you get your energy back soon. With all your worries, I'm not surprised you are tired. If you think it might be iron, raisins are a big help. My DH needed iron after an accident many years ago, I left a bag of raisins on the counter & he ate a handful when he went by, after a month his blood was back to normal.
It's good to hear your DS is doing better, hope it stays that way for a while.
How big is buddilea bush? I bought seeds to try them as its so beautiful but no sucess????

Gwen, how can you possibly say you're lazy, you're always doing something, crafting, cooking, renovating...

Joyce, hope your hands are better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully no zombies tonight!


LOL! No, no zombies, but still strange dreams, some guy was trying to sell me a huge furnace, there is no way it would fit in the basement and it was older than the one we have. :sm06: 
Wonder if I'm subconsciously anticipating a really cold winter. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what the hat looks like so far Sam , it was easier to downsize the pattern from an adult to baby than I thought
> and I love intarsia . I'm thinking of knitting a cardigan to match the hat and mittens , hopefully that will be an easy knit to


That's so cute & a cardigan set would be really great. Can't wait to see it, I book marked that pattern but never tried it.
I don't think I will live one enough to to 1/4 of wheat I've bookmarked????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Digestive biscuits were originally sold as an aid to digestion, they aren't but the name has stayed here in England. In the US they have to have a different name.


They are still called Digestives here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I so agree with David. There are some casting competitions. Joan Wulff was the first woman to win the long distance casting competition if I remember correctly, and opened the door for more women to chose flyfishing as a favorite sport.
> Those are beautiful mittens and great pictures of the fantastic storm.
> I am in knitting withdrawal, as got a trigger left thumb from my non-stop knitting trying to get the leper bandage done. Now am on steroids and mandatory resting my hand. That is surely boring. How do those of you, who knit practically non-stop, protect your thumbs? I have been in an RA flare all week, and am sure this is part of the problem. It is peach time here, and I was able to get a half bushel of peaches ready for the freeze dryer.


I'll have to let David know, that would be cool to watch. There are a lot of women fly fishers now that I see when David is watching on tv and YouTube. 
Oh no, that is no fun, a friend from knit group had her's operated on last winter, she said it's much better now. 
Marla will finally see the RA specialist in a couple weeks, so we are hoping that they can give her some answers and maybe help with pain control, I hope yours settles down soon but with fall approaching one never knows what the weather will help or hurt. 
Peaches, yum!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Well the newly engaged couple were finally in the same place to take photos, so if you don't tell her, I will share a sweet photo of my DD and her beloved!!


What a lovely happy looking couple. Do you know when they will get married?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Not implants (way too expensive for me), but I got a temporary denture (lower), which fills in the teeth that have been missing. I go back in three weeks for adjustment, and then periodically until the healing is complete, when I get the permanent ones.
> 
> A bit more painful today, as I expected... But this will pass with time, and it will mean better health once I heal. So worth it for me in the long run if not any fun at the moment!


I've heard of people immediately putting in dentures & thought that must be very painful. Seems like having something cover the open wounds would make them take longer to heal. Hope you are soon without pain


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! No, no zombies, but still strange dreams, some guy was trying to sell me a huge furnace, there is no way it would fit in the basement and it was older than the one we have. :sm06:
> Wonder if I'm subconsciously anticipating a really cold winter. lol


Good there were no zombies. Sure hope it's not an extra cold winter. Everything seems to be a couple of weeks early so people are wondering if that means we will have an early winter

I dreamed I was in labor! My back has been bugging me & I guess that's what brought that on????
I was woke up at 2am by our flood alarm, it sits in the basement by the drain to alert us if the sewer should back up. No back up but the water softener was running & sweating for some reason so just enough to set it off. Enough to wake the dead! We also have them under the washer & dishwasher, go off at the first few drops of moisture. I think they are a really good investment. $20 at Home Hardware & can sure save some messes.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what the hat looks like so far Sam , it was easier to downsize the pattern from an adult to baby than I thought
> and I love intarsia . I'm thinking of knitting a cardigan to match the hat and mittens , hopefully that will be an easy knit to


That's looking really good Sonja, a cardigan as well would make a lovely set. You are so clever.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll have to let David know, that would be cool to watch. There are a lot of women fly fishers now that I see when David is watching on tv and YouTube.
> Oh no, that is no fun, a friend from knit group had her's operated on last winter, she said it's much better now.
> Marla will finally see the RA specialist in a couple weeks, so we are hoping that they can give her some answers and maybe help with pain control, I hope yours settles down soon but with fall approaching one never knows what the weather will help or hurt.
> Peaches, yum!


You may think I. Crazy but my Moms brother had terrible arthritis, was to specialists& herbalists & said the thing that did the most for him was yellow raisins-1 pound & a small bottle of gin, pour over the raisins, stir & let sit n the fridge til the booze soaks into the raisin, then eat 1 teaspoonful a day. I thought it would taste terrible but just like raisins. I told a friend about this, he laughed at me, then came back a month later saying he'd tried it & was amazed how much better his knees were. It doesn't take away the swelling but there was no more pain with movement.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Well the newly engaged couple were finally in the same place to take photos, so if you don't tell her, I will share a sweet photo of my DD and her beloved!!


What a lovely couple, and they look so happy together. Beautiful photo.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what the hat looks like so far Sam
> 
> The hat is lovely. Sonja. Colors are great! Glad to hear son's week left him feeling better.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Exciting! They better handle it with care!


Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Last I looked it had been cleared by customs, and ready to be dispatched, which I took to mean it was close to an aircraft.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> Good looking couple!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sonja! Lucky for her, she takes after her Dad!


Swedenme said:


> What a lovely couple April . Your daughter is beautiful she must take after her mum ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Agreed!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Well you certainly should be happy with this one!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna I am happy you are having the work done. You have to feel better and it will make eating more fun, too!


Sorlenna said:


> Not implants (way too expensive for me), but I got a temporary denture (lower), which fills in the teeth that have been missing. I go back in three weeks for adjustment, and then periodically until the healing is complete, when I get the permanent ones.
> 
> A bit more painful today, as I expected... But this will pass with time, and it will mean better health once I heal. So worth it for me in the long run if not any fun at the moment!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

We all can hardly wait for KAP photos and tales of your adventures!! Hugs to all!


pacer said:


> No chance of catching up here with all the busyness of KAP but I wanted to get on the new tea party.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Joy! It would be fun!


sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, you betcha, love to have you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> April, handsome couple and lush scenery.


 Thank you, Joy! That is how it looks all around the county, this year. It has been a lovely summer (even though the last few days feel like a rain forest, with 90%+ humidity)!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I won't tell! What a sweet couple they look to be. Have they set a date yet? I can't remember if you said or not. Your DD is beautiful and her intended quite handsome.



oneapril said:


> Well the newly engaged couple were finally in the same place to take photos, so if you don't tell her, I will share a sweet photo of my DD and her beloved!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you felt up to a walk. Bringing home a baseball!!?? Lucky doggie!


sassafras123 said:


> Yeah, yippee, Maya and I had 45 minute walk. Oh happiness, and she's thrilled as she got to play tag with Ravens AND found a baseball she brought home to chew. She is sprawled out on tile floor trying to get cooled off. Think she is getting use to seeing big ole labs.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Maybe warm milk before you go to sleep, Kaye!?


Poledra65 said:


> LOL! No, no zombies, but still strange dreams, some guy was trying to sell me a huge furnace, there is no way it would fit in the basement and it was older than the one we have. :sm06:
> Wonder if I'm subconsciously anticipating a really cold winter. lol


 :sm17:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've heard of people immediately putting in dentures & thought that must be very painful. Seems like having something cover the open wounds would make them take longer to heal. Hope you are soon without pain


Actually the dentist says it is protecting the injured area while I am awake and for eating. I've had to keep them in the first 24 hours but from here will take them out at night for better healing. I got two sutures, also, but they should dissolve in a few days. It's all stuff I've dealt with before and I keep reminding myself this is the last time it'll hurt like this! That really helps a lot.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Bonnie. I have not been told a date, yet, but she chose a dress, so they are heading in the right direction!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> What a lovely happy looking couple. Do you know when they will get married?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought the same thing Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've heard of people immediately putting in dentures & thought that must be very painful. Seems like having something cover the open wounds would make them take longer to heal. Hope you are soon without pain


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the water sensor tip. Two years ago the dishwasher malfunctioned and flooded our house. A sensor would have saved a lot of aggrevation! !


Bonnie7591 said:


> Good there were no zombies. Sure hope it's not an extra cold winter. Everything seems to be a couple of weeks early so people are wondering if that means we will have an early winter
> 
> I dreamed I was in labor! My back has been bugging me & I guess that's what brought that on????
> I was woke up at 2am by our flood alarm, it sits in the basement by the drain to alert us if the sewer should back up. No back up but the water softener was running & sweating for some reason so just enough to set it off. Enough to wake the dead! We also have them under the washer & dishwasher, go off at the first few drops of moisture. I think they are a really good investment. $20 at Home Hardware & can sure save some messes.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks so much, angelam!


angelam said:


> What a lovely couple, and they look so happy together. Beautiful photo.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I may just give this a try. I do like raisins (have only bought the dark ones before). Wonder if the dark ones would work?

(this is in response to Bonnie's post about raisins soaked in gin for arthritis) Don't know what happened to her post as I did a reply quote.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Gwen. No date, yet. They have been sweet on each other since the 6th grade! Have you had a chance to see Miss Hannah's photos, yet?


Gweniepooh said:


> I won't tell! What a sweet couple they look to be. Have they set a date yet? I can't remember if you said or not. Your DD is beautiful and her intended quite handsome.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:30 pm here just after lunch.
You know it's the Highland games and Scottish Festival weekend. Always rains. Right now it is overcast and dark as dusk out there. Guess it us better then the heat though.

It is really coming down out there. The lawn outside my window has a river running through it. We have needed it desperately so no complaints here.

April what a great looking couple. Ã¢ÂÂºÃ¢ÂÂº

Got dishes done and need to get Gages laundry done. No better time then the present. 

Check in later.Ã°ÂÂÂ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No, haven't see her photos yet. We did watch the Andrew Zimmerman show that was in Madrid following the link Poledra had posted. Several of the dishes that were featured she had eaten which considering what animal parts they contained I was surprised AND she enjoyed them. She said at the time she didn't know what the contained; I'm glad she was adventurous enough to have eaten them and also that she enjoyed them. The one restaurant that was on the show was just down the street from her apartment too.


oneapril said:


> Thank you, Gwen. No date, yet. They have been sweet on each other since the 6th grade! Have you had a chance to see Miss Hannah's photos, yet?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I think Kate may be right...one of those ingredients just makes you forget the pain!


Gweniepooh said:


> I may just give this a try. I do like raisins (have only bought the dark ones before). Wonder if the dark ones would work?
> 
> (this is in response to Bonnie's post about raisins soaked in gin for arthritis) Don't know what happened to her post as I did a reply quote.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She taking it very easy. Goes for all the tests on the 17th which is Wed. Is feeling some depression which is understandable. I'll keep ya'll posted for sure.


I can't say I blame her, health issues are very depressing, I'm praying that she gets some positive news though.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Melody!


gagesmom said:


> 12:30 pm here just after lunch.
> You know it's the Highland games and Scottish Festival weekend. Always rains. Right now it is overcast and dark as dusk out there. Guess it us better then the heat though.
> 
> It is really coming down out there. The lawn outside my window has a river running through it. We have needed it desperately so no complaints here.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 12 August '16
> 
> Well - the Knit-A-Palooza is well under way - don't know if anyone has posted any pictures yet or not. Everyone is here except a member of Tami's knitting group who will arrive in the morning. Lots of knitting - Mary furnished enough food to feed the ark so we had plenty of chomp on. And we also know what "digestive biscuits" are - although Heidi would like to know why they are called digestive biscuits.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, sounds like you all are having a great time, I so wish I was there, but oh well, next year. 
Marla and I are hoping to drive up to New Jersey, see her mom and hopefully bring her back with us, stop in Ohio for KAP and then come on home. Fingers crossed, we'll see how everything commences. 
You all have fun for us too!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He was doing a lot better yesterday than at the beginning of the week . He looked awful and coughing a lot but yesterday he looked and seemed a lot better . He is on a whole lot of medication which seems to be helping him


Good that he seems better. HUGS!! for you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what the hat looks like so far Sam , it was easier to downsize the pattern from an adult to baby than I thought
> and I love intarsia . I'm thinking of knitting a cardigan to match the hat and mittens , hopefully that will be an easy knit to


That is going to be so lovely, I can't wait to see the matching set when you are done, and a cardigan is a great idea. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well David took the kayak and headed to the lake, I decided to stay home and get some more things done that I need to accomplish. 
Just saw an advert on PBS for A Place to Call Home, looks good, I'm going to try to find it on Netflix and see if I can get caught up then watch the new season on PBS.
Okay, I've got to get off here and water the garden and get stuff done. 
See you all later.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Vabchnonnie, how are things?? I hope your arm is better everyday and you are able to do the things you want to do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! No, no zombies, but still strange dreams, some guy was trying to sell me a huge furnace, there is no way it would fit in the basement and it was older than the one we have. :sm06:
> Wonder if I'm subconsciously anticipating a really cold winter. lol


 :sm24: I wonder!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Julie!


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Yeah, yippee, Maya and I had 45 minute walk. Oh happiness, and she's thrilled as she got to play tag with Ravens AND found a baseball she brought home to chew. She is sprawled out on tile floor trying to get cooled off. Think she is getting use to seeing big ole labs.


Good I'm glad you and Maya got out for a walk . I'm just deciding to move and take mishka out , youngest son is coming with us


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope you get your energy back soon. With all your worries, I'm not surprised you are tired. If you think it might be iron, raisins are a big help. My DH needed iron after an accident many years ago, I left a bag of raisins on the counter & he ate a handful when he went by, after a month his blood was back to normal.
> It's good to hear your DS is doing better, hope it stays that way for a while.
> How big is buddilea bush? I bought seeds to try them as its so beautiful but no sucess????
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie for the tip . I usually eat raisins with my cereal during the winter months if I remember I'll get some when I go shopping


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! No, no zombies, but still strange dreams, some guy was trying to sell me a huge furnace, there is no way it would fit in the basement and it was older than the one we have. :sm06:
> Wonder if I'm subconsciously anticipating a really cold winter. lol


On FB it said the American farmers almanac was anticipating a severe cold winter . Don't know wether they usually predict the weather right but I'm hoping they get it wrong this year


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That's looking really good Sonja, a cardigan as well would make a lovely set. You are so clever.


Thank you Bonnie and Chris


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what the hat looks like so far Sam
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That is going to be so lovely, I can't wait to see the matching set when you are done, and a cardigan is a great idea. :sm24:


Thank you Kaye I'm just finishing mittens. Will start cardigan tomorrow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I may just give this a try. I do like raisins (have only bought the dark ones before). Wonder if the dark ones would work?
> 
> (this is in response to Bonnie's post about raisins soaked in gin for arthritis) Don't know what happened to her post as I did a reply quote.


I think it has to be yellow raisins, they are made from a different kind if grape. The green Thompson ones, I think.
There us no "boozy" taste at all, I've tasted gin & hated it but the soaking makes that horrid taste go away & it's just raisin taste. Since you only eat 5-6 raisins a day, there's not much booze anyway.
I actually googled it & it's there. I know several who have tried it & find it helps


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:30 pm here just after lunch.
> You know it's the Highland games and Scottish Festival weekend. Always rains. Right now it is overcast and dark as dusk out there. Guess it us better then the heat though.
> 
> It is really coming down out there. The lawn outside my window has a river running through it. We have needed it desperately so no complaints here.
> ...


OMG, that's quite a storm, always happens when you wish it would stay away for a few hours. It will sure ruin the Highland games. We used to go to them when I was a little girl. My cousin told me they are not as good as when we were kids. I know it's been terribly dry down there, hope the rain us widespread.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just came in, weeded my big flower bed, what a mess, that 2" rain in a short time sure battered things. I've dead headed the petunias, hopefully they will come back to life & provide some fall color. Except for the lilies the perennials are almost done blooming.
I still have the 2 small beds by the house to trim up, then things should look better. Seems like I've either had the GKs, garden produce to deal with or it's been too wet so they are neglected.
Back is still bugging me, sciatica too, even my exercises aren't fixing it this timeâ¹ï¸ But as Gwen says, I've pulled up my big girl panties & got on with itð
We are supposed to have a beautiful weekend, no plans to do anything particular. DH is busy spraying, not sure how long that will take. He's been complaining about having too much to do.
BTW, I found a new project for next winter, just have to go in search if a bunch of old jeans


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene, gwen and marianne - you have all been missed big time - we have let you off this year but hope you can make it next year. miss your smiling faces. ---- sam


Miss all of you too. Can't imagine that anything major will be going on next year draining me like this year and last year, but I'd best not tempt fate. Hugs to all of you. Where are the pictures?????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Did some housework then listened to lesson 6 of drawing course about negative shapes and did drawing, showered. Now back to bed. Hoping to get some energy and go to Joann's later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Aww Kaye, it sounds like kitty hung on until he knew your aunt was at peace. Animals are amazing.


Yes, that's what we were thinking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Well the newly engaged couple were finally in the same place to take photos, so if you don't tell her, I will share a sweet photo of my DD and her beloved!!


What a beautiful couple!! Congrats and I won't tell.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Progress so far on the sack.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good there were no zombies. Sure hope it's not an extra cold winter. Everything seems to be a couple of weeks early so people are wondering if that means we will have an early winter
> 
> I dreamed I was in labor! My back has been bugging me & I guess that's what brought that on????
> I was woke up at 2am by our flood alarm, it sits in the basement by the drain to alert us if the sewer should back up. No back up but the water softener was running & sweating for some reason so just enough to set it off. Enough to wake the dead! We also have them under the washer & dishwasher, go off at the first few drops of moisture. I think they are a really good investment. $20 at Home Hardware & can sure save some messes.


LOL! Well with two of us dreaming of being in labor, maybe someone will be announcing the coming birth of another KTP grandbaby.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You may think I. Crazy but my Moms brother had terrible arthritis, was to specialists& herbalists & said the thing that did the most for him was yellow raisins-1 pound & a small bottle of gin, pour over the raisins, stir & let sit n the fridge til the booze soaks into the raisin, then eat 1 teaspoonful a day. I thought it would taste terrible but just like raisins. I told a friend about this, he laughed at me, then came back a month later saying he'd tried it & was amazed how much better his knees were. It doesn't take away the swelling but there was no more pain with movement.


I've heard that before, I need to remind Marla of that, she just has to be really careful with alcohol since her gastric bypass, but that shouldn't be enough to create any problems.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is a neat quilt, Bonnie...cathedral window? I bet it is heavy.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came in, weeded my big flower bed, what a mess, that 2" rain in a short time sure battered things. I've dead headed the petunias, hopefully they will come back to life & provide some fall color. Except for the lilies the perennials are almost done blooming.
> I still have the 2 small beds by the house to trim up, then things should look better. Seems like I've either had the GKs, garden produce to deal with or it's been too wet so they are neglected.
> Back is still bugging me, sciatica too, even my exercises aren't fixing it this timeâ¹ï¸ But as Gwen says, I've pulled up my big girl panties & got on with itð
> We are supposed to have a beautiful weekend, no plans to do anything particular. DH is busy spraying, not sure how long that will take. He's been complaining about having too much to do.
> BTW, I found a new project for next winter, just have to go in search if a bunch of old jeans


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm with you, Daralene! We want kap photos!


Cashmeregma said:


> Miss all of you too. Can't imagine that anything major will be going on next year draining me like this year and last year, but I'd best not tempt fate. Hugs to all of you. Where are the pictures?????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> What a beautiful couple!! Congrats and I won't tell.


Thank you, Kaye!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress so far on the sack.


Very nice, I like the texture created by the yarn. Was the yarn made by someone in your area?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what the hat looks like so far Sam
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Poledra* I looked on netflix for it and didn't see it. If you find it let me know please.


Poledra65 said:


> Well David took the kayak and headed to the lake, I decided to stay home and get some more things done that I need to accomplish.
> Just saw an advert on PBS for A Place to Call Home, looks good, I'm going to try to find it on Netflix and see if I can get caught up then watch the new season on PBS.
> Okay, I've got to get off here and water the garden and get stuff done.
> See you all later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie. I will put golden raisins on my list to pick up at the store....and see if I can find a real little bottle of gin.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it has to be yellow raisins, they are made from a different kind if grape. The green Thompson ones, I think.
> There us no "boozy" taste at all, I've tasted gin & hated it but the soaking makes that horrid taste go away & it's just raisin taste. Since you only eat 5-6 raisins a day, there's not much booze anyway.
> I actually googled it & it's there. I know several who have tried it & find it helps


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice project for old jeans for sure.

You sure do take good care of your flower beds even if you say you've neglected them. Your pictures posted earlier were so nice.

Sorry your back & sciatica have been acting up. Lifting you up in prayer that it will ease up soon.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came in, weeded my big flower bed, what a mess, that 2" rain in a short time sure battered things. I've dead headed the petunias, hopefully they will come back to life & provide some fall color. Except for the lilies the perennials are almost done blooming.
> I still have the 2 small beds by the house to trim up, then things should look better. Seems like I've either had the GKs, garden produce to deal with or it's been too wet so they are neglected.
> Back is still bugging me, sciatica too, even my exercises aren't fixing it this timeâ¹ï¸ But as Gwen says, I've pulled up my big girl panties & got on with itð
> We are supposed to have a beautiful weekend, no plans to do anything particular. DH is busy spraying, not sure how long that will take. He's been complaining about having too much to do.
> BTW, I found a new project for next winter, just have to go in search if a bunch of old jeans


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH came in from cutting some grass and said the landlord of the trailer park has already moved the deck & steps! Woohoo! Surprise, surprise, surprise. I am feeling very positive about this issue now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, yeah!
Bonnie, hope sciatica eases. Best thing for me is to lay on side on floor next to wall. Scotch down so bum hits wall, roll over onto back and put feet up on wall. Can have pillow under head. Flattens sacrum and feels great. Just hang out for 10-20 minutes.
Sorienna, don't know if it will help but you might try rubbing Ambesol on gums.
Did go to Joann's, but tired myself out. Live and learn.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna, best wishes for your denture adventures, I know how it affects health as had a terrible time before I had mine all removed. I'm so much better these days and life's good again.
Gwen, that's fantastic news re the property problems, you're on a roll to getting it solved now.
Sonja, The sheep hat is so cute, you are an amazingly talented lady.
I'm progressing on the baby afghan, but have lost my crochet hook so need to buy a new one before continuing.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH came in from cutting some grass and said the landlord of the trailer park has already moved the deck & steps! Woohoo! Surprise, surprise, surprise. I am feeling very positive about this issue now.


Hurrah. Help at last. I am hoping that the culprits who have been bugging your dogs will soon be gone for good as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH came in from cutting some grass and said the landlord of the trailer park has already moved the deck & steps! Woohoo! Surprise, surprise, surprise. I am feeling very positive about this issue now.


That is good news , now if he can just get rid of the thugs life can be peaceful again for you and your family


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sorlenna, best wishes for your denture adventures, I know how it affects health as had a terrible time before I had mine all removed. I'm so much better these days and life's good again.
> Gwen, that's fantastic news re the property problems, you're on a roll to getting it solved now.
> Sonja, The sheep hat is so cute, you are an amazingly talented lady.
> I'm progressing on the baby afghan, but have lost my crochet hook so need to buy a new one before continuing.


Thank you Fan the mittens are not going so well but nearly finished I think they have took longer than the hat 
You know that once you buy a new hook that you will find the one you lost


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Daralene, can't wait to see your series of mittens. What a fun knitting adventure!


I knew I meant to comment on this last night! Great job Daralene.

Also Sorlenna.... I hope your mouth is feeling less sore today. Wow, implants... thats a lot of work you had done. Good for you.  :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think ALL of you should come for a visit! What a delight it would be.


Sounds wonderful..... dreaming. LOL. I wish I could though, we would have a ball. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What a lovely couple April . Your daughter is beautiful she must take after her mum ????


Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Not implants (way too expensive for me), but I got a temporary denture (lower), which fills in the teeth that have been missing. I go back in three weeks for adjustment, and then periodically until the healing is complete, when I get the permanent ones.
> 
> A bit more painful today, as I expected... But this will pass with time, and it will mean better health once I heal. So worth it for me in the long run if not any fun at the moment!


Oh I see that you have dentures not implants. They are very expensive here too. :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Has rained most of the afternoon and has now started to thunder and lightening again. It has cooled down so I am grateful????

Have copied out quite a few of Marianna Mels patterns into a spiral notebook. looking through them today and decided to cast on for Little Kinzie Romper. Going well and looking so cute.???? 
Will post progress later on. 

No news about the babies being born yet. So I will call my friend again later to see if she has heard anything yet.

Check in later.????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well David took the kayak and headed to the lake, I decided to stay home and get some more things done that I need to accomplish.
> Just saw an advert on PBS for A Place to Call Home, looks good, I'm going to try to find it on Netflix and see if I can get caught up then watch the new season on PBS.
> Okay, I've got to get off here and water the garden and get stuff done.
> See you all later.


Do watch A Place to Call Home if you can.... I really enjoyed it AND it is set in Australia.... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came in, weeded my big flower bed, what a mess, that 2" rain in a short time sure battered things. I've dead headed the petunias, hopefully they will come back to life & provide some fall color. Except for the lilies the perennials are almost done blooming.
> I still have the 2 small beds by the house to trim up, then things should look better. Seems like I've either had the GKs, garden produce to deal with or it's been too wet so they are neglected.
> Back is still bugging me, sciatica too, even my exercises aren't fixing it this timeâ¹ï¸ But as Gwen says, I've pulled up my big girl panties & got on with itð
> We are supposed to have a beautiful weekend, no plans to do anything particular. DH is busy spraying, not sure how long that will take. He's been complaining about having too much to do.
> BTW, I found a new project for next winter, just have to go in search if a bunch of old jeans


Wow that project will sure keep you busy! Sorry your back is being a pain. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH came in from cutting some grass and said the landlord of the trailer park has already moved the deck & steps! Woohoo! Surprise, surprise, surprise. I am feeling very positive about this issue now.


Good news! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I think I have caught up. Off to visit mum soon then I am going to the hospital to visit my best friends (friends since we were 4 years old) mum who isnt doing well at all. Sun is shining today and for a change it isnt windy either.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Terrific!


Gweniepooh said:


> DH came in from cutting some grass and said the landlord of the trailer park has already moved the deck & steps! Woohoo! Surprise, surprise, surprise. I am feeling very positive about this issue now.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sugar!


sugarsugar said:


> Ditto....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That is a neat quilt, Bonnie...cathedral window? I bet it is heavy.


Similar cathedral window but not like the one I have done before, the coloured pieces are just squares & the denim edges are exposed & ragged. Looks like it should go together pretty quick, I'm thinking a beach blanket. I will have t ask family if they have some old jeans they want to get rid of.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice project for old jeans for sure.
> 
> You sure do take good care of your flower beds even if you say you've neglected them. Your pictures posted earlier were so nice.
> 
> Sorry your back & sciatica have been acting up. Lifting you up in prayer that it will ease up soon.


Thanks,Gwen.. I've got them all trimmed up again, looks much better, hopefully that will keep them good enough until I have to clean them up at the end of the season. I just didn't want any weeds going to seed.
I will have to take some pictures of the flowers along the end of the garden, they are looking really good, that rain sure 
helped them
Sciatica seems to bother most when I try to sleep, I thought the massage would fix me up as it has in the past but this tme it seems to have made it worse???? Not sure why, maybe I just need t give it some time & quit whining????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH came in from cutting some grass and said the landlord of the trailer park has already moved the deck & steps! Woohoo! Surprise, surprise, surprise. I am feeling very positive about this issue now.


Wow, that's great. Sounds like he really wants to get the troubles ended quickly????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Very cool quilt idea, Bonnie. 

He wanted fish and fries for supper...smelled good (the potatoes) but none for me yet. So I just fixed enough for him and washed the dishes before I sat down again. I've had cheese soup and yogurt today, probably more soup in a bit. Wondering if I can mush some crackers in tomato soup...the yogurt should help me stay in balance while taking the antibiotics. 

I did get another round (layer? Whatever you call it) of pieces on the quilt blocks. It's called Star of the Orient. I'm thinking I'd like to do one in solid rainbow colors but that would be much later. I'll keep my notes anyway.

Right now I'm really sleepy but will try to stay awake until proper bedtime. 

Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts for all in need. Hope KAP folks are having a blast.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, yeah!
> Bonnie, hope sciatica eases. Best thing for me is to lay on side on floor next to wall. Scotch down so bum hits wall, roll over onto back and put feet up on wall. Can have pillow under head. Flattens sacrum and feels great. Just hang out for 10-20 minutes.
> Sorienna, don't know if it will help but you might try rubbing Ambesol on gums.
> Did go to Joann's, but tired myself out. Live and learn.


Thanks, Joy, I'll try that tonight


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news , now if he can just get rid of the thugs life can be peaceful again for you and your family


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Fan the mittens are not going so well but nearly finished I think they have took longer than the hat
> You know that once you buy a new hook that you will find the one you lost


Always!????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh I see that you have dentures not implants. They are very expensive here too. :sm24:


They are crazy expensive here too, $1000s per tooth. One of our neighbors went to Mexico & had implants put in, said even. With making 2 trips it was 1/4 the cost of here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I haven't started supper yet, DH is still spraying & said he would eat whenever, ????I just love that???? I always tell hm to call 1/2 hr before he will show up but he rarely remembers to do that

Sorleena, I just found this in my email,math ought it might interest you & maybe Marilyn.

http://quiltingdigest.com/six-christmas-quilting-projects-to-start-now/2/

Mary, maybe Matthew would like this one.

http://www.beadingdaily.com/kumihimo-with-beads?utm_source=freemium&utm_campaign=iw-kca-fr-160813&utm_content=870224_IFA160813&utm_medium=email


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't started supper yet, DH is still spraying & said he would eat whenever, ????I just love that???? I always tell hm to call 1/2 hr before he will show up but he rarely remembers to do that
> 
> Sorleena, I just found this in my email,math ought it might interest you & maybe Marilyn.
> 
> ...


I love stuff like that, but I have loads of Christmas decorations I don't have room for now... :sm16:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja, I have bought a new crochet hook, looked everywhere for other one to no avail. My other one has gone in the recycling I think with some papers I cleared off my work space. It was plastic and a cheap one and new one is a good steel one much sturdier.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great links you've given us Bonnie. Thanks! I've copied all 3 of them. Perhaps I should do a few small quilts or runners for Christmas gifts this year; I can quilt more quickly than knit usually.

Oh, by the way, I started my "How to Crochet" class from Annie's this evening. Talk about a learning curve...LOL...has taken me forever to do just one row of single crochet correctly...LOL! Learned that all these years when I _thought_ I knew how to single crochet that I wasn't going under enough of the loops/bars that I should have....got a loooooong way to go but determined to do it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't started supper yet, DH is still spraying & said he would eat whenever, ????I just love that???? I always tell hm to call 1/2 hr before he will show up but he rarely remembers to do that
> 
> Sorleena, I just found this in my email,math ought it might interest you & maybe Marilyn.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, Amazon Prime has A Place To Call.Home. 
I just watched a documentary on hiking PCT so won't watch tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Maybe warm milk before you go to sleep, Kaye!?
> 
> :sm17:


Oh heavens no, lol, I just have not been able to make myself drink warm milk, I've tried, but... :sm16: lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:30 pm here just after lunch.
> You know it's the Highland games and Scottish Festival weekend. Always rains. Right now it is overcast and dark as dusk out there. Guess it us better then the heat though.
> 
> It is really coming down out there. The lawn outside my window has a river running through it. We have needed it desperately so no complaints here.
> ...


That is some seriously wet ground.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No, haven't see her photos yet. We did watch the Andrew Zimmerman show that was in Madrid following the link Poledra had posted. Several of the dishes that were featured she had eaten which considering what animal parts they contained I was surprised AND she enjoyed them. She said at the time she didn't know what the contained; I'm glad she was adventurous enough to have eaten them and also that she enjoyed them. The one restaurant that was on the show was just down the street from her apartment too.


That's so cool!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh heavens no, lol, I just have not been able to make myself drink warm milk, I've tried, but... :sm16: lol


I find chamomile tea helpful...when I remember (mostly in summer I forget because hot drinks aren't always the best choice then)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:45pm here and I am caught up. It continued to storm off and on until 7:30 or so. Then there was a tornado watch on for our area. 

Started the little Kinzie Romper by Marianna Mel on Ravelry this afternoon. Finished and sawn up a bit ago. Will look through my buttons tomorrow and sew them on. 
Not the greatest light in the picture. Will maybe take another tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have been busy knitting. My but this is a challenging pattern for me. Noticed you had some dental work Sorlenna and sounds major. Healing wishes your way. Ouch. Hope it isn't too bad.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I like the raisins soaked in gin and yes, definitely the light raisins.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came in, weeded my big flower bed, what a mess, that 2" rain in a short time sure battered things. I've dead headed the petunias, hopefully they will come back to life & provide some fall color. Except for the lilies the perennials are almost done blooming.
> I still have the 2 small beds by the house to trim up, then things should look better. Seems like I've either had the GKs, garden produce to deal with or it's been too wet so they are neglected.
> Back is still bugging me, sciatica too, even my exercises aren't fixing it this timeâ¹ï¸ But as Gwen says, I've pulled up my big girl panties & got on with itð
> We are supposed to have a beautiful weekend, no plans to do anything particular. DH is busy spraying, not sure how long that will take. He's been complaining about having too much to do.
> BTW, I found a new project for next winter, just have to go in search if a bunch of old jeans


Cool quilt! 
Weeding never ends it seems. 
Hopefully the sciatica and your back will be pain free soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Very nice, I like the texture created by the yarn. Was the yarn made by someone in your area?


Thank you, it's Raw Cotton Aran from King Cole LTD., Bingley, U.K.
I purchased it, lets see, Christopher was 8 and he's 31 now, so 23 years ago? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Poledra* I looked on netflix for it and didn't see it. If you find it let me know please.


Amazon Prime has it free if you have an Acorn TV add on to your prime subscription, I don't though. 
I have Crackle too and it's not on there. 
I have found this for newer episodes, https://au.tv.yahoo.com/a-place-to-call-home/episodes/#page1

https://au.tv.yahoo.com/plus7/a-place-to-call-home/

http://ad.directrev.com/RealMedia/ads/adstream_sx.ads/S0001613/11471147[email protected]?uln=en-us&je=false&ce=true&sr=1366x768

http://www.sidereel.com/tv-shows/a-place-to-call-home

http://watchseries-online.la/category/a-place-to-call-home

Okay, that's everything I could find. lol Happy watching!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hurrah. Help at last. I am hoping that the culprits who have been bugging your dogs will soon be gone for good as well.


Oh no, you have some of those people as well? Well I hope you have as good news as Gwen and they are gone soon so that you don't have to worry about your babies being pestered, harmed, or anything else anymore, why people can't just leave others property and pets/livestock alone, I will never understand.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Do watch A Place to Call Home if you can.... I really enjoyed it AND it is set in Australia.... :sm11:


It being an Aussie show is what caught my attention first, it looks great and season 3 is starting on PBS I think soon, but I found some other sites I think we can watch it on if not.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45pm here and I am caught up. It continued to storm off and on until 7:30 or so. Then there was a tornado watch on for our area.
> 
> Started the little Kinzie Romper by Marianna Mel on Ravelry this afternoon. Finished and sawn up a bit ago. Will look through my buttons tomorrow and sew them on.
> Not the greatest light in the picture. Will maybe take another tomorrow.


That's cute! Sure went quickly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I like the raisins soaked in gin and yes, definitely the light raisins.


Do you think it helps?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's Raw Cotton Aran from King Cole LTD., Bingley, U.K.
> I purchased it, lets see, Christopher was 8 and he's 31 now, so 23 years ago? lol


Do you think you've kept it long enough?????How do you remember when you bought it? Sure is knitting up nicely.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good times today. Our grillers were awesome again this year and they were kindly rewarded for their efforts. The potluck had more than enough food. I wonder what Gary and Heidi will be eating tomorrow? I have been taking pictures and will post when I return home. I am tired so off to sleep for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie I'm really happy with how it looks
> Oh my do you think I've hit my head during the night I'm almost never happy with how something looks ????


It does sound unlike you. You are your own worst enemy. And it looks lovely, but then again most of the things you knit do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH came in from cutting some grass and said the landlord of the trailer park has already moved the deck & steps! Woohoo! Surprise, surprise, surprise. I am feeling very positive about this issue now.


You are can't complain about him can you? Acts quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Very cool quilt idea, Bonnie.
> 
> He wanted fish and fries for supper...smelled good (the potatoes) but none for me yet. So I just fixed enough for him and washed the dishes before I sat down again. I've had cheese soup and yogurt today, probably more soup in a bit. Wondering if I can mush some crackers in tomato soup...the yogurt should help me stay in balance while taking the antibiotics.
> 
> ...


No reason you can't try the crackers. Will help thicken it as well do it feels more like food. And help you get some fibre especially if you use a high fibre type.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh heavens no, lol, I just have not been able to make myself drink warm milk, I've tried, but... :sm16: lol


How about wiyh honey or cocoa?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Very cool quilt idea, Bonnie.
> 
> He wanted fish and fries for supper...smelled good (the potatoes) but none for me yet. So I just fixed enough for him and washed the dishes before I sat down again. I've had cheese soup and yogurt today, probably more soup in a bit. Wondering if I can mush some crackers in tomato soup...the yogurt should help me stay in balance while taking the antibiotics.
> 
> ...


Aaww, you will need soft food for a little while I guess. You could break up bread into the soup and that should make it a bit more filling. :sm17:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great links you've given us Bonnie. Thanks! I've copied all 3 of them. Perhaps I should do a few small quilts or runners for Christmas gifts this year; I can quilt more quickly than knit usually.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I started my "How to Crochet" class from Annie's this evening. Talk about a learning curve...LOL...has taken me forever to do just one row of single crochet correctly...LOL! Learned that all these years when I _thought_ I knew how to single crochet that I wasn't going under enough of the loops/bars that I should have....got a loooooong way to go but determined to do it.


Well done Gwen . You will soon figure it all out . When you feel confident try an easy pattern off you tube . Some of them are really good and show you step by step how to do the stitches


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh heavens no, lol, I just have not been able to make myself drink warm milk, I've tried, but... :sm16: lol


I couldn't drink warm milk either yuk .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45pm here and I am caught up. It continued to storm off and on until 7:30 or so. Then there was a tornado watch on for our area.
> 
> Started the little Kinzie Romper by Marianna Mel on Ravelry this afternoon. Finished and sawn up a bit ago. Will look through my buttons tomorrow and sew them on.
> Not the greatest light in the picture. Will maybe take another tomorrow.


It looks great Mel . I keep looking at that pattern but still haven't got round to making it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good times today. Our grillers were awesome again this year and they were kindly rewarded for their efforts. The potluck had more than enough food. I wonder what Gary and Heidi will be eating tomorrow? I have been taking pictures and will post when I return home. I am tired so off to sleep for me.


Glad you are all having a great time look forward to seeing your pictures


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great links you've given us Bonnie. Thanks! I've copied all 3 of them. Perhaps I should do a few small quilts or runners for Christmas gifts this year; I can quilt more quickly than knit usually.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I started my "How to Crochet" class from Annie's this evening. Talk about a learning curve...LOL...has taken me forever to do just one row of single crochet correctly...LOL! Learned that all these years when I _thought_ I knew how to single crochet that I wasn't going under enough of the loops/bars that I should have....got a loooooong way to go but determined to do it.


Yay, good for you Gwen. If I can learn to crochet trust me anyone can. I have finished (finally) the little sleeping bag I made for Serena for her dolls/teddy, will post a photo in a minute. Dont laugh though as it is VERY basic. LOL
I have just started a mile a minute baby blanket .... the same one that our talented Sonja did. Had bit of trouble with the very start but with the help of u tube and a bit of encouragement from Sonja I finally got it looking right. When I have fully completed a strip I will post a photo. Dont hold your breath waiting though coz I dont spend a lot of time sitting and doing... which is what I should do, then I might improve quicker. LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It does sound unlike you. You are your own worst enemy. And it looks lovely, but then again most of the things you knit do.


I gave up on the mittens as the yarn I used in the hat didn't turn out so good in mittens but I'm still going to make a cardigan to match the hat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yay, good for you Gwen. If I can learn to crochet trust me anyone can. I have finished (finally) the little sleeping bag I made for Serena for her dolls/teddy, will post a photo in a minute. Dont laugh though as it is VERY basic. LOL
> I have just started a mile a minute baby blanket .... the same one that our talented Sonja did. Had bit of trouble with the very start but with the help of u tube and a bit of encouragement from Sonja I finally got it looking right. When I have fully completed a strip I will post a photo. Dont hold your breath waiting though coz I dont spend a lot of time sitting and doing... which is what I should do, then I might improve quicker. LOL


I think it's gorgeous Cathy , you used a lovely colourway and stitch and I'm guessing Serena loves it .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I gave up on the mittens as the yarn I used in the hat didn't turn out so good in mittens but I'm still going to make a cardigan to match the hat


Wow, that turned out really lovely. You are so fast. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, that turned out really lovely. You are so fast. :sm11:


Thanks, I havent given it to her yet... probably tomorrow. She will find it much easier than trying to wrap a baby doll in a blanket. Frustrating for her. LOL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH came in from cutting some grass and said the landlord of the trailer park has already moved the deck & steps! Woohoo! Surprise, surprise, surprise. I am feeling very positive about this issue now.


That sounds very promising. Keeping my fingers crossed things keep on moving in this direction. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Yay, good for you Gwen. If I can learn to crochet trust me anyone can. I have finished (finally) the little sleeping bag I made for Serena for her dolls/teddy, will post a photo in a minute. Dont laugh though as it is VERY basic. LOL
> I have just started a mile a minute baby blanket .... the same one that our talented Sonja did. Had bit of trouble with the very start but with the help of u tube and a bit of encouragement from Sonja I finally got it looking right. When I have fully completed a strip I will post a photo. Dont hold your breath waiting though coz I dont spend a lot of time sitting and doing... which is what I should do, then I might improve quicker. LOL


That is so cute. Serena will love it and get lots of fun playing with it. When my DGD was about 2 she had a floppy bunny called Flora who went everywhere with her. When staying with me one time she asked if I would knit a dress for Flora, so I did - a very basic straight up and down shift using odd scraps of yarn. DGD is now 15 and Flora still sits on her bed wearing that old dress!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I gave up on the mittens as the yarn I used in the hat didn't turn out so good in mittens but I'm still going to make a cardigan to match the hat


Great work as always Sonja. Can't wait to see the cardigan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yay, good for you Gwen. If I can learn to crochet trust me anyone can. I have finished (finally) the little sleeping bag I made for Serena for her dolls/teddy, will post a photo in a minute. Dont laugh though as it is VERY basic. LOL
> I have just started a mile a minute baby blanket .... the same one that our talented Sonja did. Had bit of trouble with the very start but with the help of u tube and a bit of encouragement from Sonja I finally got it looking right. When I have fully completed a strip I will post a photo. Dont hold your breath waiting though coz I dont spend a lot of time sitting and doing... which is what I should do, then I might improve quicker. LOL


It's looks good and I'm sure Serena will love it. (Spell check changed it to serenade!)
Not every one learns quickly like Sonya and the fact that you have learnt is great.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> That is so cute. Serena will love it and get lots of fun playing with it. When my DGD was about 2 she had a floppy bunny called Flora who went everywhere with her. When staying with me one time she asked if I would knit a dress for Flora, so I did - a very basic straight up and down shift using odd scraps of yarn. DGD is now 15 and Flora still sits on her bed wearing that old dress!


Lol How gorgeous! :sm24: And thankyou.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's looks good and I'm sure Serena will love it. (Spell check changed it to serenade!)
> Not every one learns quickly like Sonya and the fact that you have learnt is great.


Thanks Margaret. I know she will like it. She loves putting dolls and teddies to bed or wrapping like a baby to carry about. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I couldn't drink warm milk either yuk .


I really don't like it! But I love yoghurt any way it comes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yay, good for you Gwen. If I can learn to crochet trust me anyone can. I have finished (finally) the little sleeping bag I made for Serena for her dolls/teddy, will post a photo in a minute. Dont laugh though as it is VERY basic. LOL
> I have just started a mile a minute baby blanket .... the same one that our talented Sonja did. Had bit of trouble with the very start but with the help of u tube and a bit of encouragement from Sonja I finally got it looking right. When I have fully completed a strip I will post a photo. Dont hold your breath waiting though coz I dont spend a lot of time sitting and doing... which is what I should do, then I might improve quicker. LOL


Glad you did get it finished, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I gave up on the mittens as the yarn I used in the hat didn't turn out so good in mittens but I'm still going to make a cardigan to match the hat


This is a really fun design!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I gave up on the mittens as the yarn I used in the hat didn't turn out so good in mittens but I'm still going to make a cardigan to match the hat


The hat turned out wonderful. I love the colors. Looking forward to seeing the cardigan.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Yay, good for you Gwen. If I can learn to crochet trust me anyone can. I have finished (finally) the little sleeping bag I made for Serena for her dolls/teddy, will post a photo in a minute. Dont laugh though as it is VERY basic. LOL
> I have just started a mile a minute baby blanket .... the same one that our talented Sonja did. Had bit of trouble with the very start but with the help of u tube and a bit of encouragement from Sonja I finally got it looking right. When I have fully completed a strip I will post a photo. Dont hold your breath waiting though coz I dont spend a lot of time sitting and doing... which is what I should do, then I might improve quicker. LOL


Her babies will be so happy as they get to be wrapped in Grandma's love.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Time to get cleaned up and start getting things together in the room so we can get checked out and say bye to friends. I can't believe our weekend is almost over already.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Great work as always Sonja. Can't wait to see the cardigan.


Thank you Chris


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is a really fun design!


It was one of them knits that fly off the needles quick and easy . I might see what it looks like in pink


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The hat turned out wonderful. I love the colors. Looking forward to seeing the cardigan.


Thank you Mary 
I can't believe the weekend has gone by so quick I hope you all had a wonderful time


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Her babies will be so happy as they get to be wrapped in Grandma's love.


 :sm24: I cant believe it is time for you all to leave again already. I hope you all had a fabulous weekend.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Have we heard anything from Betty lately? 

Mum is still doing well, very settled and looking well too. Went to hospital to visit my best friends mum today, she didnt seem too bad really for someone who is running on 10% kidney function. :sm06: She is unlikely to be able to be on dialysis as the doctors say she has too many other issues that it wouldnt be a benefit to her. My friend will get to talk to renal specialist tomorrow. They have her on a fair amount of fluid medication as she is very puffy. But still sitting up and chatting a bit inbetween nodding off.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks,Gwen.. I've got them all trimmed up again, looks much better, hopefully that will keep them good enough until I have to clean them up at the end of the season. I just didn't want any weeds going to seed.
> I will have to take some pictures of the flowers along the end of the garden, they are looking really good, that rain sure
> helped them
> Sciatica seems to bother most when I try to sleep, I thought the massage would fix me up as it has in the past but this tme it seems to have made it worse???? Not sure why, maybe I just need t give it some time & quit whining????


Sometimes with a massage it gets worse before it gets better. Hope it's improved by tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh heavens no, lol, I just have not been able to make myself drink warm milk, I've tried, but... :sm16: lol


I'm with you..yeuch! My brother used to have Rice Krispies with hot milk for his breakfast.....I can still smell it...bleugh!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yay, good for you Gwen. If I can learn to crochet trust me anyone can. I have finished (finally) the little sleeping bag I made for Serena for her dolls/teddy, will post a photo in a minute. Dont laugh though as it is VERY basic. LOL
> I have just started a mile a minute baby blanket .... the same one that our talented Sonja did. Had bit of trouble with the very start but with the help of u tube and a bit of encouragement from Sonja I finally got it looking right. When I have fully completed a strip I will post a photo. Dont hold your breath waiting though coz I dont spend a lot of time sitting and doing... which is what I should do, then I might improve quicker. LOL


That's very cute and Teddy looks very happy with it! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Feeling a bit bleary eyed today (was going to put this morning then realised it's after 1pm already!) as we had DH's side here last night for DH's DB & wife's Ruby Wedding celebration meal (just the 8 adults, not the hoards of weans!) The anniversary was actually in June, then I had to cancel when I had "the bug", so this was therescheduled date. I made the main course - choice of chicken in a creamy, herby tomato sauce (straight out of a jar!) or salmon with a sweet chilli glaze, potatoes & veg - and my other SIL did the starters (mushroom soup or pate) and the desserts (chocolate cheesecake or lemon posset) which made it very easy - well for me, SIL made everything bar the pate from scratch. It was a good night, but it was 2am before we got to bed, hence the bleary eyes! DH & I have just finished the mushroom soup for lunch and tonight will be an easy tea of more leftovers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great links you've given us Bonnie. Thanks! I've copied all 3 of them. Perhaps I should do a few small quilts or runners for Christmas gifts this year; I can quilt more quickly than knit usually.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I started my "How to Crochet" class from Annie's this evening. Talk about a learning curve...LOL...has taken me forever to do just one row of single crochet correctly...LOL! Learned that all these years when I _thought_ I knew how to single crochet that I wasn't going under enough of the loops/bars that I should have....got a loooooong way to go but determined to do it.


Well, you were doing it into either the back or front loop which are variations of the stitches anyway.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9am here and I am up and on the go.
The sun is shining and it looks to have a bit of a breeze out there. Greg, Gage and I are going to Guelph to see an old friend. 

Think I have settled on yellow buttons on the romper. 

Off to get a shower before Gage wakes up.

Can't believe it's already time for you guys at KAP to say your goodbyes and head home. Looking forward to seeing pics. 

Have a good day everyone ☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was one of them knits that fly off the needles quick and easy . I might see what it looks like in pink


Pink? Sheep? or grass?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, what a sweet story! 
Pacer, can't wait to hear about weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Try putting a little sugar and nutmeg in it; that is what I do.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh heavens no, lol, I just have not been able to make myself drink warm milk, I've tried, but... :sm16: lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable Melody. Will there be buttons/snaps on the inside of the legs or are they sewn together? So cute!


gagesmom said:


> 10:45pm here and I am caught up. It continued to storm off and on until 7:30 or so. Then there was a tornado watch on for our area.
> 
> Started the little Kinzie Romper by Marianna Mel on Ravelry this afternoon. Finished and sawn up a bit ago. Will look through my buttons tomorrow and sew them on.
> Not the greatest light in the picture. Will maybe take another tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm working on scrambled eggs this morning (hardly ever eat them scrambled but can cook them soft) and yogurt to follow. I woke up very hungry but a little more sore this morning as I slept with the new teeth out and getting them back in this morning was a small challenge. Heh. The crackers last night were a bad idea...! I got them down but it wasn't easy. Didn't think of bread, which probably would have worked better. Learned the hard way, as I do so many lessons. LOL

I'll try taking another "easy day" and see what I can eat later. Soon enough this will all be a memory!

Seems KAP just started and wow, time to wrap up. Time flies.

Off into the day I go. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorlenna you are right. It will be a memory soon. So happy you have had this done.???? 

Gwen the romper is sewn together at the legs and under the arms☺


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great links you've given us Bonnie. Thanks! I've copied all 3 of them. Perhaps I should do a few small quilts or runners for Christmas gifts this year; I can quilt more quickly than knit usually.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I started my "How to Crochet" class from Annie's this evening. Talk about a learning curve...LOL...has taken me forever to do just one row of single crochet correctly...LOL! Learned that all these years when I _thought_ I knew how to single crochet that I wasn't going under enough of the loops/bars that I should have....got a loooooong way to go but determined to do it.


Don't worry Gwen, you'll be crocheting like a pro in no time. I still can't find the crochet pattern book I have been searching for, guess I'll just have to bite the bullet and buy another copy, then I'll find the old one, oh well, if I don't Marla's mom won't get her doily that she wants.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I find chamomile tea helpful...when I remember (mostly in summer I forget because hot drinks aren't always the best choice then)


I've been taking cool showers with lavender body wash, that does help a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45pm here and I am caught up. It continued to storm off and on until 7:30 or so. Then there was a tornado watch on for our area.
> 
> Started the little Kinzie Romper by Marianna Mel on Ravelry this afternoon. Finished and sawn up a bit ago. Will look through my buttons tomorrow and sew them on.
> Not the greatest light in the picture. Will maybe take another tomorrow.


That is way cute!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you think you've kept it long enough?????How do you remember when you bought it? Sure is knitting up nicely.


LOL! Figured it was time I used it for something. We only went to Anchorage from Kodiak a couple times the whole time I lived there since it was so expensive. I got that and some Rowan wool in three different colors, I think the main reason was that it was the first and last time I ever spent that much on yarn at one time, it was over $300 for everything, but I knew I'd not get back there for a very long time. :sm06: :sm12: :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> How about wiyh honey or cocoa?


I find I can't even really drink cocoa anymore, I make sure that if I want cocoa that David is home so that after the first two sips I can pass the rest on to him. Thankfully, he doesn't mind in the least. Never heard of drinking it with honey. I do LOVE ice cold milk though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yay, good for you Gwen. If I can learn to crochet trust me anyone can. I have finished (finally) the little sleeping bag I made for Serena for her dolls/teddy, will post a photo in a minute. Dont laugh though as it is VERY basic. LOL
> I have just started a mile a minute baby blanket .... the same one that our talented Sonja did. Had bit of trouble with the very start but with the help of u tube and a bit of encouragement from Sonja I finally got it looking right. When I have fully completed a strip I will post a photo. Dont hold your breath waiting though coz I dont spend a lot of time sitting and doing... which is what I should do, then I might improve quicker. LOL


That looks great Cathy, it's cute and perfect for her baby.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I gave up on the mittens as the yarn I used in the hat didn't turn out so good in mittens but I'm still going to make a cardigan to match the hat


The hat is adorable, and you did a fabulous job on it, can not wait to see the cardigan. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> That is so cute. Serena will love it and get lots of fun playing with it. When my DGD was about 2 she had a floppy bunny called Flora who went everywhere with her. When staying with me one time she asked if I would knit a dress for Flora, so I did - a very basic straight up and down shift using odd scraps of yarn. DGD is now 15 and Flora still sits on her bed wearing that old dress!


That's so sweet, that dress meant as much or more than the bunny I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Time to get cleaned up and start getting things together in the room so we can get checked out and say bye to friends. I can't believe our weekend is almost over already.


It goes by so fast, I can't wait to see photos and hear all about the weekend. Have a safe drive home for you and everyone.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've been taking cool showers with lavender body wash, that does help a bit.


Even better, get some good Lavender essential oil and add 15-20 drops to 1/2 c. Epsom salts. Put the mixture under the bath tap and have a warm soak. Also, a small glass of milk(calcium) and a half turkey sandwich (turkey has Tryptophan) before bed. Both calcium & Tryptophan are relaxants.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I slept like the dead last night, 91/2 hours, wow, I didn't even hear the dogs start to fuss, I never sleep through that, I didn't even have wine before bed. David got up, took the dogs all for walks, watered the garden, fed the cats and dogs, and finally came in to wake me up at 830am, I was still sleeping hard. So I got up and made him breakfast and he's just left to go put his kayak in the lake and do some fishing. Oh! Chicken! I'll be right back..

Had to go pull the chicken out of the freezer or it won't get thawed, David is leaving tonight to go to Denver so he'll be there to deliver in the morning without having to leave at 3 or 4 in the morning. 

I'm going to spend the morning in the basement organizing my canning supplies and getting everything organized onto the shelves I took down there. So I guess I'd better get finished getting caught up here and onto getting things done. 

Everyone heading home today from KAP or traveling anywhere I guess, have a safe trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have we heard anything from Betty lately?
> 
> Mum is still doing well, very settled and looking well too. Went to hospital to visit my best friends mum today, she didnt seem too bad really for someone who is running on 10% kidney function. :sm06: She is unlikely to be able to be on dialysis as the doctors say she has too many other issues that it wouldnt be a benefit to her. My friend will get to talk to renal specialist tomorrow. They have her on a fair amount of fluid medication as she is very puffy. But still sitting up and chatting a bit inbetween nodding off.


Very good that your mom is doing well, after all the mess with her meds it's good that she's doing much better now.

That's the problem my aunt had, with the cancer they couldn't do dialysis, catch 22. 
I hope that your friend gets some good answers and some positive ones at that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe pick up some lavender essential oil, put a few drops on a cotton ball and slip it into your pillow case. Or, get an oil diffuser (can be just a small clay disc, put a few drops of the oil on it and set it in your bedroom near your bed.


Poledra65 said:


> I've been taking cool showers with lavender body wash, that does help a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Feeling a bit bleary eyed today (was going to put this morning then realised it's after 1pm already!) as we had DH's side here last night for DH's DB & wife's Ruby Wedding celebration meal (just the 8 adults, not the hoards of weans!) The anniversary was actually in June, then I had to cancel when I had "the bug", so this was therescheduled date. I made the main course - choice of chicken in a creamy, herby tomato sauce (straight out of a jar!) or salmon with a sweet chilli glaze, potatoes & veg - and my other SIL did the starters (mushroom soup or pate) and the desserts (chocolate cheesecake or lemon posset) which made it very easy - well for me, SIL made everything bar the pate from scratch. It was a good night, but it was 2am before we got to bed, hence the bleary eyes! DH & I have just finished the mushroom soup for lunch and tonight will be an easy tea of more leftovers.


It sounds like you all have a wonderful time and YUM. Leftovers are never a bad thing. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9am here and I am up and on the go.
> The sun is shining and it looks to have a bit of a breeze out there. Greg, Gage and I are going to Guelph to see an old friend.
> 
> Think I have settled on yellow buttons on the romper.
> ...


The three of you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Try putting a little sugar and nutmeg in it; that is what I do.


Hmmm... I'll think about that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm working on scrambled eggs this morning (hardly ever eat them scrambled but can cook them soft) and yogurt to follow. I woke up very hungry but a little more sore this morning as I slept with the new teeth out and getting them back in this morning was a small challenge. Heh. The crackers last night were a bad idea...! I got them down but it wasn't easy. Didn't think of bread, which probably would have worked better. Learned the hard way, as I do so many lessons. LOL
> 
> I'll try taking another "easy day" and see what I can eat later. Soon enough this will all be a memory!
> 
> ...


Hopefully the soreness will start to fade off soon, an easy day sounds like a fabulous idea. Yes it will be, soon you'll be pain free and feeling so much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Even better, get some good Lavender essential oil and add 15-20 drops to 1/2 c. Epsom salts. Put the mixture under the bath tap and have a warm soak. Also, a small glass of milk(calcium) and a half turkey sandwich (turkey has Tryptophan) before bed. Both calcium & Tryptophan are relaxants.


Lol! There are sure nights when a turkey sandwich before bed would be great. I do need to get some Lavender EO though next time I go to Cheyenne or Ft. Collins, thank you, I keep forgetting to put it on my list and if it's not on the list, well, it will never make it home. :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo! Just finished my first crocheted dishcloth. Will do another one before posting any kind of picture then will move on to doing a circular spa cloth in the video lessons. Not too shabby looking but definitely need more practice. Nice change of motion & pace than knitting. Find that it does make my thumb on my left hand hurt more than knitting but will get used to it. (I am right handed). The pattern used single crochet, double 1/2 crochet, and double crochet along with making a scalloped border. Learned how to do a simple increase and join together; now lets see if I can remember how to do them again! Like the lessons as I can replay them if I am having difficulty AND it also teaches how to read the symbols and charts! Having fun (mostly) learning this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I'm outta here, or I'll sit here all day, and Goonies just came on and even though I have it on DVD it's really easy to just sit here and knit and watch it since it's on tv.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Just finished my first crocheted dishcloth. Will do another one before posting any kind of picture then will move on to doing a circular spa cloth in the video lessons. Not too shabby looking but definitely need more practice. Nice change of motion & pace than knitting. Find that it does make my thumb on my left hand hurt more than knitting but will get used to it. (I am right handed). The pattern used single crochet, double 1/2 crochet, and double crochet along with making a scalloped border. Learned how to do a simple increase and join together; now lets see if I can remember how to do them again! Like the lessons as I can replay them if I am having difficulty AND it also teaches how to read the symbols and charts! Having fun (mostly) learning this.


A couple of the hardcore crocheter that come to knit group have gotten the ergonomic crochet hooks and say they work wonderfully and their hands don't hurt nearly as much if at all.

Don't worry, you'll have it down in no time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I gave up on the mittens as the yarn I used in the hat didn't turn out so good in mittens but I'm still going to make a cardigan to match the hat


What a cute hat


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, I havent given it to her yet... probably tomorrow. She will find it much easier than trying to wrap a baby doll in a blanket. Frustrating for her. LOL


I'm sure she will love it, it looks great.

I haven't done anything for dolls, my GD is much more into John Deere's, farm animals, fishing & Lego. I've never seen her touch a doll


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> That is so cute. Serena will love it and get lots of fun playing with it. When my DGD was about 2 she had a floppy bunny called Flora who went everywhere with her. When staying with me one time she asked if I would knit a dress for Flora, so I did - a very basic straight up and down shift using odd scraps of yarn. DGD is now 15 and Flora still sits on her bed wearing that old dress!


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have we heard anything from Betty lately?
> 
> Mum is still doing well, very settled and looking well too. Went to hospital to visit my best friends mum today, she didnt seem too bad really for someone who is running on 10% kidney function. :sm06: She is unlikely to be able to be on dialysis as the doctors say she has too many other issues that it wouldnt be a benefit to her. My friend will get to talk to renal specialist tomorrow. They have her on a fair amount of fluid medication as she is very puffy. But still sitting up and chatting a bit inbetween nodding off.


I'm glad your mom is doing better & nice your friends mom was well enough to visit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm with you..yeuch! My brother used to have Rice Krispies with hot milk for his breakfast.....I can still smell it...bleugh!


Oh, yuk. My DH outs coffee or tea in cereal as he doesn't like milk, gross!
I can drink hot chocolate but not plain hit milk, yuk.

Has anyone heard from Caren? I thought she would be at KAP


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Feeling a bit bleary eyed today (was going to put this morning then realised it's after 1pm already!) as we had DH's side here last night for DH's DB & wife's Ruby Wedding celebration meal (just the 8 adults, not the hoards of weans!) The anniversary was actually in June, then I had to cancel when I had "the bug", so this was therescheduled date. I made the main course - choice of chicken in a creamy, herby tomato sauce (straight out of a jar!) or salmon with a sweet chilli glaze, potatoes & veg - and my other SIL did the starters (mushroom soup or pate) and the desserts (chocolate cheesecake or lemon posset) which made it very easy - well for me, SIL made everything bar the pate from scratch. It was a good night, but it was 2am before we got to bed, hence the bleary eyes! DH & I have just finished the mushroom soup for lunch and tonight will be an easy tea of more leftovers.


Sounds like you had a good time. Funny when we were young, staying up til 2 was an almost every weekend thing, now it just about kills us????????

What us lemon "posset"?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> The hat is adorable, and you did a fabulous job on it, can not wait to see the cardigan. :sm24:


Thank you Kaye . I have been looking through the early patterns I saved thinking it's about time I either knit them or cleared them off the computer . So the baa-ble hat was the first one I've finished , I've also started a shrug using some nice red fun yarn think it will make a nice top for Christmas time and I've started a entrelac cardigan thought it was about time I tried that . So now I have so many projects started I don't know which one to do first


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Just finished my first crocheted dishcloth. Will do another one before posting any kind of picture then will move on to doing a circular spa cloth in the video lessons. Not too shabby looking but definitely need more practice. Nice change of motion & pace than knitting. Find that it does make my thumb on my left hand hurt more than knitting but will get used to it. (I am right handed). The pattern used single crochet, double 1/2 crochet, and double crochet along with making a scalloped border. Learned how to do a simple increase and join together; now lets see if I can remember how to do them again! Like the lessons as I can replay them if I am having difficulty AND it also teaches how to read the symbols and charts! Having fun (mostly) learning this.


You'll be a pro in no time.
I find crochet goes faster than knitting, except for doilies of course, they take forever. A lady from work gifted me a big bag if crochet cotton that was her moms, I really should dig it out some day. I think I could knit crochet & cross stitch for the rest if my life without buying anything, do you think my stash us too big?
I've got a crochet mermaid tail kit in order to do for my niece for Christmas, should arrive this week. If it goes well I may do one for GD as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A couple of the hardcore crocheter that come to knit group have gotten the ergonomic crochet hooks and say they work wonderfully and their hands don't hurt nearly as much if at all.
> 
> Don't worry, you'll have it down in no time.


What's different about the ergonomic hooks?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Safe travels to those going home from KAP, I'm looking forward to pictures.

We had a thunderstorm & a light shower about midnight, I'm hoping its dry enough after lunch & I will try to pick another pail of wild blueberries..
I think you back & hip is a little better, at least I slept like the dead last night. 
Joy, I tried laying with my feet up the wall, think it helped some


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me to take fish out of the freezer, Kaye! I nearly forgot (and maybe it will be soft enough I can eat some tonight too). I think I'll try this one with some lime and dill (last night was lemon pepper and garlic, and he said he liked it but I didn't taste it). I may steam some brussel sprouts as well until they're soft, though hunger may be making me too ambitious. LOL

Sonja, I have a whole box full of UFOs (I used to call them WIPs, but they've sat there so long...). I know what you mean about clearing out things. I sometimes make a project and delete the pattern if I'm sure I'll never make it again, but I do save most of them on the external drive, which saves space on the laptop.

Wishing safe travels to all on their way home from KAP today and excited to see pictures!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We are on our way home and spotted a Big Boy restaurant so Matthew chose that for lunch. We are less than an hour from home.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, glad legs up the wall helped some. I also use it if I have been on my feet all day and have swollen legs.
Mary, enjoy lunch. Still awaiting pics.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja and all you other crocheters. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/orange-blossom-crochet-blanket-free-pattern?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=12d6ee9935-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-12d6ee9935-60616885


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew and I are home safely. The car is unloaded. I am a bit tired for some reason.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I went and say the new Star Trek: Beyond movie this afternoon. Not bad; not great. Just got home and ready for a nap. Will TTYL .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I are home safely. The car is unloaded. I am a bit tired for some reason.


Glad that you are home safely, it's always so nice to go away but always so nice to get home and sleep in your own bed too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye . I have been looking through the early patterns I saved thinking it's about time I either knit them or cleared them off the computer . So the baa-ble hat was the first one I've finished , I've also started a shrug using some nice red fun yarn think it will make a nice top for Christmas time and I've started a entrelac cardigan thought it was about time I tried that . So now I have so many projects started I don't know which one to do first


 :sm12: I have so many patterns, you don't even want to know. lol But it is fun to go through them and get some done, the pattern I am doing now is one that I had printed out a year or more ago, so I guess I'm making forward progress. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What's different about the ergonomic hooks?


They have a bigger handle that fits more easily in the hand, so you don't have to grip so tightly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for reminding me to take fish out of the freezer, Kaye! I nearly forgot (and maybe it will be soft enough I can eat some tonight too). I think I'll try this one with some lime and dill (last night was lemon pepper and garlic, and he said he liked it but I didn't taste it). I may steam some brussel sprouts as well until they're soft, though hunger may be making me too ambitious. LOL
> 
> Sonja, I have a whole box full of UFOs (I used to call them WIPs, but they've sat there so long...). I know what you mean about clearing out things. I sometimes make a project and delete the pattern if I'm sure I'll never make it again, but I do save most of them on the external drive, which saves space on the laptop.
> 
> Wishing safe travels to all on their way home from KAP today and excited to see pictures!


Any time. lol It does help to cook dinner if it's had time to thaw first and if I don't get it out first thing, most times it's too late when I remember. :sm12: 
Brussel Sprouts would be good, just don't get too excited and try eating them before they are really soft. 
Fish may be soft enough, I should take out a piece of trout for David to cook tomorrow night. hmm... will think about that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja and all you other crocheters. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/orange-blossom-crochet-blanket-free-pattern?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=12d6ee9935-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-12d6ee9935-60616885


That's lovely Sam I like the edging round it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I like the crochet afghan Sam, looks like a fairly easy crochet, but sewing all those hexagons together, no way on earth. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I are home safely. The car is unloaded. I am a bit tired for some reason.


Glad to hear you have arrived safely home . Did Mathew have a good time at KAP ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for reminding me to take fish out of the freezer, Kaye! I nearly forgot (and maybe it will be soft enough I can eat some tonight too). I think I'll try this one with some lime and dill (last night was lemon pepper and garlic, and he said he liked it but I didn't taste it). I may steam some brussel sprouts as well until they're soft, though hunger may be making me too ambitious. LOL
> 
> Sonja, I have a whole box full of UFOs (I used to call them WIPs, but they've sat there so long...). I know what you mean about clearing out things. I sometimes make a project and delete the pattern if I'm sure I'll never make it again, but I do save most of them on the external drive, which saves space on the laptop.
> 
> Wishing safe travels to all on their way home from KAP today and excited to see pictures!


I had a lot of repeat patterns so I've cleared a load of them off the iPad . I'm enjoying learning entrelac although what possessed me to use pink and white I don't know , well yes I do I turned my head and there they were so lazy me thought why not


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye . I have been looking through the early patterns I saved thinking it's about time I either knit them or cleared them off the computer . So the baa-ble hat was the first one I've finished , I've also started a shrug using some nice red fun yarn think it will make a nice top for Christmas time and I've started a entrelac cardigan thought it was about time I tried that . So now I have so many projects started I don't know which one to do first


I look forward to seeing your entrelac cardigan. It's something I've always fancied trying but never had the courage, so far. Who knows you might inspire me to get going!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I are home safely. The car is unloaded. I am a bit tired for some reason.


Glad to hear you're safely home. Look forward to hearing all about it and seeing photos, once you've had a good nights rest.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you had a good time. Funny when we were young, staying up til 2 was an almost every weekend thing, now it just about kills us????????
> 
> What us lemon "posset"?


A lemon posset is a like a lemon flavoured mousse. I think she said she used cream, sugar and the juice and rind of 2 lemons. You boil it up then leave it to set and it turned out to be very light and delicious!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I look forward to seeing your entrelac cardigan. It's something I've always fancied trying but never had the courage, so far. Who knows you might inspire me to get going!


It's coming along nicely . The pattern calls for entrelac in the collar too but I think I will give that part a miss as my brain is getting enough of a workout doing the straight fronts


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> A lemon posset is a like a lemon flavoured mousse. I think she said she used cream, sugar and the juice and rind of 2 lemons. You boil it up then leave it to set and it turned out to be very light and delicious!


I love lemons and anything lemon flavoured . I've got a lemon drink at the side of me now ,better than the one I made yesterday which nearly made my eyes pop out of my head as it was so tart . I tried lemon and mint the other day think that was an acquired taste couldn't decide wether I liked it or not


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I took many pictures so I will share pictures throughout the week. We didn't take a group shot for some reason this year but I have many pictures with the wonderful people who made the journey this year for KAP.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I took many pictures so I will share pictures throughout the week. We didn't take a group shot for some reason this year but I have many pictures with the wonderful people who made the journey this year for KAP.


Well that's it I'm jealous already there is more yarn there than in my nearest LYS ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I really like most things that are lemon flavoured too. 

Mary glad you're home safely.

Sonja, I've never tried entrelac, it's one of the few knitting techniques I really don't care for. 

I had hoped to go picking berriesoday but DH had other plans. He decided to move the old truck box I used to use as a greenhouse as the guy who is renting our and won't be able to get the swather up the driveway so has to go around the end of the garden & across the lawn. There was not enough room for him to get around the end of the garden & around the well hydrant with that old box there. What a job, tried with one tractor & it was too heavy, then got the big tractor. It gouged ruts in the lawn when moved so had to fix them up & chunks of rotted wood came off to, what a mess. Took us 4 hrs but looks OK now. Glad it's done


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

More pictures from Friday.....


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love lemons and anything lemon flavoured . I've got a lemon drink at the side of me now ,better than the one I made yesterday which nearly made my eyes pop out of my head as it was so tart . I tried lemon and mint the other day think that was an acquired taste couldn't decide wether I liked it or not


My mom used to make a summer drink with fresh orange and lemon juice with some water and a little sugar and ice. She would serve it on summer nites with crinkly ginger cookies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Got home and meant to check in here, but got busy unloading the car and telling DH about the weekend and he telling me about his. Then I stopped for a little bit and fell asleep! The drive home was uneventful -- except that there was construction that backed up the traffic quite a bit. But I'm proud to say that I didn't get lost once during the entire KAP which is a first! Loved seeing all who came and missed so many of those whom I've previously been able to hug in person. Met some new crafters who I hope will be on Knitting Paradise soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, finally some pics, thank you love them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, finally some pics, thank you love them.


Many more pictures to come this week. I am glad that you are enjoying them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am envious of you all. I would love to have been able to go. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I am envious of you all. I would love to have been able to go. Thanks for the pictures.


We would love to have you come as well. I will be posting many more pictures during the week.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Got home and meant to check in here, but got busy unloading the car and telling DH about the weekend and he telling me about his. Then I stopped for a little bit and fell asleep! The drive home was uneventful -- except that there was construction that backed up the traffic quite a bit. But I'm proud to say that I didn't get lost once during the entire KAP which is a first! Loved seeing all who came and missed so many of those whom I've previously been able to hug in person. Met some new crafters who I hope will be on Knitting Paradise soon.


So glad you made it home safely. I know that Noemi was home before I left Defiance. I haven't heard from anyone else yet.

I am enjoying the leftover 3 bean salad tonight. Thanks to Ohio Joy for sharing her leftovers with me. It is delicious.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tina sure brought some nice yarns this year; of course they have always been nice yarns. Like her kumihimo weights; will need to make some of those.



pacer said:


> I took many pictures so I will share pictures throughout the week. We didn't take a group shot for some reason this year but I have many pictures with the wonderful people who made the journey this year for KAP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful pictures.


pacer said:


> More pictures from Friday.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds refreshing. Ginger cookies (ginger snaps) are one of my favorites. Like the sound of the drink.


machriste said:


> My mom used to make a summer drink with fresh orange and lemon juice with some water and a little sugar and ice. She would serve it on summer nites with crinkly ginger cookies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I took many pictures so I will share pictures throughout the week. We didn't take a group shot for some reason this year but I have many pictures with the wonderful people who made the journey this year for KAP.


Great pictures Mary, you all look like you were having a wonderful time, and so good to see Pammie, Kathy, Paula, Noni, and Sheepy, since we don't see them at the Tea Party very often anymore.

Hi Matthew!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well that's it I'm jealous already there is more yarn there than in my nearest LYS ????


Oh my! If you LYS has less yarn than the Alpaca farm brings you are definitely deprived, maybe they'll expand their yarns one day?

Mary, did you all go to the yarn shop in Defiance this trip, she certainly has a lot of wonderful yarns also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I really like most things that are lemon flavoured too.
> 
> Mary glad you're home safely.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a huge job but at least now it's done it's one less thing you have on your never ending list. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Super photos of everyone looking very busy and just love the yarn, wow gorgeous colours.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my! If you LYS has less yarn than the Alpaca farm brings you are definitely deprived, maybe they'll expand their yarns one day?
> 
> Mary, did you all go to the yarn shop in Defiance this trip, she certainly has a lot of wonderful yarns also.


We didn't go to the yarn shop. Matthew bought me some alpaca yarn. He says hi to you. I love the Kumihimo weights that Tina makes so we bought some.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We didn't go to the yarn shop. Matthew bought me some alpaca yarn. He says hi to you. I love the Kumihimo weights that Tina makes so we bought some.


That was so sweet of Matthew to buy you some alpaca, it sure is nice and soft. I need to figure out what I'm going to make with what I got last year. 
 The weights look really cool, Marla will be hoping she brings those next year, we're just using unadorned fishing weights.

I so hope that all goes to plan and we'll be able to see you, Matthew and everyone else next year in Ohio.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Spring daffodils under the lemon tree, it's a lovely day and feels like spring is here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG!!! On Chopped (Food Network) they have to work with Alpaca hotdogs. I really don't know how to feel about that. lol
They said that Alpaca is very lean.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Spring daffodils under the lemon tree, it's a lovely day and feels like spring is here.


Very pretty, it looks like spring also.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Kaye I googled alpaca meat and they say it tastes like a combination of beef and lamb and is a very healthy meat.
Sounds good to me, even though they are such a pretty animal with those big eyes. Alpaca yarn is so lovely to wear too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Alpaca yarn is my favorite also! Matthew has excellent taste. 

I'm loving the photos--hope I can make it at least once.

I managed to eat some fish as it was soft, and the Brussels sprouts were also so ate a few of those. It took me twenty minutes, ha! But it should get better day by day. I also have to practice talking, as funny as that sounds, especially s, f, and j sounds. I'll get there. Still happy it's done!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, good to see your post. Hope you and Pat are well.
Fan, I know, really, I do, IF I think about it. But hard to wrap my head around NZ being in Spring season.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi,all! We got home from KAP about 6:30. We only ran into rain a couple of times and it didn't last very long before we drove out of it. I had so much fun seeing old friends and meeting some new ones. Heidi and Gary opened their home to us again and treated us all like family. Bentley getting so big! Bob took a few pictures that I'll try to post later this week, but I think Mary has about 10 times more! 

We are pretty tired, so I think we'll go to bed pretty soon. I've got to get up early and take GD Katie to swim practice at 8 and pick her up at noon. And laundry - lots of laundry!!!
Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, glad you were able to eat a tad more. I love alpaca too.
Paula, glad you made it home safe. Good news you are home; bad news, laundry.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful pictures.


Matthew had to find someone else to tease or mess around with so Ohio Joy was the person this year. She graciously accepted his teasing which he doesn't do too much of it. Joy did go home with Matthew's Kumihimo with beads. Matthew says he didn't like using the beads so that will be the only one he will make with beads. Certainly a precious gift for Joy.

The goslings and Elm were truly blessed this weekend as well. Some people will be receiving some warm gifts to get through the winter.

We had a lot of fun, but didn't leave the hotel much. We ordered pizza for Friday evening.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi,all! We got home from KAP about 6:30. We only ran into rain a couple of times and it didn't last very long before we drove out of it. I had so much fun seeing old friends and meeting some new ones. Heidi and Gary opened their home to us again and treated us all like family. Bentley getting so big! Bob took a few pictures that I'll try to post later this week, but I think Mary has about 10 times more!
> 
> We are pretty tired, so I think we'll go to bed pretty soon. I've got to get up early and take GD Katie to swim practice at 8 and pick her up at noon. And laundry - lots of laundry!!!
> Love and hugs, Paula


Thankful to know you made it home safely. It is a pleasure to see you and Bob.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I find I can't even really drink cocoa anymore, I make sure that if I want cocoa that David is home so that after the first two sips I can pass the rest on to him. Thankfully, he doesn't mind in the least. Never heard of drinking it with honey. I do LOVE ice cold milk though.


Probably not worth you trying it with honey if you can't even drink cocoa but others should try a good sized teaspoon in hot milk. Don't do it often but it is really nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Just finished my first crocheted dishcloth. Will do another one before posting any kind of picture then will move on to doing a circular spa cloth in the video lessons. Not too shabby looking but definitely need more practice. Nice change of motion & pace than knitting. Find that it does make my thumb on my left hand hurt more than knitting but will get used to it. (I am right handed). The pattern used single crochet, double 1/2 crochet, and double crochet along with making a scalloped border. Learned how to do a simple increase and join together; now lets see if I can remember how to do them again! Like the lessons as I can replay them if I am having difficulty AND it also teaches how to read the symbols and charts! Having fun (mostly) learning this.


A useful skill even if you don't do much just to be able to add borders to knitted items. Well done on the progress you have made.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you had a good time. Funny when we were young, staying up til 2 was an almost every weekend thing, now it just about kills us????????
> 
> What us lemon "posset"?


I'm back to the staying up till 2am!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You'll be a pro in no time.
> I find crochet goes faster than knitting, except for doilies of course, they take forever. A lady from work gifted me a big bag if crochet cotton that was her moms, I really should dig it out some day. I think I could knit crochet & cross stitch for the rest if my life without buying anything, do you think my stash us too big?
> I've got a crochet mermaid tail kit in order to do for my niece for Christmas, should arrive this week. If it goes well I may do one for GD as well.


Never too big- well I was trying to not buy more but when I have limited access to my stash what can I do. But I have found a lot of my yarn and while it is in the shed I can access a lot of it. So this morning I was able to go out and find within 30 seconds some yellow yarn to make a cardigan for Elizabeth. She seems to love yellow and I have a pattern I want to do so why not combine them. good to be able to just go straight to my stash and find it. Was helped by the fact that the yellow just happened to be at the top of the large bag! If it had been down the bottom I would likely have given up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I are home safely. The car is unloaded. I am a bit tired for some reason.


Can't imagine why you would be tired...
As others have said seems amazing that KAP is already finished- only just seems to have started.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We got home about 4 PM but Tim needed to ''talk with my grandmother'' and there was so much stuff to unload from the car that it took a bit of time for him to get his turn. He sat patiently in the dining room and watched me empty out, put away, organize foods from fridge and Mary (Pacer) and Matthew's generous lunch foods. Finally, he had his turn as I prepped a light meal for each of us at home. Susan left as quickly as she could--not to used to having sole charge of Tim for three days running!! lolol

Much talking, laughter, and sharing with him made for a very pleasant homecoming for the grandparents, of course.

No pictures form me but we shared much laughter, and getting re-acquainted with dearly-loved friends all made for a weekend of refreshing times for me. Not sure what I will have to deal with at Elm tomorrow but for now I'll not worry about any of it. Tomorrow will take care of itself until I can get there myself. God willing.


Thanks, dear KAP friends, for your time and smiles.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm working the library right now as so much is happening that I had nowhere at home to sit. 
Likely at Vicky's again for a week from tomorrow- floors being sanded etc and won't be able to walk on them for at least 4 days. But that means that using our bedroom as a bedroom is in the foreseeable future! Although as it takes a few weeks for the varnish (or whatever it is going down) to fully dry David may not want furniture etc in there until then. And the ensuite is making good progress. Once I have 2 rooms to use it will feel like progress.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for reminding me to take fish out of the freezer, Kaye! I nearly forgot (and maybe it will be soft enough I can eat some tonight too). I think I'll try this one with some lime and dill (last night was lemon pepper and garlic, and he said he liked it but I didn't taste it). I may steam some brussel sprouts as well until they're soft, though hunger may be making me too ambitious. LOL
> 
> Sonja, I have a whole box full of UFOs (I used to call them WIPs, but they've sat there so long...). I know what you mean about clearing out things. I sometimes make a project and delete the pattern if I'm sure I'll never make it again, but I do save most of them on the external drive, which saves space on the laptop.
> 
> Wishing safe travels to all on their way home from KAP today and excited to see pictures!


Fish should be OK not so sure about sprouts. Saw later that you managed them-just.
I need to decide whether to put chicken in the freezer. I was so organised I bought chicken for tomorrow night and Wednesday but now I need to rethink with the sudden need to move out.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:15pm and in bed. Was up early this morning. 
We didn't end up visiting our friend today. Next weekend likely. Did Gages laundry this afternoon and did some knitting as well. Got the Kinzie Baby Hat done today and started the top to go with it. Just realized I didn't get a picture.

Gages day camp through counseling starts tomorrow so up early again.

Loved the pics Mary. Wished I was there. 
Goodnight all. ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi,all! We got home from KAP about 6:30. We only ran into rain a couple of times and it didn't last very long before we drove out of it. I had so much fun seeing old friends and meeting some new ones. Heidi and Gary opened their home to us again and treated us all like family. Bentley getting so big! Bob took a few pictures that I'll try to post later this week, but I think Mary has about 10 times more!
> 
> We are pretty tired, so I think we'll go to bed pretty soon. I've got to get up early and take GD Katie to swim practice at 8 and pick her up at noon. And laundry - lots of laundry!!!
> Love and hugs, Paula


It was great seeing you too. I'm so glad to hear that you didn't run into any storms that the weathermen were talking about all morning. Hope you get a good night's rest before you get back to your very busy lives. Swim like a fish,, Katie!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I took many pictures so I will share pictures throughout the week. We didn't take a group shot for some reason this year but I have many pictures with the wonderful people who made the journey this year for KAP.


Lovely looking yarn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you Kate and Margaret for taking over for Sam while he was busy with us at KAP this weekend. Oh! What fun we had! I am home safe and sound. Easy drive home, easier than going out. Wind and rain going out, slight breeze and no rain coming home. I have heard from several that they made it home safely also. Hopefully, as you are already up to page 23, someone has been posting about KAP. I took only a few photos this year. GrandmaPaula's DH did a great job of doing that, as usual, and I know there were others taking photos as well. I am looking forward to seeing them. We forgot to get a group photo.  We had a great time, and missed those who could not be with us this year. I will look forward to seeing all of you next year!

As soon as I got home this afternoon, we got in the car and left again. A friend from our RV club passed away on Thursday. I saw the post at midnight last night, and sent DH a text this morning. Visitation was this evening, with the funeral tomorrow. We stood in line for an hour and a half. What a wonderful tribute to a wonderful person! He was a kind, loving, always willing to help, friend, to all he met. He is now pain and cancer free, home with the Lord. 

Hopefully, I can catch up on last week, and this week, tomorrow! Time for bed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> A useful skill even if you don't do much just to be able to add borders to knitted items. Well done on the progress you have made.


I think you'll see that you can find lots of uses for crochet - it does break the knitting repetition motions for ease of hand fatigue. Good for you in sticking with it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! On Chopped (Food Network) they have to work with Alpaca hotdogs. I really don't know how to feel about that. lol
> They said that Alpaca is very lean.


I've just heard of using Alpaca for meat a week or so ago. My first reactionw as what! But then I thought why not. And I see that it is meant to be healthy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, good to see your post. Hope you and Pat are well.
> Fan, I know, really, I do, IF I think about it. But hard to wrap my head around NZ being in Spring season.


We have had a very mild winter up until past week when the snow finally arrived south of Auckland, yes it's winter downunder, seems odd when you all are sweltering in the heat up in the northern hemisphere. Our season is all confused, the flowers coming much earlier than normal.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Kate and Margaret for taking over for Sam while he was busy with us at KAP this weekend. Oh! What fun we had! I am home safe and sound. Easy drive home, easier than going out. Wind and rain going out, slight breeze and no rain coming home. I have heard from several that they made it home safely also. Hopefully, as you are already up to page 23, someone has been posting about KAP. I took only a few photos this year. GrandmaPaula's DH did a great job of doing that, as usual, and I know there were others taking photos as well. I am looking forward to seeing them. We forgot to get a group photo.  We had a great time, and missed those who could not be with us this year. I will look forward to seeing all of you next year!
> 
> As soon as I got home this afternoon, we got in the car and left again. A friend from our RV club passed away on Thursday. I saw the post at midnight last night, and sent DH a text this morning. Visitation was this evening, with the funeral tomorrow. We stood in line for an hour and a half. What a wonderful tribute to a wonderful person! He was a kind, loving, always willing to help, friend, to all he met. He is now pain and cancer free, home with the Lord.
> 
> Hopefully, I can catch up on last week, and this week, tomorrow! Time for bed.


So happy that the drive home was better for you, but so sorry that you had that sadness waiting for you at home. A truly great tribute to a good friend and as you say, better for him. RIP


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, good to see your post. Hope you and Pat are well.
> Fan, I know, really, I do, IF I think about it. But hard to wrap my head around NZ being in Spring season.


Spring is only a couple of weeks away down here. we have a lovely day today- spring like though heading back to winter weather again later this week. The trouble with spring is means summer is coming. However the hot spells aren't as long as some of you get- so I need to comfort myself with that when I start to winge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We got home about 4 PM but Tim needed to ''talk with my grandmother'' and there was so much stuff to unload from the car that it took a bit of time for him to get his turn. He sat patiently in the dining room and watched me empty out, put away, organize foods from fridge and Mary (Pacer) and Matthew's generous lunch foods. Finally, he had his turn as I prepped a light meal for each of us at home. Susan left as quickly as she could--not to used to having sole charge of Tim for three days running!! lolol
> 
> Much talking, laughter, and sharing with him made for a very pleasant homecoming for the grandparents, of course.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you had a refreshing time- you needed a break from Elm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I took many pictures so I will share pictures throughout the week. We didn't take a group shot for some reason this year but I have many pictures with the wonderful people who made the journey this year for KAP.


Thanks for this first installment, Mary!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good to hear about you all making it safely home. Sounds like a wonderful weekend- more relaxing I would think with staying the hotel most of the time than running around all over the place. And being to leave everything out would be a big help as well.

And I've caught up. So off to do a couple of little things and then I will come back here and catch up on the last couple of days digests. Hopefully I can get near a power point as my battery is getting very low.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, wonderful pictures. Looks like you all had a great time. Wow! What great looking yarn, how could you choose.

I'm glad everyone had safe travel.

Tami, my condolences on the loss of your friend


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tami, sorry to hear of your friend's passing. Glad you enjoyed the weekend, however. Will you be organizing next year's KAP, too?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, sorry about the loss of your friend.
Ok my kiwi and Land of Oz friends, NOW I think I have it our seasons are exactly opposit. Your winter-our summer. Your Spring-our fall, your summer-our winter, your Fall-our Spring.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, sorry about the loss of your friend.
> Ok my kiwi and Land of Oz friends, NOW I think I have it our seasons are exactly opposit. Your winter-our summer. Your Spring-our fall, your summer-our winter, your Fall-our Spring.


Yes that's it exactly!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, Mary. Looks like a good time was had by all. 

Tami, sending sympathy. Hard to come home to such sad news. Sounds like he was a wonderful friend. 

I'm home from the lake. It was a terrific weekend; weather was perfect. That place is so beautiful and relaxing for me. I did lots of knitting and relaxing and playing with DGS. (My he plays a very interesting version of checkers!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, sorry about the loss of your friend.
> Ok my kiwi and Land of Oz friends, NOW I think I have it our seasons are exactly opposit. Your winter-our summer. Your Spring-our fall, your summer-our winter, your Fall-our Spring.


Correct. Though what date does autumn start?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Kate and Margaret for taking over for Sam while he was busy with us at KAP this weekend. Oh! What fun we had! I am home safe and sound. Easy drive home, easier than going out. Wind and rain going out, slight breeze and no rain coming home. I have heard from several that they made it home safely also. Hopefully, as you are already up to page 23, someone has been posting about KAP. I took only a few photos this year. GrandmaPaula's DH did a great job of doing that, as usual, and I know there were others taking photos as well. I am looking forward to seeing them. We forgot to get a group photo.  We had a great time, and missed those who could not be with us this year. I will look forward to seeing all of you next year!
> 
> As soon as I got home this afternoon, we got in the car and left again. A friend from our RV club passed away on Thursday. I saw the post at midnight last night, and sent DH a text this morning. Visitation was this evening, with the funeral tomorrow. We stood in line for an hour and a half. What a wonderful tribute to a wonderful person! He was a kind, loving, always willing to help, friend, to all he met. He is now pain and cancer free, home with the Lord.
> 
> Hopefully, I can catch up on last week, and this week, tomorrow! Time for bed.


Sorry about your friend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I really like most things that are lemon flavoured too.
> 
> Mary glad you're home safely.
> 
> ...


 Had to try it at least once Bonnie but I don't think it will be something I will be doing on a regular basis

Glad you finally got rid of the old truck box but it did sound like a lot of hard work I hope your back is not hurting again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> More pictures from Friday.....


Great pictures Mary . It's good to see everyone again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> My mom used to make a summer drink with fresh orange and lemon juice with some water and a little sugar and ice. She would serve it on summer nites with crinkly ginger cookies.


Thank you that's sounds very refreshing . I will give it a try . Husband likes oranges and I like lemon so maybe we will both like this one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my! If you LYS has less yarn than the Alpaca farm brings you are definitely deprived, maybe they'll expand their yarns one day?
> 
> Mary, did you all go to the yarn shop in Defiance this trip, she certainly has a lot of wonderful yarns also.


No chance of that since it is a very tiny shop. So is very limited to what it sells .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Never too big- well I was trying to not buy more but when I have limited access to my stash what can I do. But I have found a lot of my yarn and while it is in the shed I can access a lot of it. So this morning I was able to go out and find within 30 seconds some yellow yarn to make a cardigan for Elizabeth. She seems to love yellow and I have a pattern I want to do so why not combine them. good to be able to just go straight to my stash and find it. Was helped by the fact that the yellow just happened to be at the top of the large bag! If it had been down the bottom I would likely have given up.


Glad you were able to find the colour you wanted easily Margaret . Yellow a nice spring colour


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> That's very cute and Teddy looks very happy with it! :sm09:


Oh yes, very comfy cosy. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Just finished my first crocheted dishcloth. Will do another one before posting any kind of picture then will move on to doing a circular spa cloth in the video lessons. Not too shabby looking but definitely need more practice. Nice change of motion & pace than knitting. Find that it does make my thumb on my left hand hurt more than knitting but will get used to it. (I am right handed). The pattern used single crochet, double 1/2 crochet, and double crochet along with making a scalloped border. Learned how to do a simple increase and join together; now lets see if I can remember how to do them again! Like the lessons as I can replay them if I am having difficulty AND it also teaches how to read the symbols and charts! Having fun (mostly) learning this.


Well done! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> More pictures from Friday.....


Fantastic photos, thanks for sharing. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Spring daffodils under the lemon tree, it's a lovely day and feels like spring is here.


We have daffodils out now here also... I thought it was a little early, but what would I know! Love them, love yellow flowers in general. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! On Chopped (Food Network) they have to work with Alpaca hotdogs. I really don't know how to feel about that. lol
> They said that Alpaca is very lean.


 :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We got home about 4 PM but Tim needed to ''talk with my grandmother'' and there was so much stuff to unload from the car that it took a bit of time for him to get his turn. He sat patiently in the dining room and watched me empty out, put away, organize foods from fridge and Mary (Pacer) and Matthew's generous lunch foods. Finally, he had his turn as I prepped a light meal for each of us at home. Susan left as quickly as she could--not to used to having sole charge of Tim for three days running!! lolol
> 
> Much talking, laughter, and sharing with him made for a very pleasant homecoming for the grandparents, of course.
> 
> ...


 :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I took many pictures so I will share pictures throughout the week. We didn't take a group shot for some reason this year but I have many pictures with the wonderful people who made the journey this year for KAP.


What a magnificent array of colourful yarns! I would find it very difficult to keep my wallet in my pocket! And you can even eat whilst shopping, fantastic!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Spring daffodils under the lemon tree, it's a lovely day and feels like spring is here.


Had to think twice when I saw your picture. Couldn't work out why daffodils were out in August - then realised you're on your way to spring! Oh dear that reminds me we're on our way to autumn.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Had to think twice when I saw your picture. Couldn't work out why daffodils were out in August - then realised you're on your way to spring! Oh dear that reminds me we're on our way to autumn.


That's what I thought too , so even though it was a lovely picture I quickly moved on I'm not ready for the end of summer yet
Think we are off to wander along the coastline today haven't had many days out this summer so best enjoy one while we can


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Glad you're safely home Tami. Sounds like everyone had a great time at KAP as usual. Sorry to hear the sad news waiting for you when you got home. RIP.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm working the library right now as so much is happening that I had nowhere at home to sit.
> Likely at Vicky's again for a week from tomorrow- floors being sanded etc and won't be able to walk on them for at least 4 days. But that means that using our bedroom as a bedroom is in the foreseeable future! Although as it takes a few weeks for the varnish (or whatever it is going down) to fully dry David may not want furniture etc in there until then. And the ensuite is making good progress. Once I have 2 rooms to use it will feel like progress.


Sounds like it will be all worth the wait. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, sorry to hear of your friend's passing. Glad you enjoyed the weekend, however. Will you be organizing next year's KAP, too?


Condolences to Tami from me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, sorry about the loss of your friend.
> Ok my kiwi and Land of Oz friends, NOW I think I have it our seasons are exactly opposit. Your winter-our summer. Your Spring-our fall, your summer-our winter, your Fall-our Spring.


Thats it exactly! :sm24: Except we change seasons on the first of the month (1st Sept is our 1st day of Spring) where as I think you change seasons about 3 weeks later?? I could be wrong though...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thats it exactly! :sm24: Except we change seasons on the first of the month (1st Sept is our 1st day of Spring) where as I think you change seasons about 3 weeks later?? I could be wrong though...


So did I. I was sure the UK did and yet today an English lady said the 1st. So now I'm confused.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> So did I. I was sure the UK did and yet today an English lady said the 1st. So now I'm confused.


They officially change round the solstices and equinox so 
Spring March 20 something 
Summer June 20 something 
Autumn September 20 something and winter December 20 something 
But if you ask anyone when the seasons change they will say the beginning of September , December , March and June 
I think it's just easier


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They officially change round the solstices and equinox so
> Spring March 20 something
> Summer June 20 something
> Autumn September 20 something and winter December 20 something
> ...


So officially I was right and Jane wrong. Thought I had that right. we use the first officially here. 
And late December is late to start winter. It has well started by Christmas time.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. I had a great time at the KAP lots of fun, laughter and knitting! I still have yet to catch up on here so I better get reading. Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen I sure missed seeing you there. Lots of chatter was flying!


Gweniepooh said:


> Great job getting us started Kate & Margaret! Seems the weeks keep going by faster and faster. Sonja & Joy I can identify with the tiredness; know it is the RA for me as some days I just have no energy. Today was one of those days; hip also hurting. Finally lay down around 3:30/4 and slept until 6:30 pm.. During that time I we had quite a thunderstorm and when I got up hip no longer hurt and feel so rested so all is good.
> 
> Welcome Hilary4; don't recognize your name but then my memory is shot lately. If this is your first time posting on the KTP a huge welcome to you. Alibee good seeing you posting today also.
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene beautiful mittens I love the stitch pattern! I'm sorry you weren't able to get to the KAP this year I missed seeing you and Poledra too!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Thats it exactly! :sm24: Except we change seasons on the first of the month (1st Sept is our 1st day of Spring) where as I think you change seasons about 3 weeks later?? I could be wrong though...


You are correct. We are entering Matthew's favorite seasons. He loves the colder weather.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks for the pics, Mary. Looks like a good time was had by all.
> 
> Tami, sending sympathy. Hard to come home to such sad news. Sounds like he was a wonderful friend.
> 
> I'm home from the lake. It was a terrific weekend; weather was perfect. That place is so beautiful and relaxing for me. I did lots of knitting and relaxing and playing with DGS. (My he plays a very interesting version of checkers!)


Is it called "My Rules" --- that's how our DGS played until he was five and learned the real rules. Your lake house does sound perfect for a relaxing get-a-way.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone. I had a great time at the KAP lots of fun, laughter and knitting! I still have yet to catch up on here so I better get reading. Hope everyone had a good weekend.


So glad you made it home safely. It was a pleasure to see you once again.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:10am and I am up and getting stuff ready for this morning. 

Tami I am so sorry to hear of your friends passing.

Caught up here so I am going to go.???? 
Check in later on. ☺


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone. I had a great time at the KAP lots of fun, laughter and knitting! I still have yet to catch up on here so I better get reading. Hope everyone had a good weekend.


Good to see you and glad you got home safely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me Tami


sugarsugar said:


> Condolences to Tami from me too....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you nittergma! Just wasn't in the cards this year.


nittergma said:


> Gwen I sure missed seeing you there. Lots of chatter was flying!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kate, thanks for starting us off this week. I haven't been on all weekend with one thing and another. Even with so many attending KAP, I see that you're already up to page 27. I hope the weekend was great and that everyone had a good time. I'm hoping to see pictures soon. I went to the theatre yesterday and saw the most hilarious play, called "The Perfect Wedding". The cast got a standing ovation. It's still very hot here and it will continue for a while. I'll be off to my exercise class soon so I'll keep reading until I have to leave.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I so agree with David. There are some casting competitions. Joan Wulff was the first woman to win the long distance casting competition if I remember correctly, and opened the door for more women to chose flyfishing as a favorite sport.
> Those are beautiful mittens and great pictures of the fantastic storm.
> I am in knitting withdrawal, as got a trigger left thumb from my non-stop knitting trying to get the leper bandage done. Now am on steroids and mandatory resting my hand. That is surely boring. How do those of you, who knit practically non-stop, protect your thumbs? I have been in an RA flare all week, and am sure this is part of the problem. It is peach time here, and I was able to get a half bushel of peaches ready for the freeze dryer.


I agree, those are very nice mittens. I'm with you in knitting withdrawal. Since I have to frog my sweater, I've been putting it off. At this rate, it won't be finished before winter. I'm also having trouble with my right baby finger. It is so sore. Don't know if it's from knitting or spending so much time on the computer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He was doing a lot better yesterday than at the beginning of the week . He looked awful and coughing a lot but yesterday he looked and seemed a lot better . He is on a whole lot of medication which seems to be helping him


So glad that he is feeling a bit better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what the hat looks like so far Sam , it was easier to downsize the pattern from an adult to baby than I thought
> and I love intarsia . I'm thinking of knitting a cardigan to match the hat and mittens , hopefully that will be an easy knit to


A very nice pattern. Would be so nice in a cardigan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Digestive biscuits were originally sold as an aid to digestion, they aren't but the name has stayed here in England. In the US they have to have a different name.


Whenever I get digestives, it's usually McVitties ( made in England).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Well the newly engaged couple were finally in the same place to take photos, so if you don't tell her, I will share a sweet photo of my DD and her beloved!!


A lovely couple.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Not implants (way too expensive for me), but I got a temporary denture (lower), which fills in the teeth that have been missing. I go back in three weeks for adjustment, and then periodically until the healing is complete, when I get the permanent ones.
> 
> A bit more painful today, as I expected... But this will pass with time, and it will mean better health once I heal. So worth it for me in the long run if not any fun at the moment!


So sorry that you're having some pain. It will get better as each day goes by.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They officially change round the solstices and equinox so
> Spring March 20 something
> Summer June 20 something
> Autumn September 20 something and winter December 20 something
> ...


Here also, those are the dates the weather folks use...but winter temp-wise often starts in November, and from time to time we have snow in October, though on the other side of that, we can have hot days in September! I figure I'll decide what season it is by what I need to wear. :sm23: The mornings are beginning to feel autumnish now, though daytimes are still quite warm. I love autumn too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:30 pm here just after lunch.
> You know it's the Highland games and Scottish Festival weekend. Always rains. Right now it is overcast and dark as dusk out there. Guess it us better then the heat though.
> 
> It is really coming down out there. The lawn outside my window has a river running through it. We have needed it desperately so no complaints here.
> ...


That's quite a downpour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came in, weeded my big flower bed, what a mess, that 2" rain in a short time sure battered things. I've dead headed the petunias, hopefully they will come back to life & provide some fall color. Except for the lilies the perennials are almost done blooming.
> I still have the 2 small beds by the house to trim up, then things should look better. Seems like I've either had the GKs, garden produce to deal with or it's been too wet so they are neglected.
> Back is still bugging me, sciatica too, even my exercises aren't fixing it this timeâ¹ï¸ But as Gwen says, I've pulled up my big girl panties & got on with itð
> We are supposed to have a beautiful weekend, no plans to do anything particular. DH is busy spraying, not sure how long that will take. He's been complaining about having too much to do.
> BTW, I found a new project for next winter, just have to go in search if a bunch of old jeans


That is quite a winter project. Glad your garden survived all the rain. I'm sure the petunias will come back to life. I trimmed mine back because they were getting leggy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress so far on the sack.


It's coming along quite nicely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH came in from cutting some grass and said the landlord of the trailer park has already moved the deck & steps! Woohoo! Surprise, surprise, surprise. I am feeling very positive about this issue now.


That is good news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Whenever I get digestives, it's usually McVitties ( made in England).


No one else makes them same -well not that I've found yet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Whenever I get digestives, it's usually McVitties ( made in England).


I'll have to double check the photo, but I think Mary found some of those for our "international" cookie experience.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What's different about the ergonomic hooks?


I suppose any hooks that have something to fatten up the small round metal handle. I have some that have a softish (but not foam) covering and I have some with the wooden handles. I prefer the wooden ones I guess...although I am going to try a couple of ideas out on PinTerest such as wrap the metal handle with tape until it builds up enough to hold a pencil gripper on top of it or to make poly-clay handles. They both look like they'd be fun to try. I do have an attachment that is a plastic egg shaped tool where the hook handle gets put in there, but it's never secure enough for.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are on our way home and spotted a Big Boy restaurant so Matthew chose that for lunch. We are less than an hour from home.


I had a nice pleasant surprise - DH had pork chops and fried potatoes ready for our evening meal---we ate early as I skipped lunch and then I took a nap. It was a good trip home despite the construction and heavy traffic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you have arrived safely home . Did Mathew have a good time at KAP ?


I sure think so - he seemed to be the most relaxed we've ever seen him and he's added another "must have" for my list of his art projects; his yarn bowls are just beautiful! There were three or four lucky people who went home with one---I'm putting an order in for one that's for sure. Wait until you see the photos.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what the hat looks like so far Sam , it was easier to downsize the pattern from an adult to baby than I thought
> and I love intarsia . I'm thinking of knitting a cardigan to match the hat and mittens , hopefully that will be an easy knit to


What a cute pattern Swedenme I still have yo try mittemd


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, sorry about the loss of your friend.
> Ok my kiwi and Land of Oz friends, NOW I think I have it our seasons are exactly opposit. Your winter-our summer. Your Spring-our fall, your summer-our winter, your Fall-our Spring.


Bit surprised you had not realised, Joy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Kaye I googled alpaca meat and they say it tastes like a combination of beef and lamb and is a very healthy meat.
> Sounds good to me, even though they are such a pretty animal with those big eyes. Alpaca yarn is so lovely to wear too.


Well, Lambs are cute and fuzzy too and their meat is tasty, and Cows have big water eyes that are usually sweet unless you're trying to ride one, and they taste great, so I'd give Alpaca a try. And of course the yarn is heavenly. 
One of these days when we go to Sprouts I'm going to try some of the Kangaroo or Ostrich meat that they have.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Alpaca yarn is my favorite also! Matthew has excellent taste.
> 
> I'm loving the photos--hope I can make it at least once.
> 
> I managed to eat some fish as it was soft, and the Brussels sprouts were also so ate a few of those. It took me twenty minutes, ha! But it should get better day by day. I also have to practice talking, as funny as that sounds, especially s, f, and j sounds. I'll get there. Still happy it's done!


Well, they do say the slower you eat the better it is for your digestion. lol But really, I imagine it tasted really good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi,all! We got home from KAP about 6:30. We only ran into rain a couple of times and it didn't last very long before we drove out of it. I had so much fun seeing old friends and meeting some new ones. Heidi and Gary opened their home to us again and treated us all like family. Bentley getting so big! Bob took a few pictures that I'll try to post later this week, but I think Mary has about 10 times more!
> 
> We are pretty tired, so I think we'll go to bed pretty soon. I've got to get up early and take GD Katie to swim practice at 8 and pick her up at noon. And laundry - lots of laundry!!!
> Love and hugs, Paula


It seems that there is always laundry doesn't it? Even right after I've done it all, I manage to have something else to put into the dirty clothes basket. 
So glad that you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew had to find someone else to tease or mess around with so Ohio Joy was the person this year. She graciously accepted his teasing which he doesn't do too much of it. Joy did go home with Matthew's Kumihimo with beads. Matthew says he didn't like using the beads so that will be the only one he will make with beads. Certainly a precious gift for Joy.
> 
> The goslings and Elm were truly blessed this weekend as well. Some people will be receiving some warm gifts to get through the winter.
> 
> We had a lot of fun, but didn't leave the hotel much. We ordered pizza for Friday evening.


Everytime Marla sees something about Kumihimo she brings up Matthew and wonders how far he's progressed with his, she really enjoyed spending time with him last year. She had wondered if he'd like putting beads on it, now I can tell her "no". lolol 
We have a really sweet Japanese lady in our knit group and she was having great fun laughing at my missadventures in Kumihimo when Marla was telling her about it. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Never too big- well I was trying to not buy more but when I have limited access to my stash what can I do. But I have found a lot of my yarn and while it is in the shed I can access a lot of it. So this morning I was able to go out and find within 30 seconds some yellow yarn to make a cardigan for Elizabeth. She seems to love yellow and I have a pattern I want to do so why not combine them. good to be able to just go straight to my stash and find it. Was helped by the fact that the yellow just happened to be at the top of the large bag! If it had been down the bottom I would likely have given up.


LOL! It does always help when it's on top or visible, the yarn I'm using just happened to be easily visible so it was an aha moment. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm working the library right now as so much is happening that I had nowhere at home to sit.
> Likely at Vicky's again for a week from tomorrow- floors being sanded etc and won't be able to walk on them for at least 4 days. But that means that using our bedroom as a bedroom is in the foreseeable future! Although as it takes a few weeks for the varnish (or whatever it is going down) to fully dry David may not want furniture etc in there until then. And the ensuite is making good progress. Once I have 2 rooms to use it will feel like progress.


Whoohoo!! It's coming along, soon it will be done and you'll be able to settle in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:15pm and in bed. Was up early this morning.
> We didn't end up visiting our friend today. Next weekend likely. Did Gages laundry this afternoon and did some knitting as well. Got the Kinzie Baby Hat done today and started the top to go with it. Just realized I didn't get a picture.
> 
> Gages day camp through counseling starts tomorrow so up early again.
> ...


I hope he has a wonderful time at his camp this week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Kate and Margaret for taking over for Sam while he was busy with us at KAP this weekend. Oh! What fun we had! I am home safe and sound. Easy drive home, easier than going out. Wind and rain going out, slight breeze and no rain coming home. I have heard from several that they made it home safely also. Hopefully, as you are already up to page 23, someone has been posting about KAP. I took only a few photos this year. GrandmaPaula's DH did a great job of doing that, as usual, and I know there were others taking photos as well. I am looking forward to seeing them. We forgot to get a group photo.  We had a great time, and missed those who could not be with us this year. I will look forward to seeing all of you next year!
> 
> As soon as I got home this afternoon, we got in the car and left again. A friend from our RV club passed away on Thursday. I saw the post at midnight last night, and sent DH a text this morning. Visitation was this evening, with the funeral tomorrow. We stood in line for an hour and a half. What a wonderful tribute to a wonderful person! He was a kind, loving, always willing to help, friend, to all he met. He is now pain and cancer free, home with the Lord.
> 
> Hopefully, I can catch up on last week, and this week, tomorrow! Time for bed.


Tami, sounds like you did another fantastic job this year, can't wait for next year. 
So very sorry about the passing of your friend but I'm very glad that he's not in pain or suffering. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No chance of that since it is a very tiny shop. So is very limited to what it sells .


Well that's unfortunate, maybe one day one of us will win the Lottery and we can all come to Ohio to KAP and do a shop hop. :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a lovely couple April . Your daughter is beautiful she must take after her mum ????


I agree!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> So officially I was right and Jane wrong. Thought I had that right. we use the first officially here.
> And late December is late to start winter. It has well started by Christmas time.


Yes, officially winter starts Dec.21, the shortest day of the year but we get winter anytime after Nov. 1st although I can twice remember gettng snow Oct.15 &16 & it staying for the winter???? With everything coming early I hope that doesn't happen this year.

Spring officially comes March 21st but we never have spring that early.

We sometimes have really hot weather in May although the first day of summer is June 21-longest day, but this year it was much hotter n early May than in June.

Fall is sometimes beautiful h ere but sometimes it can see 30C one day & 5 the next too????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I thought too , so even though it was a lovely picture I quickly moved on I'm not ready for the end of summer yet
> Think we are off to wander along the coastline today haven't had many days out this summer so best enjoy one while we can


Have a nice time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone. I had a great time at the KAP lots of fun, laughter and knitting! I still have yet to catch up on here so I better get reading. Hope everyone had a good weekend.


So good to hear from you, glad you had a great time, hopefully all will go well and we'll see you next year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've heard that before, I need to remind Marla of that, she just has to be really careful with alcohol since her gastric bypass, but that shouldn't be enough to create any problems.


Have Marla get some tart cherry juice concentrate. Expensive, but you only use an ounce a day. Mix it with water or lemonade, and drink it. It sure helps me. I was told it usually takes a couple of months to get it built up in your system enough to work, but I felt a difference in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's coming along quite nicely.


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have Marla get some tart cherry juice concentrate. Expensive, but you only use an ounce a day. Mix it with water or lemonade, and drink it. It sure helps me. I was told it usually takes a couple of months to get it built up in your system enough to work, but I felt a difference in a couple of weeks.


I've heard of using that for gout but didn't know it would help arthritis. There are gallons of chokecherries hanging over at DS s place, maybe I should go pick them & make juice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have Marla get some tart cherry juice concentrate. Expensive, but you only use an ounce a day. Mix it with water or lemonade, and drink it. It sure helps me. I was told it usually takes a couple of months to get it built up in your system enough to work, but I felt a difference in a couple of weeks.


Okay, I'll do that, I've gotten it once for David for something, I don't remember what, but he tried drinking it without adding anything to it the first time, that was funny. :sm23: 
For anyone who doesn't know, the concentrate tastes awful by itself. lol Did the same thing with the cranberry concentrate from the same company, do we see a pattern here. lol David really needs to read before drinking.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nittergma, glad you enjoyed KAP.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, I'm glad you were able to eat something yesterday, hopefully better each day.

Sounds like everyone had a really good weekend.

DH was out hunting beaver & pulling out a dam last night( the beaver war never ends????) they would have our land flooded if he didn't keep after them. We farm 200 acres that used to be under water when my FIL was alive, he wouldn't hear of tearing out a dam as we might need that water- a leftover from the great dust bowl years I'm sure. Anyway he managed to drop his iPhone into the river & couldn't find it so this morning he's on the phone trying to find what a new one will cost. He's getting very grouchy, Bell had him on hold for 45 minutes before he finally hung up. Some customer service!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I'm glad you were able to eat something yesterday, hopefully better each day.
> 
> Sounds like everyone had a really good weekend.
> 
> DH was out hunting beaver & pulling out a dam last night( the beaver war never ends????) they would have our land flooded if he didn't keep after them. We farm 200 acres that used to be under water when my FIL was alive, he wouldn't hear of tearing out a dam as we might need that water- a leftover from the great dust bowl years I'm sure. Anyway he managed to drop his iPhone into the river & couldn't find it so this morning he's on the phone trying to find what a new one will cost. He's getting very grouchy, Bell had him on hold for 45 minutes before he finally hung up. Some customer service!


Oh my, sounds like he could do with one of those waterproof IPhone cases. Beavers are great as long as they aren't putting your home and land at risk, definitely wouldn't do you all a bit of good to be flooded out. 
Sounds like someone put him on hold and went to lunch, very bad customer service whatever the reason for the wait.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I actually did know that. One of my friends from 1-12th grade lives near Queensland. But when I'm in flare my brain doesn't work well. If it's FM it's called fibrofog. Don't know what it's called with colitis (cuckoo brain?). Which is why I haven't made progress on intarsia socks that is new pattern. But yesterday I managed 5 rows....up to 6th row which is cable row. So, I stopped while I was ahead.
Sorienna, hope you are feeling tons better today.
Mary, looking forward to seeing Matthew's bowls.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are my first two crocheted projects. The square dishcloth I've done twice now (this was the 2nd) and then what they call a spa cloth. Moving on to another project in the class now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks,Gwen.. I've got them all trimmed up again, looks much better, hopefully that will keep them good enough until I have to clean them up at the end of the season. I just didn't want any weeds going to seed.
> I will have to take some pictures of the flowers along the end of the garden, they are looking really good, that rain sure
> helped them
> Sciatica seems to bother most when I try to sleep, I thought the massage would fix me up as it has in the past but this tme it seems to have made it worse???? Not sure why, maybe I just need t give it some time & quit whining????


So sorry that you're having so much pain with your sciatica. I've had it and I know how uncomfortable it is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

This mouse is just giving me so much trouble. It's so frustrating to try to scroll down and nothing happens. I could spit. Anyone have any suggestions as to what might be causing this?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Very cool quilt idea, Bonnie.
> 
> He wanted fish and fries for supper...smelled good (the potatoes) but none for me yet. So I just fixed enough for him and washed the dishes before I sat down again. I've had cheese soup and yogurt today, probably more soup in a bit. Wondering if I can mush some crackers in tomato soup...the yogurt should help me stay in balance while taking the antibiotics.
> 
> ...


Will you post pictures of your quilt?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are my first two crocheted projects. The square dishcloth I've done twice now (this was the 2nd) and then what they call a spa cloth. Moving on to another project in the class now.


Pretty darn nice work for a beginner, Gwen.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Going on 1pm here and camp was a roaring success today. He didn't want to leave. Glad he enjoyed himself. Greg and I got a bunch of boxes moved over to my place. 

Might knit some more on the Kinzie Baby Top.
Will see what the rest of the day brings. 
Check in later.????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> This mouse is just giving me so much trouble. It's so frustrating to try to scroll down and nothing happens. I could spit. Anyone have any suggestions as to what might be causing this?


Maybe dust in the wheel. Turn it over and check the wheel.
Could also be static, so rub the wheel with a cloth you would use for dusting, like a swifter cloth or a dryer sheet.

Had this happen years ago, can't remember if it worked or not. I bought a mouse from Dollarama and that works really well.
Good luck.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are my first two crocheted projects. The square dishcloth I've done twice now (this was the 2nd) and then what they call a spa cloth. Moving on to another project in the class now.


They are lovely Gwen . I really like the second one it's very pretty. Well done you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't started supper yet, DH is still spraying & said he would eat whenever, ????I just love that???? I always tell hm to call 1/2 hr before he will show up but he rarely remembers to do that
> 
> Sorleena, I just found this in my email,math ought it might interest you & maybe Marilyn.
> 
> ...


I had a look a both of these. Great sites. I know that KAP did kumihimo at the last one and I didn't really know what it was all about. I downloaded the instructions. It's very interesting. If I can find the disks at the local craft store, I might give it a try.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45pm here and I am caught up. It continued to storm off and on until 7:30 or so. Then there was a tornado watch on for our area.
> 
> Started the little Kinzie Romper by Marianna Mel on Ravelry this afternoon. Finished and sawn up a bit ago. Will look through my buttons tomorrow and sew them on.
> Not the greatest light in the picture. Will maybe take another tomorrow.


So cute, Mel.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, Don't know if link will work but Tami posted this on Facebook http://theheartysoul.com/8-easy-yoga-poses-to-relieve-sciatica-pain-in-16-minutes-or-less/?t=snhhl


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, ahha, we have another crochet ninja. Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yay, good for you Gwen. If I can learn to crochet trust me anyone can. I have finished (finally) the little sleeping bag I made for Serena for her dolls/teddy, will post a photo in a minute. Dont laugh though as it is VERY basic. LOL
> I have just started a mile a minute baby blanket .... the same one that our talented Sonja did. Had bit of trouble with the very start but with the help of u tube and a bit of encouragement from Sonja I finally got it looking right. When I have fully completed a strip I will post a photo. Dont hold your breath waiting though coz I dont spend a lot of time sitting and doing... which is what I should do, then I might improve quicker. LOL


The sleeping bag is so cute. I'm sure Serena will love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I gave up on the mittens as the yarn I used in the hat didn't turn out so good in mittens but I'm still going to make a cardigan to match the hat


The finished hat looks really nice.
Too bad the mittens didn't work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Daralene beautiful mittens I love the stitch pattern! I'm sorry you weren't able to get to the KAP this year I missed seeing you and Poledra too!


Thank you so much. I missed all of you too. It's been way too long.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have we heard anything from Betty lately?
> 
> Mum is still doing well, very settled and looking well too. Went to hospital to visit my best friends mum today, she didnt seem too bad really for someone who is running on 10% kidney function. :sm06: She is unlikely to be able to be on dialysis as the doctors say she has too many other issues that it wouldnt be a benefit to her. My friend will get to talk to renal specialist tomorrow. They have her on a fair amount of fluid medication as she is very puffy. But still sitting up and chatting a bit inbetween nodding off.


Good news that your Mum is doing well. Hope the doctors can help your friend's mum.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Feeling a bit bleary eyed today (was going to put this morning then realised it's after 1pm already!) as we had DH's side here last night for DH's DB & wife's Ruby Wedding celebration meal (just the 8 adults, not the hoards of weans!) The anniversary was actually in June, then I had to cancel when I had "the bug", so this was therescheduled date. I made the main course - choice of chicken in a creamy, herby tomato sauce (straight out of a jar!) or salmon with a sweet chilli glaze, potatoes & veg - and my other SIL did the starters (mushroom soup or pate) and the desserts (chocolate cheesecake or lemon posset) which made it very easy - well for me, SIL made everything bar the pate from scratch. It was a good night, but it was 2am before we got to bed, hence the bleary eyes! DH & I have just finished the mushroom soup for lunch and tonight will be an easy tea of more leftovers.


Sounds like everyone had a great time. No wonder you're feeling bleary-eyed. Hope you've recovered by now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Went wandering down the coastline today . Was very busy lots of people about . Well lots for the area I live in ð
Here are some pictures . All I can say people must have been very small a few hundred look at these door frames


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I guess everyone is home by now. Hope you all had a wonderful weekend and a safe trip home. Can hardly wait to see the pictures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Just finished my first crocheted dishcloth. Will do another one before posting any kind of picture then will move on to doing a circular spa cloth in the video lessons. Not too shabby looking but definitely need more practice. Nice change of motion & pace than knitting. Find that it does make my thumb on my left hand hurt more than knitting but will get used to it. (I am right handed). The pattern used single crochet, double 1/2 crochet, and double crochet along with making a scalloped border. Learned how to do a simple increase and join together; now lets see if I can remember how to do them again! Like the lessons as I can replay them if I am having difficulty AND it also teaches how to read the symbols and charts! Having fun (mostly) learning this.


Once you get the hang of crochet, everything is a snap. I'm sure your dishcloth looks great. Sorry about your thumb though.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I suppose any hooks that have something to fatten up the small round metal handle. I have some that have a softish (but not foam) covering and I have some with the wooden handles. I prefer the wooden ones I guess...although I am going to try a couple of ideas out on PinTerest such as wrap the metal handle with tape until it builds up enough to hold a pencil gripper on top of it or to make poly-clay handles. They both look like they'd be fun to try. I do have an attachment that is a plastic egg shaped tool where the hook handle gets put in there, but it's never secure enough for.


I did the polymer clay thing with my smaller hooks (H and below) and really like the results. I actually had some clay that was for making pencil erasers, and it's a bit squishier when baked than the regular, so the hooks are pretty comfy. And since the hooks are metal, just bake the whole thing and it stays on perfectly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, they do say the slower you eat the better it is for your digestion. lol But really, I imagine it tasted really good.


Heh. I was so hungry it was hard to go slow, except that it hurt to go faster. But yes, it was very good. I had a piece of bread crumbled into cream of mushroom soup for lunch today and it went well. I'm not quite ready for a cheeseburger, but I'm getting there. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sonja and all you other crocheters. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/orange-blossom-crochet-blanket-free-pattern?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=12d6ee9935-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-12d6ee9935-60616885


Very pretty but cringe when I think about putting all those squares together.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Interesting pictures Sonja. I must admit I was drawn to the cobblestone street in the last picture. There is one street in Athens, GA that is still cobblestone as a reminder of what it was like long ago. You are right about the size of the door frames...smallish for sure. Loved the display of the old timey sweets too.



Swedenme said:


> Went wandering down the coastline today . Was very busy lots of people about . Well lots for the area I live in ð
> Here are some pictures . All I can say people must have been very small a few hundred look at these door frames


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, your crochet looks great!

Sonja, love the photos--the candies especially are interesting. I love old-fashioned things.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I are home safely. The car is unloaded. I am a bit tired for some reason.


I don't doubt that you're tired. Must have been a hectic weekend. When is someone going to tell us all about it? Or maybe you have and I just haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sonja and Sassafras for the encouragement on the crocheting. Definitely faster than my knitting. Also thank you Sorlenna.

Would love to get to the point that I could make this:
https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=132129&cat_id=671


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It seems that there is always laundry doesn't it? Even right after I've done it all, I manage to have something else to put into the dirty clothes basket.
> So glad that you had a wonderful time.


The secret is that the longer you leave it, the longer it takes it to get dirty again :sm23: :sm23: A bit the same as dusting - just gives the new dust a chance to land somewhere........

Lovely to see and hear of the wonderful time all you friends had at the KAP. One day....
So sorry to hear you got home to sad news Tami.

I'm still run off my feet at present, so not on here much, sorry for not commenting on everyone's news. DH, DD and her boyfriend and I are due to go away in 3 weeks time for a 10 day holiday in Peru and the Galapagos.DH isn't getting much time off (his decision) so decides to really 'push the boat out' when we do go away, which tends to be once every 3-5 years. I'm also getting another trip in January as he's off to meetings in California so I'm going to join him for a long weekend during which he hopes not to have too much business going on (some hopes, going on previous experience! ) :sm16:

Does anyone have a Christening Shawl pattern they can recommend? My niece has just had her first baby (girl) and will be having the christening in Ireland at Christmas as her partner and all his family are Irish. Niece's mum has asked if I would be able to make a shawl as DN wants to use her own robe. I'm happy to attempt lacework, but am still a learner and slow.

Well, folks, hope you all fare well in these changeable days. Stay safe, healthy and happy. Hugs all round. Lin


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So glad all of you got home safely from KAP. The ;yarn selection is so beautiful and how nice that it came to you!! Tami, sorry about the loss of your friend. Sorlenna, glad you were able to eat something and sending you loads of healing energy. Wonderful to hear that Spring is coming to those down under but sad we will soon be moving toward winter. I will miss just being able to walk out the door without boots, coats, hats, and driving on snowy or icy roads. For now I will enjoy the hot summer days.

Sassafras, I know what you mean about knowing the fact that our seasons are opposite but then finding it surprising the next time someone mentions it. Think we are related for sure. LOL

DH is busy writing music, no surprise there, and I am working on the mitten. Has been a bit of a challenge but I'm finding I am up to it. I think without the KAL I would have given up though. I met a wonderful lady from the Spinning Guild that is so down to earth and friendly. Surprising as this is such an unusual LYS and one would expect the people to be stuffy but everyone is so friendly, including the owner. They have all unusual yarns that normal yarn shops don't carry. Annie, the spinner, knitter, was so down to earth and positive. She had just finished treatment for cancer and truly such a positive person. 

Flyty1, I used to fish and when I first saw that special fly casting in the movie "A River Runs Through It" I wanted to do it. Don't think I ever will now, but it is a beautiful art form of fishing. Do you do this type of fishing?
HUGS to all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:
 

> I took many pictures so I will share pictures throughout the week. We didn't take a group shot for some reason this year but I have many pictures with the wonderful people who made the journey this year for KAP.


Wow - the colours of the yarn are so gorgeous. I am so jealous that you were able to touch and feel all these. Did all of you load up? The food looks good too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Tami, sounds like you did another fantastic job this year, can't wait for next year.
> So very sorry about the passing of your friend but I'm very glad that he's not in pain or suffering.
> HUGS!


She and Phyllis sure did a great job (again).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am envious of you all. I would love to have been able to go. Thanks for the pictures.


From me too. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Spring daffodils under the lemon tree, it's a lovely day and feels like spring is here.


Is your winter on the wane?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I actually did know that. One of my friends from 1-12th grade lives near Queensland. But when I'm in flare my brain doesn't work well. If it's FM it's called fibrofog. Don't know what it's called with colitis (cuckoo brain?). Which is why I haven't made progress on intarsia socks that is new pattern. But yesterday I managed 5 rows....up to 6th row which is cable row. So, I stopped while I was ahead.
> Sorienna, hope you are feeling tons better today.
> Mary, looking forward to seeing Matthew's bowls.


It's just I've been stressing the difference here for years now! BTW I have the fog of a heavy headcold today, so I can feel a certain sympathy! I did manage to work a wedge of lace in _Waiting for Rain_ which I am knitting in the left over yarn from Gwen's Gansey. Which at the 14th was waiting for clearance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are my first two crocheted projects. The square dishcloth I've done twice now (this was the 2nd) and then what they call a spa cloth. Moving on to another project in the class now.


Well done Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went wandering down the coastline today . Was very busy lots of people about . Well lots for the area I live in ð
> Here are some pictures . All I can say people must have been very small a few hundred look at these door frames


So much history in Yorkshire!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sonja and Sassafras for the encouragement on the crocheting. Definitely faster than my knitting. Also thank you Sorlenna.
> 
> Would love to get to the point that I could make this:
> https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=132129&cat_id=671


Oh WOW! One for me too Please, lol!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, LYS sounds very special. I know, you know what I mean. Thank you dear sis. Best wishes for fun knitting mitten. I'm enjoying intarsia sock, even though it is taking forever. Normally can knit a pair of socks in a week.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, your lace is scrumptious. Not to worry. Went to a show once at San Diego Animal Park that had emu, or some sort of large bird demo. They said bird was so dim witted it didn't remember anyone so each day got to meet a whole new group of friends. I can identify.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is your winter on the wane?


The forecasters tell us the next 3 months will be warmer than usual, so winter seems to be very much on the wane, with a few reminders to chill us out here and there lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, your lace is scrumptious. Not to worry. Went to a show once at San Diego Animal Park that had emu, or some sort of large bird demo. They said bird was so dim witted it didn't remember anyone so each day got to meet a whole new group of friends. I can identify.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are my first two crocheted projects. The square dishcloth I've done twice now (this was the 2nd) and then what they call a spa cloth. Moving on to another project in the class now.


They look great, Gwen, never know you were new to crocheting


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, Don't know if link will work but Tami posted this on Facebook http://theheartysoul.com/8-easy-yoga-poses-to-relieve-sciatica-pain-in-16-minutes-or-less/?t=snhhl


Thanks, I saw that last night, I do a couple if yoga stretches already, I'm going to try some of these too., there's one that might turn my old body into a pretzel though????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went wandering down the coastline today . Was very busy lots of people about . Well lots for the area I live in ð
> Here are some pictures . All I can say people must have been very small a few hundred look at these door frames


Thanks for sharing pictures, the streets are sure narrow & crowded. Obviously not meant for driving, so different from here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sonja and Sassafras for the encouragement on the crocheting. Definitely faster than my knitting. Also thank you Sorlenna.
> 
> Would love to get to the point that I could make this:
> https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=132129&cat_id=671


That's really pretty & most crochet isn't difficult once you know the basics


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's just I've been stressing the difference here for years now! BTW I have the fog of a heavy headcold today, so I can feel a certain sympathy! I did manage to work a wedge of lace in _Waiting for Rain_ which I am knitting in the left over yarn from Gwen's Gansey. Which at the 14th was waiting for clearance.


It's going to be beautiful. Hope the cold doesn't gang around too long.

Well, better move my butt if I'm going to get many berries


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 15 August '16

Today in 1945 Emperor Hirohito announced officially to his countrymen of the unconditional surrender of Japan.

Another successful knit-a-palooza thanks to Tami and Phyllis. I think everyone can say they had a good time. Someone remarked that it was nice that we didn't need to leave to go anywhere - everyone came to us. That meant we had lots of time to visit and to knit. Believe me - there were no spaces of silence. I hope our new attendees had a good time and will join us again next year.

I think the following recipe sounds good but I would add at least one huge diced onion to the mix.

Italian Crescent Casserole with Ground Beef

By Jordan Sward for AllFreeCasseroleRecipes.com
Cooking Time: 20 min
Serves: 6

Ingredients

1 pound ground beef
1 cup tomato pasta sauce
1 (8-ounce) can refrigerated crescent rolls
1 1/2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 teaspoon dried basil

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

1. In a skillet, cook the ground beef until brown and thoroughly cooked. Drain, add pasta sauce, and heat through.

2. Meanwhile, separate crescent roll dough into 8 triangles.

3. Place the dough in an ungreased 9-inch pie dish with narrow tips overlapping the rim of the dish.

4. Mix sour cream and 1 1/4 cups shredded cheese together.

5. Spread ground beef mixture onto prepared crescent roll dough, then top with sour cream mixture.

6. Fold crescent roll dough over so the tips are in the center of the dish, try not to overlap.

7. Sprinkle with remaining 1/4 cups cheese and dried basil.

8. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes or until golden brown.

http://www.allfreecasserolerecipes.com/Ground-Beef-Casserole-Recipes/Italian-Crescent-Casserole-with-Ground-Beef#ptqDfKpZl039AMIf.99

Ukrainian Borscht

Ingredients

2 pounds soup bone with meat.
8 cups soup stock 
3 Bay leaves
1 tbsp salt
4 cups beets
2 cups carrots diced.
2 cups cabbage shredded
2 cups potatoes diced
1 large onion, cut fine.
2 cups tomato juice
Fresh handful of dill

Directions

1. Cover soup bones with water and simmer for several hours until meat is tender.

2. Add seasonings.

3. Remove the bone and shred the meat and add it to the broth.

4. Clean, wash, prepare and cut vegetables and add to broth.

5. Cook till vegetables are tender.

6. Add tomato juice

7. Serve with sour cream and add fresh dill.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/08/flashback-friday-ukrainian-borscht.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

I love borscht and this is exactly what you need to have along with it. Bit thick slices.

Rustic Italian Bread

This Italian bread recipe takes some time to come together, but the hard crust and chewy bread are 100% worth it. Totally necessary with a bowl of pasta or a hearty soup!

Posted by Michelle 
Yield: 1 loaf
Prep Time: 15 hours 30 minutes
Cook Time: 45 to 55 minutes
Total Time: 16 hours 30 minutes

Ingredients:

For the Sponge:

2 cups (312 grams) bread flour
¼ teaspoon instant yeast
1 cup (240 ml) water, at room temperature

For the Dough:

3 cups (468 grams) bread flour
1 teaspoon instant yeast
1⅓ cups (320 ml) water, at room temperature
2 teaspoons salt

Directions:

Make the Sponge:

1. Combine the flour, yeast and water in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the dough hook.

2. Knead at the lowest speed until shaggy dough is formed, 2 to 3 minutes.

3. Transfer to a medium bowl, cover tightly with plastic wrap, and let stand at room temperature until it begins to bubble and rise, about 3 hours.

4. Refrigerate for at least 8 hours or up to 24 hours.

Make the Dough:

1. Remove the sponge from the refrigerator and let stand at room temperature while making the dough.

2. Combine the flour, yeast and water in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the dough hook; knead at the lowest speed until rough dough is formed, about 3 minutes.

3. Cover the bowl loosely with plastic wrap and allow to rest for 20 minutes.

4. Remove the plastic wrap, add the sponge and the salt, and knead at the lowest speed until the ingredients are incorporated and the dough is formed (the dough should clear the sides of the bowl but stick to the bottom), about 4 minutes.

5. Increase the mixer speed to medium-low and continue to knead until the dough forms a more cohesive ball, about 1 minute.

6. Transfer the dough to a large, greased bowl and cover tightly with plastic wrap. Let the dough rise in a cool, draft-free place until slightly risen and puffy, about 1 hour.

7. Remove the plastic wrap, slide a plastic bench scraper under one side of the dough, gently lift and fold a third of the dough toward the center. Repeat with the opposite side of the dough.

8. Lastly, fold the dough in half, perpendicular to the first folds. The dough should be a rough square. Replace the plastic wrap and let the dough rise for 1 hour.

9. Turn the dough, repeating step #7. Replace the plastic wrap and let dough rise for 1 hour.

Shape the Dough:

1. Liberally flour a work surface and gently scrape the dough from the bowl onto the work surface.

2. Dust the dough and your hands liberally with flour. Using gently pressure push the dough into a rough 8 to 10 inch square.

3. Fold the top right corner diagonally to the middle. Fold the top left corner diagonally to the middle. Begin to gently roll the dough from top to bottom, continuing to roll until the dough forms a rough log.

4. Roll the dough onto its seam and, sliding your hands under each end, transfer the dough to a sheet of parchment paper.

5. Gently shape the dough into a 16-inch football shape by tucking the bottom edges underneath.

6. Dust the loaf liberally with flour and cover loosely with plastic wrap; let rise until doubled in size, about 1 hour.

7. Meanwhile, adjust an oven rack to the lower-middle position, place a baking stone on the rack, and preheat the oven to 500 degrees F.

Bake the Bread:

1. Using a single-edge razor or sharp knife, cut a slit ½-inch deep lengthwise along the top of the loaf, starting and stopping 1½ inches from the ends.

2. Spray the loaf lightly with water.

3. Slide the parchment sheet with the loaf onto a peel (or inverted rimmed baking sheet), then slide the parchment with the loaf onto the hot baking stone in the oven.

4. Bake 10 minutes, then reduce the oven temperature to 400 degrees F and rotate the loaf from front to back.

5. Continue to bake until deep golden brown and an instant-read thermometer inserted into the center of the loaf reads 210 degrees, 35 to 45 minutes longer.

6. Transfer to a wire rack, discard the parchment, and cool the loaf to room temperature, about 2 hours.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/rustic-italian-bread/

garlicky fettuccine with tomatoes, white beans, and mascarpone

A simple sauce made from sweet cherry tomatoes makes this garlicky fettuccine with tomatoes, white beans, and mascarpone a summer favorite.

Serving size: ¼ of recipe
4 servings

Ingredients

¼ cup Pompeian Robust Extra Virgin Olive Oil
8 cloves garlic, minced
1 lb cherry tomatoes
3 cups cooked white beans
1 lb fettuccine
8 oz mascarpone
salt and black pepper, to taste

Instructions

1. In a medium nonstick skillet, heat the olive oil over medium heat.

2. Add the garlic and saute for 1-2 minutes, or until fragrant.

3. Stir in the cherry tomatoes. Cook until cherry tomatoes start to burst, mashing about a third of them to form a sauce, about 8-10 minutes.

4. Stir in the white beans and cook until heated through. Season with salt and black pepper, to taste.

5. Meanwhile, heat a large pot of salted water to a boil. Cook the fettuccine according to package directions and/or desired consistency.

6. Drain and toss with the tomato white beans sauce.

7. Divide among 4 bowls and top each with a dollop of mascarpone.

http://joanne-eatswellwithothers.com/2016/08/garlicky-fettuccine-tomatoes-white-beans-mascarpone.html

Charred Corn and Zucchini Enchilada Pasta Salad

Ingredients

1 pound of your favorite short cut pasta
1 medium zucchini, cut into 1/4 inch rounds
1 red bell pepper, quartered
2 tablespoons olive oil
Kosher salt + pepper
4 ears grilled or roasted corn, kernels removed from the cob
1 (19 ounce) can Old El Paso Red Enchilada Sauce
2 ounces goat cheese or cream cheese
8 ounces cheddar cheese, cubed
1/3 cup fresh cilantro, chopped
1/4 cup fresh basil, chopped
1 cup cherry tomatoes, halved
4 green onions, chopped
1 avocado, diced

Instructions

1. In a bowl, toss together the zucchini, red peppers, olive oil, salt + pepper. Toss well to coat the veggies.

2. Heat your grill, grill pan, or skillet to medium high heat.

3. Add the bell peppers and zucchini. Grill 3-4 minutes per side or until char marks appear. This is also when I grill or roast my corn. Remove everything from the grill. Slice the bell pepper into slices.

4. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Boil the pasta until al dente. Drain and add the pasta to a large serving bowl.

5. To the hot pasta, add the enchilada sauce and goat cheese, toss well until the goat cheese coats the pasta completely.

6. Add the grilled veggies, corn, cilantro, basil tomatoes and green onions and toss to combine.

7. Top the pasta with the avocado.

8. Serve warm or at room temperature.

NOTES: (1) *For added protein you can add one (14 ounce) can of drained and rinsed chickpeas, grilled chicken or shrimp. (2) *Other toss-ins for this could be grilled poblano peppers, fresh spinach, black beans, jalapenos and crispy bacon.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/charred-corn-zucchini-enchilada-pasta-salad/

Ruby Red Grapefruit Sheet Cake with Grapefruit Cream Cheese Frosting

Ruby Red Grapefruit Sheet Cake with Grapefruit Cream Cheese Frosting is tender, moist, sweet, and tart. If you like citrus and grapefruit, this flavorful combination is sure to satisfy!

Author: Paula Jones
Prep time: 15 mins
Cook time: 30 mins
Total time: 45 mins
Serves: 15

Ingredients

CAKE

1 ruby red grapefruit (3 tablespoon zest, divided, and ½ cup juice from grapefruit. You will use 2 tablespoons zest in the cake and 1 tablespoon in the frosting.)
1 cup butter, melted
½ cup water
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 cups granulated sugar
1 teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
½ cup buttermilk
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

FROSTING

8 ounces cream cheese, at room temperature
½ cup butter, at room temperature
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
4 cups confectioners' sugar
*1 tablespoon grapefruit zest (from 3 tablespoons listed above)

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

2. Spray a 9x13 inch sheet pan with non-stick spray or spread a thin layer of vegetable shortening inside the pan.

3. Stir together the melted butter, 2 tablespoons grapefruit zest, and water.

4. In another bowl, combine flour, sugar, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon. Whisk to combine.

5. Add buttermilk, ½ cup grapefruit juice, eggs, extract, and butter mixture.

6. Stir to combine.

7. Pour batter into the prepared 9x13 inch pan.

8. Bake 25 to 32 minutes or until wooden pick inserted in the center comes out clean.

9. Cool 1 hour before frosting.

FROSTING

1. In the bowl of a mixture, combine cream cheese and butter until light and fluffy.

2. Slowly add sugar.

3. When sugar is incorporated, add 1 tablespoon grapefruit zest.

4. Spread evenly over cool cake.

5. Store in the refrigerator.

NOTES: (1) I recommend using real butter and not margarine. (2) You can substitute sour cream or Greek yogurt for the buttermilk. You'll use 1/2 cup for substitutions. (3) Additionally, you can use a plain cream cheese frosting, like my Best Cream Cheese Frosting, if you're concerned with grapefruit overload. (4) You may also consider adding 1 cup chopped pecans, walnuts, or almonds to the cake batter.

http://www.callmepmc.com/ruby-red-grapefruit-sheet-cake-with-grapefruit-cream-cheese-frosting/

Best Cream Cheese Frosting

Author: Paula Jones
Prep time: 10 mins
Total time: 10 mins

Ingredients

½ cup real butter, room temp
8-ounce cream cheese, room temp
3½ cup confectioners' sugar
1 Tablespoon milk
1 teaspoon vanilla

Instructions

1. Beat 1 stick butter and 8 oz cream cheese until smooth. With mixer on low add the confectioners' sugar. Add vanilla and milk. Mix until smooth.

2. FOR CREAM CHEESE GLAZE: Add more milk one tablespoon at a time until the consistency is like honey, smooth and pourable.

Notes: Do not substitute margarine or imitation butter in this recipe

http://www.callmepmc.com/the-best-cream-cheese-frosting/

I love grapefruit so this cake is definitely going to be done sometime - as soon as I see pink grapefruit in the grocery.

A rainy day - 70° - I changed my Mr. Slim to just take the moisture out of the air. That will keep the comfort level perfect - hopefully. Not sure I want to open up so this should be fine.

I leave for Seattle a week from tomorrow. Want to have the bedroom cleaned by then so need to make me a bank box here and pack some things to go onto the attic. And my computer desk really needs to be cleaned off - how does so much stuff accumulate?

I have some pages to catch up on and some of last week to finish so I best get busy. --- Sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, you might look on Ravelry for a crocheted circle jacket--if you find a free pattern, you could read through it and see what's ahead--might give you an idea of what to practice next. And lots of us on here crochet also, so if you get stuck, just holler.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Interesting pictures Sonja. I must admit I was drawn to the cobblestone street in the last picture. There is one street in Athens, GA that is still cobblestone as a reminder of what it was like long ago. You are right about the size of the door frames...smallish for sure. Loved the display of the old timey sweets too.


All that area has cobblestone streets and some of them are very narrow


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, ????
Gwen, jacket beautiful, good luck. SORIENNA's idea sounds fun practice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sonja and Sassafras for the encouragement on the crocheting. Definitely faster than my knitting. Also thank you Sorlenna.
> 
> Would love to get to the point that I could make this:
> https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=132129&cat_id=671


When you do get to that point look on ravelry as there are a lot of these patterns free, I have a toddlers version saved somewhere


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for sharing pictures, the streets are sure narrow & crowded. Obviously not meant for driving, so different from here


The coastline here has a lot of very old villages were the roads are very narrow and steep as a lot of the cottages are built into the cliffs . You know your legs have had a workout when you wander up and down the steep narrow streets 
I keep meaning to take a picture of the old castle at Whitby and forget every time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's just I've been stressing the difference here for years now! BTW I have the fog of a heavy headcold today, so I can feel a certain sympathy! I did manage to work a wedge of lace in _Waiting for Rain_ which I am knitting in the left over yarn from Gwen's Gansey. Which at the 14th was waiting for clearance.


That's looking good Julie . Hope your cold is just a 24 hour one and you feel a lot better tomorrow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren was always our picture taker and poster. i think mary and carol are planning on posting some pictures. probably not as many as last year. sorry. maybe i should learn how to take pictures on heidi's phone so i can post next year. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> How's it going? I was hoping for photos tonight????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good. love the sheep. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is what the hat looks like so far Sam , it was easier to downsize the pattern from an adult to baby than I thought
> and I love intarsia . I'm thinking of knitting a cardigan to match the hat and mittens , hopefully that will be an easy knit to


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, you certainly are one talented lady.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's going to be beautiful. Hope the cold doesn't gang around too long.
> 
> Well, better move my butt if I'm going to get many berries


I am hoping it will be nice and warm, too! The day has dawned nice and sunny, which always makes one feel more cheerful.
Happy berry-picking!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a delightful couple oneapril - they look very happy and well suited to each other. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Well the newly engaged couple were finally in the same place to take photos, so if you don't tell her, I will share a sweet photo of my DD and her beloved!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find the pattern sonja? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you . It's an easy knit . Won't take you long to knit one for your daughter


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that will take some work. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came in, weeded my big flower bed, what a mess, that 2" rain in a short time sure battered things. I've dead headed the petunias, hopefully they will come back to life & provide some fall color. Except for the lilies the perennials are almost done blooming.
> I still have the 2 small beds by the house to trim up, then things should look better. Seems like I've either had the GKs, garden produce to deal with or it's been too wet so they are neglected.
> Back is still bugging me, sciatica too, even my exercises aren't fixing it this timeâ¹ï¸ But as Gwen says, I've pulled up my big girl panties & got on with itð
> We are supposed to have a beautiful weekend, no plans to do anything particular. DH is busy spraying, not sure how long that will take. He's been complaining about having too much to do.
> BTW, I found a new project for next winter, just have to go in search if a bunch of old jeans


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I love that pattern. Beautiful
OneApril, what a lovely couple!!!!
Gwen, How nice that you have been inspired to crochet. Really lovely cloths too. 

Back to knitting for me. When I get far enough along I'll take a photo. It certainly resembles the photo on the pattern. Yay!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Went wandering down the coastline today . Was very busy lots of people about . Well lots for the area I live in ð
> Here are some pictures . All I can say people must have been very small a few hundred look at these door frames


What a lovely area and yes, that sure is crowded. Agreed that people were probably smaller. I'm a throw back for sure to those times.

Forgot, Julie, hope you get over that cold soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - some liquor stores sell the little "airline" bottles - you might be able to pick up a couple of those. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I will put golden raisins on my list to pick up at the store....and see if I can find a real little bottle of gin.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good gwen - hope it continues to resolve itself without you having to go to court. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> DH came in from cutting some grass and said the landlord of the trailer park has already moved the deck & steps! Woohoo! Surprise, surprise, surprise. I am feeling very positive about this issue now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> where did you find the pattern sonja? --- sam


The pattern is free on ravelry Sam 
Adult version 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baa-ble-hat
There is also a link on this page for a 3-5 year old size 
I downsized the pattern to fit a 3-6 month old baby


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I love that pattern. Beautiful
> OneApril, what a lovely couple!!!!
> Gwen, How nice that you have been inspired to crochet. Really lovely cloths too.
> 
> Back to knitting for me. When I get far enough along I'll take a photo. It certainly resembles the photo on the pattern. Yay!!!!


Thank you Daralene- It is an easy one to follow I reckon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a lovely area and yes, that sure is crowded. Agreed that people were probably smaller. I'm a throw back for sure to those times.
> 
> Forgot, Julie, hope you get over that cold soon.


I do, too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful sleeping bag cathy. the bear looks really comfortable. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yay, good for you Gwen. If I can learn to crochet trust me anyone can. I have finished (finally) the little sleeping bag I made for Serena for her dolls/teddy, will post a photo in a minute. Dont laugh though as it is VERY basic. LOL
> I have just started a mile a minute baby blanket .... the same one that our talented Sonja did. Had bit of trouble with the very start but with the help of u tube and a bit of encouragement from Sonja I finally got it looking right. When I have fully completed a strip I will post a photo. Dont hold your breath waiting though coz I dont spend a lot of time sitting and doing... which is what I should do, then I might improve quicker. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the hat sonja - maybe i should try and knit one for me. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I gave up on the mittens as the yarn I used in the hat didn't turn out so good in mittens but I'm still going to make a cardigan to match the hat


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goonies? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I'm outta here, or I'll sit here all day, and Goonies just came on and even though I have it on DVD it's really easy to just sit here and knit and watch it since it's on tv.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Haven't been on for quite some time but have been reading tea party. Lots going on the past month+ and way too much to go into. So many wonderful photos of travels, items made, family and friends and especially this past weekend at the KAP. Looked so wonderful and glad all enjoyed it - who wouldn't with such nice folks to spend time with. The colors of the wool really popped out in the pics too! My condolences to to have lost those near and dear and prayers for those who aren't well and get better everyday. Loved the recipes too and have a list of those I want to make when I can get over to my extended family. This has been my first official summer in Florida. Have survived - so far - and have to get used to the downpours and storms. I feel so badly for folks in Louisana with all the flooding. Now I have to give super thumbs up to Gwen! Looks like things are falling into place slowly but surely and do hope the riff raff are out of their place soon. You're a wiz at crocheting too! Now Julie that sweater that's making it's way to Georgia is magnificent! I know Gwen will jump for joy when it arrives. The piece you're working on now is also beautiful. Wish I had the talent and patience but don't. Now I'm back to doing counted cross stitching to pass the time when away from the house. It's going slowly but making progress. I do hope every one has a wonderful day/evening and get to smile a lot - that's what keeping me going looking at the tea party! CYH!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are home safe and sound. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew and I are home safely. The car is unloaded. I am a bit tired for some reason.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wouldn't there be a way to go from one hexagon to the next one without breaking your thread so you could actually make the entire thing row by row and never break your thread? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I like the crochet afghan Sam, looks like a fairly easy crochet, but sewing all those hexagons together, no way on earth. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Haven't been on for quite some time but have been reading tea party. Lots going on the past month+ and way too much to go into. So many wonderful photos of travels, items made, family and friends and especially this past weekend at the KAP. Looked so wonderful and glad all enjoyed it - who wouldn't with such nice folks to spend time with. The colors of the wool really popped out in the pics too! My condolences to to have lost those near and dear and prayers for those who aren't well and get better everyday. Loved the recipes too and have a list of those I want to make when I can get over to my extended family. This has been my first official summer in Florida. Have survived - so far - and have to get used to the downpours and storms. I feel so badly for folks in Louisana with all the flooding. Now I have to give super thumbs up to Gwen! Looks like things are falling into place slowly but surely and do hope the riff raff are out of their place soon. You're a wiz at crocheting too! Now Julie that sweater that's making it's way to Georgia is magnificent! I know Gwen will jump for joy when it arrives. The piece you're working on now is also beautiful. Wish I had the talent and patience but don't. Now I'm back to doing counted cross stitching to pass the time when away from the house. It's going slowly but making progress. I do hope every one has a wonderful day/evening and get to smile a lot - that's what keeping me going looking at the tea party! CYH!!!


Thanks Joan! 
We'd love to see what you are stitching!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are home safe and sound. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi,all! We got home from KAP about 6:30. We only ran into rain a couple of times and it didn't last very long before we drove out of it. I had so much fun seeing old friends and meeting some new ones. Heidi and Gary opened their home to us again and treated us all like family. Bentley getting so big! Bob took a few pictures that I'll try to post later this week, but I think Mary has about 10 times more!
> 
> We are pretty tired, so I think we'll go to bed pretty soon. I've got to get up early and take GD Katie to swim practice at 8 and pick her up at noon. And laundry - lots of laundry!!!
> Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to know you are home safe and sound. --- sam



jheiens said:


> We got home about 4 PM but Tim needed to ''talk with my grandmother'' and there was so much stuff to unload from the car that it took a bit of time for him to get his turn. He sat patiently in the dining room and watched me empty out, put away, organize foods from fridge and Mary (Pacer) and Matthew's generous lunch foods. Finally, he had his turn as I prepped a light meal for each of us at home. Susan left as quickly as she could--not to used to having sole charge of Tim for three days running!! lolol
> 
> Much talking, laughter, and sharing with him made for a very pleasant homecoming for the grandparents, of course.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good you made it home safe and sound tami. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Kate and Margaret for taking over for Sam while he was busy with us at KAP this weekend. Oh! What fun we had! I am home safe and sound. Easy drive home, easier than going out. Wind and rain going out, slight breeze and no rain coming home. I have heard from several that they made it home safely also. Hopefully, as you are already up to page 23, someone has been posting about KAP. I took only a few photos this year. GrandmaPaula's DH did a great job of doing that, as usual, and I know there were others taking photos as well. I am looking forward to seeing them. We forgot to get a group photo.  We had a great time, and missed those who could not be with us this year. I will look forward to seeing all of you next year!
> 
> As soon as I got home this afternoon, we got in the car and left again. A friend from our RV club passed away on Thursday. I saw the post at midnight last night, and sent DH a text this morning. Visitation was this evening, with the funeral tomorrow. We stood in line for an hour and a half. What a wonderful tribute to a wonderful person! He was a kind, loving, always willing to help, friend, to all he met. He is now pain and cancer free, home with the Lord.
> 
> Hopefully, I can catch up on last week, and this week, tomorrow! Time for bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

21 october



darowil said:


> Correct. Though what date does autumn start?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is definitely a keeper. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I had a nice pleasant surprise - DH had pork chops and fried potatoes ready for our evening meal---we ate early as I skipped lunch and then I took a nap. It was a good trip home despite the construction and heavy traffic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Haven't been on for quite some time but have been reading tea party. Lots going on the past month+ and way too much to go into. So many wonderful photos of travels, items made, family and friends and especially this past weekend at the KAP. Looked so wonderful and glad all enjoyed it - who wouldn't with such nice folks to spend time with. The colors of the wool really popped out in the pics too! My condolences to to have lost those near and dear and prayers for those who aren't well and get better everyday. Loved the recipes too and have a list of those I want to make when I can get over to my extended family. This has been my first official summer in Florida. Have survived - so far - and have to get used to the downpours and storms. I feel so badly for folks in Louisana with all the flooding. Now I have to give super thumbs up to Gwen! Looks like things are falling into place slowly but surely and do hope the riff raff are out of their place soon. You're a wiz at crocheting too! Now Julie that sweater that's making it's way to Georgia is magnificent! I know Gwen will jump for joy when it arrives. The piece you're working on now is also beautiful. Wish I had the talent and patience but don't. Now I'm back to doing counted cross stitching to pass the time when away from the house. It's going slowly but making progress. I do hope every one has a wonderful day/evening and get to smile a lot - that's what keeping me going looking at the tea party! CYH!!!


Good to see you - come back again soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> wouldn't there be a way to go from one hexagon to the next one without breaking your thread so you could actually make the entire thing row by row and never break your thread? --- sam


When I started the hexi-puff blanket, I made each one separately and then I found a YouTube tutorial on knitting them in one strip, so there are ways to do it without having to sew them. But, since I had already started out with singles and am doing duplicate stitching on them, I've decided to do them all that way - I think the tension and look will be different with them all in one strip. It's good advice for people who want to start one though to know that there's a way to do it easier.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joan!
> We'd love to see what you are stitching![/quote
> Have made a little more progress than stitched pic and will update soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well done gwen - love the curly ques on the spa cloth. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here are my first two crocheted projects. The square dishcloth I've done twice now (this was the 2nd) and then what they call a spa cloth. Moving on to another project in the class now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

buy ohnline. --- sam http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=kumihimo%20kits



budasha said:


> I had a look a both of these. Great sites. I know that KAP did kumihimo at the last one and I didn't really know what it was all about. I downloaded the instructions. It's very interesting. If I can find the disks at the local craft store, I might give it a try.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Joan!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want a sugar mouse. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Went wandering down the coastline today . Was very busy lots of people about . Well lots for the area I live in ð
> Here are some pictures . All I can say people must have been very small a few hundred look at these door frames


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so you gwen - you will get there - maybe you can model it at next years lap/ --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sonja and Sassafras for the encouragement on the crocheting. Definitely faster than my knitting. Also thank you Sorlenna.
> 
> Would love to get to the point that I could make this:
> https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=132129&cat_id=671


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The pattern is free on ravelry Sam
> Adult version
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baa-ble-hat
> There is also a link on this page for a 3-5 year old size
> I downsized the pattern to fit a 3-6 month old baby


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit surprised you had not realised, Joy!


I too was surprised. We all grew up knowing that up north the seasons were back to front.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just saw picture of the fire in california that has practically destroyed a town. heart breaking. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is what i call an exercise in patience. lovely work mrsvette. --- sam



mrsvette said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Joan!
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, officially winter starts Dec.21, the shortest day of the year but we get winter anytime after Nov. 1st although I can twice remember gettng snow Oct.15 &16 & it staying for the winter???? With everything coming early I hope that doesn't happen this year.
> 
> Spring officially comes March 21st but we never have spring that early.
> 
> ...


You will never be bored with your weather!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally - caught up. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just heard that one of the ladies in our Thursday KP group died on Sunday. She has always been unwell but it has come as a shock. 
Seems a lot of people around me have dying recently-until Angela it was family members of friends rather than friends. While I'm not sure how old younger than me with a low 20s son still home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Took this photo yesterday all these are at our place. No wonde I needed to get out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alright you crocheters - the holidays are approaching - here's an idea for that special little girl on your list. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/how-to-crochet-a-mini-vintage-caravan?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=91ac870788-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-91ac870788-60616885


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry about you knitting group friend margaret - something like that always comes as a shock. --- sam



darowil said:


> Just heard that one of the ladies in our Thursday KP group died on Sunday. She has always been unwell but it has come as a shock.
> Seems a lot of people around me have dying recently-until Angela it was family members of friends rather than friends. While I'm not sure how old younger than me with a low 20s son still home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-weather-fires-20160814-snap-story.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I'm glad you were able to eat something yesterday, hopefully better each day.
> 
> Sounds like everyone had a really good weekend.
> 
> DH was out hunting beaver & pulling out a dam last night( the beaver war never ends????) they would have our land flooded if he didn't keep after them. We farm 200 acres that used to be under water when my FIL was alive, he wouldn't hear of tearing out a dam as we might need that water- a leftover from the great dust bowl years I'm sure. Anyway he managed to drop his iPhone into the river & couldn't find it so this morning he's on the phone trying to find what a new one will cost. He's getting very grouchy, Bell had him on hold for 45 minutes before he finally hung up. Some customer service!


I would be grouchy too if I was him. Not good to lose phones. They aren't cheap. I added insurance to my iPhone. I haven't used mine but Maryanne used hers. She is good at losing them. Unfortunately the last one she lost was a spare I had while she waited for a replacement of the one she had earlier list.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I actually did know that. One of my friends from 1-12th grade lives near Queensland. But when I'm in flare my brain doesn't work well. If it's FM it's called fibrofog. Don't know what it's called with colitis (cuckoo brain?). Which is why I haven't made progress on intarsia socks that is new pattern. But yesterday I managed 5 rows....up to 6th row which is cable row. So, I stopped while I was ahead.
> Sorienna, hope you are feeling tons better today.
> Mary, looking forward to seeing Matthew's bowls.


That explains why-was very surprised you didn't know. Though my English friend said only the other day that her mother wanted to know what season we were going into.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are my first two crocheted projects. The square dishcloth I've done twice now (this was the 2nd) and then what they call a spa cloth. Moving on to another project in the class now.


Looking good Gwen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Going on 1pm here and camp was a roaring success today. He didn't want to leave. Glad he enjoyed himself. Greg and I got a bunch of boxes moved over to my place.
> 
> Might knit some more on the Kinzie Baby Top.
> Will see what the rest of the day brings.
> Check in later.????


How great that Gage loved it so much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went wandering down the coastline today . Was very busy lots of people about . Well lots for the area I live in ð
> Here are some pictures . All I can say people must have been very small a few hundred look at these door frames


Looks wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just heard that one of the ladies in our Thursday KP group died on Sunday. She has always been unwell but it has come as a shock.
> Seems a lot of people around me have dying recently-until Angela it was family members of friends rather than friends. While I'm not sure how old younger than me with a low 20s son still home.


Sorry to hear that Margaret.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Took this photo yesterday all these are at our place. No wonde I needed to get out.


That is a lot of workmen!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sonja and Sassafras for the encouragement on the crocheting. Definitely faster than my knitting. Also thank you Sorlenna.
> 
> Would love to get to the point that I could make this:
> https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=132129&cat_id=671


That looks like it would be fun to crochet. Gives you a goal to work to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The coastline here has a lot of very old villages were the roads are very narrow and steep as a lot of the cottages are built into the cliffs . You know your legs have had a workout when you wander up and down the steep narrow streets
> I keep meaning to take a picture of the old castle at Whitby and forget every time


It's a wonderful area. I love it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> wouldn't there be a way to go from one hexagon to the next one without breaking your thread so you could actually make the entire thing row by row and never break your thread? --- sam


Possibly or each might be added to the next while breaking the thread. And at least crocheted squares are usually crocheted together rather than sewn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 21 october


That's what I thought. So we will have 3 weeks of spring before your autumn starts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> You will never be bored with your weather!


Yup, everyone says if you don't like the weather, wait an hour????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> goonies? --- sam


It's a movie from the 80s (DD#2 loved it, so I'm familiar! LOL)

Lovely cross stitch--makes me want to get mine out again (as if I needed more projects).

Condolences, Margaret, on your friend's passing. I think it's been a heavy year for many of us in this regard.

Healing thoughts for you, Julie--may those cold germs vanish quickly!

I had a soft piece of bread and a fried egg with a cup of yogurt for supper. We'll see what tomorrow brings; don't worry, I'm not going to starve! :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just heard that one of the ladies in our Thursday KP group died on Sunday. She has always been unwell but it has come as a shock.
> Seems a lot of people around me have dying recently-until Angela it was family members of friends rather than friends. While I'm not sure how old younger than me with a low 20s son still home.


Sad when someone goes so young, it will be hard on her son. My condolences to you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Took this photo yesterday all these are at our place. No wonde I needed to get out.


I'm glad you're paying the bills not me with all those contractors???? Must be a big house or they'd be tripping over one another


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I would be grouchy too if I was him. Not good to lose phones. They aren't cheap. I added insurance to my iPhone. I haven't used mine but Maryanne used hers. She is good at losing them. Unfortunately the last one she lost was a spare I had while she waited for a replacement of the one she had earlier list.


The phone was 5 yrs old, the biggest thing is he lost photos & videos of GKs & puppy cause he doesn't download them in use the cloud???? I've told him he should enable that but what do I know


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you're paying the bills not me with all those contractors????


I wish it wasn't us! Don't think any are here yet this morning


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The phone was 5 yrs old, the biggest thing is he lost photos & videos of GKs & puppy cause he doesn't download them in use the cloud???? I've told him he should enable that but what do I know


Yes well...
The cloud is good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes well...
> The cloud is good


He went back this afternoon to see if he could find it but no luck. He thought maybe his photos etc might be saved if he could dry the SIM card but it's long gone


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's a movie from the 80s (DD#2 loved it, so I'm familiar! LOL)
> 
> Lovely cross stitch--makes me want to get mine out again (as if I needed more projects).
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sorlenna! Fan just brought me a dozen lemons from her tree. I will juice some, the rest are earmarked for marmalade.
I will wish you speedy healing of those gums.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, village and shops look charming.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yes! Actually got to do 40 min. Water jogging. Can't remember last time I was at gym.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is what i call an exercise in patience. lovely work mrsvette. --- sam


Thank you so much Sam!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well David took the kayak and headed to the lake, I decided to stay home and get some more things done that I need to accomplish.
> Just saw an advert on PBS for A Place to Call Home, looks good, I'm going to try to find it on Netflix and see if I can get caught up then watch the new season on PBS.
> Okay, I've got to get off here and water the garden and get stuff done.
> See you all later.


i watched this last yr and really liked it. even got to like the older woman. am anxious for when it comes back on. 
ready for some KAP pic's also. even though i have never met any of them except on here, i feel like i am seeing old friends when i look at the pic. one day maybe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mrsvette - love that cross stitch - is it one where the stitches are very tiny?

Margaret - sorry about your KP friend; hope the workmen are all doing a good job.

Julie - lemon curd in your future?

DH's surgery is at 9:45 a.m. - have to be there by 7:45 a.m. for all the prep so I doubt I'll be on here for most of the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mrsvette - love that cross stitch - is it one where the stitches are very tiny?
> 
> Margaret - sorry about your KP friend; hope the workmen are all doing a good job.
> 
> ...


Hadn't thought of that! Maybe? 
All the best for DH surgery.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Margaret, condolences on the loss of your friend. 
Gwen, great crochet.
Julie, love the lace knitting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear from you Lin. How exciting to go to the Galapagos! Have always wanted to see the unique life there (speaking of the animals). Tell your DH he needs to take a business trip to the east coast...preferably the south east coast of the USA so that we could possibly meet up! How much fun that would be! Do hope you have fun in California; never been there myself.


TNS said:


> The secret is that the longer you leave it, the longer it takes it to get dirty again :sm23: :sm23: A bit the same as dusting - just gives the new dust a chance to land somewhere........
> 
> Lovely to see and hear of the wonderful time all you friends had at the KAP. One day....
> So sorry to hear you got home to sad news Tami.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i watched this last yr and really liked it. even got to like the older woman. am anxious for when it comes back on.
> ready for some KAP pic's also. even though i have never met any of them except on here, i feel like i am seeing old friends when i look at the pic. one day maybe


Donna, darlin', we so wish that you could come and join us at KAP. You would be most welcome anytime. We really are a caring, supportive, and friendly bunch of knitters and crocheters. We have such great times laughing, teasing, listening to our stories and misadventures as well as successful projects.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to be beautiful Julie. So sorry you are suffering from a headcold. What a miserable feeling that can be. Perhaps a nice hot lemony drink will give you so relief. Sending you gentle hugs!


Lurker 2 said:


> It's just I've been stressing the difference here for years now! BTW I have the fog of a heavy headcold today, so I can feel a certain sympathy! I did manage to work a wedge of lace in _Waiting for Rain_ which I am knitting in the left over yarn from Gwen's Gansey. Which at the 14th was waiting for clearance.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mrsvette - love that cross stitch - is it one where the stitches are very tiny?
> 
> Margaret - sorry about your KP friend; hope the workmen are all doing a good job.
> 
> ...


Hope the surgery goes well. Forgotten what he was having done


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mrsvette - love that cross stitch - is it one where the stitches are very tiny?
> 
> Margaret - sorry about your KP friend; hope the workmen are all doing a good job.
> 
> ...


The Aida cloth comes in different sizes like 14 count (14 holes per inch) and that's what I'm working on now. The X's look nice and neat most of the time. Have worked on 18 count and also 22 count. It's good to have something to "fall back on" since I'm in Florida. Will look for some pics of pieces I've made in the past. Gave many as gifts too. Found 4 to share.
JULIE - hope you feel better real soon. Fan is quite a good friend to so many! Hope you enjoy the lemons!
Hope all goes well with DH's surgery too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea Sorlenna! I'll do just that!



Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, you might look on Ravelry for a crocheted circle jacket--if you find a free pattern, you could read through it and see what's ahead--might give you an idea of what to practice next. And lots of us on here crochet also, so if you get stuck, just holler.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's exactly what I was going to do....when I remember! Haven't even left the house today except to walk out to get the mail.


thewren said:


> gwen - some liquor stores sell the little "airline" bottles - you might be able to pick up a couple of those. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I still have to go to municipal court to pay the fine for Sydney getting out; they won't let you just pay it. Oh well. At least the rest of the issues seem to be moving in the right direction. Court isn't until Sept. 14th.



thewren said:


> sounds good gwen - hope it continues to resolve itself without you having to go to court. --- sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Some more pictures from our first day of KAP...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice to hear from you again mrsvette! Life does sometimes get us pretty busy. Perhaps you will be able to attend the next KAP. Glad you have made it through your first summer in Florida. I know how you feel about the frequent downpours and my heart also goes out to those in Louisana. Thank you for the compliment on the crochet and on getting the property situation worked out. It is a nice change of pace. Still love to knit but am up for learning something new. Of course there is still a lot in knitting I need to learn too...LOL. Do drop in when you can.



mrsvette said:


> Haven't been on for quite some time but have been reading tea party. Lots going on the past month+ and way too much to go into. So many wonderful photos of travels, items made, family and friends and especially this past weekend at the KAP. Looked so wonderful and glad all enjoyed it - who wouldn't with such nice folks to spend time with. The colors of the wool really popped out in the pics too! My condolences to to have lost those near and dear and prayers for those who aren't well and get better everyday. Loved the recipes too and have a list of those I want to make when I can get over to my extended family. This has been my first official summer in Florida. Have survived - so far - and have to get used to the downpours and storms. I feel so badly for folks in Louisana with all the flooding. Now I have to give super thumbs up to Gwen! Looks like things are falling into place slowly but surely and do hope the riff raff are out of their place soon. You're a wiz at crocheting too! Now Julie that sweater that's making it's way to Georgia is magnificent! I know Gwen will jump for joy when it arrives. The piece you're working on now is also beautiful. Wish I had the talent and patience but don't. Now I'm back to doing counted cross stitching to pass the time when away from the house. It's going slowly but making progress. I do hope every one has a wonderful day/evening and get to smile a lot - that's what keeping me going looking at the tea party! CYH!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joan that is looking wonderful! I have tried cross stitch but just didn't have the patience for the nice larger pieces as you are doing. That will look so good when finished. Will you then frame it, make it into a pillow, or what? Is it for yourself? Just full of questions aren't I!



mrsvette said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Joan!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The instructor called the curly ques a rose....does kind of remind me of a cherokee rose. Sitting here making some very basic coasters right now just to practice. The next lesson on the computer is making a hat which I wouldn't wear so will watch it but doubt I will make it.


thewren said:


> well done gwen - love the curly ques on the spa cloth. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is so you gwen - you will get there - maybe you can model it at next years lap/ --- sam


 :sm09: :sm09: It is isn't it Sam :sm09: :sm09: ...don't think I'll ever get out of the hippie days completely!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your knitting friend. RIP


darowil said:


> Just heard that one of the ladies in our Thursday KP group died on Sunday. She has always been unwell but it has come as a shock.
> Seems a lot of people around me have dying recently-until Angela it was family members of friends rather than friends. While I'm not sure how old younger than me with a low 20s son still home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam that is just too cute. Too bad I don't have any little girls; all are teenagers or older.


thewren said:


> alright you crocheters - the holidays are approaching - here's an idea for that special little girl on your list. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/how-to-crochet-a-mini-vintage-caravan?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=91ac870788-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-91ac870788-60616885


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of the puppy....when will she/he be home from "school"? Sorry I can't remember her name....is it Kimber?


Bonnie7591 said:


> The phone was 5 yrs old, the biggest thing is he lost photos & videos of GKs & puppy cause he doesn't download them in use the cloud???? I've told him he should enable that but what do I know


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending lots of prayers for an easy surgery and quick recovery. Be sure to take some knitting with you Rookie!


RookieRetiree said:


> Mrsvette - love that cross stitch - is it one where the stitches are very tiny?
> 
> Margaret - sorry about your KP friend; hope the workmen are all doing a good job.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your cross stitch are all lovely.


mrsvette said:


> The Aida cloth comes in different sizes like 14 count (14 holes per inch) and that's what I'm working on now. The X's look nice and neat most of the time. Have worked on 18 count and also 22 count. It's good to have something to "fall back on" since I'm in Florida. Will look for some pics of pieces I've made in the past. Gave many as gifts too. Found 4 to share.
> JULIE - hope you feel better real soon. Fan is quite a good friend to so many! Hope you enjoy the lemons!
> Hope all goes well with DH's surgery too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to check for a crochet circle jacket per Sorlenna's suggestion....TTYL!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> This mouse is just giving me so much trouble. It's so frustrating to try to scroll down and nothing happens. I could spit. Anyone have any suggestions as to what might be causing this?


My mouse was giving me trouble. First change the batteries if it is wireless. Then use canned air and clean the sensor on the bottom. I did this and it worked OK but the easiest and best fix was I found a mouse on sale so I bought one so have a new mouse. There is a big difference so I am glad I did.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are my first two crocheted projects. The square dishcloth I've done twice now (this was the 2nd) and then what they call a spa cloth. Moving on to another project in the class now.


Those look great Gwen!!! Well done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Going on 1pm here and camp was a roaring success today. He didn't want to leave. Glad he enjoyed himself. Greg and I got a bunch of boxes moved over to my place.
> 
> Might knit some more on the Kinzie Baby Top.
> Will see what the rest of the day brings.
> Check in later.????


Sounds like it was a good day all round, that's wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went wandering down the coastline today . Was very busy lots of people about . Well lots for the area I live in ð
> Here are some pictures . All I can say people must have been very small a few hundred look at these door frames


Now that is what I always picture British towns looking like, such character, I love places like that with an old time look to it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Heh. I was so hungry it was hard to go slow, except that it hurt to go faster. But yes, it was very good. I had a piece of bread crumbled into cream of mushroom soup for lunch today and it went well. I'm not quite ready for a cheeseburger, but I'm getting there. :sm23:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gizmo always looks so concerned. Lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen, it doesn't look to be too hard a pattern from what I can see, so I think you'll be able to move on to doing that fairly soon. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's just I've been stressing the difference here for years now! BTW I have the fog of a heavy headcold today, so I can feel a certain sympathy! I did manage to work a wedge of lace in _Waiting for Rain_ which I am knitting in the left over yarn from Gwen's Gansey. Which at the 14th was waiting for clearance.


Oh that's pretty! :sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

When I'm busy (most of the time), I seldom see myself in the mirror. Seeing Mary's pictures, I've come to realize just how old and wrinkled I look with the weight loss. Guess that it's fortunate for me that I spend most of my time smiling. That does distract from noticing all those wrinkles. My mom's face looked so much like mine in these pictures. Even her wrinkles were the results of smiling and laughing while she enjoyed her life and family. At least she didn't carry permanent frowns on her face or spirit.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MrsVette, lovely! Thank you for sharing.
Mary, thank you I am attending vicariously thru your pics.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OhioJoy, we are so hard on ourselves. I think you are beautiful.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> The Aida cloth comes in different sizes like 14 count (14 holes per inch) and that's what I'm working on now. The X's look nice and neat most of the time. Have worked on 18 count and also 22 count. It's good to have something to "fall back on" since I'm in Florida. Will look for some pics of pieces I've made in the past. Gave many as gifts too. Found 4 to share.
> JULIE - hope you feel better real soon. Fan is quite a good friend to so many! Hope you enjoy the lemons!
> Hope all goes well with DH's surgery too!


That's beautiful cross stitch and many hours of work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 15 August '16
> 
> Today in 1945 Emperor Hirohito announced officially to his countrymen of the unconditional surrender of Japan.
> 
> ...


I bet that Seattle will be a nice change at this time of the year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> goonies? --- sam


It's a movie that was one of Christopher's faves when he was growing up.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Goonies


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Haven't been on for quite some time but have been reading tea party. Lots going on the past month+ and way too much to go into. So many wonderful photos of travels, items made, family and friends and especially this past weekend at the KAP. Looked so wonderful and glad all enjoyed it - who wouldn't with such nice folks to spend time with. The colors of the wool really popped out in the pics too! My condolences to to have lost those near and dear and prayers for those who aren't well and get better everyday. Loved the recipes too and have a list of those I want to make when I can get over to my extended family. This has been my first official summer in Florida. Have survived - so far - and have to get used to the downpours and storms. I feel so badly for folks in Louisana with all the flooding. Now I have to give super thumbs up to Gwen! Looks like things are falling into place slowly but surely and do hope the riff raff are out of their place soon. You're a wiz at crocheting too! Now Julie that sweater that's making it's way to Georgia is magnificent! I know Gwen will jump for joy when it arrives. The piece you're working on now is also beautiful. Wish I had the talent and patience but don't. Now I'm back to doing counted cross stitching to pass the time when away from the house. It's going slowly but making progress. I do hope every one has a wonderful day/evening and get to smile a lot - that's what keeping me going looking at the tea party! CYH!!!


Great to see you post.
Cross stitch takes way more dedication than I have, lol, I have several that I started and some only have a couple stitches on them, but I just can't finish a single one, so you and everyone else that do cross stitch have my admiration.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just realized that I wrote on the wrong Tea Party! Wish I could find it and copy and paste! I've really missed everyone on the TP, but life has been really busy. I am doing well and enjoying traveling with friends. My DD is getting married in October, so that has kept me busy as well. I hope to at least get on every week for a check-in. I don't like getting so far behind! The KAP was awesome! I had a wonderful time catching up with everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> wouldn't there be a way to go from one hexagon to the next one without breaking your thread so you could actually make the entire thing row by row and never break your thread? --- sam


I don't know Sam, I don't do afghans so I don't have enough experience with putting squares or other types of blocks together, other than to know I don't have the patience it takes. Those that put the afghans together before the first KAP are definitely to be thanked, I could never have done it, it would have driven me crazy by the end of the first row. :sm16: Not that it's a long trip for me anyway. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope the surgery goes well. Forgotten what he was having done


Left knee replacement.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Joan!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Margaret, condolences on the loss of your friend.
> Gwen, great crochet.
> Julie, love the lace knitting.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Donna, darlin', we so wish that you could come and join us at KAP. You would be most welcome anytime. We really are a caring, supportive, and friendly bunch of knitters and crocheters. We have such great times laughing, teasing, listening to our stories and misadventures as well as successful projects.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I so agree with this. It would be wonderful to have Donna join us for a KAP. Matthew even teases and shares in the conversations. He looks forward to our KAP.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just heard that one of the ladies in our Thursday KP group died on Sunday. She has always been unwell but it has come as a shock.
> Seems a lot of people around me have dying recently-until Angela it was family members of friends rather than friends. While I'm not sure how old younger than me with a low 20s son still home.


Oh that's so sad, I'm so sorry, it's never something that one expects especially as she has a son so young at home. Her poor son.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just realized that I wrote on the wrong Tea Party! Wish I could find it and copy and paste! I've really missed everyone on the TP, but life has been really busy. I am doing well and enjoying traveling with friends. My DD is getting married in October, so that has kept me busy as well. I hope to at least get on every week for a check-in. I don't like getting so far behind! The KAP was awesome! I had a wonderful time catching up with everyone.


Here it is-

Hello, everyone! I have been away far too long, but I'm going to try to at least check in every week. I had a wonderful time at the KAP and can't wait to see any posted pictures. I am doing well and enjoying my traveling. The main thing in my life right now is helping plan my DD's wedding. She's had me knitting some doilies for the reception and boot cuffs for the bridesmaids. I have some other projects to do as well. She has started back to work, so I think I'll get more done as she won't be able to call me as much! I hope to gradually catch up on what's been happening with all of you. I have missed being on the TP! It will be good to reconnect with everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is going to be beautiful Julie. So sorry you are suffering from a headcold. What a miserable feeling that can be. Perhaps a nice hot lemony drink will give you so relief. Sending you gentle hugs!


Thank you, Gwen! I must get a-squeezing! 
BTW, I think the parcel may be waiting for Clearance in the US.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Just realized that I wrote on the wrong Tea Party! Wish I could find it and copy and paste! I've really missed everyone on the TP, but life has been really busy. I am doing well and enjoying traveling with friends. My DD is getting married in October, so that has kept me busy as well. I hope to at least get on every week for a check-in. I don't like getting so far behind! The KAP was awesome! I had a wonderful time catching up with everyone.


It was fun to see you again this year. I do hope you will come again next year. Who knows what Matthew will work up for his next white Elephant gift. I have many more pictures to share as the week goes on. I spent today at church organizing a storage space. It was in great need of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> The Aida cloth comes in different sizes like 14 count (14 holes per inch) and that's what I'm working on now. The X's look nice and neat most of the time. Have worked on 18 count and also 22 count. It's good to have something to "fall back on" since I'm in Florida. Will look for some pics of pieces I've made in the past. Gave many as gifts too. Found 4 to share.
> JULIE - hope you feel better real soon. Fan is quite a good friend to so many! Hope you enjoy the lemons!
> Hope all goes well with DH's surgery too!


Good work, Joan. Fan is a great lady!
BTW it is Rookie's DH who is having knee surgery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Took this photo yesterday all these are at our place. No wonde I needed to get out.


Wow! Looks like a party. lol I have to say, leaving for a bit seems like a great idea with all those vehicles there, if only to preserve your sanity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that's pretty! :sm24:


Thanks !


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, I've started to comment several times but keep getting sidetracked, I hope you are feeling much better very soon, colds are no fun, and head colds and feeling fuzzy headed are worse. 
The lemons are a great gift indeed. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The phone was 5 yrs old, the biggest thing is he lost photos & videos of GKs & puppy cause he doesn't download them in use the cloud???? I've told him he should enable that but what do I know


And now he's grumpy because you were proven right. Oh well, what can you do, mine is the same way. :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, I've started to comment several times but keep getting sidetracked, I hope you are feeling much better very soon, colds are no fun, and head colds and feeling fuzzy headed are worse.
> The lemons are a great gift indeed. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yes! Actually got to do 40 min. Water jogging. Can't remember last time I was at gym.


Awesome!
We were headed to the gym but stopped by my cousins for a short visit and ended up staying for several hours, and even helped her go through a few things in her basement and make her bed as she's been fighting a cold so wasn't really up to it, so the gym will wait for tomorrow. lol I wish our gym had a swimming pool, that would be so nice.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i watched this last yr and really liked it. even got to like the older woman. am anxious for when it comes back on.
> ready for some KAP pic's also. even though i have never met any of them except on here, i feel like i am seeing old friends when i look at the pic. one day maybe


I'm definitely going to try to watch it.

It would be so great if you could go one year, it really is a great time and we are all great friends but you're right, it's great to see faces to go with the names.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> The Aida cloth comes in different sizes like 14 count (14 holes per inch) and that's what I'm working on now. The X's look nice and neat most of the time. Have worked on 18 count and also 22 count. It's good to have something to "fall back on" since I'm in Florida. Will look for some pics of pieces I've made in the past. Gave many as gifts too. Found 4 to share.
> JULIE - hope you feel better real soon. Fan is quite a good friend to so many! Hope you enjoy the lemons!
> Hope all goes well with DH's surgery too!


Oh my goodness!! You are very talented, I'm in awe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Some more pictures from our first day of KAP...


A lovely time with a lovely group of people. Hi to the newcomers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:30pm and a quick check in. So much to comment on. Will have to be done tomorrow as I should have been asleep hours ago. 
Night all. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The instructor called the curly ques a rose....does kind of remind me of a cherokee rose. Sitting here making some very basic coasters right now just to practice. The next lesson on the computer is making a hat which I wouldn't wear so will watch it but doubt I will make it.


Or make it and put it in a charity box, if you want to do the project itself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> When I'm busy (most of the time), I seldom see myself in the mirror. Seeing Mary's pictures, I've come to realize just how old and wrinkled I look with the weight loss. Guess that it's fortunate for me that I spend most of my time smiling. That does distract from noticing all those wrinkles. My mom's face looked so much like mine in these pictures. Even her wrinkles were the results of smiling and laughing while she enjoyed her life and family. At least she didn't carry permanent frowns on her face or spirit.
> 
> Ohio Joy


To be honest Joy, I've never noticed lines in person or in photos, but it's true, smile/laugh lines are much better than frown lines.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just realized that I wrote on the wrong Tea Party! Wish I could find it and copy and paste! I've really missed everyone on the TP, but life has been really busy. I am doing well and enjoying traveling with friends. My DD is getting married in October, so that has kept me busy as well. I hope to at least get on every week for a check-in. I don't like getting so far behind! The KAP was awesome! I had a wonderful time catching up with everyone.


Hi Pammie!!!!! Congrats to your daughter and her fiance as well as you, how exciting. Traveling with friends is always a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Left knee replacement.


Hopes for an easy surgery and even easier recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Night all.


Sweet dreams!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm off to bed as soon as Gymnastics is over, so everyone have a good evening or night. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such sweet furbabies.


Poledra65 said:


> Gizmo always looks so concerned. Lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy you sure give me a boost of confidence! I did look at some patterns like Sorlenna suggested and I think I can do the stitches; just a matter of being able to decifer the directions but hey...like she said there are lots of wonderful KTP folks that are multi-talented that I can bug for help!

I just tried my hand at a simple pattern I found for a coaster. Actually understood the directions (written); just need to weave in the ends. Here is my latest ....must say one of the things I'm like about crochet is it so far seems pretty quick. Of course everything I've attempted so far is also very easy. Duh! Anyway, back to the newest item think I'll make some of these in yellow and orange; maybe white & lime also. But for now I"m off to bed. I have to take Alice for her last puppy shots tomorrow morning. TTYL!



Poledra65 said:


> Gwen, it doesn't look to be too hard a pattern from what I can see, so I think you'll be able to move on to doing that fairly soon. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ME TOO


sassafras123 said:


> OhioJoy, we are so hard on ourselves. I think you are beautiful.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

You are all beautiful, because your hearts shine through in your smiles! 

I forgot to say that the next batch of quilt blocks is done, though not assembled yet. I'm considering trying to quilt it block by block on the machine (after practice on something else). I have a freeform foot and a walking foot I need to learn to use, and it would be much faster. We'll see. I'll try and get pictures tomorrow or Wednesday. That's what I've been doing lately, as I needed a break from knitting. 

Wishing all a good night/day as I head off to sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Left knee replacement.


Of course. It was put off so you could get to KAP. I remember now.
Hope the surgery goes well and he has a good quick recovery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you southern gal - hope you are having a good day. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> i watched this last yr and really liked it. even got to like the older woman. am anxious for when it comes back on.
> ready for some KAP pic's also. even though i have never met any of them except on here, i feel like i am seeing old friends when i look at the pic. one day maybe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy you sure give me a boost of confidence! I did look at some patterns like Sorlenna suggested and I think I can do the stitches; just a matter of being able to decifer the directions but hey...like she said there are lots of wonderful KTP folks that are multi-talented that I can bug for help!
> 
> I just tried my hand at a simple pattern I found for a coaster. Actually understood the directions (written); just need to weave in the ends. Here is my latest ....must say one of the things I'm like about crochet is it so far seems pretty quick. Of course everything I've attempted so far is also very easy. Duh! Anyway, back to the newest item think I'll make some of these in yellow and orange; maybe white & lime also. But for now I"m off to bed. I have to take Alice for her last puppy shots tomorrow morning. TTYL!


You're doing well. And yes it is quicker. Also uses more yarn.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> love the hat sonja - maybe i should try and knit one for me. --- sam


It's very easy to knit Sam you should give it a try


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> alright you crocheters - the holidays are approaching - here's an idea for that special little girl on your list. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/how-to-crochet-a-mini-vintage-caravan?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=91ac870788-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-91ac870788-60616885


I saw that Sam it looked fun but I was more interested in the shape of the front part as it would be the ideal shape for the bottom part of a top hat for the round bowled snowman I want to make


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Took this photo yesterday all these are at our place. No wonde I needed to get out.


Oh my no wonder you didn't want to be there that's a lot of workmen . 
Quick question does Australia still have a lot of what I'm guessing are overhead telephone cables or just where you live


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> The Aida cloth comes in different sizes like 14 count (14 holes per inch) and that's what I'm working on now. The X's look nice and neat most of the time. Have worked on 18 count and also 22 count. It's good to have something to "fall back on" since I'm in Florida. Will look for some pics of pieces I've made in the past. Gave many as gifts too. Found 4 to share.
> JULIE - hope you feel better real soon. Fan is quite a good friend to so many! Hope you enjoy the lemons!
> Hope all goes well with DH's surgery too!


Lovely pictures. I'm working on a cross stitch right now of 3 lab puppies for DS for Christmas., I hope if I don't go blind first???? It's 14 count. & I can hardly see it. Time for a trip to the eye doctor. I never could do 22 count stuff & the one 16 count wasn't fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's exactly what I was going to do....when I remember! Haven't even left the house today except to walk out to get the mail.


Gwen, I think it's 13 oz of booze, (that's a small bottle here, I didn't think about the airline ones )to 1 pound of raisins


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mrsvette - love that cross stitch - is it one where the stitches are very tiny?
> 
> Margaret - sorry about your KP friend; hope the workmen are all doing a good job.
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well with husbands surgery Jeanette and wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of the puppy....when will she/he be home from "school"? Sorry I can't remember her name....is it Kimber?


Yes, Kimber, another month I think. I'm really missing her. I hope she comes home the same happy pup & her spirit isn't broken from being locked in a kennel away from people as she sure loved to be around people. DS says I'm being silly about this


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Julie I'm blushing. 
Cross stitch is hard on the eyes Bonnie, I've got my 27 even weave linen one waiting to be finished, but had to leave it due to numerous babies coming this past year or so. My Bad Faerie is 18 ct and that was quite a challenge. 
Now my cataracts are gone my sight is pretty perfect again so won't need too much magnification to see it. 
My good friend Joan, is very talented too, her work is super.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> When I'm busy (most of the time), I seldom see myself in the mirror. Seeing Mary's pictures, I've come to realize just how old and wrinkled I look with the weight loss. Guess that it's fortunate for me that I spend most of my time smiling. That does distract from noticing all those wrinkles. My mom's face looked so much like mine in these pictures. Even her wrinkles were the results of smiling and laughing while she enjoyed her life and family. At least she didn't carry permanent frowns on her face or spirit.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think everyone looks great in the pictures, so nice to see everyone


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> To be honest Joy, I've never noticed lines in person or in photos, but it's true, smile/laugh lines are much better than frown lines.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw that Sam it looked fun but I was more interested in the shape of the front part as it would be the ideal shape for the bottom part of a top hat for the round bowled snowman I want to make


Now your taking up plastic canvas things too? Can't wait to see your snowman

Edit. I took a second look at that & noticed its crochet, when I first looked I thought it was plastic canvas needlepoint????
I really do need my eyes checked


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my no wonder you didn't want to be there that's a lot of workmen .
> Quick question does Australia still have a lot of what I'm guessing are overhead telephone cables or just where you live


Yes we still have a lot of stobie poles (what we call the poles that take power and telephone cables)., gradually going (but I'm just so used to them I often don't notice them). Newer places are generally put underground.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, hope all goes well with DHs surgery.
Melody, I'm glad Gage had a good time at camp. Most kids love such things, my boys both went to Bible camp when young & loved it
Pammie, good to hear from you. Congrats to your DD
Mary, thanks for sharing more pictures.
Gwen, the coaster looks great, very even stitches, you'll be doing that sweater in no time
Sam, hope you have a great vacation in Seattle.
Julie, so nice of Fan to share the lemons, I'm sure a hot lemon drink will help the head cold too.

I see Cmaliza was at KAP, does she have her grandchild yet? I think it was due in summer.

Do we have any news from Caren? I thought she would be at KAP too

Well I picked another gallon of wild blueberries this afternoon. Took my bear spray this time. I'll see how I feel in the am, might go pick one more pail & then can the whole lot. I was amazed how hot & muggy it was down in the bush today, that's why only one pail.
I got my package in the mail today from Mary Maxim, I ordered a kit for a mermaid tail blanket for my niece for Christmas


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I'm glad you were able to eat something yesterday, hopefully better each day.
> 
> Sounds like everyone had a really good weekend.
> 
> DH was out hunting beaver & pulling out a dam last night( the beaver war never ends????) they would have our land flooded if he didn't keep after them. We farm 200 acres that used to be under water when my FIL was alive, he wouldn't hear of tearing out a dam as we might need that water- a leftover from the great dust bowl years I'm sure. Anyway he managed to drop his iPhone into the river & couldn't find it so this morning he's on the phone trying to find what a new one will cost. He's getting very grouchy, Bell had him on hold for 45 minutes before he finally hung up. Some customer service!


Oh my! :sm25: No wonder he is grouchy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are my first two crocheted projects. The square dishcloth I've done twice now (this was the 2nd) and then what they call a spa cloth. Moving on to another project in the class now.


Wow, fantastic job Gwen. :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Went wandering down the coastline today . Was very busy lots of people about . Well lots for the area I live in ð
> Here are some pictures . All I can say people must have been very small a few hundred look at these door frames


Thanks for sharing your photos. I love seeing photos of where people are from. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Heh. I was so hungry it was hard to go slow, except that it hurt to go faster. But yes, it was very good. I had a piece of bread crumbled into cream of mushroom soup for lunch today and it went well. I'm not quite ready for a cheeseburger, but I'm getting there. :sm23:


I am glad it is improving. Wont be long till cheeseburger time. Could you eat mashed banana in custard? That would be an ok dessert. :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sonja and Sassafras for the encouragement on the crocheting. Definitely faster than my knitting. Also thank you Sorlenna.
> 
> Would love to get to the point that I could make this:
> https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=132129&cat_id=671


I think I have seen something similar on The Whoot! You go girl! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's just I've been stressing the difference here for years now! BTW I have the fog of a heavy headcold today, so I can feel a certain sympathy! I did manage to work a wedge of lace in _Waiting for Rain_ which I am knitting in the left over yarn from Gwen's Gansey. Which at the 14th was waiting for clearance.


That is looking really lovely Julie. Sorry to hear that you have a bad cold. I thought you had been a bit quiet. Hope you feeling better quickly. I wish I could give you some lemons... I have heaps on the tree.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH's surgery is at 9:45 a.m. - have to be there by 7:45 a.m. for all the prep so I doubt I'll be on here for most of the day.


All the best to DH for his surgery. He'll be a new man once he's recovered.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Some more pictures from our first day of KAP...


Great to see everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is a beautiful sleeping bag cathy. the bear looks really comfortable. --- sam


 :sm24: Thanks Sam. LOL. I dont know about beautiful but Serena will think so ... Still learning, still practicing...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Gizmo always looks so concerned. Lol


Great to see pictures of your dogs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> OhioJoy, we are so hard on ourselves. I think you are beautiful.


I second that. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Joan!
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

5:30am here and I just got a call from Greg. He is ill a d won't be coming this morning to take us to camp and drop Gage off. ????
It is pouring rain out and we don't have an umbrella. I done have any taxi money. I think Gage may be disappointed. Not much i can do.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just heard that one of the ladies in our Thursday KP group died on Sunday. She has always been unwell but it has come as a shock.
> Seems a lot of people around me have dying recently-until Angela it was family members of friends rather than friends. While I'm not sure how old younger than me with a low 20s son still home.


Sorry to hear about your sad news.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Took this photo yesterday all these are at our place. No wonde I needed to get out.


Absolutely! I dont blame you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sorlenna! Fan just brought me a dozen lemons from her tree. I will juice some, the rest are earmarked for marmalade.
> I will wish you speedy healing of those gums.


Yay Fan.... I see you supplied Julie with lemons. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my no wonder you didn't want to be there that's a lot of workmen .
> Quick question does Australia still have a lot of what I'm guessing are overhead telephone cables or just where you live


Yes we sure do. Some of our newer estates they have all cables underground now though. Where I am we have telephone, power etc all overhead.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, Kimber, another month I think. I'm really missing her. I hope she comes home the same happy pup & her spirit isn't broken from being locked in a kennel away from people as she sure loved to be around people. DS says I'm being silly about this


Aaaw I hope so too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 5:30am here and I just got a call from Greg. He is ill a d won't be coming this morning to take us to camp and drop Gage off. ????
> It is pouring rain out and we don't have an umbrella. I done have any taxi money. I think Gage may be disappointed. Not much i can do.


Sorry to hear that. I hope Gage isn't too disappointed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, how exciting to get a Mary Maxim package in the mail.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, so sorry. Are there other kids from your neighborhood going? Maybe Gage could catch a ride.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 5:30am here and I just got a call from Greg. He is ill a d won't be coming this morning to take us to camp and drop Gage off. ????
> It is pouring rain out and we don't have an umbrella. I done have any taxi money. I think Gage may be disappointed. Not much i can do.


Hopefully it will stop raining before gage is due to go and you can maybe get the bus .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Golly not quite 10pm here and my eyes can hardly stay open. So I will say goodnight all. Enjoy your day/night. Keep smiling everyone. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 5:30am here and I just got a call from Greg. He is ill a d won't be coming this morning to take us to camp and drop Gage off. ????
> It is pouring rain out and we don't have an umbrella. I done have any taxi money. I think Gage may be disappointed. Not much i can do.


Sorry to hear that. Hope there may be someone else around who could give Gage a lift.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was aware it used more yarn which isn't a problem with what I'm doing right now at least. Thanks for making sure I knew this though.

How's the house coming? That sure was a lot of work vehicles parked in front of the house. Sure you weren't having a party? LOL


darowil said:


> You're doing well. And yes it is quicker. Also uses more yarn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie. I'm going to go out today and will try to remember to get both.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I think it's 13 oz of booze, (that's a small bottle here, I didn't think about the airline ones )to 1 pound of raisins


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pooh to your DH....Kimber is your furbaby and part of the family. I bet he does miss her just doesn't want to appear attached to her.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, Kimber, another month I think. I'm really missing her. I hope she comes home the same happy pup & her spirit isn't broken from being locked in a kennel away from people as she sure loved to be around people. DS says I'm being silly about this


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of plastic canvas, cmaliza (Carol) does some really nice plastic canvas.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Now your taking up plastic canvas things too? Can't wait to see your snowman
> 
> Edit. I took a second look at that & noticed its crochet, when I first looked I thought it was plastic canvas needlepoint????
> I really do need my eyes checked


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't know if the baby has arrived yet. Right before the KAP her DIL was having some cramping and I do know it is due very soon.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, hope all goes well with DHs surgery.
> Melody, I'm glad Gage had a good time at camp. Most kids love such things, my boys both went to Bible camp when young & loved it
> Pammie, good to hear from you. Congrats to your DD
> Mary, thanks for sharing more pictures.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see the mermaid tail done up.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, hope all goes well with DHs surgery.
> Melody, I'm glad Gage had a good time at camp. Most kids love such things, my boys both went to Bible camp when young & loved it
> Pammie, good to hear from you. Congrats to your DD
> Mary, thanks for sharing more pictures.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea Cathy...or perhaps Sorlenna could mash or puree some banana and freeze it then eat it like ice cream.


sugarsugar said:


> I am glad it is improving. Wont be long till cheeseburger time. Could you eat mashed banana in custard? That would be an ok dessert. :sm17:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just subscribed to The Whoot. Love it!


sugarsugar said:


> I think I have seen something similar on The Whoot! You go girl! :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:30am here and I just got a call from Greg. He is ill a d won't be coming this morning to take us to camp and drop Gage off. ????
> It is pouring rain out and we don't have an umbrella. I done have any taxi money. I think Gage may be disappointed. Not much i can do.


 :sm13: :sm13: :sm25:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, oh, oh....just got an email that I have a package arriving by UPS tomorrow....could it be the Gurnsey? I'm so excited!

Julie hope the head cold is better today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Julie I'm blushing.
> Cross stitch is hard on the eyes Bonnie, I've got my 27 even weave linen one waiting to be finished, but had to leave it due to numerous babies coming this past year or so. My Bad Faerie is 18 ct and that was quite a challenge.
> Now my cataracts are gone my sight is pretty perfect again so won't need too much magnification to see it.
> My good friend Joan, is very talented too, her work is super.


 :sm24: :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: I only speak the truth!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just tried my hand at a simple pattern I found for a coaster. Actually understood the directions (written); just need to weave in the ends. Here is my latest ....must say one of the things I'm like about crochet is it so far seems pretty quick. Of course everything I've attempted so far is also very easy. Duh! Anyway, back to the newest item think I'll make some of these in yellow and orange; maybe white & lime also. But for now I"m off to bed. I have to take Alice for her last puppy shots tomorrow morning. TTYL!


Looks fabulous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, hope all goes well with DHs surgery.
> Melody, I'm glad Gage had a good time at camp. Most kids love such things, my boys both went to Bible camp when young & loved it
> Pammie, good to hear from you. Congrats to your DD
> Mary, thanks for sharing more pictures.
> ...


I just need to organise myself- feeling somewhat woozy- I have also an Echinacea brew I must make up.
Those wild blueberries sound fantastic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is looking really lovely Julie. Sorry to hear that you have a bad cold. I thought you had been a bit quiet. Hope you feeling better quickly. I wish I could give you some lemons... I have heaps on the tree.


Thanks, Cathy! I am sure Customs would find a way to confiscate them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yay Fan.... I see you supplied Julie with lemons. :sm24:


My own tree is next door- and too tiny still!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad it is improving. Wont be long till cheeseburger time. Could you eat mashed banana in custard? That would be an ok dessert. :sm17:


I'm trying different things, so making progress. I expected some difficulty but managing fine. It won't hurt me to lose a couple of pounds either. Ha.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, oh, oh....just got an email that I have a package arriving by UPS tomorrow....could it be the Gurnsey? I'm so excited!


SQUEE! Excited for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, oh, oh....just got an email that I have a package arriving by UPS tomorrow....could it be the Gurnsey? I'm so excited!
> 
> Julie hope the head cold is better today.


I reckon so- officially it is in the domestic delivery network- has left the inbound mail centre and is on its way to a local delivery depot! Brilliant - Photos please!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I've been very busy doing nothing this afternoon , apart from doing laundry and putting it on the washing line I'm sat here in the garden watching all kinds of insects being very busy and pondering why we have wasps . He can't have liked me staring at him as he's just come buzzing right in my face . I really should move and get the grass cut maybe later


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just subscribed to The Whoot. Love it!


I love it too . Plenty of ideas there ,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully it will stop raining before gage is due to go and you can maybe get the bus .


I doubt very much if bus is an option, buses only in large cities here.
Melody, hope you find another way for Gage to get to camp since he enjoyed it yesterday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't wait to see the mermaid tail done up.


It may take a while, I really want this cross stitch done before I start something else, will see how it goes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I doubt very much if bus is an option, buses only in large cities here.
> Melody, hope you find another way for Gage to get to camp since he enjoyed it yesterday.


That didn't even enter my head . I can understand were you live but I thought Mel lived in a town . How do people who can't drive get out and about


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, the whoot has lots of great crafts & recipes, you will love it.

Sonja, enjoy your rest in the garden, before long it will be too cold to sit out there. Don't you usually have wasps? We have lots here & they are a real problem, nasty little buggers often sting without provocation. DH is forever spraying nests, they even built one in our bird feeder???? He was putting a roof on an old building that's used for storage & found a huge nest, didn't have any of the spray he usually uses but DS had some Raid brand bed bug spray, he said it instantly killed them so he wit & bought more for the next be he finds. He got badly stung a few years ago while on the roof of a grain bin, by the time he got to the house his eyes were swelled completely shut, now he gets rid of every nest he finds


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had a nice pleasant surprise - DH had pork chops and fried potatoes ready for our evening meal---we ate early as I skipped lunch and then I took a nap. It was a good trip home despite the construction and heavy traffic.


That was so thoughtful. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I'm glad you were able to eat something yesterday, hopefully better each day.
> 
> Sounds like everyone had a really good weekend.
> 
> DH was out hunting beaver & pulling out a dam last night( the beaver war never ends????) they would have our land flooded if he didn't keep after them. We farm 200 acres that used to be under water when my FIL was alive, he wouldn't hear of tearing out a dam as we might need that water- a leftover from the great dust bowl years I'm sure. Anyway he managed to drop his iPhone into the river & couldn't find it so this morning he's on the phone trying to find what a new one will cost. He's getting very grouchy, Bell had him on hold for 45 minutes before he finally hung up. Some customer service!


Too bad about the phone. I switched my phone service from Cogeco to Bell and am now sorry I did. I'm stuck in for 2 years.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are my first two crocheted projects. The square dishcloth I've done twice now (this was the 2nd) and then what they call a spa cloth. Moving on to another project in the class now.


They're both pretty. I really should be doing some too. I'm running out of dishcloths. It's such an easy crochet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Going on 1pm here and camp was a roaring success today. He didn't want to leave. Glad he enjoyed himself. Greg and I got a bunch of boxes moved over to my place.
> 
> Might knit some more on the Kinzie Baby Top.
> Will see what the rest of the day brings.
> Check in later.????


I'm so glad that Gage enjoyed camp.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, the whoot has lots of great crafts & recipes, you will love it.
> 
> Sonja, enjoy your rest in the garden, before long it will be too cold to sit out there. Don't you usually have wasps? We have lots here & they are a real problem, nasty little buggers often sting without provocation. DH is forever spraying nests, they even built one in our bird feeder???? He was putting a roof on an old building that's used for storage & found a huge nest, didn't have any of the spray he usually uses but DS had some Raid brand bed bug spray, he said it instantly killed them so he wit & bought more for the next be he finds. He got badly stung a few years ago while on the roof of a grain bin, by the time he got to the house his eyes were swelled completely shut, now he gets rid of every nest he finds


Oh yes we have wasps and I was just wondering what they are actually good for apart from like you say stinging without any provocation . when my two older sons were young they were with friends climbing a tree near the front of the house when they disturbed a nest four of them ran home including my oldest who was followed into the house by lots of wasps , they even managed to get up his shorts and into his under pants , luckily he and his friends were not allergic or they could have been in serious trouble the amount of stings they got . Youngest son and his friend stood still wondering why everyone was running off and never got one sting


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Maybe dust in the wheel. Turn it over and check the wheel.
> Could also be static, so rub the wheel with a cloth you would use for dusting, like a swifter cloth or a dryer sheet.
> 
> Had this happen years ago, can't remember if it worked or not. I bought a mouse from Dollarama and that works really well.
> Good luck.


I'll try that but it's a new mouse.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Maybe dust in the wheel. Turn it over and check the wheel.
> Could also be static, so rub the wheel with a cloth you would use for dusting, like a swifter cloth or a dryer sheet.
> 
> Had this happen years ago, can't remember if it worked or not. I bought a mouse from Dollarama and that works really well.
> Good luck.


I blew the dust out and rub it with a fleecy...no change :sm03:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went wandering down the coastline today . Was very busy lots of people about . Well lots for the area I live in ð
> Here are some pictures . All I can say people must have been very small a few hundred look at these door frames


Nice pictures, Sonja. From what I understand, there weren't any tall people a few hundred years ago.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sonja and Sassafras for the encouragement on the crocheting. Definitely faster than my knitting. Also thank you Sorlenna.
> 
> Would love to get to the point that I could make this:
> https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=132129&cat_id=671


That's quite a sweater. Even though I've been crocheting for a long time, don't know if I'd want to do that.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:45am and Gage and I are both home. He was a bit disappointed but rolled over and went back to sleep. So I did the same.

Raining here so we are watching a movie. Gage requested bacon for breakfast so he ate that and told me I was the best.☺

Going to try and finish the kinzie top today.
I am hoping Greg is feeling a bit better.

Off I go. 


Oh Nuts almost forgot.....
Julie the piece you posted is beautiful and I hope your cold decides to leave soon. 

Margaret I am sorry to hear of your knitting group friend passing away.

Sorlenna I am happy you have been able to ear more.

Sonja the baby baable hat is so sweet.

Gwen I am so excited for your package to arrive.☺


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> The secret is that the longer you leave it, the longer it takes it to get dirty again :sm23: :sm23: A bit the same as dusting - just gives the new dust a chance to land somewhere........
> 
> Lovely to see and hear of the wonderful time all you friends had at the KAP. One day....
> So sorry to hear you got home to sad news Tami.
> ...


I envy you the trip to the Galapagos and Peru. Will be a wonderful trip. Hope you take lots of photos to show us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's just I've been stressing the difference here for years now! BTW I have the fog of a heavy headcold today, so I can feel a certain sympathy! I did manage to work a wedge of lace in _Waiting for Rain_ which I am knitting in the left over yarn from Gwen's Gansey. Which at the 14th was waiting for clearance.


Sorry that you're suffering from a headcold. Hope it doesn't linger. Your lacework looks very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 15 August '16
> 
> Today in 1945 Emperor Hirohito announced officially to his countrymen of the unconditional surrender of Japan.
> 
> ...


Good recipes, Sam, particularly like the Italian Crescent casserole. Might give that a try.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Joan!
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> buy ohnline. --- sam http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=kumihimo%20kits


Thank you for that info, Sam. Did you try your hand at it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just heard that one of the ladies in our Thursday KP group died on Sunday. She has always been unwell but it has come as a shock.
> Seems a lot of people around me have dying recently-until Angela it was family members of friends rather than friends. While I'm not sure how old younger than me with a low 20s son still home.


So sorry for the loss of your knitting friend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Took this photo yesterday all these are at our place. No wonde I needed to get out.


Sure is a busy street. What was going on?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yup, everyone says if you don't like the weather, wait an hour????


Just heard on the news that the first 6 months of 2016 have been the warmest on record since they started keeping track and July the hottest ever.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mrsvette - love that cross stitch - is it one where the stitches are very tiny?
> 
> Margaret - sorry about your KP friend; hope the workmen are all doing a good job.
> 
> ...


Hope your DH's surgery went well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> The Aida cloth comes in different sizes like 14 count (14 holes per inch) and that's what I'm working on now. The X's look nice and neat most of the time. Have worked on 18 count and also 22 count. It's good to have something to "fall back on" since I'm in Florida. Will look for some pics of pieces I've made in the past. Gave many as gifts too. Found 4 to share.
> JULIE - hope you feel better real soon. Fan is quite a good friend to so many! Hope you enjoy the lemons!
> Hope all goes well with DH's surgery too!


Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Some more pictures from our first day of KAP...


What great pictures of a great group. Looks like the DH's were enjoying themselves as well. Good going.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My mouse was giving me trouble. First change the batteries if it is wireless. Then use canned air and clean the sensor on the bottom. I did this and it worked OK but the easiest and best fix was I found a mouse on sale so I bought one so have a new mouse. There is a big difference so I am glad I did.


Since it's a new mouse, I'm going to Staples (where it came from) and see what they have to say. I might just buy a new wireless one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gizmo always looks so concerned. Lol


Lovely pictures of your fur babies.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

oops! See below.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> When I'm busy (most of the time), I seldom see myself in the mirror. Seeing Mary's pictures, I've come to realize just how old and wrinkled I look with the weight loss. Guess that it's fortunate for me that I spend most of my time smiling. That does distract from noticing all those wrinkles. My mom's face looked so much like mine in these pictures. Even her wrinkles were the results of smiling and laughing while she enjoyed her life and family. At least she didn't carry permanent frowns on her face or spirit.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Don't be so hard on yourself. I think you look great.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That didn't even enter my head . I can understand were you live but I thought Mel lived in a town . How do people who can't drive get out and about


Sorry didn't attach your quote, what I had typed was:

We walk, bicycle, friends, neighbors or taxis. ????????????????
Sometimes an ambulance when need be.????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just heard that one of the ladies in our Thursday KP group died on Sunday. She has always been unwell but it has come as a shock.
> Seems a lot of people around me have dying recently-until Angela it was family members of friends rather than friends. While I'm not sure how old younger than me with a low 20s son still home.


So sad to hear this Darowil. A real shame with a son still in his 20's. Hard to lose people we know and care about. Friends and all we love are the real treasures of this life. Sympathies to the family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I envy you the trip to the Galapagos and Peru. Will be a wonderful trip. Hope you take lots of photos to show us.


Me too. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> alright you crocheters - the holidays are approaching - here's an idea for that special little girl on your list. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/how-to-crochet-a-mini-vintage-caravan?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=91ac870788-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-91ac870788-60616885


That little caravan is so adorable.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, what a lot of cars. I was thinking company but then saw Julie's post that it was workmen. Puts into mind the book "A Year in Provence." Hope this means you will soon be in your home with all done, but I know it takes time to get it all done, so here's to extra patience too. Can see why you needed to get out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely will post a photo when I get it.



Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon so- officially it is in the domestic delivery network- has left the inbound mail centre and is on its way to a local delivery depot! Brilliant - Photos please!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I'm going to try and do a half hour in the pool again. Usually I'd do an hour of gentle yoga class but I'm still working up to previous level.
I've been invited to Getty Museum in LA on Saturday and don't want to overdo and not be able to go. I've never been and I'm really excited.
I'm suppose to be on Budesonide 3mg/day. But read in book on Microscopic colitis that tapering more slowly can help. So this week trying every other day and next week every third day. So far, so good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We also have lots of wasps; vicious little monsters. I always have wasp spray on hand to kill them. I think their stings is one of the worsts.


Swedenme said:


> Oh yes we have wasps and I was just wondering what they are actually good for apart from like you say stinging without any provocation . when my two older sons were young they were with friends climbing a tree near the front of the house when they disturbed a nest four of them ran home including my oldest who was followed into the house by lots of wasps , they even managed to get up his shorts and into his under pants , luckily he and his friends were not allergic or they could have been in serious trouble the amount of stings they got . Youngest son and his friend stood still wondering why everyone was running off and never got one sting


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy you sure give me a boost of confidence! I did look at some patterns like Sorlenna suggested and I think I can do the stitches; just a matter of being able to decifer the directions but hey...like she said there are lots of wonderful KTP folks that are multi-talented that I can bug for help!
> 
> I just tried my hand at a simple pattern I found for a coaster. Actually understood the directions (written); just need to weave in the ends. Here is my latest ....must say one of the things I'm like about crochet is it so far seems pretty quick. Of course everything I've attempted so far is also very easy. Duh! Anyway, back to the newest item think I'll make some of these in yellow and orange; maybe white & lime also. But for now I"m off to bed. I have to take Alice for her last puppy shots tomorrow morning. TTYL!


You did a great job on the coaster.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You are all beautiful, because your hearts shine through in your smiles!
> 
> I forgot to say that the next batch of quilt blocks is done, though not assembled yet. I'm considering trying to quilt it block by block on the machine (after practice on something else). I have a freeform foot and a walking foot I need to learn to use, and it would be much faster. We'll see. I'll try and get pictures tomorrow or Wednesday. That's what I've been doing lately, as I needed a break from knitting.
> 
> Wishing all a good night/day as I head off to sleep.


You said it so well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Took Alice to the vet for her final puppy shots and rabies vaccination. She also was weighed; at approx. 3 1/2 months old she now weighs 30 lbs! She is getting so tall but staying lean! Going to be a very large furbaby.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:30am here and I just got a call from Greg. He is ill a d won't be coming this morning to take us to camp and drop Gage off. ????
> It is pouring rain out and we don't have an umbrella. I done have any taxi money. I think Gage may be disappointed. Not much i can do.


Oh that is bad news for Gage. Maybe you could check with the camp counselor to see if there is anyone that Gage could get a ride with if this should happen again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you Liz.


budasha said:


> You did a great job on the coaster.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So disappointed. Had to rip back a whole section of the mitten. Took a while to realize the pattern wasn't working out right. I miss my written patterns. Everything was right there if it was written well. Never had this trouble. Think it is because the symbols are on one page and the written out what they mean is on the other page. I worked out a thing where I had them above the pattern but now I am going to cut out the written out way of doing the cables and put them beside the symbol since they are spaced differently. I double checked them but somehow still didn't get it right. First section is good so I know it is me. Anyway, here is a photo after I frogged back to the first pattern. Will take a few days off and see if my mind gets better and get things cleaned up around the house so my mind isn't so cluttered. Somehow when my house is cluttered, it reflects my mind or vice versa. :sm09: I did use markers but they have to be added back in when I figure out where I am and start knitting again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So disappointed. Had to rip back a whole section of the mitten. Took a while to realize the pattern wasn't working out right. I miss my written patterns. Everything was right there if it was written well. Never had this trouble. Think it is because the symbols are on one page and the written out what they mean is on the other page. I worked out a thing where I had them above the pattern but now I am going to cut out the written out way of doing the cables and put them beside the symbol since they are spaced differently. I double checked them but somehow still didn't get it right. First section is good so I know it is me. Anyway, here is a photo after I frogged back to the first pattern. Will take a few days off and see if my mind gets better and get things cleaned up around the house so my mind isn't so cluttered. Somehow when my house is cluttered, it reflects my mind or vice versa. :sm09:


I'm sorry you had to frog your mitten. Very depressing when that happens. I'm still depressed over mine. Must get at it right now. Hope it will be easier going when you get back to it.

We had quite a rain last night but really needed it. It didn't stop until about 10 a.m. today. Some parts of Ontario are under a rain storm watch. It's very windy now and that makes me a little nervous.

I'm finally caught up and I have to do some shopping...so back later.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'll try that but it's a new mouse.


You might need to change the sensitivity - don't ask me how but probably thru' "settings", then "keyboard". It affects how far the cursor moves for a given distance the mouse is moved. I also get problems with the computer recognising the mouse is actually there but it's a wireless version, and turning it on and off sometimes works for me. (you - i.e. DH in my case - have to install the right programme in the first place of course but assume this has been done for your previous mouse.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DH is out if surgery. Dr. said it was a little tricky getting his new knee (xlg) in, but all is good. I won't see him until he's in a regular room, but things went well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:45am and Gage and I are both home. He was a bit disappointed but rolled over and went back to sleep. So I did the same.
> 
> Raining here so we are watching a movie. Gage requested bacon for breakfast so he ate that and told me I was the best.☺
> 
> ...


Thank you, Mel! It seems to have gone to my chest a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry that you're suffering from a headcold. Hope it doesn't linger. Your lacework looks very pretty.


Thank you, Liz.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So disappointed. Had to rip back a whole section of the mitten. Took a while to realize the pattern wasn't working out right. I miss my written patterns. Everything was right there if it was written well. Never had this trouble. Think it is because the symbols are on one page and the written out what they mean is on the other page. I worked out a thing where I had them above the pattern but now I am going to cut out the written out way of doing the cables and put them beside the symbol since they are spaced differently. I double checked them but somehow still didn't get it right. First section is good so I know it is me. Anyway, here is a photo after I frogged back to the first pattern. Will take a few days off and see if my mind gets better and get things cleaned up around the house so my mind isn't so cluttered. Somehow when my house is cluttered, it reflects my mind or vice versa. :sm09: I did use markers but they have to be added back in when I figure out where I am and start knitting again.


Sorry you had to rip back, better luck next time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry you had to frog but oh my it is looking beautiful!



Cashmeregma said:


> So disappointed. Had to rip back a whole section of the mitten. Took a while to realize the pattern wasn't working out right. I miss my written patterns. Everything was right there if it was written well. Never had this trouble. Think it is because the symbols are on one page and the written out what they mean is on the other page. I worked out a thing where I had them above the pattern but now I am going to cut out the written out way of doing the cables and put them beside the symbol since they are spaced differently. I double checked them but somehow still didn't get it right. First section is good so I know it is me. Anyway, here is a photo after I frogged back to the first pattern. Will take a few days off and see if my mind gets better and get things cleaned up around the house so my mind isn't so cluttered. Somehow when my house is cluttered, it reflects my mind or vice versa. :sm09: I did use markers but they have to be added back in when I figure out where I am and start knitting again.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie-I wish I was there to gather the blueberries! I know they are delicious!

Julie- I hope you are feeling better. Colds can be so annoying.

Jeanette- I'm glad the surgery is over. I hope he will heal quickly. I had no problem with mine, but I know that isn't the case with everyone. Make sure he does his exercises! I really think that is the key. Also, taking the pain meds correctly. I tried to stop mine too soon, and it was not good. Much better to keep the pain down, than start hurting and start over.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH is out if surgery. Dr. said it was a little tricky getting his new knee (xlg) in, but all is good. I won't see him until he's in a regular room, but things went well.


So glad to hear it went well. They put that knee through quite a workout before finishing the surgery. I know he has a wonderful care giver when he comes home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*My Gurnesey arrived!!!* I immediately opened it and tried it on. Perfect fit and it is absolutely the *most* beautiful sweater I've ever had!!! Julie you are amazing and I immediately felt a NZ Julie hug! I just had Hannah take a front and back picture of it and emailed it to myself so I can post it. As soon as it gets to my email I'll post pictures. *Thank you Julie! I love it!!!*


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Too bad about the phone. I switched my phone service from Cogeco to Bell and am now sorry I did. I'm stuck in for 2 years.


We like Bell as it seems to work everywhere. Some companies don't have service in all areas. Bell even works in the US in almost all areas we've visited except Minnisota.
DH doesnt have a contract & has a good package for the price. He just has to buy & activate a new phone now but we have to get to Edmonon to do that as if you don't buy direct from Apple you have to pay a fee to get it unlocked


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *My Gurnesey arrived!!!* I immediately opened it and tried it on. Perfect fit and it is absolutely the *most* beautiful sweater I've ever had!!! Julie you are amazing and I immediately felt a NZ Julie hug! I just had Hannah take a front and back picture of it and emailed it to myself so I can post it. As soon as it gets to my email I'll post pictures. *Thank you Julie! I love it!!!*


Awesome.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yipeeeeee Gwen so pleased for you, it sure is a wonderful unique garment having seen it up close.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, hope cold better soon. Gwen, excited to see picture.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh yes we have wasps and I was just wondering what they are actually good for apart from like you say stinging without any provocation . when my two older sons were young they were with friends climbing a tree near the front of the house when they disturbed a nest four of them ran home including my oldest who was followed into the house by lots of wasps , they even managed to get up his shorts and into his under pants , luckily he and his friends were not allergic or they could have been in serious trouble the amount of stings they got . Youngest son and his friend stood still wondering why everyone was running off and never got one sting


Your poor son, they hurt so bad 
I wasn't alergic to them but one year I stepped in a nest when picking rasberries, they went up my pant leg & I got probably 5-6 stings. The next year I was weeding flowers & grabbed a clump of grass, there was a small nest, again got 5-6 stings but that time I had to go to the hospital, my hand & lower arm swelled terribly, had to get my wedding rings cut off & was feeling tight in the chest. The doctor thought I reacted badly because I had so many stings close together. Fortunately haven't been stung since,


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't know if the baby has arrived yet. Right before the KAP her DIL was having some cramping and I do know it is due very soon.


She arrived early Sunday morning so Carol was able to stay and enjoy KAP.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'll try that but it's a new mouse.


Maybe you should take it back & tell them to give you a new one?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just heard on the news that the first 6 months of 2016 have been the warmest on record since they started keeping track and July the hottest ever.


Certainly not here. We've had much more rain than for any years but not so hot


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see your new sweater, Gwen! Your crocheting is looking really nice. Phyllis did a crochet workshop at the KAP, so I found some things I was not doing correctly. I think I will do a dishcloth first. I did some circular hot pads years ago, too. I just don't know if I'll ever attempt a garment. Knitting is so much easier for me, and my favorite look. My DM made me a vest like the circular jacket you, or someone else, posted. I sure wish I knew what happened to it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So disappointed. Had to rip back a whole section of the mitten. Took a while to realize the pattern wasn't working out right. I miss my written patterns. Everything was right there if it was written well. Never had this trouble. Think it is because the symbols are on one page and the written out what they mean is on the other page. I worked out a thing where I had them above the pattern but now I am going to cut out the written out way of doing the cables and put them beside the symbol since they are spaced differently. I double checked them but somehow still didn't get it right. First section is good so I know it is me. Anyway, here is a photo after I frogged back to the first pattern. Will take a few days off and see if my mind gets better and get things cleaned up around the house so my mind isn't so cluttered. Somehow when my house is cluttered, it reflects my mind or vice versa. :sm09: I did use markers but they have to be added back in when I figure out where I am and start knitting again.


Sorry you had to frog, they will be beautiful when done


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Just heard that one of the ladies in our Thursday KP group died on Sunday. She has always been unwell but it has come as a shock.
> Seems a lot of people around me have dying recently-until Angela it was family members of friends rather than friends. While I'm not sure how old younger than me with a low 20s son still home.


I am sorry to hear of the loss of your friend and Tami's as well. I hope you will be getting into your home soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, so glad your sweater arrived,can't wait to see pictures.

Mary, thanks for sharing the news about Carols GD, she will be over the moon.

Lin, what an exciting trip you have planned, hope you take & share lots of photos as I will never get there.

Sonja, here unless you live in a city, probably over 100,000, it's very rare to have buses. Some towns have a Handivan for seniors, a van that is driven usually by volunteers that runs a couple of days a week that seniors can book a ride for doctors appointments etc. The local grocery delivers to people who can't get out too. Other than that as Lynette says, walk,bike, taxi, bum a ride or in desperation, the ambulance???? The joys of living in rural, small town Canada.

Well, better get back at it, I got one freezer cleaned this morning & need to do the other, by then my blueberries should have sat long enough with the sugar on them that I can get them in the jars to can.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


Wow, Gwen! It is beautiful and beautiful on you. Julie not only is a terrific knitter, but how in the world did you do that perfect fit long distance. I love the cuffs too!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to double check the photo, but I think Mary found some of those for our "international" cookie experience.


I did bring the McVitties brand.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow that looks fantastic and as you say a perfect fit. I love the cuff detail too, and the yarn is very soft and cosy.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking good Gwen!Love it!
Well knitted Julie


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I think Julie gauged the size based on her own measurements as well as Gwens, both ladies look to be of similar size, ie big hearted, warm, and very huggable!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


Ta Da and drum roll... that looks wonderful!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Still waiting for a room; just like a hotel and have to wait until current guests check out. All is good though; DH is doing fine.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Since it's a new mouse, I'm going to Staples (where it came from) and see what they have to say. I might just buy a new wireless one.


Or maybe they'll just give you another since the one they sold you doesn't work. :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, so glad DH doing well. 
Gwen, supercalifragilistisexpialadocious...or something close, like magnificent! 
Julie, stunning, great work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


Had to miss a few pages and find your post to see your beautiful sweater . It's gorgeous and fits perfect 
.cant believe how quickly it got there


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks great Gwen. I love the sleeves. 

RookieRetiree I hope DH gets a room soon. How long are they planning on keeping him in the hospital?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH is out if surgery. Dr. said it was a little tricky getting his new knee (xlg) in, but all is good. I won't see him until he's in a regular room, but things went well.


Good news. Now for a staightforward recovery.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, Julie! Gwen, you look lovely wearing it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH is out if surgery. Dr. said it was a little tricky getting his new knee (xlg) in, but all is good. I won't see him until he's in a regular room, but things went well.


That's good news Jeanette now you can breathe again . Hope all goes well in the next few weeks and he makes a speedy recovery


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


That is just beautiful Gwen, you look amazing, it suits you so well, a perfect fit. Fantastic work Julie, well done you.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH is out if surgery. Dr. said it was a little tricky getting his new knee (xlg) in, but all is good. I won't see him until he's in a regular room, but things went well.


Great news! He'll need patience with PT. Both of my next door neighbors had it done. Took a while but so much better now!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh Gwen that is gorgeous! Your smile says it all! Much time, patience and love went into making it that's for sure! Hope winter will be chilly so you can have a big warm hug from Julie every time you wear it! Exquisite!!!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Julie sure hope you feel better and not get worse! Keep nice and warm and have hot tea to cozy up with!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful sweater, beautiful model and beautiful knitting. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> So disappointed. Had to rip back a whole section of the mitten. Took a while to realize the pattern wasn't working out right. I miss my written patterns. Everything was right there if it was written well. Never had this trouble. Think it is because the symbols are on one page and the written out what they mean is on the other page. I worked out a thing where I had them above the pattern but now I am going to cut out the written out way of doing the cables and put them beside the symbol since they are spaced differently. I double checked them but somehow still didn't get it right. First section is good so I know it is me. Anyway, here is a photo after I frogged back to the first pattern. Will take a few days off and see if my mind gets better and get things cleaned up around the house so my mind isn't so cluttered. Somehow when my house is cluttered, it reflects my mind or vice versa. :sm09: I did use markers but they have to be added back in when I figure out where I am and start knitting again.


Sorry you had frog your lovely mitten Daralene . Hope you can get back on track without to many problems


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I finally got of my lazy behind and cut all the grass did some more laundry made something to eat and then since husband was at his brothers and it was still very warm went to the beach to cool down with youngest son


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I finally got of my lazy behind and cut all the grass did some more laundry made something to eat and then since husband was at his brothers and it was still very warm went to the beach to cool down with youngest son


Sounds like a good day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I finally got of my lazy behind and cut all the grass did some more laundry made something to eat and then since husband was at his brothers and it was still very warm went to the beach to cool down with youngest son


Lovely photos. Thanks for sharing. I am glad that you could spend some quality time with your youngest son. When does he go back to school?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH is out if surgery. Dr. said it was a little tricky getting his new knee (xlg) in, but all is good. I won't see him until he's in a regular room, but things went well.


Glad the surgery is over and hope he does well with recovery and physio. Sorry it was tricky getting the new one in. Healing wishes. Hope this means he will be out of pain when all is healed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry you had to rip back, better luck next time.


Thanks Jule. Sure knocks my confidence down. Hoping I can sort out the symbols.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry you had to frog but oh my it is looking beautiful!


Thanks Gwen. Like what ;you've been doing too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *My Gurnesey arrived!!!* I immediately opened it and tried it on. Perfect fit and it is absolutely the *most* beautiful sweater I've ever had!!! Julie you are amazing and I immediately felt a NZ Julie hug! I just had Hannah take a front and back picture of it and emailed it to myself so I can post it. As soon as it gets to my email I'll post pictures. *Thank you Julie! I love it!!!*


How Wonderful. Can't wait to see the photos. I'm sure it will be a treasure forever.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you had to frog, they will be beautiful when done


Thanks. Am wondering if I will ever finish. Think perhaps I'd better not have the tv on or DH at home. I did so well with Julie's lace workshop I thought I could do anything.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks. Am wondering if I will ever finish. Think perhaps I'd better not have the tv on or DH at home. I did so well with Julie's lace workshop I thought I could do anything.


You will figure it out. You are a fabulous knitter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sounds like a good day.


We had a nice evening went down the cliff in the funicular lift which is a 136 years old and the oldest working funicular lift in the uk . Bit scary though when you think that the only thing stopping you from tumbling down the cliff is a brakeman . Getting back up was harder as the lift closed . Legs felt like jelly


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 16 August '16

Heidi is disappointed. Had a doctor's appointment this afternoon and she was hoping he would say I couldn't go to Seattle. She will be worry wort until I get back. I keep telling her I will be just fine but she doesn't completely believe me. Wish my breathing was a little better but will be fine - I don't plan on doing that much or moving that quickly.

Rain this morning and glorious sun and gentle breeze at 88° this afternoon. It really is pleasant out - the air is a little thick but not that bad. The boys have been swimming most of the afternoon. At least that keeps them busy - they definitely need to be back in school - they are getting bored and with boredom come chaos.

I am waiting for Heidi to call me for dinner - we are having fresh tomato sandwiches straight out of our tomato patch. Yum - can't wait.

Someone has to try this bread. Maybe I will - we'll see. It just seems so different. What do you think? It was described as "inside out" bread.

PANE BIANCO

Total Time: 2h 40min
Makes One Loaf

Ingredients

DOUGH

3 cups King Arthur Unbleached Bread Flour*
2 teaspoons instant yeast
1 1/4 teaspoons salt
1 large egg
1/2 cup lukewarm milk
1/3 cup lukewarm water
3 tablespoons olive oil
*See "tips," below.

FILLING

3/4 cup shredded Italian-blend cheese or the cheese of your choice
1/2 cup oil-packed sun-dried tomatoes or your own oven-roasted tomatoes
3 to 6 cloves garlic, peeled and minced
1/3 cup chopped fresh basil, green or purple

Instructions

To make the dough:

1. Combine all of the dough ingredients in a bowl (or the bucket of your bread machine), and mix and knead - by hand, using a mixer, or in your bread machine set on the dough cycle - to make a smooth, very soft dough. The dough should stick a bit to the bottom of the bowl if you're using a stand mixer.

2. Place the dough in a lightly greased bowl, cover, and let it rise for 45 to 60 minutes, or until it's doubled in size.

Continuing:

3. Meanwhile, thoroughly drain the tomatoes, patting them dry. Use kitchen shears to cut them into smaller bits.

4. Gently deflate the dough.

5. Flatten and pat it into a 22" x 8 1/2" rectangle.

6. Spread with the cheese, tomatoes, garlic, and basil.

7. Starting with one long edge, roll the dough into a log the long way. Pinch the edges to seal. Place the log seam-side down on a lightly greased or parchment-lined baking sheet.

8. Using kitchen shears, start 1/2" from one end and cut the log lengthwise down the center about 1" deep, to within 1/2" of the other end.

9. Keeping the cut side up, form an "S" shape. Tuck both ends under the center of the "S" to form a "figure

8. Pinch the ends together to seal.

10. Cover and let rise in a warm place until double, 45 to 60 minutes.

11. While the loaf is rising, preheat the oven to 350°F.

12. Uncover the bread, and bake it for 35 to 40 minutes, tenting it with foil after 20 to 25 minutes to prevent over-browning.

13. Remove the bread from the oven, and transfer it to a rack to cool. Enjoy warm or at room temperature.

14. Store, well-wrapped, at room temperature for a couple of days; freeze for longer storage.

TIPS FROM OUR BAKERS: (1) Substitute all-purpose flour 1:1 for the bread flour in the recipe, if desired. Reduce the water to 1/4 cup. (2) When making anything with yeast, including this bread, let the dough rise to the point the recipe says it should, e.g., "Let the dough rise until it's doubled in bulk." Rising times are only a guide; there are so many variables in yeast baking that it's impossible to say that bread dough will ALWAYS double in bulk in a specific amount of time. (3) Chop your basil with kitchen shears, just as you do the sun-dried tomatoes.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/pane-bianco-recipe?go=EMBKALNG_S1608R1&trk_msg=QDP9ESMUR7E4F6LOHGP52LUFMO&trk_contact=3TTTRS27O30AOJQ2D1RMU2R1P0&e=hahb7166%40gmail.com&utm_source=listrak&utm_medium=email&utm_term=http%3a%2f%2fwww.kingarthurflour.com%2fshop%2flanding.jsp%3fgo%3dEMBKALNG_S1608R1&utm_campaign=broadcast&utm_content=embkalng-pane-bianco-sunday

This is for all the dogs you guys have - and they are super healthy.

SPINACH, CARROT AND ZUCCHINI DOG TREATS

DIY dog treats that are nutritious, healthy and so easy to make. Plus, your pup will absolutely LOVE these!

POSTED BY CHUNGAH 
Total Time 50 minutes

Ingredients

1 cup pumpkin puree
1/4 cup peanut butter
2 large eggs
1/2 cup old fashioned oats
3 cups whole wheat flour, or more, as needed
1 carrot, peeled and shredded
1 zucchini, shredded
1 cup baby spinach, chopped

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or a silicone baking mat; set aside.

1. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, beat pumpkin puree, peanut butter and eggs on medium-high until well combined, about 1-2 minutes.

2. Gradually add old fashioned oats and 2 1/2 cups flour at low speed, beating just until incorporated.

3. Add an additional 1/4 cup flour at a time just until the dough is no longer sticky.

4. Add carrot, zucchini and spinach, beating just until incorporated.

5. Working on a lightly floured surface, knead the dough 3-4 times until it comes together.

6. Using a rolling pin, roll the dough to 1/4-inch thickness. Using cookie cutters cut out desired shapes and place onto the prepared baking sheet.

7. Place into oven and bake until the edges are golden brown, about 20-25 minutes.*

8. Let cool completely.

Notes: *Baking time will vary depending on the size and thickness of the treats. Serving size will also vary depending on the desired shapes and cookie cutters used

http://damndelicious.net/2015/06/10/spinach-carrot-and-zucchini-dog-treats/

Nectarine and Honey Slab Pie

Slab pie with a tender pastry crust and filled with both yellow and white nectarines. A summer must!

total time: 3 hours 30 minutes 
yield: 8 servings

INGREDIENTS:

For the Pastry Crust:

4¾ cups (675 grams) all-purpose flour
2 cups (240 grams) powdered sugar
1½ cups (340 grams) unsalted butter, cold, cut into small pieces
4 egg yolks
2 tablespoons ice water

For the Pie Filling:

1 pound white nectarines (about 4 medium), pitted and cut into ¼-inch slices
1 pound yellow nectarines (about 4 medium), pitted and cut into ¼-inch slices
½ cup (110 grams) superfine sugar
2 tablespoons cornstarch
2 tablespoons honey
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
½ cup (60 grams) almond meal or oat flour

For the Egg Wash:

1 egg, lightly beaten
Granulated sugar, for sprinkling

DIRECTIONS:

Make the Pastry Crust:

1. Place the flour, butter and powdered sugar in a food processor and process until the mixture resembles wet sand, or coarse breadcrumbs.

2. With the motor running, add the egg yolks and ice water, and process until dough just comes together.

3. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured surface and bring together using your hands.

4. Divide the dough in half and flatten into discs. Wrap tightly in plastic wrap and refrigerate for 1 hour.

Make the Filling:

1. In a large bowl, gently mix together the sliced nectarines, sugar, cornstarch, honey and vanilla extract; set aside.

Assemble the Pie:

1. If you have refrigerated the dough for longer than 1 hour, it may need to sit at room temperature for 10 to 15 minutes to be workable.

2. When ready, roll out 1 piece of the dough between 2 sheets of parchment paper into an 17x12-inch rectangle.

3. Gently transfer the dough to an ungreased 15x10-inch jelly roll pan.

4. Sprinkle the surface of the dough with the almond meal (or oat flour) and top with the nectarine mixture, gently spreading it into an even layer.

5. Roll out the remaining piece of dough as you did above and place it over the top of the pie. Press the edges of the dough together and use the tines of a fork to seal. Refrigerate for at least 1 hour.

6. Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F.

7. Using a sharp knife, cut a cross in the middle of the pastry.

8. Brush the beaten egg evenly over the surface of the dough and sprinkle with the sugar.

9. Bake until golden brown, about 55 to 60 minutes.

10. Allow to cool for at least 20 minutes before serving.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/nectarine-honey-slab-pie/

UPSIDE-DOWN BANANA BREAD CAKE

BY AVERIE SUNSHINE 
YIELD: one 8x8-inch cake
PREP TIME: 15 minutes
COOK TIME: about 42 to 46 minutes
TOTAL TIME: 4+ hours, for cooling

INGREDIENTS:

Topping

1/2 cup unsalted butter
1 cup light brown sugar, packed
About 2 to 3 medium/large ripe bananas, sliced into thick rounds (about 1/2 to 3/4-inch thick)

Cake

1 large egg
1/2 cup light brown sugar, packed
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1/4 cup canola or vegetable oil (liquid-state coconut oil may be substituted)
1/4 cup sour cream (lite is okay; or Greek yogurt may be substituted)
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 cup mashed ripe bananas (about 2 to 3 medium/large bananas)
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt, or to taste

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 350F. Line an 8x8-inch pan with heavy duty aluminum foil, spray with cooking spray; set aside.

Topping

1. To a large sauce pan, add the butter, brown sugar, and heat over medium heat to melt butter; whisk or stir nearly constantly to mix the sugar into the melting butter. Once butter has melted, allow mixture to come to a boil and boil for about 30 to 45 seconds. Pour sauce into prepared pan.

2. Add the banana slices (slice them on the thicker side or they'll 'disappear' into the sauce as the cake bakes) in an even flat layer for complete coverage over the pan, with about 1/2-inch space between bananas. They don't have to be perfectly spaced out; set aside.

Cake

1. To a large bowl, add the egg, sugars, oil, sour cream, vanilla, and whisk to combine.

2. Add the bananas and stir to combine.

3. Add the flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and stir until just combined; don't overmix.

4. Carefully and evenly pour batter over the banana slices, smooth lightly with a spatula as necessary.

5. Bake for about 42 to 45 minutes, or until cake is set in the center and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean or with a few moist crumbs but no batter.

6. In the final moments of baking I noticed the caramel sauce mixture bubbling up around the sides of the pan; watch your pan so nothing bubbles over or place pan on top of a baking sheet in the final moments.

7. Allow pan to cool on a wire rack for at least 3 hours (I cooled overnight) before inverting and serving.

8. If you line with foil, it's easy to lift cake out with foil overhang, place a cutting board on top of cake, and invert.

9. Cake will keep airtight at room temp for up to 1 week.

http://www.averiecooks.com/2016/08/upside-banana-bread-cake.html

CREAM CHEESE-FILLED BANANA BREAD

The bread is soft, moist and the cream cheese layer is like having a layer of cheesecake baked into banana bread. No complaints here. It's an easy, no mixer recipe that goes from bowl to oven in minutes. I use melted coconut oil so there's no mixer to dirty and oil keeps bread softer and springier than butter. Coconut oil adds a nearly imperceptible undertone that's sweeter and more fragrant than canola or vegetable oil, but substitute if desired. Sour cream (or Greek yogurt) is extra insurance for a soft, springy, bouncy, fluffy loaf. The big river of cream cheese is thick, bold, unmistakable, and really makes this bread out of this world.

BY AVERIE SUNSHINE 
TOTAL TIME: about 90 minutes, for cooling
YIELD: one 9x5-inch loaf, about 10 slices

INGREDIENTS:

Bread

1 large egg
1/2 cup light brown sugar, packed
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1/4 cup liquid-state coconut oil (canola or vegetable may be substituted) 
1/4 cup sour cream (lite is okay; or Greek yogurt may be substituted)
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 cup mashed ripe bananas (about 2 large bananas)
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
pinch salt, optional and to taste

Cream Cheese Filling

1 large egg
4 ounces softened brick-style cream cheese (lite is okay)
1/4 cup granulated sugar
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 350F. Spray one 9x5-inch loaf pan with floured cooking spray, or grease and flour the pan; set aside.

Bread

1. In a large bowl, add the egg, sugars, coconut oil, sour cream, vanilla, and whisk to combine.

2. Add the bananas and stir to incorporate.

3. Add 1 cup flour, baking powder, baking soda, optional salt, and fold with spatula or stir gently with a spoon until just combined; don't overmix; set aside.

4. Turn about two-thirds of the batter out into the prepared pan, smoothing the top lightly with a spatula and pushing it into corners and sides as necessary; set aside.

Cream Cheese Filling

1. In a large bowl, add all ingredients and whisk to combine. Alternatively, mix with a hand mixer.

2. Evenly pour filling mixture over the bread, smoothing the top lightly with a spatula and pushing it into corners and sides as necessary.

3. Top with remaining batter, smoothing the top very lightly with a spatula as to not disturb cream cheese layer and pushing batter into corners and sides as necessary.

4. Bake for about 48 to 50 minutes or until the top is domed, golden, and the center is set, and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean, or with a few moist crumbs, but no batter. Note this is tricky because the cream cheese never gets totally solid so the toothpick test isn't the most accurate.

Tip - Tent the pan with a sheet of foil draped over it at the 30 minute-mark if you feel the tops and sides will become too browned before center cooks through.

5. Baking times will vary based on moisture content of bananas, cream cheese, climate, and oven variances. Bake until done; watch your bread, not the clock.

6. Allow bread to cool in pan for about 15 minutes before turning out on a wire rack to cool completely before slicing and serving.

NOTE: Bread will keep airtight at room temperature for up to 1 week, or in the freezer for up to 6 months.

http://www.averiecooks.com/2014/07/cream-cheese-filled-banana-bread.html

Let's hope this fits. --- Sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


Gwen, it is so gorgeous. What a thrill for you and for Julie to see it modeled by you. The cuffs are truly wonderful and so feminine. Great job Julie and you look beautiful Gwen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most anxious to see snow man in his top hat. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I saw that Sam it looked fun but I was more interested in the shape of the front part as it would be the ideal shape for the bottom part of a top hat for the round bowled snowman I want to make


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, hope DH gets a room soon. So nice for him to have you with him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Lovely photos. Thanks for sharing. I am glad that you could spend some quality time with your youngest son. When does he go back to school?


School goes back in stages here . What we class as school (4-18 year olds ) go back beginning of September 
College students go back towards the end of September and unniversity students ( son ) don't go back till the beginning of October so he still has plenty of time off .


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you had frog your lovely mitten Daralene . Hope you can get back on track without to many problems


Thanks Swedenme. Guess one thing it will do is make me more aware of what I need to do next time to avoid this. I know you have patience galore with the things ;you make as you design them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell that man he needs an attitude adjustment and i am just the man to do it. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw I hope so too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she was at 8cm the last i heard which was saturday - i would hope she has had the baby by now. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Don't know if the baby has arrived yet. Right before the KAP her DIL was having some cramping and I do know it is due very soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doesn't it have some great ideas? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I just subscribed to The Whoot. Love it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I finally got of my lazy behind and cut all the grass did some more laundry made something to eat and then since husband was at his brothers and it was still very warm went to the beach to cool down with youngest son


Love the photos. You are so close to the water. Beautiful for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> You will figure it out. You are a fabulous knitter.


Thanks Pacer. Yes, I'm sure this will make me a better knitter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I hadn't realized you are going to Seattle. Wishing you a fabulous trip and a very special time with your friends there!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not yet - i have the kit - bought it last year. need to get it out and see what i can do. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thank you for that info, Sam. Did you try your hand at it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> most anxious to see snow man in his top hat. --- sam


I spotted these on Pinterest and thought it would be fun to try . I'm thinking I might just do eyes , nose and buttons on the front and put some lights in the bowls. The bowls are plastic and I got mine for 50p each a bargain


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i believe it. how can someone dispute global warming. i'm waiting for it to flood Manhattan - then maybe they will believe. --- sam



budasha said:


> Just heard on the news that the first 6 months of 2016 have been the warmest on record since they started keeping track and July the hottest ever.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you are doing a great job - they will be perfectly lovely when you are finished. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> So disappointed. Had to rip back a whole section of the mitten. Took a while to realize the pattern wasn't working out right. I miss my written patterns. Everything was right there if it was written well. Never had this trouble. Think it is because the symbols are on one page and the written out what they mean is on the other page. I worked out a thing where I had them above the pattern but now I am going to cut out the written out way of doing the cables and put them beside the symbol since they are spaced differently. I double checked them but somehow still didn't get it right. First section is good so I know it is me. Anyway, here is a photo after I frogged back to the first pattern. Will take a few days off and see if my mind gets better and get things cleaned up around the house so my mind isn't so cluttered. Somehow when my house is cluttered, it reflects my mind or vice versa. :sm09: I did use markers but they have to be added back in when I figure out where I am and start knitting again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news jeanette - sending him tons of healing energy to start the healing. ---- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> DH is out if surgery. Dr. said it was a little tricky getting his new knee (xlg) in, but all is good. I won't see him until he's in a regular room, but things went well.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeannette, I hope hubby is in a room by now! That seems like a long time. I hope he was still in the recovery room and not in the hallway!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Wow, Gwen! It is beautiful and beautiful on you. Julie not only is a terrific knitter, but how in the world did you do that perfect fit long distance. I love the cuffs too!!!


???????? such a beautiful sweater, great fit, amazing time get such a good fit 1/2 a world away.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Swedenme. Guess one thing it will do is make me more aware of what I need to do next time to avoid this. I know you have patience galore with the things ;you make as you design them.


I think you have patience too. Those hedgehog mittens you knit were beautiful and time consuming and these one will also be beautiful and warm when finished . You are a lot more organised than me . I just get needles and yarn and go for it and then I start to engage my brain and think I should at least have pen and paper so I can write down what I do ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fell asleep sitting in the chair again. So I went to lay down. 3 hours later Gage was waking me up. Are you going to sleep all day. ???? feel bad that I did this poor kiddo.

Saw the Guernsey on facebook and fell in love.???? amazing fit and it is beyond gorgeous.????

Sorry forgot to comment. ...

Hello MrsVette ????

Jeanette I am so happy to hear that dhs surgery went well.???? 

Julie please do keep an eye on that cold now that is in your chest.

Sonja the pics are great. The snowmen are sdorable


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We had a nice evening went down the cliff in the funicular lift which is a 136 years old and the oldest working funicular lift in the uk . Bit scary though when you think that the only thing stopping you from tumbling down the cliff is a brakeman . Getting back up was harder as the lift closed . Legs felt like jelly


That's a dirty trick to take you down & make you walk Back.
Great pictures, how far is that from your house?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it looks lovely on gwen - great looking sweater. julie did a great job. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, hope you get the better of the pattern. I'm almost afraid to try next row intarsia socks. Maybe tomorrow.
Seem to have tired myself out yesterday and tired of laying around. So took myself to library, tired from that little trip. So got out my blood sugar tester. Maybe Budesonide provokes diabetes as steroid. Anyway, can't figure how to insert strip so it reads. So will have to go online and see if they have instructions.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> School goes back in stages here . What we class as school (4-18 year olds ) go back beginning of September
> College students go back towards the end of September and unniversity students ( son ) don't go back till the beginning of October so he still has plenty of time off .


So when does the year finish? Here they go beginning Sept- end of April at University & beginning of Sept- end of June grades K-12.
Did he have a job for the summer?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, enjoyed pics, sorry you had to walk up, as Sam says, dirty trick.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pictures sonja - thanks - i am officially jealous though - i would love to live that close to the beach. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I finally got of my lazy behind and cut all the grass did some more laundry made something to eat and then since husband was at his brothers and it was still very warm went to the beach to cool down with youngest son


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I spotted these on Pinterest and thought it would be fun to try . I'm thinking I might just do eyes , nose and buttons on the front and put some lights in the bowls. The bowls are plastic and I got mine for 50p each a bargain


Cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

remember the baby blanket daralene - this should be a piece of cake. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks. Am wondering if I will ever finish. Think perhaps I'd better not have the tv on or DH at home. I did so well with Julie's lace workshop I thought I could do anything.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I got the other freezer done, ???????? I hate doing that job so glad it's out if the way for another year, I'm just built too close to the ground to reach the bottom comfortably????????

I also got the blueberries canned.

DH came in a little while ago said we're invited out to supper so I better hit the shower.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished a bit ago and in need of buttons. 
0-3 mth for both hat and top. Hat is style 2.

Kinzie Baby Top 
and
Kinzie Baby Hat
By Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are very cute sonja - waiting to see what creativity you use on the tall ones. ---- sam



Swedenme said:


> I spotted these on Pinterest and thought it would be fun to try . I'm thinking I might just do eyes , nose and buttons on the front and put some lights in the bowls. The bowls are plastic and I got mine for 50p each a bargain


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a dirty trick to take you down & make you walk Back.
> Great pictures, how far is that from your house?


That's what I thought too ????gave up trying to keep up with youngest son as my legs just wouldn't keep up with his long stride
This beach takes about 30 minutes to get to . There are closer ones .the closest one takes about 15 minutes


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm sympathizing with you Daralene. My owl mitten is sitting on my coffee table waiting for me to get at it again. I just needed to add a third color, and it did me in! I'll work up my courage and then go at it again. 

Jeannette, glad your DH's surgery is over; hoping for steady uncomplicated healing. Friends who have been thru it recommend taking pain killers 30 min. before PT sessions.

Bon voyage, Sam! Hope the trip is fun and safe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So when does the year finish? Here they go beginning Sept- end of April at University & beginning of Sept- end of June grades K-12.
> Did he have a job for the summer?


He has a part time job all year round , works more hours at the moment because he's off 
End of year at school is 3 rd week of July they have 6 weeks off for the summer
Son finished the year at university after his exams in Early May


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> lovely pictures sonja - thanks - i am officially jealous though - i would love to live that close to the beach. --- sam


It is nice to be able to get to the beach easily . I love it even in the winter when it's very wild


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My comment is on the e-mail but again, it is beautiful!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Fell asleep sitting in the chair again. So I went to lay down. 3 hours later Gage was waking me up. Are you going to sleep all day. ???? feel bad that I did this poor kiddo.
> 
> Saw the Guernsey on facebook and fell in love.???? amazing fit and it is beyond gorgeous.????
> 
> ...


Thank you Mel . I love the snowmen and they are such a cheap easy make . Although husband did give me that look when I told him what I was going to make. But he resisted telling me I have way to many Christmas decorations . I have trouble finding places to put everything


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well took blood sugar immediately after eating lunch, Pour water in styrofoam cup shrimp soup. It was 185, so suspect I'm on right track with lethargy and "off" feeling being diabetes. Will keep better track of blood sugar and continue titrating Budesonide. I will take one pill Thursday and Saturday. Then next week 1pill every 2nd day, I.e. Tues-Fri-Mon, then every 3rd day. I have appt with G/E guy and GP in September. Suspect sugar return to normal when off steroids.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Cathy! I am sure Customs would find a way to confiscate them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cathy can't even send lemons to me- South Australia doesn't allow fruit in from other states (needs to be checked etc before coming in commercially).


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here it is.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mel . I love the snowmen and they are such a cheap easy make . Although husband did give me that look when I told him what I was going to make. But he resisted telling me I have way to many Christmas decorations . I have trouble finding places to put everything


I am the same way with Christmas decorations and almost as bad with Halloween.☺


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


Stunning on you Gwen, love the color as it will go with so many different pants/slacks, you truly will get many years of wear from this sweater.
Amazing to think that if you hadn't been a member of KP you would never have received such a beautiful sweater. We are lucky too meet so many folk from all corners of the World.
Shall send a note to Julie as she deserves a special thank you as well.
Enjoy!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Julie, stunning sweater you made for Gwen, looks fabulous on her also. I'm sure she will have fond memory's each time she wears this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've got Elizabeth for the day again. Put her down for a sleep at 8. So with her short sleeps she should be awake in time to take her to Bible Study. See how she goes being left there. Didn't take her last week as it was her first day without Mum all day.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

mrsvette said:


> Oh Gwen that is gorgeous! Your smile says it all! Much time, patience and love went into making it that's for sure! Hope winter will be chilly so you can have a big warm hug from Julie every time you wear it! Exquisite!!!


????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sure is a busy street. What was going on?


The workers at our place that morning-couldn't find a seat or a spot anywhere in the house so left.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awe....how sweet of you to say that Fan. Julie certainly is a wonderful lady. My dream would be to someday meet her in person.



Fan said:


> I think Julie gauged the size based on her own measurements as well as Gwens, both ladies look to be of similar size, ie big hearted, warm, and very huggable!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fabulous pictures Sonja. Think I would even enjoy sipping on a beer sitting on that beach. Love the Victorian lifts.


Swedenme said:


> I finally got of my lazy behind and cut all the grass did some more laundry made something to eat and then since husband was at his brothers and it was still very warm went to the beach to cool down with youngest son


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And here the University of Georgia started last Thursday and the public schools started last Friday. Two of my granddaughters are dual enrolled in high school and at the Athens Technical College. Until next week they only go to the high school and beginning next week will also go to the college. One of them is a junior and the other a sophmore. If they stay on this track when they graduate high school they will enter university/college as juniors. I'm so proud of them; super intelligent kids.



Bonnie7591 said:


> So when does the year finish? Here they go beginning Sept- end of April at University & beginning of Sept- end of June grades K-12.
> Did he have a job for the summer?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing Sam. Daralene did such a fantastic job on that blanket. She has done fabulous work on all her knitting.



thewren said:


> remember the baby blanket daralene - this should be a piece of cake. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just adorable Melody. What kind of buttons will you put on it?


gagesmom said:


> Here it is.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, that would be outstanding for your DGD's. Hard work, but worth it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awe....how sweet of you to say that Fan. Julie certainly is a wonderful lady. My dream would be to someday meet her in person.


You're very welcome Gwen, I mean every word sincerely. You would be treated like a queen if we ever had you visit us in person.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

More pictures from our first day...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

School starts here om September 6th. ☺

I love my son but will be happy for him to go back to school. It has been a pretty long boring summer for him.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH is out if surgery. Dr. said it was a little tricky getting his new knee (xlg) in, but all is good. I won't see him until he's in a regular room, but things went well.


Yay! Now sending healing thoughts for a full recovery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Bonnie-I wish I was there to gather the blueberries! I know they are delicious!
> 
> Julie- I hope you are feeling better. Colds can be so annoying.
> 
> Jeanette- I'm glad the surgery is over. I hope he will heal quickly. I had no problem with mine, but I know that isn't the case with everyone. Make sure he does his exercises! I really think that is the key. Also, taking the pain meds correctly. I tried to stop mine too soon, and it was not good. Much better to keep the pain down, than start hurting and start over.


It will take a while yet, Pammie, I suspect.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am the same way with Christmas decorations and almost as bad with Halloween.☺


I think I'm worse with Halloween! :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *My Gurnesey arrived!!!* I immediately opened it and tried it on. Perfect fit and it is absolutely the *most* beautiful sweater I've ever had!!! Julie you are amazing and I immediately felt a NZ Julie hug! I just had Hannah take a front and back picture of it and emailed it to myself so I can post it. As soon as it gets to my email I'll post pictures. *Thank you Julie! I love it!!!*


I am so glad! I just wish the sleeves were a fraction shorter, but if you are careful when you wash it, the sleeves can be eased wider, rather than longer.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you had frog your lovely mitten Daralene . Hope you can get back on track without to many problems


You can do it, Daralene!

And Gwen, your joy comes through in the picture. A gorgeous lady in a gorgeous Gansey. Love, love, love it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope cold better soon. Gwen, excited to see picture.


So do I, Joy- I am still a bit woozy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


I am so glad you like the cuffs! It is lucky that the weight is right- I wasn't sure it had arrived from the tracking, until I went into facebook.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sounds like a good day.


It does indeed!

And many thanks to all who've commented on Gwen's Gansey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cathy can't even send lemons to me- South Australia doesn't allow fruit in from other states (needs to be checked etc before coming in commercially).


I vaguely remember you saying that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here it is.


Very pretty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Julie, stunning sweater you made for Gwen, looks fabulous on her also. I'm sure she will have fond memory's each time she wears this.


Thanks so much, Lynnette!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Melody, the sweater and cap are precious!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Looks great Gwen. I love the sleeves.
> 
> RookieRetiree I hope DH gets a room soon. How long are they planning on keeping him in the hospital?


2 days - but depends on how well he's doing. He was feeling a good deal of pain tonight after walking out of the room and back - about 20 steps. He's set up for occupational therapy tomorrow morning so he can get himself dressed and to the bathroom and then two physical therapy sessions - one at 11:30 and one at 3:30. He's to take oxycontin before each of the PT...that drug scares the crap out of me, so I'm hoping that he's off of that before he comes home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We had a nice evening went down the cliff in the funicular lift which is a 136 years old and the oldest working funicular lift in the uk . Bit scary though when you think that the only thing stopping you from tumbling down the cliff is a brakeman . Getting back up was harder as the lift closed . Legs felt like jelly


We had a funicular at a hotel we stayed at in Hualtuco, Mexico and thought those lifts look much like them. I'll bet that was a tough climb, but sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, hope DH gets a room soon. So nice for him to have you with him.


He was being silly before I left for the night. Nurse was holding his left leg and asked him to wiggle -- he wiggled the rest of his body and not his toes as she was expecting. They will all learn that with him, you have to be very specific. But it was good for a laugh!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Jeannette, I hope hubby is in a room by now! That seems like a long time. I hope he was still in the recovery room and not in the hallway!


Yes, they kept him in a post recovery dormitory until he got a room which was for just about an hour - but he's getting great care and I got a call about every hour of his progress. There was a computer board in the waiting lounge where each surgery (no patient names - just surgeon and time) was in the process. So the highlighting would go from yellow to gray - pre-op to out of perio-recovery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I are home safely. The car is unloaded. I am a bit tired for some reason.


Gee. I wouldn't know why! Glad you are home


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I took many pictures so I will share pictures throughout the week. We didn't take a group shot for some reason this year but I have many pictures with the wonderful people who made the journey this year for KAP.


In the third pic, you see on the bottom row, right side, that gorgeous lime green , luscious blue, and hot pink? Somehow one of each came home with me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like you all had such a wonderful time. Thanks for sharing all the pictures. Hope to see you all next year!


pacer said:


> More pictures from our first day...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am happy with the sleeves Julie. I will be so careful when washing this you would think it was priceless....well it IS priceless to me!!!I tend to push sleeves up anyway so the length is really good. Hannah and Brantley both thought it was absolutely beautiful too. Praying for cold weather sooner than later this winter!


Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad! I just wish the sleeves were a fraction shorter, but if you are careful when you wash it, the sleeves can be eased wider, rather than longer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> More pictures from Friday.....


Ooooo thanks for the reminder! Now the ginger snaps are calling my name. Good thing those also found their way home with me. Thank you again for sending them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Got home and meant to check in here, but got busy unloading the car and telling DH about the weekend and he telling me about his. Then I stopped for a little bit and fell asleep! The drive home was uneventful -- except that there was construction that backed up the traffic quite a bit. But I'm proud to say that I didn't get lost once during the entire KAP which is a first! Loved seeing all who came and missed so many of those whom I've previously been able to hug in person. Met some new crafters who I hope will be on Knitting Paradise soon.


Glad you made it safely. Same for me coming home. Can't say the same about not getting lost on the way out. Gps didn't want to go to hotel drive.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad the surgery went well. Isn't it amazing how quickly they have you getting up and walking after such a dramatic surgery; DH and I were stunned when I had mine done (both at once) and was up within 2 hours of being in my room. I was on a morphine drip initially but by the second day they had me on Tylenol 3. Wishing him a speedy recovery and not having to be on the oxycotin long.


RookieRetiree said:


> 2 days - but depends on how well he's doing. He was feeling a good deal of pain tonight after walking out of the room and back - about 20 steps. He's set up for occupational therapy tomorrow morning so he can get himself dressed and to the bathroom and then two physical therapy sessions - one at 11:30 and one at 3:30. He's to take oxycontin before each of the PT...that drug scares the crap out of me, so I'm hoping that he's off of that before he comes home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am envious of you all. I would love to have been able to go. Thanks for the pictures.


Wish you could have joined us. Jacklou wore her sweater from your workshop! It looked great! Mine is still in progress


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! On Chopped (Food Network) they have to work with Alpaca hotdogs. I really don't know how to feel about that. lol
> They said that Alpaca is very lean.


Hmmm everyone that raises them that I have talked to said they are not meat animals.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am taking the plunge; ordered the pattern and the yarn to make that crocheted circular jacket. Know I'm not necessarily ready for it yet but am feeling confident I will be in a reasonable amount of time. I did as Sorlenna suggested and looked at some similar free patterns on ravelry and figured I might as well give it a go. Hope I don't drive those of you that crochet too crazy with questions...of course for me it would be a short trip! {{{Hugs to everyone!}}} Off to practice. ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Kaye I googled alpaca meat and they say it tastes like a combination of beef and lamb and is a very healthy meat.
> Sounds good to me, even though they are such a pretty animal with those big eyes. Alpaca yarn is so lovely to wear too.


I would try it. Hey, I have pet rabbits and will eat rabbit. It good. Of course, my pet rabbits would only yield a rabbit nugget of meat. My great uncle raised meat rabbits. I ate it a lot as a kid.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Ooooo thanks for the reminder! Now the ginger snaps are calling my name. Good thing those also found their way home with me. Thank you again for sending them.


You are so welcome. I am glad that they will be enjoyed to the last bite.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi,all! We got home from KAP about 6:30. We only ran into rain a couple of times and it didn't last very long before we drove out of it. I had so much fun seeing old friends and meeting some new ones. Heidi and Gary opened their home to us again and treated us all like family. Bentley getting so big! Bob took a few pictures that I'll try to post later this week, but I think Mary has about 10 times more!
> 
> We are pretty tired, so I think we'll go to bed pretty soon. I've got to get up early and take GD Katie to swim practice at 8 and pick her up at noon. And laundry - lots of laundry!!!
> Love and hugs, Paula


Glad you made it safely. Looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, wonderful pictures. Looks like you all had a great time. Wow! What great looking yarn, how could you choose.
> 
> I'm glad everyone had safe travel.
> 
> Tami, my condolences on the loss of your friend


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, sorry to hear of your friend's passing. Glad you enjoyed the weekend, however. Will you be organizing next year's KAP, too?


Thank you. No I won't, though I will play consultant if needed. Someone else kindly stepped up. Will let her tell you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, sorry about the loss of your friend.
> Ok my kiwi and Land of Oz friends, NOW I think I have it our seasons are exactly opposit. Your winter-our summer. Your Spring-our fall, your summer-our winter, your Fall-our Spring.


Thank you


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I enjoyed the leftover 3 bean salad last night thanks to Ohio Joy and the salad from Jacklou this evening. It is nice to come home with leftovers from others and sharing ours with others. I really did make much less than previous years but we had plenty. 

I have many more pictures to post as the week continues. I had a dentist appointment today which went well. I hope to post quite a few more tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks for the pics, Mary. Looks like a good time was had by all.
> 
> Tami, sending sympathy. Hard to come home to such sad news. Sounds like he was a wonderful friend.
> 
> I'm home from the lake. It was a terrific weekend; weather was perfect. That place is so beautiful and relaxing for me. I did lots of knitting and relaxing and playing with DGS. (My he plays a very interesting version of checkers!)


Thank you. He was a wonderful friend. Always a smile, a hug, and a helping hand.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorry about your friend.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you're safely home Tami. Sounds like everyone had a great time at KAP as usual. Sorry to hear the sad news waiting for you when you got home. RIP.


We did have a great time! Thank you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeannette, do they have his knee in a machine that keeps it moving? I was on that while in the hospital. Yes, they do get you up walking very soon. He may need a walker at home. I used one for several weeks and then a cane. Mainly just to keep me steady and not fall.

Gwen, I can't wait to hear how the jacket goes. You are very brave!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Condolences to Tami from me too....


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:10am and I am up and getting stuff ready for this morning.
> 
> Tami I am so sorry to hear of your friends passing.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto from me Tami


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Tami, sounds like you did another fantastic job this year, can't wait for next year.
> So very sorry about the passing of your friend but I'm very glad that he's not in pain or suffering.
> HUGS!


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've heard of using that for gout but didn't know it would help arthritis. There are gallons of chokecherries hanging over at DS s place, maybe I should go pick them & make juice.


I think it's the antioxidants in it


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Watching the Rangers tonight. I want to see the floor exercise, but every time I turn to the Olympics, it is still track. Getting ready to go to bed though as I have jury duty tomorrow. DD's daughter is still without a car which means I am without a car. Thankfully, one of my friends is taking me to the court house. If it is as cool as it was today, I may walk home. The exercise will do me good, and it's only a few miles. My friend will also come pick me up if needed. I'm just thankful that I do not have to go to the ones in Downtown Dallas. That is a huge inconvenience.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Looks like you all had such a wonderful time. Thanks for sharing all the pictures. Hope to see you all next year!


I hope so too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I actually did know that. One of my friends from 1-12th grade lives near Queensland. But when I'm in flare my brain doesn't work well. If it's FM it's called fibrofog. Don't know what it's called with colitis (cuckoo brain?). Which is why I haven't made progress on intarsia socks that is new pattern. But yesterday I managed 5 rows....up to 6th row which is cable row. So, I stopped while I was ahead.
> Sorienna, hope you are feeling tons better today.
> Mary, looking forward to seeing Matthew's bowls.


Hope you are soon feeling better!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I know the boys were excited that the Tigers beat the Rangers two times! They were pretty funny talking with me about the game. I'm hoping they hold Oakland for one more out, and it will be a second win in the series.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am taking the plunge; ordered the pattern and the yarn to make that crocheted circular jacket. Know I'm not necessarily ready for it yet but am feeling confident I will be in a reasonable amount of time. I did as Sorlenna suggested and looked at some similar free patterns on ravelry and figured I might as well give it a go. Hope I don't drive those of you that crochet too crazy with questions...of course for me it would be a short trip! {{{Hugs to everyone!}}} Off to practice. ????


I think you'll do just fine with it. As I look it, it looks like it just keeps building as you go along.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Jeannette, do they have his knee in a machine that keeps it moving? I was on that while in the hospital. Yes, they do get you up walking very soon. He may need a walker at home. I used one for several weeks and then a cane. Mainly just to keep me steady and not fall.
> 
> Gwen, I can't wait to hear how the jacket goes. You are very brave!


He has a continual icing machine and the puffer leg cuffs to prevent blood clots, but not the machine that moves his leg; maybe tomorrow. But they do want him out of bed as much as possible and he was wanting to get up the minute he got to the regular room so I think he'll be a compliant patient---I'm more worried about him overdoing it that underdoing it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> The secret is that the longer you leave it, the longer it takes it to get dirty again :sm23: :sm23: A bit the same as dusting - just gives the new dust a chance to land somewhere........
> 
> Lovely to see and hear of the wonderful time all you friends had at the KAP. One day....
> So sorry to hear you got home to sad news Tami.
> ...


Thank you. Congratulations on the new little one to knit the shawl for


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad all of you got home safely from KAP. The ;yarn selection is so beautiful and how nice that it came to you!! Tami, sorry about the loss of your friend. Sorlenna, glad you were able to eat something and sending you loads of healing energy. Wonderful to hear that Spring is coming to those down under but sad we will soon be moving toward winter. I will miss just being able to walk out the door without boots, coats, hats, and driving on snowy or icy roads. For now I will enjoy the hot summer days.
> 
> Sassafras, I know what you mean about knowing the fact that our seasons are opposite but then finding it surprising the next time someone mentions it. Think we are related for sure. LOL
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She and Phyllis sure did a great job (again).


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's just I've been stressing the difference here for years now! BTW I have the fog of a heavy headcold today, so I can feel a certain sympathy! I did manage to work a wedge of lace in _Waiting for Rain_ which I am knitting in the left over yarn from Gwen's Gansey. Which at the 14th was waiting for clearance.


Feel better soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Such sweet furbabies.


Such spoiled furbabies. lolol But they are sweet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy you sure give me a boost of confidence! I did look at some patterns like Sorlenna suggested and I think I can do the stitches; just a matter of being able to decifer the directions but hey...like she said there are lots of wonderful KTP folks that are multi-talented that I can bug for help!
> 
> I just tried my hand at a simple pattern I found for a coaster. Actually understood the directions (written); just need to weave in the ends. Here is my latest ....must say one of the things I'm like about crochet is it so far seems pretty quick. Of course everything I've attempted so far is also very easy. Duh! Anyway, back to the newest item think I'll make some of these in yellow and orange; maybe white & lime also. But for now I"m off to bed. I have to take Alice for her last puppy shots tomorrow morning. TTYL!


It does go much quicker than knitting especially large items like blankets, and it is fun for a change.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, Kimber, another month I think. I'm really missing her. I hope she comes home the same happy pup & her spirit isn't broken from being locked in a kennel away from people as she sure loved to be around people. DS says I'm being silly about this


I don't think you're being silly, and I hope the same thing, that she comes home the same happy pup, but it all depends on the people that have been in charge of her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:30am here and I just got a call from Greg. He is ill a d won't be coming this morning to take us to camp and drop Gage off. ????
> It is pouring rain out and we don't have an umbrella. I done have any taxi money. I think Gage may be disappointed. Not much i can do.


Oh I hope that you were able to get Gage to camp by a different means of transport, but if not, I hope he's not to disappointed. I also hope that Greg is feeling much better tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That didn't even enter my head . I can understand were you live but I thought Mel lived in a town . How do people who can't drive get out and about


If it's like here, you either walk or beg a ride wherever you can. :sm25:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, the whoot has lots of great crafts & recipes, you will love it.
> 
> Sonja, enjoy your rest in the garden, before long it will be too cold to sit out there. Don't you usually have wasps? We have lots here & they are a real problem, nasty little buggers often sting without provocation. DH is forever spraying nests, they even built one in our bird feeder???? He was putting a roof on an old building that's used for storage & found a huge nest, didn't have any of the spray he usually uses but DS had some Raid brand bed bug spray, he said it instantly killed them so he wit & bought more for the next be he finds. He got badly stung a few years ago while on the roof of a grain bin, by the time he got to the house his eyes were swelled completely shut, now he gets rid of every nest he finds


Oh wow, that's quite a reaction, I'm glad that he made it home with out a problem. I'd get rid of them right away also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm going to try and do a half hour in the pool again. Usually I'd do an hour of gentle yoga class but I'm still working up to previous level.
> I've been invited to Getty Museum in LA on Saturday and don't want to overdo and not be able to go. I've never been and I'm really excited.
> I'm suppose to be on Budesonide 3mg/day. But read in book on Microscopic colitis that tapering more slowly can help. So this week trying every other day and next week every third day. So far, so good.


Oh what fun, let us know how the Museum is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Took Alice to the vet for her final puppy shots and rabies vaccination. She also was weighed; at approx. 3 1/2 months old she now weighs 30 lbs! She is getting so tall but staying lean! Going to be a very large furbaby.


She's growing, wow, it's always so amazing how small they start out and how fast they get big.

I was just watching Aly and Simone after they won on the floor exercise, talking to Bob Costas, it was so funny, they were so excited, but more excited about meeting Zac Efron than about their silver and gold medals I think. lol They are young after all. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So disappointed. Had to rip back a whole section of the mitten. Took a while to realize the pattern wasn't working out right. I miss my written patterns. Everything was right there if it was written well. Never had this trouble. Think it is because the symbols are on one page and the written out what they mean is on the other page. I worked out a thing where I had them above the pattern but now I am going to cut out the written out way of doing the cables and put them beside the symbol since they are spaced differently. I double checked them but somehow still didn't get it right. First section is good so I know it is me. Anyway, here is a photo after I frogged back to the first pattern. Will take a few days off and see if my mind gets better and get things cleaned up around the house so my mind isn't so cluttered. Somehow when my house is cluttered, it reflects my mind or vice versa. :sm09: I did use markers but they have to be added back in when I figure out where I am and start knitting again.


Oh that is too bad, but where you are now looks great, I usually copy the symbol chart and tape it to the pattern chart so it's easier to see. 
You've done some really intricate patterns so I have no doubt that you will conquer this one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH is out if surgery. Dr. said it was a little tricky getting his new knee (xlg) in, but all is good. I won't see him until he's in a regular room, but things went well.


Wonderful that all went well, now onto a quick easy recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, so glad your sweater arrived,can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> Mary, thanks for sharing the news about Carols GD, she will be over the moon.
> 
> ...


We have the senior van too, but we have no taxi's sadly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


Oh my, it's gorgeou!!!! You look fabulous in it too Gwen, well you always look fabulous, but that sweater is great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well today is frog day, I just had to frog about 4 inches on my bag, I cast on for the middle size then worked the dimensions for the large size. Oh well, at least it is a quick knit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally got of my lazy behind and cut all the grass did some more laundry made something to eat and then since husband was at his brothers and it was still very warm went to the beach to cool down with youngest son


Wow, gorgeous photos, that's such a nice area.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I spotted these on Pinterest and thought it would be fun to try . I'm thinking I might just do eyes , nose and buttons on the front and put some lights in the bowls. The bowls are plastic and I got mine for 50p each a bargain


Those are so cute! Can't wait to see pics of the ones you make.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here it is.


Adorable!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Here it is.


That is so cute Mel . I like the colourway you have used

Glad I'm not the only one who decorates every where at Christmas 
Did you see the the floating witch hat idea on FB I thought they were another cheap and easy to make idea


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I've got Elizabeth for the day again. Put her down for a sleep at 8. So with her short sleeps she should be awake in time to take her to Bible Study. See how she goes being left there. Didn't take her last week as it was her first day without Mum all day.


Hope it went ok at bible study


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fabulous pictures Sonja. Think I would even enjoy sipping on a beer sitting on that beach. Love the Victorian lifts.


It was a beautiful evening . Been lucky with the nice summer weather this year I think


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


Gwen, Julie, it's perfect, and I see the delight in Gwen's world spanning smile.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> If it's like here, you either walk or beg a ride wherever you can. :sm25:


Don't thinkI will ever grumble to myself about the bus not being on time ever again . There is a bus into the nearest town every 15 minutes and from there you can get to other towns cities no problem at all . People who are of pension age have free bus passes and can travel anywhere for free . Some one for the fun of it . Travelled all the way to London for free by changing buses along the way . Not my idea of fun but he got there


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Got to go to sangha.
Night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mel . I love the snowmen and they are such a cheap easy make . Although husband did give me that look when I told him what I was going to make. But he resisted telling me I have way to many Christmas decorations . I have trouble finding places to put everything


There's never too many Christmas decorations, is there? My DH thinks I have way too many also????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And here the University of Georgia started last Thursday and the public schools started last Friday. Two of my granddaughters are dual enrolled in high school and at the Athens Technical College. Until next week they only go to the high school and beginning next week will also go to the college. One of them is a junior and the other a sophmore. If they stay on this track when they graduate high school they will enter university/college as juniors. I'm so proud of them; super intelligent kids.


What are the girls taking? Can't take college classes here until done High school


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> 2 days - but depends on how well he's doing. He was feeling a good deal of pain tonight after walking out of the room and back - about 20 steps. He's set up for occupational therapy tomorrow morning so he can get himself dressed and to the bathroom and then two physical therapy sessions - one at 11:30 and one at 3:30. He's to take oxycontin before each of the PT...that drug scares the crap out of me, so I'm hoping that he's off of that before he comes home.


Wow! They sure get him up & about quickly. Hope he heals well without too much pain.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We have the senior van too, but we have no taxi's sadly.


No taxis in our little town but Lloydminster has taxis. No busses there either & it's about 35,000


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is so cute Mel . I like the colourway you have used
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who decorates every where at Christmas
> Did you see the the floating witch hat idea on FB I thought they were another cheap and easy to make idea


I saw that photo but didn't look how they were made. I don't bother to decorate for Halloween as no kids come out to the farm, not even the GKs. I always took my kids to see DH parents & my step dad for Halloween.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, lovely little set.

Margaret, hope Elizabeth dud well at bible study.

We went to a supper out in by a seed supplier & friend, a really good evening of eating & visiting. Just home.
It's been storming again for about 3 hrs, not much rain but OMG what a light show


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just subscribed to The Whoot. Love it!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am happy with the sleeves Julie. I will be so careful when washing this you would think it was priceless....well it IS priceless to me!!!I tend to push sleeves up anyway so the length is really good. Hannah and Brantley both thought it was absolutely beautiful too. Praying for cold weather sooner than later this winter!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Feel better soon


Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Gwen, Julie, it's perfect, and I see the delight in Gwen's world spanning smile.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> So disappointed. Had to rip back a whole section of the mitten. Took a while to realize the pattern wasn't working out right. I miss my written patterns. Everything was right there if it was written well. Never had this trouble. Think it is because the symbols are on one page and the written out what they mean is on the other page. I worked out a thing where I had them above the pattern but now I am going to cut out the written out way of doing the cables and put them beside the symbol since they are spaced differently. I double checked them but somehow still didn't get it right. First section is good so I know it is me. Anyway, here is a photo after I frogged back to the first pattern. Will take a few days off and see if my mind gets better and get things cleaned up around the house so my mind isn't so cluttered. Somehow when my house is cluttered, it reflects my mind or vice versa. :sm09: I did use markers but they have to be added back in when I figure out where I am and start knitting again.


What a shame you had to rip some out. They are going to be lovely mittens though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH is out if surgery. Dr. said it was a little tricky getting his new knee (xlg) in, but all is good. I won't see him until he's in a regular room, but things went well.


Glad it went well. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, lovely little set.
> 
> Margaret, hope Elizabeth dud well at bible study.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a nice time Bonnie . Any evening I don't have to make the meal is a great evening for me ????
Seems like you have had quite a lot of thunder and lightening lately . I love watching a good light show


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


Oh wow, how perfect it is for you. I do like those cuffs also. You look fabulous. Well done Julie. :sm24: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I finally got of my lazy behind and cut all the grass did some more laundry made something to eat and then since husband was at his brothers and it was still very warm went to the beach to cool down with youngest son


Great photos, thanks for sharing. I have never seen those type of lift chairs before.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


You smile says everything.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Cathy can't even send lemons to me- South Australia doesn't allow fruit in from other states (needs to be checked etc before coming in commercially).


 :sm24: Yep. We are pretty strict in this country with our fruit.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> 2 days - but depends on how well he's doing. He was feeling a good deal of pain tonight after walking out of the room and back - about 20 steps. He's set up for occupational therapy tomorrow morning so he can get himself dressed and to the bathroom and then two physical therapy sessions - one at 11:30 and one at 3:30. He's to take oxycontin before each of the PT...that drug scares the crap out of me, so I'm hoping that he's off of that before he comes home.


Wow, 2 days doesnt seem long at all. Straight home, no rehab? Oxycontin is good for after surgery pain but I wouldnt want to be on it at home I dont think. Makes me very drugged.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


It's wonderful. Looks so much better worn as well. Well done Julie. Now for cold weather in Athens Georgia ASAP just for Gwen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I can understand why Heidi would be worried. But you may as well make the most of your time here. When go you actually leave?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He was being silly before I left for the night. Nurse was holding his left leg and asked him to wiggle -- he wiggled the rest of his body and not his toes as she was expecting. They will all learn that with him, you have to be very specific. But it was good for a laugh!


Must be feeling OK then! 
Glad the surgery is over and hopefully the difficulty getting it in won't impact the healing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope it went ok at bible study


It went fine. Don't know that she was too happy but she wasn't screaming so I left her for the whole time. Had some really happy play time after lunch. Gee she eats a lot. Almost as much as me and would have kept going if she hadn't filled her nappy. 
And Vick was able to finish a few hours early. Usually Friday but when I have Elizabeth two days she will try Wednesday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't know if I"m brave Pammie; probably more foolish but hey, how else to learn? We shall see.


pammie1234 said:


> Jeannette, do they have his knee in a machine that keeps it moving? I was on that while in the hospital. Yes, they do get you up walking very soon. He may need a walker at home. I used one for several weeks and then a cane. Mainly just to keep me steady and not fall.
> 
> Gwen, I can't wait to hear how the jacket goes. You are very brave!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh that is cute (floating hats)...I'm going to have to search for that.


Swedenme said:


> That is so cute Mel . I like the colourway you have used
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who decorates every where at Christmas
> Did you see the the floating witch hat idea on FB I thought they were another cheap and easy to make idea


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not sure yet...haven't had a chance to ask them but will let you know when I find out. To be dual enrolled here you have to take a special placement test that is offered to those in the gifted program. I'm thinking the classes may be in math and English but not sure.



Bonnie7591 said:


> What are the girls taking? Can't take college classes here until done High school


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We don't get kids to our house at Halloween either. When DD was young we would throw a party for her and her friends which was fun. Don't even decorate for it anymore. Even cut back on Christmas decorations last year. Still decorate for Christmas just not nearly as much. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw that photo but didn't look how they were made. I don't bother to decorate for Halloween as no kids come out to the farm, not even the GKs. I always took my kids to see DH parents & my step dad for Halloween.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you Choertt! I don't recall seeing you post before so a *big welcome to choertt!* Please jump in the conversation anytime and share what you've been working on. You can probably tell we are a pretty friendly & chatty group. Sam always has room for more folks at the tea party table!


choertt said:


> You smile says everything.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8am and I am up. Going to give Greg a call to see if he is picking us up. 

Caught up reading so I need to get in gear. 

Welcome choertt ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Haven't posted in a couple of days, no real reason, just busy I guess. Took Caitlin to Culzean Castle (pronounced cul-ain) yesterday as the weather was lovely and she had a great time toddling around on the grass and feeding the ducks in the pond. Came across 2 wee boys playing a ball game on the grass and they had marked out the corners of their "pitch" with various things, one of which happened to be a plastic container of cherry tomatoes.....guess who was for stealing them! She also wanted to eat the stale bread that I brought for the ducks - she is her father's daughter and loves her food!
Julie - Gwen's guernsey looks great on her and she is very obviously delighted with it, and I agree with the others who admired the cuffs.
Rookie - Glad to hear the DH's surgery has gone well.
Pacer - Thank you for all the KAP photos, makes me feel as though I was a part of it too.
Have been enjoying all the knitting and sewing pics that have been posted this week, although I often think I've remarked on them when I haven't because I've added them to the photo list! Need to run now as my friend is picking me up shortly to go for a coffee.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you all who post photos as it makes it seem like we are there with you. 
Have a great time in Seattle Sam


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow Gwen at least one neighbor is cooperative! I hope the rest of the problem is solved soon


Gweniepooh said:


> DH came in from cutting some grass and said the landlord of the trailer park has already moved the deck & steps! Woohoo! Surprise, surprise, surprise. I am feeling very positive about this issue now.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sugar, your sleeping bag is so cute and Swedenme I love your sheep hat!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, 2 days doesnt seem long at all. Straight home, no rehab? Oxycontin is good for after surgery pain but I wouldnt want to be on it at home I dont think. Makes me very drugged.


His rehab will be at home - a PT will come to the house for the first two weeks. He's expected to be able to walk up the stairs when he comes home so we'll see.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

The pictures bring back good memories, thanks Mary! I sure enjoyed the food will have to hit the gym extra this week! I may be the quiet one but I sure do appreciate all of you! This is a special place that's for sure!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I would have loved to have see you shirley!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am taking the plunge; ordered the pattern and the yarn to make that crocheted circular jacket. Know I'm not necessarily ready for it yet but am feeling confident I will be in a reasonable amount of time. I did as Sorlenna suggested and looked at some similar free patterns on ravelry and figured I might as well give it a go. Hope I don't drive those of you that crochet too crazy with questions...of course for me it would be a short trip! {{{Hugs to everyone!}}} Off to practice. ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Like I said, just holler! We'll sort it out, as we're an excellent team here for solving crafting problems. :sm04:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie I'm sorry to hear ofDH's phone I hope he can get another one without any more aggravation 
Tami I'm sorry to hear about your friend
Melody, praying Gage has a good time at camp and meets new friends


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like you're a natural Gwen! Nice work.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

They are holding the camp at St Josephs Church
the rest of the week as the building that houses the counseling has had a flooding from the past weekend. Not sure if the psychiatry Skype appt will take place tomorrow or not. 

Greg and I are at Tim Hortons waiting til Gage is done at noon. He was in awe of the church. His eyes were as big as saucers. He loved the stained glass windows. 

Off I go.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Juliie your lace is beautiful. Your knitting is just so amazing!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've managed to get half way through reading but have to go now I'm looking forward to reading more later. Bye for now


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, so glad Gage got to camp.
Jeanette, how is DH today?
Kate, I'd love to have been with you at castle and watched our little strawberry thief.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


Gwen, you look lovely!!!
Julie, you are amazing!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh that is cute (floating hats)...I'm going to have to search for that.


The ones I saw Gwen were just them cheap hats you can buy leading up to Halloween , some invisible thread and them glow sticks . I've got the thread and glow sticks just need some hats


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We don't get kids to our house at Halloween either. When DD was young we would throw a party for her and her friends which was fun. Don't even decorate for it anymore. Even cut back on Christmas decorations last year. Still decorate for Christmas just not nearly as much.


I love Christmas, so always go overboard on the decorating. Need something to brighten up the dark days of winter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nittergma said:


> Sugar, your sleeping bag is so cute and Swedenme I love your sheep hat!


Thank you . I'm just getting to the pattern part on the cardigan to match now . Haven't been sleeping the last few nights so I've been knitting instead nearly got 2 cardigans and a shrug finished . So at least some good is coming from it ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> His rehab will be at home - a PT will come to the house for the first two weeks. He's expected to be able to walk up the stairs when he comes home so we'll see.


I can't believe they expect him to do stairs after only 2 days. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The ones I saw Gwen were just them cheap hats you can buy leading up to Halloween , some invisible thread and them glow sticks . I've got the thread and glow sticks just need some hats


Sounds easy enough to & it too expensive. Maybe I should look up the instructions & do some for the GKs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love achristmas, so always go overboard on the decorating. Need something to brighten up the dark days of winter.


Lights lights and more lights ????I have so many I give them to the sons . I go looking for Christmas decorations when they sell them all off in January . Bought so much wrapping paper and Christmas cards a few years ago as they were so cheap that neither I or my sons have needed to buy any since


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, I'm glad Greg was well enough to get Gage to cam today, too bad about the flooding, what a mess it makes. 
Ive been watching the news about all the flooding in Louisianna, those poor people!

Kate, what a lovely place to be able to take Caitlin for the afternoon. Too cute she was mooching from the boys????, no wonder she's growing so fast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow, how perfect it is for you. I do like those cuffs also. You look fabulous. Well done Julie. :sm24: :sm11: :sm11:


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's wonderful. Looks so much better worn as well. Well done Julie. Now for cold weather in Athens Georgia ASAP just for Gwen.


Thank you Margaret! Wearing it shows the design, more- because it is based on verticals, and they pull in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Haven't posted in a couple of days, no real reason, just busy I guess. Took Caitlin to Culzean Castle (pronounced cul-ain) yesterday as the weather was lovely and she had a great time toddling around on the grass and feeding the ducks in the pond. Came across 2 wee boys playing a ball game on the grass and they had marked out the corners of their "pitch" with various things, one of which happened to be a plastic container of cherry tomatoes.....guess who was for stealing them! She also wanted to eat the stale bread that I brought for the ducks - she is her father's daughter and loves her food!
> Julie - Gwen's guernsey looks great on her and she is very obviously delighted with it, and I agree with the others who admired the cuffs.
> Rookie - Glad to hear the DH's surgery has gone well.
> Pacer - Thank you for all the KAP photos, makes me feel as though I was a part of it too.
> Have been enjoying all the knitting and sewing pics that have been posted this week, although I often think I've remarked on them when I haven't because I've added them to the photo list! Need to run now as my friend is picking me up shortly to go for a coffee.


Thank you, Kate- only special people are going to get those cuffs, they are quite fiddly especially when you are trying to finish up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Juliie your lace is beautiful. Your knitting is just so amazing!


My second wedge didn't work first time- had to pull it all out- but I got it knitted back up ok. I really enjoy knitting- thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Gwen, you look lovely!!!
> Julie, you are amazing!!!


And you are very kind, Nannyof6GS!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pray for CA, we have fires everywhere and a hard, fast intense fire on Cajon Pass has closed Hwy 15 and many homes lost. It's the third fire in San Bernardino in as many weeks. 80,000 residents evacuated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pray for CA, we have fires everywhere and a hard, fast intense fire on Cajon Pass has closed Hwy 15 and many homes lost. It's the third fire in San Bernardino in as many weeks. 80,000 residents evacuated.


I was wondering how close it was coming to you, Joy- prayers of course.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nittergma said:


> The pictures bring back good memories, thanks Mary! I sure enjoyed the food will have to hit the gym extra this week! I may be the quiet one but I sure do appreciate all of you! This is a special place that's for sure!


We appreciate you as well. The food was wonderful as always.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, about an hour and a half south. But there are several other fires in CA now burning. Another one an hour west by Lake Isabella. Which just had bad fire about three weeks ago,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lights lights and more lights ????I have so many I give them to the sons . I go looking for Christmas decorations when they sell them all off in January . Bought so much wrapping paper and Christmas cards a few years ago as they were so cheap that neither I or my sons have needed to buy any since


Are we sisters? I do the same thing, never buy at full price.

Several years ago I bought these lights that are red birds, supposed to be cardinals I guess, anyway, I love them, put them along the top of my kitchen cupboards as well as on my tree. A couple of years ago my GD said, Grandma, you have to take those off your tree cause I need them on my tree???? I went searching but no such thing anymore. I did find some on EBay,paid too much but she was in 7 th heaven


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just checked, there are five major fires in CA. The two I mentioned, one by Coalinga, one by San Louis Obispo, and one north of Sacramento.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pray for CA, we have fires everywhere and a hard, fast intense fire on Cajon Pass has closed Hwy 15 and many homes lost. It's the third fire in San Bernardino in as many weeks. 80,000 residents evacuated.


Terrible, hope they get control of it soon. The hot dry conditions sure make it hard. We are so lucky here, after the hot dry spring I've not heard of many fires this summer as we've had s much rain not that we've needed more after the mess at Fort Mac


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> You might need to change the sensitivity - don't ask me how but probably thru' "settings", then "keyboard". It affects how far the cursor moves for a given distance the mouse is moved. I also get problems with the computer recognising the mouse is actually there but it's a wireless version, and turning it on and off sometimes works for me. (you - i.e. DH in my case - have to install the right programme in the first place of course but assume this has been done for your previous mouse.


Thanks. I'll see if I can find that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, about an hour and a half south. But there are several other fires in CA now burning. Another one an hour west by Lake Isabella. Which just had bad fire about three weeks ago,


Are you gettng smoke? So scary for everyone!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *My Gurnesey arrived!!!* I immediately opened it and tried it on. Perfect fit and it is absolutely the *most* beautiful sweater I've ever had!!! Julie you are amazing and I immediately felt a NZ Julie hug! I just had Hannah take a front and back picture of it and emailed it to myself so I can post it. As soon as it gets to my email I'll post pictures. *Thank you Julie! I love it!!!*


I can hardly wait to see it on you. I'm 16 pages behind so you've probably posted it down the road.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you should take it back & tell them to give you a new one?


I will ask.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeanette, sounds like DH is doing well. I am a little surprised they want him climbing the stairs, but it sounds like he will be able to do it. I hope he doesn't overdo. PT really wore me out!

Swedenme, I saw the floating witches' hats yesterday! I love them. I don't know if I'll get to decorate for Halloween or not. The wedding is Oct. 29. I will for Thanksgiving and Christmas. Decorating also gets me in the holiday spirit!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Pray for CA, we have fires everywhere and a hard, fast intense fire on Cajon Pass has closed Hwy 15 and many homes lost. It's the third fire in San Bernardino in as many weeks. 80,000 residents evacuated.


Saw these fires on TV. So many people losing their homes, so sad. Praying they can get the fires under control very soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't believe they expect him to do stairs after only 2 days. Hope it all goes well.


He'll be doing the practice stairs this afternoon - 4 up then a landing and 4 down - the stairs have railings on both sides plus he has a stability belt on for the PT to hold on to him - and he'll be on those stairs 2 x a day today and tomorrow. He'll use the railing and the cane when he goes up and down our stairs. Once he's on either the top or bottom level, he'll be able too stay there awhile since there's a bathroom on each of those levels. The walk in shower we put in 8 years ago is the only one he uses anyway and we put a bath chair in there for him. As long as he can do the stairs, we should be pretty set. Our neighbor is going to look after the grass and I'll be doing the rest of the chores including the garbage take out, etc.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The California fires are terrible. So many homes have been destroyed. I saw that they think a repeat arsonist started one of them. So sad that people get their kicks out of hurting others.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, take care of yourself on your trip. I understand Heidi's feelings, but I also know how important to live your life to the fullest. Enjoy the vacation!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


Beautiful and that pattern is gorgeous. You are so lucky to have had Julie make this for you. She is a gem.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers for all who are involved with the floods or fires - so horrible.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, Glad to hear that your doc says it's okay for you to travel. Are you leaving within a week or so?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He'll be doing the practice stairs this afternoon - 4 up then a landing and 4 down - the stairs have railings on both sides plus he has a stability belt on for the PT to hold on to him - and he'll be on those stairs 2 x a day today and tomorrow. He'll use the railing and the cane when he goes up and down our stairs. Once he's on either the top or bottom level, he'll be able too stay there awhile since there's a bathroom on each of those levels. The walk in shower we put in 8 years ago is the only one he uses anyway and we put a bath chair in there for him. As long as he can do the stairs, we should be pretty set. Our neighbor is going to look after the grass and I'll be doing the rest of the chores including the garbage take out, etc.


Nice of your neighbor to help out.
Hope your DH doesn't have too much pain.
We only have a tub with a shower in it in our man bathroom. We have a 1/2 bath for our bedroom but didn't put in a shower when we built, having a 2nd 1/2 bath was a luxury then. I suggested to DH we should add a shower now just in case something should happen & one of us can't step over the 18-20inch side of the tub. He thinks I'm nuts, I said its better to be prepared before something happens. If I push it, he may agree but so far I've not been pushy. Except for 2 steps from our entry the whole house is on one level so we should be able to stay here until we are quite old as long as we can keep the driveway plowed in winter & grass cut in summer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, Bonnie,Angelam, Pammie, Jeanette, thank you. Yes, we are getting smoke from fires to south and to west of us. The fire in Cajon Pass is wildly scary as it advanced so fast. It has doubled in size.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Rookie, so glad that your DH's surgery was successful. I know from my SIL that exercise is so important. Hope he pays attention and follows doctor's orders.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here it is.


Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> The workers at our place that morning-couldn't find a seat or a spot anywhere in the house so left.


How long will you have to put up with the uproar?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awe....how sweet of you to say that Fan. Julie certainly is a wonderful lady. My dream would be to someday meet her in person.


Wouldn't that be great!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> More pictures from our first day...


Great pictures. Matthew has really been busy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would try it. Hey, I have pet rabbits and will eat rabbit. It good. Of course, my pet rabbits would only yield a rabbit nugget of meat. My great uncle raised meat rabbits. I ate it a lot as a kid.


My dad raised rabbits (after I left home). I could never eat it. I really don't know why though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm up to page 60. Have to get dog food for Candy and we have a new Hart's store opening here today. Might just stop in and have a look. Back later.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:30pm and we got back a bit ago. 

We picked up Gage at 12 and I guess that his mom and him had arranged to meet. So the 4 of us went for lunch.????

So Gage will miss camp tomorrow as the Skype with psychiatrist has been moved from Fergus to Guelph. Not really pleased but we have to go.???? 

Started out this morning with pouring rain but it has turned into a beautiful day.???? 

Off I go to get some knitting done. Cast on last night for Roma Baby Sweater and Hat Set from Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy, sorry you are getting smoke. I know what that's like, not good, and that fire looks worse than the last few. We get news reports here as we are in the region and did see someone has been arrested for starting it. I'll never understand the motivation for doing that. Praying all stay safe and especially for rain.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Got a message from my brother. Nurse says mom has reached another stage of decline. She is sleeping almost all the time and doesn't want to wake to eat. We could use some prayers please


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, hope your breathing is fine for the trip. I can see why Heidi would be concerned but if you feel well enough you should be able to enjoy life.

I signed up for this lace knittingKAL if anyone is interested, not sur e if I really have tme but at least I will have all the info for future.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/630449723790432/permalink/631606820341389/

I have to search through my stash to see if I have the suitable yarn as there sure isn't anything available nearby & I really don't have time to mail order, that usually takes weeks????

I was going to run to town to,do some errands this morning but DH came & got me to help him with a few things. He's busy widening the driveway with a neghbors grader so the big swather can get down the hill, around the garden, across the lawn & then to the field???? The joys of huge equipment! Wants me to help measure that it's wide enough.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Nannyof6GS! I don't remember seeing you here before so *welcome Nannyof6GS! * If you have been here before please forgive this silly person for forgetting. Please share with us what you have on the hooks, needles, or whatever. Love seeing new folks joining in and there is always room for more.



Nannyof6GS said:


> Gwen, you look lovely!!!
> Julie, you are amazing!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes! I also had to do that. Horrible!!! and I had both knees done simultaneously. My doctor won't do 2 at once anymore.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't believe they expect him to do stairs after only 2 days. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, about an hour and a half south. But there are several other fires in CA now burning. Another one an hour west by Lake Isabella. Which just had bad fire about three weeks ago,


I had gathered it was not good from our news. It is so hard on people.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, sorry your mom is declining, so hard on your family. Prayers she goes peacefully without pain.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Pray for CA, we have fires everywhere and a hard, fast intense fire on Cajon Pass has closed Hwy 15 and many homes lost. It's the third fire in San Bernardino in as many weeks. 80,000 residents evacuated.


Prayers for all affected by these fires and the floods in other areas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful and that pattern is gorgeous. You are so lucky to have had Julie make this for you. She is a gem.


And I am lucky to have Gwen for a friend.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Got a message from my brother. Nurse says mom has reached another stage of decline. She is sleeping almost all the time and doesn't want to wake to eat. We could use some prayers please


Prayers for you all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Got a message from my brother. Nurse says mom has reached another stage of decline. She is sleeping almost all the time and doesn't want to wake to eat. We could use some prayers please


Prayers winging their way to you and to your whole family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course Joy. Saw where they caught the one serial arsonist.



sassafras123 said:


> Pray for CA, we have fires everywhere and a hard, fast intense fire on Cajon Pass has closed Hwy 15 and many homes lost. It's the third fire in San Bernardino in as many weeks. 80,000 residents evacuated.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, thank you.
Tami, prayers for you and your family. Hope your DM passes easily. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You've certainly got them.


tami_ohio said:


> Got a message from my brother. Nurse says mom has reached another stage of decline. She is sleeping almost all the time and doesn't want to wake to eat. We could use some prayers please


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pray for CA, we have fires everywhere and a hard, fast intense fire on Cajon Pass has closed Hwy 15 and many homes lost. It's the third fire in San Bernardino in as many weeks. 80,000 residents evacuated.


I pray fires diminish soon and no more destruction. Certainly not good that you're smelling smoke. Pray you and yours stay safe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}


Lurker 2 said:


> And I am lucky to have Gwen for a friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> {{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}


Maybe we should turn that into a group hug?

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Rookieretiree - Glad DH is doing so well but sure hope he doesn't over do it. Now a days they don't want to keep you in the hospital for long. I am amazed that PT will be at home. Guess things have changed over the past few years since neighbors had replacements. Prayer for you and DH!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

tami_ohio - Will say an extra prayer for you mother and another for you and family. CYH!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Julie - how are you feeling? I pray you're not worse. Bad time of year to get sick with weather all over the place. Please keep warm and take care! Healing hug!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Probably biting off more than I can chew but have decided to attempt the mermaid blankets for the 3 DGDs for Christmas and the shark blanket for the youngest DGS. Ordered all the yarn from JoAnn Fabrics just now since they had free shipping and also instead of using the Redheart they had another brand called Big Twist on sale and saved myself considerable $$ ordering that yarn. I compared it to the Redheart super saver and it seems much the same. Of course, all the patterns are crochet. OMG! I'm becoming addicted and certainly over confident! LOL!

DH just got home. I have green beans w/red potatoes in the crock pot and sliced ham for dinner. Off to spend a little time with DH. {{{hugs to everyone}}}

Oh...almost forgot...Marianne did okay with the tests today. Won't know results until a few days but at least she wasn't rushed over to hospital for surgery. Was very concerned about taking the stress test but suffered zero chest pains during it; just out of breath. I know that isn't good either but thankful no chest pains. Tomorrow is her birthday and I'm headed up to see her. Will give her hugs from everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

whatever you say Julie! I love hugs!


Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe we should turn that into a group hug?
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Had a go at stitching the coffee piece yesterday but super humid. Storms rolled in making it even worse. Woke to a foggy then hazy AM. Sun came out and temps popped up but humidity went nuts this afternoon. Could only work outside for about 20 minutes and didn't make much progress. Melissa has MD appointment tomorrow. Will take stitching with me as it's her first time seeing this MD. Just hope they have good lighting. I treat us to lunch every Thursday and we both look forward to it. Hugs to all!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Well GWEN from the sound of things you're officially "hooked". What you have accomplished as a beginner is super! My grandmother taught me how to chain when I was 4 - had "miles" of it and then nothing. My mom showed me how to do a double crochet and I made an afghan when I was 18. Got a how to book and finally got the hang of pretty much all stitches. Who knows maybe someone in my extended family down here wants an afghan as they complain when it's 60 outside. I guess they forgot (where they lived before FL) what winter is really all about. I'm not complaining 1 bit - love it here! Gwen how often have you hugged your sweater? :sm02: Every stitch was knitted with love. Wear it well! Hugs!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Just checked, there are five major fires in CA. The two I mentioned, one by Coalinga, one by San Louis Obispo, and one north of Sacramento.


I hope these fires can be brought under control quickly, so destructive and dangerous now there are so many areas of population to be threatened. Stay safe Sassaras!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, sorry your mom is declining, so hard on your family. Prayers she goes peacefully without pain.


Bonnie has said exactly what I was going to say. Prayers being sent.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I am lucky to have Gwen for a friend.


And the rest of us are lucky to have both of you as friends :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Julie - how are you feeling? I pray you're not worse. Bad time of year to get sick with weather all over the place. Please keep warm and take care! Healing hug!


Thanks Joan.
Coughing a bit- eking out Fan's lemons- two a morning first thing with a little honey. Making a lentil lasagne for tea today- looking forward to that. Got a Pumpkin to roast as well. I have a friend dropping by this afternoon, which is always a 'pick me up'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> whatever you say Julie! I love hugs!


Usually only get virtual ones, these days!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 17 August '16

I have spent the afternoon knitting on the baby blanket - knitting and frogging I should say. But all is ready when I go back to it later this afternoon or evening. My social calendar is open today. Lol Actually t has been a really quiet day - almost five o'clock and I hear the children for the first time outside. They must have been busy creating chaos in the house.

Another 80° day - the humidity is not too bad - it's been almost total cloud cover most of the day - this morning looking like it could storm but nothing materialized. I'm surprised the boys are not swimming.

A friend of Heidi's had a baby this weekend so she has been busy getting things made for when she visits sometime today or in the morning. I love baby flannel - so soft. She makes these wonderful flat animal shapes with flannel on the front, silky on the back, different "feely" ribbon loops around the edges and a crinkly sounds material in the middle which makes a noise when you rub it. Think she made an elephant for this baby since I think the nursery these is elephants.

We should have had this for the brats this past weekend.

1000 Island Relish

Ingredients

8 large cucumbers, peeled, cut in half and seeded (not English cucumbers unless you grow them yourself)
1 large cauliflower
12 large onions
2 green peppers
2 red peppers
1/2 cup pickling salt
8 cups vinegar
6 cups sugar
4 tablespoons mustard seed
1 tablespoon celery seed
3/4 flour (use 1/2 cup cornstarch to make it gluten free)
6 tablespoons dry mustard
2 tablespoons turmeric
Directions

1. Grate the cucumber.

2. Separately put the remaining vegetables in a food process and process until the vegetables are fine dice but not mushy. Be careful and don't over process. First the cauliflower, remove, do the onions in several batches, remove, etc, you get the idea. Or do it by hand if you don't have a processor.

3. Cover with salt and leave for a minimum 4 hours or overnight. DRAIN AND RINSE WELL!

4. In a large pot, mix the sugar with either the flour OR the cornstarch and mix well to avoid any clumping.

5. Slowly add the vinegar stirring until it is well combined.

6. Add the spices and bring to a full boil.

7. Add the well-drained vegetables and simmer for 20 minutes.

8. Stirring often so it doesn't stick and burn at the bottom.

9. Ladle into hot sterilized jars leaving 1/4 inch headspace

10. Wipe the rim clean, very important or you won't get a good seal.

11. Cover with sterilized lids.

12. Process in a boiling water bath for 10 minutes.

13. Excellent for hot dogs or hamburgers.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/08/1000-island-relish.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Rustic Italian Bread posted by Michelle

This Italian bread recipe takes some time to come together, but the hard crust and chewy bread are 100% worth it. Totally necessary with a bowl of pasta or a hearty soup!

Yield: 1 loaf
Prep Time: 15 hours 30 minutes
Cook Time: 45 to 55 minutes
Total Time: 16 hours 30 minutes

Ingredients:

For the Sponge:

2 cups (312 grams) bread flour
¼ teaspoon instant yeast
1 cup (240 ml) water, at room temperature

For the Dough:

3 cups (468 grams) bread flour
1 teaspoon instant yeast
1⅓ cups (320 ml) water, at room temperature
2 teaspoons salt

Directions:

Make the Sponge:

1. Combine the flour, yeast and water in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the dough hook.

2. Knead at the lowest speed until a shaggy dough is formed, 2 to 3 minutes.

3. Transfer to a medium bowl, cover tightly with plastic wrap, and let stand at room temperature until it begins to bubble and rise, about 3 hours.

4. Refrigerate for at least 8 hours or up to 24 hours.

Make the Dough:

1. Remove the sponge from the refrigerator and let stand at room temperature while making the dough.

2. Combine the flour, yeast and water in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the dough hook; knead at the lowest speed until rough dough is formed, about 3 minutes.

3. Cover the bowl loosely with plastic wrap and allow to rest for 20 minutes.

4. Remove the plastic wrap, add the sponge and the salt, and knead at the lowest speed until the ingredients are incorporated and the dough is formed (the dough should clear the sides of the bowl but stick to the bottom), about 4 minutes.

5. Increase the mixer speed to medium-low and continue to knead until the dough forms a more cohesive ball, about 1 minute.

6. Transfer the dough to a large, greased bowl and cover tightly with plastic wrap. Let the dough rise in a cool, draft-free place until slightly risen and puffy, about 1 hour.

7. Remove the plastic wrap, slide a plastic bench scraper under one side of the dough, gently lift and fold a third of the dough toward the center. Repeat with the opposite side of the dough.

8. Lastly, fold the dough in half, perpendicular to the first folds. The dough should be a rough square. Replace the plastic wrap and let the dough rise for 1 hour.

9. Turn the dough, repeating step #7. Replace the plastic wrap and let dough rise for 1 hour.

Shape the Dough:

1. Liberally flour a work surface and gently scrape the dough from the bowl onto the work surface.

2. Dust the dough and your hands liberally with flour and, using gently pressure, push the dough into a rough 8- to 10-inch square.

3. Fold the top right corner diagonally to the middle. Fold the top left corner diagonally to the middle. Begin to gently roll the dough from top to bottom, continuing to roll until the dough forms a rough log.

4. Roll the dough onto its seam and, sliding your hands under each end, transfer the dough to a sheet of parchment paper.

5. Gently shape the dough into a 16-inch football shape by tucking the bottom edges underneath.

6. Dust the loaf liberally with flour and cover loosely with plastic wrap; let rise until doubled in size, about 1 hour.

7. Meanwhile, adjust an oven rack to the lower-middle position, place a baking stone on the rack, and preheat the oven to 500 degrees F.

Bake the Bread:

1. Using a single-edge razor or sharp knife, cut a slit ½-inch deep lengthwise along the top of the loaf, starting and stopping 1½ inches from the ends.

2. Spray the loaf lightly with water.

3. Slide the parchment sheet with the loaf onto a peel (or inverted rimmed baking sheet), then slide the parchment with the loaf onto the hot baking stone in the oven.

4. Bake 10 minutes, then reduce the oven temperature to 400 degrees F and rotate the loaf from front to back.

5. Continue to bake until deep golden brown and an instant-read thermometer inserted into the center of the loaf reads 210 degrees, 35 to 45 minutes longer.

6. Transfer to a wire rack, discard the parchment, and cool the loaf to room temperature, about 2 hours.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/rustic-italian-bread/

Peach Pecan Cobbler

Peach Pecan Cobbler, a sweet and buttery dessert recipe that's loaded with fresh peaches and toasted pecans. This simple and easy dessert comes together in one pan.

Author: Paula Jones
Total time: 55 mins
Serves: 8

Ingredients

1 and ½ cup all-purpose flour
1 and ¾ teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon salt
1 cup granulated sugar
½ cup pecans, toasted and cooled
2 cups peaches
½ cup real butter, unsalted
1 cup whole milk (1% or 2% may be substituted)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 and ⅓ cup brown sugar
1 and ½ cup hot water

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2. Melt butter in 9x13 inch pan. (don't change pan size)

3. In a mixing bowl, combine flour, baking powder, salt, sugar, milk, and vanilla extract.

4. Stir to combine, but do not over-mix. The mixture will be thick, but pourable.

5. Remove pan from oven and spread peaches evenly over butter.

6. Sprinkle pecans over peaches.

7. Pour flour mixture carefully over peaches and pecans.

8. Sprinkle brown sugar over top of batter.

9. Heat water until it's hot to the touch, but not boiling.

10. Carefully pour hot water over ingredients in pan. Do not stir.

11. Cook 35 to 45 minutes until golden brown.

Notes: (1) Substitute 1 and 1/2 cups self-rising flour for the all-purpose flour. Omit the baking powder and salt. (2) I don't recommend changing the size of the pan. It needs to be thin to cook crisp. Otherwise, the batter with be 'doughy'. (3) You can substitute any fruit for the peaches. (4) You can use sliced fresh, canned or frozen peaches. If using canned peaches, I would drain them.

http://www.callmepmc.com/peach-pecan-cobbler/

Caramel Cobbler

A dessert this rich and buttery shouldn't be so very simple to make! Caramel Cobbler is a caramel party in your mouth!

Author: Paula Jones
Total time: 35 mins
Serves: 8 servings

Ingredients

½ c butter (real butter)
1½ c self-rising flour
1½ c sugar
¾ c milk
1 tsp vanilla (or almond)
1½ c packed light brown sugar
1½ c hot water
Ice cream or sweetened whipped cream

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2. Melt 1 stick butter in 9x13 inch pan.

3. In a mixing bowl, combine flour, sugar, milk, and flavoring (vanilla or almond, both are excellent).

4. Stir to combine, then pour over melted butter.

5. Sprinkle brown sugar over top of batter.

6. Carefully pour hot water over butter and batter. Do not stir.

7. Cook 30 minutes until golden brown.

Notes: Serve with sweetened whipped cream or vanilla ice cream.

http://www.callmepmc.com/pmcs-caramel-cobbler-call-me-pmc/

BLT Bites Recipe

These quick hors d'oeuvres may be mini, but their bacon and tomato flavor is full size. I serve them at parties, brunches and picnics, and they're always a hit...even my kids love them. -Kellie Remmen, Detroit Lakes, Minnesota

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 25 min. + chilling
MAKES: 16 servings

Ingredients

16 to 20 cherry tomatoes
1 pound sliced bacon, cooked and crumbled
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/3 cup chopped green onions
3 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
2 tablespoons snipped fresh parsley 
Nutritional Facts: 113 calories: 1 each, 10g fat (3g saturated fat), 11mg cholesterol, 206mg sodium, 1g carbohydrate (1g sugars, trace fiber), 3g protein

Directions

1. Cut a thin slice off of each tomato top.

2. Scoop out and discard pulp. Invert the tomatoes on a paper towel to drain.

3. In a small bowl, combine the remaining ingredients.

4. Spoon into tomatoes.

5. Refrigerate for several hours.

Light-Bodied White Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a light-bodied white wine such as Sauvignon Blanc or Pinot Grigio.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/blt-bites?pmcode=IPIDC01T&_cmp=Top108PM&_ebid=Top108PM8/14/2016&_mid=108983&ehid=0B439AE8AB359C88CD0721DC7C000950447A1689

VEGAN ZUCCHINI BREAD RECIPE

Tons of zucchini on your hands? Vegan Zucchini Bread tooooo the rescue! It's tender, it's moist, and it's loaded with cozy cinnamon, sweet brown sugar, coconut oil, and of course, plenty of zucchini!

Author: Show Me the Yummy
Recipe type: Snack
TOTAL TIME: 50 mins
Serves: 1 loaf

INGREDIENTS

Chia Egg:

1 tablespoon chia seeds
3 tablespoons water

Dry Ingredients:

1 and ¾ cups all-purpose flour (whole wheat pastry flour should be fine, too)
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt

Wet Ingredients:

⅓ cup almond milk
2 tablespoons white vinegar
⅓ cup orange juice
⅓ cup coconut oil, melted
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
⅔ cups packed brown sugar
1 cup (loosely packed) grated zucchini

INSTRUCTIONS

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Grease a 9x5 loaf pan with cooking spray and line it with parchment paper for easily removal.

Chia Egg:

1. In a small bowl stir together chia seeds and water.

2. Let sit for 10-15 minutes.

Dry Ingredients:

1. In a large bowl, whisk together dry ingredients.

Wet Ingredients:

1. Whisk together milk - brown sugar.

2. Stir in chia egg and grated zucchini.

3. Pour wet ingredients into the dry ingredients and gently stir, using a spatula, until *just* combined.

4. Don't overmix.

5. Pour into prepared loaf pan and bake for 40-50 minutes, or until loaf has cooked all the way through.

6. Cool and enjoy!

http://showmetheyummy.com/vegan-zucchini-bread-recipe/?tl_inbound=1&tl_target_all=1&tl_period_type=3&utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Vegan+Zucchini+Bread+Recipe&utm_campaign=SMTY+Daily+RSS+Email

Popped Root Beer Crispy Treats

Makes 10 - 12 Bars

Ingredients

2 Cups Crispy Quinoa Cereal
2 Cups Cocoa Crispy Rice Cereal
1 Cup Popped Sorghum
1 1/2 Teaspoons Refined Coconut Oil*
1/2 Cup Grade B Maple Syrup
6 Tablespoons Granulated Sugar
1/8 Teaspoon Salt
2 Teaspoons Root Beer Extract

Directions

1. Line an 8 x 8-inch square baking pan with aluminum foil and lightly grease.

2. Combine both cereals and popped sorghum in a large bowl. Set both aside.

3. Set a medium saucepan over low heat and begin by melting the margarine coconut oil.

4. Once liquefied, add in the maple syrup, sugar, and salt, stirring as needed until the sugar crystals dissolve.

5. Bring the mixture to a steady boil and then cook for an additional 3 - 5 minutes, until it appears to have thickened slightly. Remove from the heat and quickly stir in the root beer extract.

6. Pour the contents of your saucepan over the dry mix and fold it in carefully but briskly with a wide non-stick spatula, being careful not to crush the cereal.

7. Pour everything into your prepared pan and gently press it out into an even layer. Let cool completely before cutting into bars.

*Opt for refined coconut oil to minimize the coconut flavor, or if you'd prefer, simply use your favorite vegan butter instead.
www.bittersweet.com
That last recipe sounds good - or should I say "interesting".

Haven't eaten since breakfast and I'm beginning to feel a little empty. I've been noshing on some "digestive" biscuits but think I need something a little more. Mary brought me some "soup in a bag" - had some last night which was pretty good - maybe I will make some more tonight. Quick and easy. If I had remembered - I have chicken thighs in the freezer to put in the crock pot with some mushroom soup. Maybe tomorrow. --- Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> And the rest of us are lucky to have both of you as friends :sm24: :sm24:


It is good to have friends around the world!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joan.
> Coughing a bit- eking out Fan's lemons- two a morning first thing with a little honey. Making a lentil lasagne for tea today- looking forward to that. Got a Pumpkin to roast as well. I have a friend dropping by this afternoon, which is always a 'pick me up'.


Sounds like you're not getting worse and pray you don't. Menu sounds delicious! So glad you've got company coming. Will brighten up your day! Enjoy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely melody - great color too. the baby will be well dressed when she/he wears it - looking at the color again - when she wears it. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Here it is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you ladies have been busy since last i was on - goodness - i need to get busy and read. a non eventful day. the doctor told me to behave myself - told him i am too tired to do anything else. lol maybe a little trouble would be fun. 

jeanette - hope hubby is not in too much pain. continuous healing energy surrounding him with warm healing energy. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Sounds like you're not getting worse and pray you don't. Menu sounds delicious! So glad you've got company coming. Will brighten up your day! Enjoy!


 :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tami- I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. It is so hard when we see our parents with their declining health. I hope you get to spend some time with her.

Gwen- My DD, age 30, wants a mermaid blanket! I think I found one that is knitted. I know I am not up to crocheting one! I think the sharks are cute!

Sam- Sometimes a little trouble is what we need! Have fun, but take care of yourself.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jury duty today! They didn't have any thing on the docket, so I was dismissed before 9:00. I walked to the gym where my friend was working out and waited for her. It was such a blessing not to have to spend the day at the courthouse!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Probably biting off more than I can chew but have decided to attempt the mermaid blankets for the 3 DGDs for Christmas and the shark blanket for the youngest DGS. Ordered all the yarn from JoAnn Fabrics just now since they had free shipping and also instead of using the Redheart they had another brand called Big Twist on sale and saved myself considerable $$ ordering that yarn. I compared it to the Redheart super saver and it seems much the same. Of course, all the patterns are crochet. OMG! I'm becoming addicted and certainly over confident! LOL!
> 
> DH just got home. I have green beans w/red potatoes in the crock pot and sliced ham for dinner. Off to spend a little time with DH. {{{hugs to everyone}}}
> 
> Oh...almost forgot...Marianne did okay with the tests today. Won't know results until a few days but at least she wasn't rushed over to hospital for surgery. Was very concerned about taking the stress test but suffered zero chest pains during it; just out of breath. I know that isn't good either but thankful no chest pains. Tomorrow is her birthday and I'm headed up to see her. Will give her hugs from everyone.


You go, Gwen! Yeah! I figured you'd get the crochet bug pretty fast. I learned that first and then when I learned to knit, I was doubly addicted. LOL And you know, I'm sure, that it's just like knitting in that you do one stitch at a time, so of course you can do it. I want to do a mermaid tail for DD#2 at some point--not sure if she'll get it this year or not, but I'd also like to do a mermaid for DGD#1 and a shark for DGS (the other girls, too, but when they're a bit older, as they'd outgrow their size in no time right now).

And please give Marianne a few extra hugs to let her know how we miss her! I'm happy that her test went okay (I know about the immediate stuff...not fun!). Oh, and a very happy birthday to her also.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pammie, my DD who would love one is also 30! Hey, you're never too old to be a mermaid, right?

Tami, I somehow missed the news about your mom. I'm sorry I haven't commented--gentle hugs to all of you in this hard time.

Julie, hope those cold germs are on their way OUT of your system. Tea sounds wonderful. Enjoy.

Healing thoughts for all in need, including DHs. 

He wants enchiladas for supper, so I'm off to get those going. Haven't done much craft-wise the last couple of days (and just realized I don't have the pictures of the quilt blocks yet, either) but hoping to work on something tonight. I still feel that I'm in "sewing mode," so maybe I'll quilt a bit more of the one that's been in the frame for weeks...I often think that if I could be consistent, I'd have so many projects done no one would believe it. Heh. Well, at least I never get bored with nothing to do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pammie, my DD who would love one is also 30! Hey, you're never too old to be a mermaid, right?
> 
> Tami, I somehow missed the news about your mom. I'm sorry I haven't commented--gentle hugs to all of you in this hard time.
> 
> ...


One thing, my head is not as woozy as it was yesterday- but I am finding it hard breathing, especially if I try to lie down. I am just about to make the cheese sauce- looking forward to it, too!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, you go Chica! It's fun to explore new crafts. 
MrsVette, thank you. Where is Seffner, FL?


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, you go Chica! It's fun to explore new crafts.
> MrsVette, thank you. Where is Seffner, FL?


It's about 40 miles East of Tampa. Couldn't be happier even if sweating more. At least I won't have to shovel snow or watch my step walking on ice!????????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pammie, glad you didn't have to spend day in courthouse.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MrsVette, know well what you mean. I grew up on Long Island. Been in the desert close to 35 years. Summer's miss Jones Beach, but sure don't miss the snow, ice, or socked in by clouds gloom.
Gwen, thank you for update on Marianne.
Didn't knit but took myself on an artist date to local Maturango Museum. Fun. Did do a little incomplete drawing.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> MrsVette, know well what you mean. I grew up on Long Island. Been in the desert close to 35 years. Summer's miss Jones Beach, but sure don't miss the snow, ice, or socked in by clouds gloom.
> Gwen, thank you for update on Marianne.
> Didn't knit but took myself on an artist date to local Maturango Museum. Fun. Did do a little incomplete drawing.


Where on LI? Grandparents lived in Freeport. DH and I were members of Long Island Corvette Owners Association and went to meetings in Bellmore and numerous car shows around LI. What kind of drawing are you doing? Enjoy your evening! Hugs!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tami_ohio sorry to hear bad news for mom.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

You are so right, Sorlenna, every girl loves mermaids!

Julie- I hope your cold is better.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Give my best to Marianne. I'm so glad her tests went well. Now to pray for a good result.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MrsVette, grew up north shore Nassau County, Glen Head. Married and moved to Farmingdale for 18 years. A friend and I are doing a basic DVD How To Draw art course by Prof. David Brody, Univ. Of Washington (state). But he sounds like a ANger.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> His rehab will be at home - a PT will come to the house for the first two weeks. He's expected to be able to walk up the stairs when he comes home so we'll see.


Stairs after 2 days! Though I guess if you have had so much pain you needed a replacement its probably not much worse than what you have already been dealing with.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Rookieretiree - Glad DH is doing so well but sure hope he doesn't over do it. Now a days they don't want to keep you in the hospital for long. I am amazed that PT will be at home. Guess things have changed over the past few years since neighbors had replacements. Prayer for you and DH!


Thank you. I just got home from hospital and he's doing very well. He walked up and down 4 stairs and took a lap around the floor. He'll have more therapy tomorrow and then probably get released by dinner time. We've learned though that you can add an hour or two onto what they estimate the time to be. He can't wait to get into real clothes tomorrow - he's had enough of the commando and gown attire! Of course, the gowns aren't nearly long enough for his height!

I asked about the machine that moves the leg and the PT informed me that those aren't used anymore because there's no substitute for the hard work of doing it and working the muscles. DH thinks he'll feel much better once he feels more independent and able to get up when he wants to -- he hates having to ask for help to move to the chair, go to the bathroom, etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Probably biting off more than I can chew but have decided to attempt the mermaid blankets for the 3 DGDs for Christmas and the shark blanket for the youngest DGS. Ordered all the yarn from JoAnn Fabrics just now since they had free shipping and also instead of using the Redheart they had another brand called Big Twist on sale and saved myself considerable $$ ordering that yarn. I compared it to the Redheart super saver and it seems much the same. Of course, all the patterns are crochet. OMG! I'm becoming addicted and certainly over confident! LOL!
> 
> DH just got home. I have green beans w/red potatoes in the crock pot and sliced ham for dinner. Off to spend a little time with DH. {{{hugs to everyone}}}
> 
> Oh...almost forgot...Marianne did okay with the tests today. Won't know results until a few days but at least she wasn't rushed over to hospital for surgery. Was very concerned about taking the stress test but suffered zero chest pains during it; just out of breath. I know that isn't good either but thankful no chest pains. Tomorrow is her birthday and I'm headed up to see her. Will give her hugs from everyone.


Please do and let her know how much she is missed. Hoping and praying that all the tests come back okay.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pray for CA, we have fires everywhere and a hard, fast intense fire on Cajon Pass has closed Hwy 15 and many homes lost. It's the third fire in San Bernardino in as many weeks. 80,000 residents evacuated.


I can't imagine trying to get so many evacuated- what a logistical nightmare it must be. And no matter how well prepared you might be the exact situation you face is likely different to all the scenarios considered.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> You are so right, Sorlenna, every girl loves mermaids!
> 
> Julie- I hope your cold is better.


Not yet- but at least not much worse!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

More pictures from Saturday KAP...Gifts given by each other. I can't remember who gave each item so if I didn't give credit to someone it is because I wasn't sure who to give credit to. The gifts are truly well received by each of us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Depending on what I"m getting myself into I've thought about making one for each of the adult DDs too. We shall see.


pammie1234 said:


> Tami- I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. It is so hard when we see our parents with their declining health. I hope you get to spend some time with her.
> 
> Gwen- My DD, age 30, wants a mermaid blanket! I think I found one that is knitted. I know I am not up to crocheting one! I think the sharks are cute!
> 
> Sam- Sometimes a little trouble is what we need! Have fun, but take care of yourself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie try to elevate the head of your bed when you lie down. It may help your breathing. Also, if you have any vicks vapor rub or maybe some eucalyptus oil you could use it to open you up some. So sorry you've got this cold still.


Lurker 2 said:


> One thing, my head is not as woozy as it was yesterday- but I am finding it hard breathing, especially if I try to lie down. I am just about to make the cheese sauce- looking forward to it, too!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. I just got home from hospital and he's doing very well. He walked up and down 4 stairs and took a lap around the floor. He'll have more therapy tomorrow and then probably get released by dinner time. We've learned though that you can add an hour or two onto what they estimate the time to be. He can't wait to get into real clothes tomorrow - he's had enough of the commando and gown attire! Of course, the gowns aren't nearly long enough for his height!
> 
> I asked about the machine that moves the leg and the PT informed me that those aren't used anymore because there's no substitute for the hard work of doing it and working the muscles. DH thinks he'll feel much better once he feels more independent and able to get up when he wants to -- he hates having to ask for help to move to the chair, go to the bathroom, etc.


I fully agree with your DH as I hated buzzing for a nurse just so I could get up to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Probably biting off more than I can chew but have decided to attempt the mermaid blankets for the 3 DGDs for Christmas and the shark blanket for the youngest DGS. Ordered all the yarn from JoAnn Fabrics just now since they had free shipping and also instead of using the Redheart they had another brand called Big Twist on sale and saved myself considerable $$ ordering that yarn. I compared it to the Redheart super saver and it seems much the same. Of course, all the patterns are crochet. OMG! I'm becoming addicted and certainly over confident! LOL!
> 
> DH just got home. I have green beans w/red potatoes in the crock pot and sliced ham for dinner. Off to spend a little time with DH. {{{hugs to everyone}}}
> 
> Oh...almost forgot...Marianne did okay with the tests today. Won't know results until a few days but at least she wasn't rushed over to hospital for surgery. Was very concerned about taking the stress test but suffered zero chest pains during it; just out of breath. I know that isn't good either but thankful no chest pains. Tomorrow is her birthday and I'm headed up to see her. Will give her hugs from everyone.


It's good she had no chest pains during the stress test. I'm sure everyone gets out of breathe doing it as they keep turning up the tred mill until you think you will collapse. Hope she gets good news.
Have a good trip tomorrow & enjoy your time together.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Nannyof6GS! I don't remember seeing you here before so *welcome Nannyof6GS! * If you have been here before please forgive this silly person for forgetting. Please share with us what you have on the hooks, needles, or whatever. Love seeing new folks joining in and there is always room for more.


Yes, I have been here before but under my old name (Nannyof3). Since my youngest daughter had the triplets (2 years ago) I finally got around to asking Admin to change my name to include all the boys!

I have several knitting projects going at the same time. Most of them started before my mom passed and I am just now getting back to them. I have been ripping more the last several days. Takes awhile to clear the cobwebs out of my head and find where I left off of things.

I am happy to see all the fun at KAP in the photos, thanks Mary.

Joanne


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

More pictures of the gifts we brought home...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Yes, I have been here before but under my old name (Nannyof3). Since my youngest daughter had the triplets (2 years ago) I finally got around to asking Admin to change my name to include all the boys!
> 
> I have several knitting projects going at the same time. Most of them started before my mom passed and I am just now getting back to them. I have been ripping more the last several days. Takes awhile to clear the cobwebs out of my head and find where I left off of things.
> 
> ...


I thought you were Nannyof3 with a changed name. I am glad you are enjoying the photos as I still have many more to share. Maybe you will be able to come next year. We had several people from Pennsylvania and even New York.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone super photos of KAP a super weekend by what am seeing and reading.
Spring like again today so have been busy getting the garden weeded and fertilised ready for growing season ahead.
The humble sheep has many uses as we all know, but another one which is plentiful here is the sheep pellet, i.e.
Pelletised sheep poo. It does give a good boost to the plants and I've liberally thrown it round today and it's giving the garden a very sheep farm perfume lol! It breaks down easily and the worms and plants love it.
Had to do a run for extra yarn today for baby blanket, I had only 1 and 1/2 rows to complete my 24th square, and ran out ,bummer! So now have a large 300gm ball of variegated to keep for another project.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joan.
> Coughing a bit- eking out Fan's lemons- two a morning first thing with a little honey. Making a lentil lasagne for tea today- looking forward to that. Got a Pumpkin to roast as well. I have a friend dropping by this afternoon, which is always a 'pick me up'.


I always enjoy your food comments because your food is so different from what we eat and it sounds so good. Now my question, what is lentil lasagne? It sounds like something I would like to eat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie try to elevate the head of your bed when you lie down. It may help your breathing. Also, if you have any vicks vapor rub or maybe some eucalyptus oil you could use it to open you up some. So sorry you've got this cold still.


I have a mix of Eucalyptus and Tea Tree oil that I am vaporising, as well as Lavender oil. I am usually struck down for a number of weeks.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a mix of Eucalyptus and Tea Tree oil that I am vaporising, as well as Lavender oil. I am usually struck down for a number of weeks.


I hope it works more quickly this time, Julie. Please take extra good care of yourself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I always enjoy your food comments because your food is so different from what we eat and it sounds so good. Now my question, what is lentil lasagne? It sounds like something I would like to eat.


I make a bolognaise type sauce, but substituting brown lentils for the mince- it was 3 medium onions chopped small and fried in Olive Oil until clear, add 3 cloves garlic, cook lentils with a bay leaf (1 cup of lentils) drain after 45 minutes, add to onion mix, with 3 cans crushed tomatoes (450g). 
Make a white sauce with butter and flour roux, I made 5 cups milk to get as much as I wanted, added grated nutmeg and pepper and salt. Just cooked the Lasagne strips, layered tomato/lentil sauce, lasagne, white sauce, until it was all used up- ending with white sauce on top, and I grated a large amount of Edam cheese on top- I would prefer a more tasty cheese, but had to go with what I had in the cupboard. Cook at 350*F until the cheese is golden and the mixture has firmed up- about 45 minutes to 1 hour. Which reminds me I must go check to see how it is going!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope it works more quickly this time, Julie. Please take extra good care of yourself.


I hope so too! Thank you, Mary!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeanette, that is so funny! I used the machine when I was in bed, but they had me up walking and doing small steps right away. I think my surgery was about 6 years ago.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I got my car back from DD today! I guess that means I have to go to the grocery store tomorrow. Actually, I may clean house and go to the store on Friday. I have friends coming over Saturday for swim, dinner and a movie. I hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i have so enjoyed the KAP pic's. loving Mathews cards, he is one talented kid. Does he have a web site to see them and the prices?
Sam, i am thinking i am going to try the Peach Pecan Cobbler for our next Prime time luncheon at church. sounds yummy.
Gwennie, you look good in your Guernsey and Jules, what a good job. i have said it before, i strive to be half the knitter you are. 
I offer up prayers for those facing the floods and Fire, please take care.
we are still having rain every day here. we did need it and i plan if it will stop long enough to get out and dig up the little pop up trees in my flower beds while its easy digging. i think next wk we are supposed to have dryer days and a tad cooler. we will need a Bush Hog to mow this next time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, that relish recipe s almost exactly the same as what I made last week except for the cauliflower.

Gwen, this is the pattern I plan to use for nieces mermaid tail, I think it should go pretty quickly & is an easy stitch
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mermaid-tail-afghan

Julie, if you,have any onions, try warming them & putting them in a bag on your chest, often that loosens things up & makes you feel much better.

I've never heard of anyone making lentil lasagna, sounds good.

Mary, what a lovely bunch of gifts everyone received.

I wasn't very ambitious today, my sciatica really gave me hell. I'm not sure if it was bending I to the freezers to clean them or if it was sitting in one of those umbrella kind of lawn chairs for a long time last night.

I had the GKs here for the afternoon, DS had some things he wanted to get done before going back to work tomorrow & DIL was away for the day.
We picked enough fresh corn for supper, so good! DS & GKs stayed for supper & just left. I'm pooped!
We are off to North Battleford(85 miles) tomorrow to see the surgeon for DH, thinking he will want to do a gastroscopy, we shall see.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up.

Glad you got a green light for Travel Sam.????

Tami I am sorry to hear of your mom's declining health. If she is to pass I pray it is peaceful. Prayer warrior Melody on duty☺

Prayers for all the fires and the flooding to stop.

Gwen so happy to hear that Marianne got the tests over and done with and no chest pain. Big hugs from Canada to her.

Sorlenna hope you are able to eat a bit more each day.???? 

Kate the castle looks beautiful.

Nanny of 6 happy to see you again. ☺☺

Julie I am hoping the lemons and honey and your vaporizing mixture help out.

Jeanette happy to hear Dh should be on his way home tomorrow. I know all to well exactly how he feels about hospital gowns and buzzing to use the washroom. 

I am off to bed soon. Will post a pic of the sweater.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> i have so enjoyed the KAP pic's. loving Mathews cards, he is one talented kid. Does he have a web site to see them and the prices?
> Sam, i am thinking i am going to try the Peach Pecan Cobbler for our next Prime time luncheon at church. sounds yummy.
> Gwennie, you look good in your Guernsey and Jules, what a good job. i have said it before, i strive to be half the knitter you are.
> I offer up prayers for those facing the floods and Fire, please take care.
> we are still having rain every day here. we did need it and i plan if it will stop long enough to get out and dig up the little pop up trees in my flower beds while its easy digging. i think next wk we are supposed to have dryer days and a tad cooler. we will need a Bush Hog to mow this next time.


I am working on taking pictures to post to another person. I will let you know when it is done.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here it is....
Roma Baby Cardigan Sweater and Hat Set from Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 

Will make the hat tomorrow. Need to sew in the ends and under the sleeves. Add some buttons and done.

Did the 0-3 mth size but used a bigger needle and I am sure it will fit 3-6 mth


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I forgot to ask you Mary how is our Superhero Princess Bella ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here it is....
> Roma Baby Cardigan Sweater and Hat Set from Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> Will make the hat tomorrow. Need to sew in the ends and under the sleeves. Add some buttons and done.
> ...


Another great sweater.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been looking in on the lace party, this link was posted there today, so pretty, I want to try it.

http://megan.cc/EstonianStarflower/


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie- Your recipe sounds good. I think you must be an excellent cook as well as knitter!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wooooooohooooòooo ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺

I am over the moon excited right now. My jaw hit the ground and I burst into tears.

Just went to update my Ravelry and I had 2 messages from Marion Leys a.k.a. Marianna Mel. 

She asked permission to use my Charlie Jacket and Hat as well as the blanket on her site. 

I am so happy that I am still crying. What an honor. ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, this is the pattern I plan to use for nieces mermaid tail, I think it should go pretty quickly & is an easy stitch
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mermaid-tail-afghan


Thanks for that! I'm reading through it and it looks pretty straightforward.

Hope your trip tomorrow yields good results.

I ate some ravioli today! Woohoo! The back seems lots better today, too, still pretty sore in front (perhaps could have used another stitch, but it'll heal nonetheless). I'll get there. I know one day soon when I wake up, it won't hurt any more. :sm04:

I'm going to take pictures of those quilt blocks right now before I forget again!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wooooooohooooòooo ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I am over the moon excited right now. My jaw hit the ground and I burst into tears.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been looking in on the lace party, this link was posted there today, so pretty, I want to try it.
> 
> http://megan.cc/EstonianStarflower/


Wow! Bookmarked it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been looking in on the lace party, this link was posted there today, so pretty, I want to try it.
> 
> http://megan.cc/EstonianStarflower/


It really is pretty. I copied the pattern, but not sure when I'll get to it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome! Melody, you have every right to be excited. That is a super compliment!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Wooooooohooooòooo ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I am over the moon excited right now. My jaw hit the ground and I burst into tears.
> 
> ...


You are a fabulous knitter so it doesn't surprise me. What an honor for you!

SuperBella appears to be doing fairly well. I haven't heard any results from her lab work which could be good news and I have seen pictures of her at the condo instead of hospitals which is also good news. I am so happy that the family is able to be on this vacation even though it is challenging to travel with little Bella. I know they were to have two medical supply deliveries while they are in Florida in order to get through these two weeks that they are down there. At least Bella will have some wonderful memories made over these two weeks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I took photos of four of the blocks (there are 35 all together) but my phone hasn't emailed them to me yet. I'll post tomorrow when I can get them to come through!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, I'm so proud of you. What a wonderful honor!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And here the University of Georgia started last Thursday and the public schools started last Friday. Two of my granddaughters are dual enrolled in high school and at the Athens Technical College. Until next week they only go to the high school and beginning next week will also go to the college. One of them is a junior and the other a sophmore. If they stay on this track when they graduate high school they will enter university/college as juniors. I'm so proud of them; super intelligent kids.


Wow, that's impressive, and very great for them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've got Elizabeth for the day again. Put her down for a sleep at 8. So with her short sleeps she should be awake in time to take her to Bible Study. See how she goes being left there. Didn't take her last week as it was her first day without Mum all day.


I hope it all went well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awe....how sweet of you to say that Fan. Julie certainly is a wonderful lady. My dream would be to someday meet her in person.


That's one of my dreams also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> In the third pic, you see on the bottom row, right side, that gorgeous lime green , luscious blue, and hot pink? Somehow one of each came home with me!


 :sm09: You've gotta watch that Alpaca, it practically jumps right into your bag, or am I the only one with that problem. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am taking the plunge; ordered the pattern and the yarn to make that crocheted circular jacket. Know I'm not necessarily ready for it yet but am feeling confident I will be in a reasonable amount of time. I did as Sorlenna suggested and looked at some similar free patterns on ravelry and figured I might as well give it a go. Hope I don't drive those of you that crochet too crazy with questions...of course for me it would be a short trip! {{{Hugs to everyone!}}} Off to practice. ????


Awesome! I don't think you'll drive any of us crazy, ask away, I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would try it. Hey, I have pet rabbits and will eat rabbit. It good. Of course, my pet rabbits would only yield a rabbit nugget of meat. My great uncle raised meat rabbits. I ate it a lot as a kid.


Yes, I would too.

Don't I remember a story about rabbit and some chicken bones?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think it's the antioxidants in it


Marla got her golden raisins and gin today and called me tonight to find out if she was supposed to leave it our or refrigerate it. So here's hoping it works great, she was really complaining about it having to be golden raisins. lolol
I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you. I will definitely try this. Sounds so good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm09: You've gotta watch that Alpaca, it practically jumps right into your bag, or am I the only one with that problem. lol


Oh, you're not alone!

Okay, I got three of four (my camera didn't like one photo, apparently, as I tried to email it three times and it didn't go). This pattern is called Star of the Orient, and there are 35 blocks all together, currently not assembled into the full quilt top. This was fun--the block's assembled in a sort of spiral, and I'd never done one like that before.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joanne I remember your former name; glad you've made it back. Condolences on the passing of your mom; from your post I am assuming it hasn't been too terribly long ago. Of course, I don't think we evern get over losing a loved one simply learn to manage our grieve better. So glad you are back with us.

I can certainly relate to frogging/ripping out at least this evening. I'm learning to crochet (like I don't have enough projects knitting) and have redone one round now 3 or 4 times...LOL. Finally got it right and need to put it aside and get some rest.

Again, good to see you back with us.



Nannyof6GS said:


> Yes, I have been here before but under my old name (Nannyof3). Since my youngest daughter had the triplets (2 years ago) I finally got around to asking Admin to change my name to include all the boys!
> 
> I have several knitting projects going at the same time. Most of them started before my mom passed and I am just now getting back to them. I have been ripping more the last several days. Takes awhile to clear the cobwebs out of my head and find where I left off of things.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie that sounds yummy. I've copied it and may give it a try.


Lurker 2 said:


> I make a bolognaise type sauce, but substituting brown lentils for the mince- it was 3 medium onions chopped small and fried in Olive Oil until clear, add 3 cloves garlic, cook lentils with a bay leaf (1 cup of lentils) drain after 45 minutes, add to onion mix, with 3 cans crushed tomatoes (450g).
> Make a white sauce with butter and flour roux, I made 5 cups milk to get as much as I wanted, added grated nutmeg and pepper and salt. Just cooked the Lasagne strips, layered tomato/lentil sauce, lasagne, white sauce, until it was all used up- ending with white sauce on top, and I grated a large amount of Edam cheese on top- I would prefer a more tasty cheese, but had to go with what I had in the cupboard. Cook at 350*F until the cheese is golden and the mixture has firmed up- about 45 minutes to 1 hour. Which reminds me I must go check to see how it is going!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie that is the exact pattern I copied! I can't wait for the yarn to come in; figure it will be here by the end of next week. I'll need to get started on them now if I expect to have them ready for Christmas! We will have to compare notes and I'msure I'll be perstering folks for assistance. Tonight I started working on a child's hat from the class; wasn't going to do it but decided I can give it to a friend who has a young granddaughter. Insteading of joining in the round you keep crocheting in a spiral increasing. Doggone if I kept messing up my count. Finally got it right and figured since I'm going to see Marianne tomorrow I needed to get on to bed (which I will do as soon as I catch up here. Really enjoying the change of pace with the crocheting and the challenges it is giving me.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, that relish recipe s almost exactly the same as what I made last week except for the cauliflower.
> 
> Gwen, this is the pattern I plan to use for nieces mermaid tail, I think it should go pretty quickly & is an easy stitch
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mermaid-tail-afghan
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody you are really a wiz getting these cardigans made. I love this pattern with the two colors. It is wonderful.



gagesmom said:


> Here it is....
> Roma Baby Cardigan Sweater and Hat Set from Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> Will make the hat tomorrow. Need to sew in the ends and under the sleeves. Add some buttons and done.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW Melody! That is fantastic! You really are a fantastic knitter. Congratulations!


gagesmom said:


> Wooooooohooooòooo ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I am over the moon excited right now. My jaw hit the ground and I burst into tears.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just mixed mine up today too! The guy at the liquor store knew immediately what I was getting it for (I go there if making a recipe and need a small quantity of alcohol) and he told me to be sure and have all the gin absorbed before trying it and to turn your jar over every day. He said it should take about a week for all the gin to be absorbed. I left mine out...hope that was right.


Poledra65 said:


> Marla got her golden raisins and gin today and called me tonight to find out if she was supposed to leave it our or refrigerate it. So here's hoping it works great, she was really complaining about it having to be golden raisins. lolol
> I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna that is going to be a gorgeous quilt. I hope to get some table runners made before Christmas. Would love to get a lap quilt done also but I think I've got my plate full as it is. Will see how the crochet goes. Be sure and show us when it is all assembled. 


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, you're not alone!
> 
> Okay, I got three of four (my camera didn't like one photo, apparently, as I tried to email it three times and it didn't go). This pattern is called Star of the Orient, and there are 35 blocks all together, currently not assembled into the full quilt top. This was fun--the block's assembled in a sort of spiral, and I'd never done one like that before.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and headed to bed. Will give Marianne all the hugs you've sent. TTYL!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie that is the exact pattern I copied! I can't wait for the yarn to come in; figure it will be here by the end of next week. I'll need to get started on them now if I expect to have them ready for Christmas! We will have to compare notes and I'msure I'll be perstering folks for assistance. Tonight I started working on a child's hat from the class; wasn't going to do it but decided I can give it to a friend who has a young granddaughter. Insteading of joining in the round you keep crocheting in a spiral increasing. Doggone if I kept messing up my count. Finally got it right and figured since I'm going to see Marianne tomorrow I needed to get on to bed (which I will do as soon as I catch up here. Really enjoying the change of pace with the crocheting and the challenges it is giving me.


If you're working in a spiral, use a safety pin type marker or scrap yarn through the first stitch. That can help you keep track.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wooooooohooooòooo ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I am over the moon excited right now. My jaw hit the ground and I burst into tears.
> 
> ...


Congrats, Melody


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for that! I'm reading through it and it looks pretty straightforward.
> 
> Hope your trip tomorrow yields good results.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your mouth us healing well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> You are a fabulous knitter so it doesn't surprise me. What an honor for you!
> 
> SuperBella appears to be doing fairly well. I haven't heard any results from her lab work which could be good news and I have seen pictures of her at the condo instead of hospitals which is also good news. I am so happy that the family is able to be on this vacation even though it is challenging to travel with little Bella. I know they were to have two medical supply deliveries while they are in Florida in order to get through these two weeks that they are down there. At least Bella will have some wonderful memories made over these two weeks.


It's great she is doing well enough so not only can she enjoy the trip but hopefully the whole family can have some fun & relaxation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla got her golden raisins and gin today and called me tonight to find out if she was supposed to leave it our or refrigerate it. So here's hoping it works great, she was really complaining about it having to be golden raisins. lolol
> I will let you all know how it goes.


In the fridge. I hope it works for her, I know it helps some people


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, you're not alone!
> 
> Okay, I got three of four (my camera didn't like one photo, apparently, as I tried to email it three times and it didn't go). This pattern is called Star of the Orient, and there are 35 blocks all together, currently not assembled into the full quilt top. This was fun--the block's assembled in a sort of spiral, and I'd never done one like that before.


Those are gorgeous! What a lot of work, can't wait to see it all together. I haven't seen that pattern before


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> More pictures from Saturday KAP...Gifts given by each other. I can't remember who gave each item so if I didn't give credit to someone it is because I wasn't sure who to give credit to. The gifts are truly well received by each of us.


Beautiful thoughtful gifts


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been looking in on the lace party, this link was posted there today, so pretty, I want to try it.
> 
> http://megan.cc/EstonianStarflower/


Thank you Bonnie you have been bookmarked hope it didn't hurt ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, you're not alone!
> 
> Okay, I got three of four (my camera didn't like one photo, apparently, as I tried to email it three times and it didn't go). This pattern is called Star of the Orient, and there are 35 blocks all together, currently not assembled into the full quilt top. This was fun--the block's assembled in a sort of spiral, and I'd never done one like that before.


They are beautiful . I'll look forward to seeing the quilt finished


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congrats, Melody


Woo Hoo, knitting ninja goes high profile! Great to see your skills recognised, Melody.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are dyed in the wool tigers. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I know the boys were excited that the Tigers beat the Rangers two times! They were pretty funny talking with me about the game. I'm hoping they hold Oakland for one more out, and it will be a second win in the series.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Woo Hoo, knitting ninja goes high profile! Great to see your skills recognised, Melody.


Congratulations from me too Mel ????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i have so enjoyed the KAP pic's. loving Mathews cards, he is one talented kid. Does he have a web site to see them and the prices?
> Sam, i am thinking i am going to try the Peach Pecan Cobbler for our next Prime time luncheon at church. sounds yummy.
> Gwennie, you look good in your Guernsey and Jules, what a good job. i have said it before, i strive to be half the knitter you are.
> I offer up prayers for those facing the floods and Fire, please take care.
> we are still having rain every day here. we did need it and i plan if it will stop long enough to get out and dig up the little pop up trees in my flower beds while its easy digging. i think next wk we are supposed to have dryer days and a tad cooler. we will need a Bush Hog to mow this next time.


Thank you Donna- I do have a head start on you, Donna- several decades I think- I am sure I remember you learned as an adult?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, that relish recipe s almost exactly the same as what I made last week except for the cauliflower.
> 
> Gwen, this is the pattern I plan to use for nieces mermaid tail, I think it should go pretty quickly & is an easy stitch
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mermaid-tail-afghan
> ...


I'll be getting onions and lemons on Tuesday- meantime I have some fairly sour mandarins- thought they would make a good marmalade.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just caught up.
> 
> Glad you got a green light for Travel Sam.????
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another great sweater.


Ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie- Your recipe sounds good. I think you must be an excellent cook as well as knitter!


I am lazy Pammie when it comes to cooking for me- that is why it is good to have visitors! Cookery books are a bit of a passion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, you're not alone!
> 
> Okay, I got three of four (my camera didn't like one photo, apparently, as I tried to email it three times and it didn't go). This pattern is called Star of the Orient, and there are 35 blocks all together, currently not assembled into the full quilt top. This was fun--the block's assembled in a sort of spiral, and I'd never done one like that before.


They look fun, and bright!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie that sounds yummy. I've copied it and may give it a try.


I like it! And what is even better it lasts a couple of days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

This is another read for as short or long a time Elizabeth allows. Looks like putting her down for a nap almost as soon as Mummy leaves might be the way to go. 
The only thing stopping Her from doing what Caitlin tried with the strawberries is that she is still dependent on holding hands.

Well I started this post about 11 hours ago when 1 little girl woke up. Since then we have had a lovely day- it was here turn to chase the birds today. They were smart enough to know all they needed to do was walk to stop her catching them. Sam you will be envious we went to the beach- we caught a bus and a tram. But it was very windy there so we didn't go onto the beach as the sand was blowing up. She has been a delight all day even when we came home and no Mummy here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lights lights and more lights ????I have so many I give them to the sons . I go looking for Christmas decorations when they sell them all off in January . Bought so much wrapping paper and Christmas cards a few years ago as they were so cheap that neither I or my sons have needed to buy any since


I'm hoping I can find my paper supply by Christmas so I don't have to buy any- have enough for a few Christmases I'm sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Bonnie,Angelam, Pammie, Jeanette, thank you. Yes, we are getting smoke from fires to south and to west of us. The fire in Cajon Pass is wildly scary as it advanced so fast. It has doubled in size.


It sounds very concerning- and the smoke must be causing problems for those with lung problems. Praying it is under control soon (well all but especially the fast moving one).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> How long will you have to put up with the uproar?


No idea!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Got a message from my brother. Nurse says mom has reached another stage of decline. She is sleeping almost all the time and doesn't want to wake to eat. We could use some prayers please


Sorry about this Tami- praying for peace for all at this difficult time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I'm just getting to the pattern part on the cardigan to match now . Haven't been sleeping the last few nights so I've been knitting instead nearly got 2 cardigans and a shrug finished . So at least some good is coming from it ????


Golly thats a lot of knitting in a few days/nights. Sorry to hear you havent been sleeping so well.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been looking in on the lace party, this link was posted there today, so pretty, I want to try it.
> 
> http://megan.cc/EstonianStarflower/


Very Pretty. ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Pray for CA, we have fires everywhere and a hard, fast intense fire on Cajon Pass has closed Hwy 15 and many homes lost. It's the third fire in San Bernardino in as many weeks. 80,000 residents evacuated.


Oh dear, that sounds very terrible. I hope they can get them under control soon. Thats a lot of people evacuated. :sm03:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Jury duty today! They didn't have any thing on the docket, so I was dismissed before 9:00. I walked to the gym where my friend was working out and waited for her. It was such a blessing not to have to spend the day at the courthouse!


That would have been a relief thats for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Yes, I have been here before but under my old name (Nannyof3). Since my youngest daughter had the triplets (2 years ago) I finally got around to asking Admin to change my name to include all the boys!
> 
> I have several knitting projects going at the same time. Most of them started before my mom passed and I am just now getting back to them. I have been ripping more the last several days. Takes awhile to clear the cobwebs out of my head and find where I left off of things.
> 
> ...


Now I know who you are- i was thinking how similar the name was to Nannyof3! It did leave the 3 youngest boys out a little didn't it?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe we should turn that into a group hug?
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Count me in!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, sorry your mom is declining, so hard on your family. Prayers she goes peacefully without pain.


From me too. Thinking of you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly thats a lot of knitting in a few days/nights. Sorry to hear you havent been sleeping so well.


I've got a lovely Christmas red shrug finished , almost finshed the entrelac cardigan don't like the pink I used but it was fun to learn once I got my left handed brain into gear and understood which way to go ????And I'm almost onto the sleeves on the sheep cardigan . I'm happy with the knitting not so happy with the sleeplessness , did have a better night last night although this morning I have another worry now , had to make an appointment for youngest to see doctor as he has a suspicious looking purple coloured mark on his leg . Got straight into see doctor who had a good look at it and measured it and has made an appointment for him to go to skin centre to get it checked out , think I could definitely write a guide book on all the medical facilities in the northeast of England .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joan.
> Coughing a bit- eking out Fan's lemons- two a morning first thing with a little honey. Making a lentil lasagne for tea today- looking forward to that. Got a Pumpkin to roast as well. I have a friend dropping by this afternoon, which is always a 'pick me up'.


Glad you had a friend to visit you today. Lasagne sounds yummy and I love roast pumpkin. Have you tried the Vicks on your feet for the coughing?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good to have friends around the world!


 :sm24:  :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got a lovely Christmas red shrug finished , almost finshed the entrelac cardigan don't like the pink I used but it was fun to learn once I got my left handed brain into gear and understood which way to go ????And I'm almost onto the sleeves on the sheep cardigan . I'm happy with the knitting not so happy with the sleeplessness , did have a better night last night although this morning I have another worry now , had to make an appointment for youngest to see doctor as he has a suspicious looking purple coloured mark on his leg . Got straight into see doctor who had a good look at it and measured it and has made an appointment for him to go to skin centre to get it checked out , think I could definitely write a guide book on all the medical facilities in the northeast of England .


Your family sure do like making life interesting for you with their health issues don't they?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Here it is....
> Roma Baby Cardigan Sweater and Hat Set from Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> Will make the hat tomorrow. Need to sew in the ends and under the sleeves. Add some buttons and done.
> ...


Very cute, and I like those colours. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Wooooooohooooòooo ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I am over the moon excited right now. My jaw hit the ground and I burst into tears.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is an honor! Well done to you. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, you're not alone!
> 
> Okay, I got three of four (my camera didn't like one photo, apparently, as I tried to email it three times and it didn't go). This pattern is called Star of the Orient, and there are 35 blocks all together, currently not assembled into the full quilt top. This was fun--the block's assembled in a sort of spiral, and I'd never done one like that before.


Lovely, you are very talented! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Your family sure do like making life interesting for you with their health issues don't they?


Re Sonja.... thats for sure!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Your family sure do like making life interesting for you with their health issues don't they?[/quote
> 
> We were all fit and healthy apart from son having ulcer colitus until this last 4 years , since then we seem to have had everything thrown at us
> It's surprising how quickly a relatively carefree life can change to one of constant worry


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:20pm and I have have just caught up. Was on facebook and today Mariannes birthday. 
Happy birthday to you Marianne ????????????????????

Off I go as we have our appointment in 2 hours.

Check in later.???? 

Thank you all so much for your kind words and compliments about being chosen to be on Marions site☺☺????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 8:20pm and I have have just caught up. Was on facebook and today Mariannes birthday.
> Happy birthday to you Marianne ????????????????????
> 
> Off I go as we have our appointment in 2 hours.
> ...


Hope you have a good day Mel


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I love your stitching mrsvette, I wish I could do that but I always miscount the squares and end up messing it up!
Sam I think I would feel the same about sugar mice as I do about gummy worms, can't bear to eat 'em! Thinking about the real thing!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Got a message from my brother. Nurse says mom has reached another stage of decline. She is sleeping almost all the time and doesn't want to wake to eat. We could use some prayers please


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wooooooohooooòooo ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I am over the moon excited right now. My jaw hit the ground and I burst into tears.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Mel!!! That is a big honor well deserved!!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, you're not alone!
> 
> Okay, I got three of four (my camera didn't like one photo, apparently, as I tried to email it three times and it didn't go). This pattern is called Star of the Orient, and there are 35 blocks all together, currently not assembled into the full quilt top. This was fun--the block's assembled in a sort of spiral, and I'd never done one like that before.


Very nice! Gives me the itch to quilt again!!!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joanne I remember your former name; glad you've made it back. Condolences on the passing of your mom; from your post I am assuming it hasn't been too terribly long ago. Of course, I don't think we evern get over losing a loved one simply learn to manage our grieve better. So glad you are back with us.
> 
> I can certainly relate to frogging/ripping out at least this evening. I'm learning to crochet (like I don't have enough projects knitting) and have redone one round now 3 or 4 times...LOL. Finally got it right and need to put it aside and get some rest.
> 
> Again, good to see you back with us.


Thank you, Gwen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad you had a friend to visit you today. Lasagne sounds yummy and I love roast pumpkin. Have you tried the Vicks on your feet for the coughing?


I know I have seen my jar lately- but no idea where I put it!!!!!!!!!

The lasagne is very moreish.

We had a power cut, and I ended up not doing the Pumpkin- it can wait for another day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Your family sure do like making life interesting for you with their health issues don't they?
> ...


I am glad, though that you found both your knitting and crochet, and KP.

Hoping beyond hope that #3son has nothing serious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:20pm and I have have just caught up. Was on facebook and today Mariannes birthday.
> Happy birthday to you Marianne ????????????????????
> 
> Off I go as we have our appointment in 2 hours.
> ...


It will be great if Marianne eventually is able to have computer time.

I am sure Gwen will be taking Happy Birthday wishes for her from us!

But just in case:

*Happy Happy Day, Marianne*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Got a message from my brother. Nurse says mom has reached another stage of decline. She is sleeping almost all the time and doesn't want to wake to eat. We could use some prayers please


Praying that she does not linger long.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad, though that you found both your knitting and crochet, and KP.
> 
> Hoping beyond hope that #3son has nothing serious.


We are not too worried as our doctor was was quite reassuring and that's one medical person I do trust . But thought it was best to get it checked. She thinks they will more than likely remove it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are not too worried as our doctor was was quite reassuring and that's one medical person I do trust . But thought it was best to get it checked. She thinks they will more than likely remove it


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie you have been bookmarked hope it didn't hurt ????


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got a lovely Christmas red shrug finished , almost finshed the entrelac cardigan don't like the pink I used but it was fun to learn once I got my left handed brain into gear and understood which way to go ????And I'm almost onto the sleeves on the sheep cardigan . I'm happy with the knitting not so happy with the sleeplessness , did have a better night last night although this morning I have another worry now , had to make an appointment for youngest to see doctor as he has a suspicious looking purple coloured mark on his leg . Got straight into see doctor who had a good look at it and measured it and has made an appointment for him to go to skin centre to get it checked out , think I could definitely write a guide book on all the medical facilities in the northeast of England .


Good grief, I hope the mark turns out to be nothing, you sure don't need anything else to worry about!
I look forward to seeing your knitting, you seem to be getting almost as much done as Melody.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations Melody.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nanny of 6, did you say your daughter had triplets? What a handful, how old are they now?


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nanny of 6, did you say your daughter had triplets? What a handful, how old are they now?


Yes, lol, she did and they are 2 1/2 now. Their brother is 4. She has her hands full that is for sure. She is also a nurse who works with preemies so it was quite a shock when she had preemies herself.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, outstanding! I love scrap quilts. Your colors are cheerful and I like the swirl. Great job. How are you feeling?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, I can imagine how good fresh lemons taste! Yum!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sorlenna! Fan just brought me a dozen lemons from her tree. I will juice some, the rest are earmarked for marmalade.
> I will wish you speedy healing of those gums.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, I love your delight in being with Elizabeth.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, thank you. I woke late so missed morning tv news. Will check later. The winds seem to have died down which will help.
Sonja, prayers for your DS. Glad you could see doctor right away.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

mrsvette, I love your crosstitch they look like quilt squares
Great to have more pictures! Boy I look tired in one (I was!)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so glad to here it was not serious with DS. Thank you for letting us know quickly.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy I agree with Joy, we are too hard on ourselves! I think you look great! You sure kept me laughing at the KAP! A great gift, humor!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nannyof6, lovely pics of your DGS's. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

nittergma said:


> mrsvette, I love your crosstitch they look like quilt squares
> Great to have more pictures! Boy I look tired in one (I was!)


Thank you! I believe the charts were called Amish Squares/blocks. Made them a # of years ago. Think I'd have to win the lottery to frame. Will frame and put up in craft room. They don't go well with furniture here in Florida. Seems like we're so critical of ourselves in pics. I prefer laugh lines over frown lines any day! Have a good one! ????????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sitting here feeling like a real klutz.......I was carrying 2 bowls of profiteroles through the hall (ok we were eating in front of the telly instead of in the kitchen!) when I realised some chocolate sauce was running down the side of one of the bowls, so....I caught it with my thumb, raised my hand to my mouth to lick it, one of the profiteroles in the bowl in that hand stuck to my chin as I leant in to lick...it then rolled off my chin, down my t-shirt, down my trousers and across the carpet....I never realised so little chocolate sauce could spread so far! As I said a real klutz!! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Woo Hoo, knitting ninja goes high profile! Great to see your skills recognised, Melody.


Exactly! Well done Mel. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> This is another read for as short or long a time Elizabeth allows. Looks like putting her down for a nap almost as soon as Mummy leaves might be the way to go.
> The only thing stopping Her from doing what Caitlin tried with the strawberries is that she is still dependent on holding hands.
> 
> Well I started this post about 11 hours ago when 1 little girl woke up. Since then we have had a lovely day- it was here turn to chase the birds today. They were smart enough to know all they needed to do was walk to stop her catching them. Sam you will be envious we went to the beach- we caught a bus and a tram. But it was very windy there so we didn't go onto the beach as the sand was blowing up. She has been a delight all day even when we came home and no Mummy here.


She obviously loves being with her grandma!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Your family sure do like making life interesting for you with their health issues don't they?[/quote
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Yes, lol, she did and they are 2 1/2 now. Their brother is 4. She has her hands full that is for sure. She is also a nurse who works with preemies so it was quite a shock when she had preemies herself.


They are gorgeous!!! Have a cousin who had triplets. They are grown now but I remember people scheduling times out to go and help her. Yes, it must have been a shock to be a preemie nurse and then have 3 herself. Can't imagine being grandma to 3 all the same age. Exhausted just thinking of it but if a younger grandma would really be fun while also exhausting.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene, I have a video by Euny Jang (sp?) and she does colorwork but she shows her way of keeping track of charts a little above my skill level but you might find it useful. the video is Interweave I think
Julie I saw you mention a cold going into your chest. I sure hope it goes away soon. Any cold is nasty but I sure do dislike the chest ones. Prayers for you


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Wooooooohooooòooo ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I am over the moon excited right now. My jaw hit the ground and I burst into tears.
> 
> ...


How wonderful and what an honor for sure. Yay, you go Mel!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, glad the doctor isn't worried and good that DS is getting it checked out. Hugs and more hugs.

Mel, looking forward to finding out what the congratulations are about. Hmmmm the KTP mysteries to be solved. Just found it and replied with quote reply. Way to go Mel!!!!!! So happy for you. Congratulations!!!! Just saw the jacket and it is so lovely. Great knitting.

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been looking in on the lace party, this link was posted there today, so pretty, I want to try it.
> 
> http://megan.cc/EstonianStarflower/


Wow, is that ever gorgeous. I would love to do the Lace Party too but just don't seem to have the time any more.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been waiting to see the sweater Gwen it's gorgeous!! Such beautiful knitting Julie!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, hope your breathing is fine for the trip. I can see why Heidi would be concerned but if you feel well enough you should be able to enjoy life.
> 
> I signed up for this lace knittingKAL if anyone is interested, not sur e if I really have tme but at least I will have all the info for future.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/630449723790432/permalink/631606820341389/
> ...


I really want to do Estonian Lace and will look into this some time in the future. Tried doing it on my own but think a KAL or workshop is the best way to go. Will have to wait on it though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So glad Marianne did well with her tests. Thinking of her and sending Hugs for her. Joining in on Happy Birthday wishes. Miss her so.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Yes, lol, she did and they are 2 1/2 now. Their brother is 4. She has her hands full that is for sure. She is also a nurse who works with preemies so it was quite a shock when she had preemies herself.


More beautiful granchildren . I'm thinking you need eyes in the back of your head with triplets ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I think the congratulations are about Marion asking to use my pics on her site. 

Appointment this morning went really well. 

It was Greg and his behaviour on the drive home that has me in a foul mood. I don't think we will see him for a bit. I will explain more later. I am not very happy with him right now ????

Check in later.????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sitting here feeling like a real klutz.......I was carrying 2 bowls of profiteroles through the hall (ok we were eating in front of the telly instead of in the kitchen!) when I realised some chocolate sauce was running down the side of one of the bowls, so....I caught it with my thumb, raised my hand to my mouth to lick it, one of the profiteroles in the bowl in that hand stuck to my chin as I leant in to lick...it then rolled off my chin, down my t-shirt, down my trousers and across the carpet....I never realised so little chocolate sauce could spread so far! As I said a real klutz!! :sm16: :sm09:


Nearly dropped my cuppa while laughing at this ???? Wish I could have seen your face ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate --- yes, there's definitely something about chocolate where it just smears all over the place. Hope it all comes out, but I'll bet it was delicious.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DH is worried that the cramping under his new knee means blood clots (nurses mentioned it as a possibility) and that he won't be able to come home today. They're seding him for an ultrasound this afternoon and we'll wait for those results.

I woke up with pink eye - I was working on doing some dusting --- same thing happened about a year ago only much much worse. I think it's just an allergic reaction so I'm using the anitihistimine for eyes and taking Benydril. Hope it all goes away soon. I don't really want to go into the hospital with something contagious so I'll be washing my hands a lot and using sanitizer before I go in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Julie, I can imagine how good fresh lemons taste! Yum!


They are rather good! And these one's are especially juicy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Daralene, I have a video by Euny Jang (sp?) and she does colorwork but she shows her way of keeping track of charts a little above my skill level but you might find it useful. the video is Interweave I think
> Julie I saw you mention a cold going into your chest. I sure hope it goes away soon. Any cold is nasty but I sure do dislike the chest ones. Prayers for you


Thank you- it is just flirting with the idea of going to my chest- trying not to get chilled.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I've been waiting to see the sweater Gwen it's gorgeous!! Such beautiful knitting Julie!!!


Thank you- it was an enjoyable knit- I have done the motifs so many times they come with relative ease.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I think the congratulations are about Marion asking to use my pics on her site.
> 
> Appointment this morning went really well.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this Mel- it is a bit of a rollercoaster ride with your Greg.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Thursday 19 August '16

Things are moving ahead. Alexis is getting ready to move in to her apartment on Sunday. There will be three of them in a two bedroom apartment (college owned). Hanna (from Australia) and another friend will room together this year. Last year it was just Hanna and Alexis in a one bedroom. She doesn't seem excited for some reason. I was always so ready to return to college.

Bailee is now registered to return to Tinora. Hopefully this will be a successful year for her. Maybe a few prayers would be good for a successful three year stay. I think it will be difficult to keep her in school once she reaches eighteen. This girl definitely marches to a different drum. I'm just not sure I like the drummer.

Cloudy day - patches of blue here and there - not quite 80° but the air is thick and heavy. No one is outside. Avery is at a friend's house - Ayden is playing video games. Avery should be home sometime after lunch.

Need to work on the bedroom a little. The living room is clean so attention needs to turn to getting my bedroom in the same condition. Then Mr. Robot Sweeper will have two rooms to keep clean. So funny - Snow White Kitty is afraid of it - he is the first cat to be afraid of the sweeper. I always expected one to jump on and go for a ride. This cat gets as far away as possible. Too funny.

Ranch Pork Chops Recipe

By Katerina Petrovska, SheKnows Expert
Total time: 30 minutes
Serves 6

Ingredients:

1 packet (1 ounce) Hidden Valley Original Ranch Salad Dressing & Seasoning Mix
6 pork loin rib chops, about 1-inch thick
dash of paprika
salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 450 degrees F.

2. Grease a baking sheet with cooking spray and set aside.

3. In a small bowl, combine Hidden Valley Original Ranch Salad Dressing & Seasoning Mix, paprika, salt and pepper; mix well.

4. Coat both sides of pork chops with seasoning mixture.

5. Arrange the pork chops on previously prepared baking sheet.

6. Bake the pork chops for 10 minutes; turn over and continue to cook for 10 more minutes or until browned and the internal temperature is at least 160 degrees F.

7. Serve.

This post was sponsored by Hidden Valley Ranch.

http://www.sheknows.com/food-and-recipes/articles/1126949/ranch-pork

PENNE WITH GREEK YOGURT CAESAR SAUCE

Ingredients

¾ cup Hidden Valley® Greek Yogurt Creamy Caesar dressing
½ lb. penne pasta (8 oz.)
1 small onion, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 tbsp. olive oil
15 oz. can of diced fire-roasted tomatoes
½ tsp. dried oregano
1 pinch red pepper flakes, or to your taste
salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste
¼ cup Parmesan cheese, grated fine
Extra Parmesan for sprinkling atop finished pasta when serving
5 oz. fresh baby spinach

Directions

1. Bring a large pot of water to a boil over high heat. Add the pasta and cook until tender (according to package directions). Drain the pasta in a colander.

2. While waiting for the pasta to cook, dice the onion and mince the garlic. Cook both in a large skillet with the olive oil over medium-low heat until softened and transparent, about 5 minutes. Add the diced tomatoes with juices, dressing, oregano, red pepper flakes, salt and some freshly cracked pepper to the skillet. Stir to combine.

3. Add the Parmesan to the skillet and whisk until it is melted.

4. Add the fresh spinach and gently stir it into the sauce until it has wilted (3-5 minutes). Add the pasta and stir until it is well-coated.

5. Taste and adjust the salt and pepper as needed. Serve warm garnished with grated Parmesan.

https://www.hiddenvalley.com/recipe/penne-with-greek-yogurt-caesar-sauce/#kQ7vQfGv4BxGYefT.99

Blue Cornmeal Blueberry Muffins

Recently I was gifted a bag of blue cornmeal. I often bake up corn bread or yellow cornmeal muffins but had never baked with blue cornmeal before. I found a recipe that looked good and changed it up by adding orange juice and zest. Blue cornmeal is not as gritty as yellow cornmeal and has a subtle flavour all its own.

Yields 12 large muffins

Ingredients

1 cup blue cornmeal
1 cup white flour
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup buttermilk
Juice from 1 orange
Zest from one orange
2 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup butter, melted and cooled
1 cup fresh or frozen blueberries

Directions

1. Stir together dry ingredients.

2. Melt butter. While it's cooling beat together rest wet ingredients.

3. Add wet ingredients to dry and stir to combine.

4. Fold in fresh or frozen blueberries.

5. Fill greased or paper lined muffin tins and fill to 3/4 full.

6. Bake in 400º oven for 25 minutes.

7. Cool in pan for 10 minutes. Remove to cooling rack.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/08/blue-cornmeal-blueberry-muffins.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Blackberry Lime Muffins

These are the perfect summertime muffins! Light, healthy and flavor, they're studded with fresh blackberries and a hint of lime. Finished off with a sweet lime coconut butter drizzle, these are the ultimate morning treat to make for the week ahead.

Total time: 30 mins
Author: Alyssa Rimmer
Serves: 10 muffins

Ingredients

1 flax egg (1 T flax + 3T water) or 1 large egg
2 bananas
¼ cup coconut milk
¼ cup maple syrup (or liquid sweetener of choice)
1¼ cup oats
¼ cup blanched almond flour
¼ cup coconut sugar
2 tablespoons quinoa flakes
Zest of 2 limes
2 teaspoons baking powder
½ teaspoon vanilla bean powder (or 1 teaspoon extract)
½ teaspoon salt
½ cup - ¾ cup fresh blackberries (if large, chop in half)

Instructions

1 Heat the oven to 350ºF. Grease a 12-cup muffin tin and set aside.

2 Add the egg, bananas, milk and syrup into a blender.

3 Blend on high until smooth. Add the oats and blend again until smooth. Transfer to a large bowl.

4 To the bowl add the remaining ingredients (minus the blackberries). Stir together until combined.

5 Fold in blackberries.

6 Fill each cup ¾ of the way full. Add water to the ones that are unused.

7 Bake on the center rack for 23 - 25 minutes until a cake tester inserted into the center comes out clean.

8 Cool in the pan for 5 minutes, then transfer to a wire rack and cool completely. If desired, reheat in the toaster oven or in the microwave.

Lime Coconut Butter Glaze

Total time: 3 mins
Serving size: 1 tablespoon
Author: Alyssa Rimmer
Serves: ½ cup

Ingredients

¼ cup coconut butter
2 tablespoons maple syrup (or liquid sweetener of choice)
Juice of 1 lime
1 tablespoon coconut oil
1 - 2 tablespoons coconut milk

Instructions

1. Melt the coconut oil, syrup and lime juice in a small sauce pan. Whisk in coconut oil until completely combined.

2. Whisk in 1 tablespoon of coconut milk until smooth and if it's still too thick (you want it to be drizzleable), whisk in another tablespoon of milk.

3. Transfer the mixture to a squeeze bottle or drizzle over the muffins with a spoon/fork. Store leftovers in the fridge and reheat in a pan or microwave when ready to use.

http://www.simplyquinoa.com/blackberry-muffins-lime-coconut-butter-glaze/

Matcha Quinoa Breakfast Cookies

Total time: 20 mins
Author: Alyssa Rimmer
Serves 12 cookies

Ingredients

1 flax egg (1 tablespoon flaxseed meal + 3 tablespoons water)
½ cup cashew butter (or sunflower seed butter*)
¼ cup pure maple syrup
1 medium banana, mashed
½ cup rolled oats
½ cup quinoa flakes
3 teaspoons organic matcha powder
1 teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
¼ teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon chia seeds (optional)

Instructions

1 Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper and set aside.

2 Whisk together the flaxseed meal and water, and set aside.

3 Beat together cashew butter, syrup and banana in a large bowl.

4 Add flax egg and mix to combine.

5 Pour in oats, quinoa flakes, matcha, baking powder, cinnamon and salt, and stir together. Fold in chia seeds (if using).

6 Drop 2 tablespoons of dough onto the baking sheet and repeat until no dough remains. Gently flatten them with wet hands.

7 Bake cookies on center rack for 13 - 15 minutes until edges are golden brown.

8 Remove and let cool on the pan for 5 minutes then transfer to a wire rack and cool completely.

9 Enjoy at room temp or slightly reheated in a microwave.

Ingredients used in the recipe: organic matcha powder, creamy cashew butter, quinoa flakes, chia seeds and pure maple syrup

http://www.simplyquinoa.com/matcha-quinoa-breakfast-cookies/

Grain-Free Coconut Granola

There are a lot of my readers who can't tolerate oats, so I specifically created this granola recipe with you in mind. It's totally grain-free, but since the base is coconut flakes it has that same texture as a traditional granola. This recipe also happens to be paleo friendly and vegan too! 
There is also a ton of healthy ingredients tucked inside this granola. We've got healthy fats from the coconut, almonds and seeds - omega-3s from the flaxseed meal - plant-based protein from the hemp seeds - iron from the dates - trace minerals from the sea salt - and tons of vitamins!
Grain-Free Coconut Granola

Total time: 40 mins
Author: Alyssa Rimmer
Serves: 16

Ingredients

1½ cups flaked coconut
½ cup chopped almonds (or sliced)
¼ cup pumpkin seeds
¼ cup flaxseed meal
½ teaspoon vanilla powder
½ teaspoon cinnamon
½ teaspoon sea salt
5 medjool dates, pitted + chopped
3 tablespoons coconut oil
¼ cup maple syrup
¼ cup hemp seeds

Instructions

1 Preheat the oven to 325ºF. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper and set aside.

2 Add 1 cup coconut, almonds, pumpkin seeds, flax, spices and salt to a large mixing bowl and stir to combine.

3 Remove the pits from the dates and cut them into small pieces. Add them to the bowl, and using your hands, distribute the dates throughout the mixture. You want to separate all the large chunks so only the small pieces remain.

4 Melt the coconut oil and syrup together in a small saucepan (or in the microwave).

5 Pour the liquid ingredients over the dry and stir until everything is evenly coated.

6 Transfer this mixture to the baking sheet and bake for 30 minutes, stirring every 10 so as not to burn the granola.

7 Allow the granola to cool completely, then stir in the remaining ½ cup coconut flakes and hemp seeds.

8 Store in an airtight container (preferably glass) in a cool dark place or in the refrigerator.

http://www.simplyquinoa.com/grain-free-coconut-granola/

Slow-Cooker Chicken Tortilla Soup

This tortilla soup tastes better than anything you can get at a restaurant. And it's healthy too! Don't let the long list of ingredients fool you. All you do is dump everything into the slow cooker and walk away. Garnish with grated Cheddar, avocadoes, and a splash of fresh lime juice.

Recipe by Elena
8 h 30 m
8 servings 262 cals/serv

Ingredients

1 pound shredded, cooked chicken
1 (15 ounce) can whole peeled tomatoes, mashed
1 (10 ounce) can enchilada sauce
1 medium onion, chopped
1 (4 ounce) can chopped green chile peppers
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 cups water
1 (14.5 ounce) can chicken broth
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1 bay leaf
1 (10 ounce) package frozen corn
1 tablespoon chopped cilantro
7 corn tortillas
Vegetable oil

Directions

1. Place chicken, tomatoes, enchilada sauce, onion, green chiles, and garlic into a slow cooker.

2. Pour in water and chicken broth, and season with cumin, chili powder, salt, pepper, and bay leaf. Stir in corn and cilantro.

3. Cover, and cook on Low setting for 6 to 8 hours or on High setting for 3 to 4 hours.

4. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).

5. Lightly brush both sides of tortillas with oil. Cut tortillas into strips. Then spread on a baking sheet.

6. Bake in preheated oven until crisp, about 10 to 15 minutes.

7. To serve, sprinkle tortilla strips over soup.

Footnotes: Easy Cleanup- Try using a liner in your slow cooker for easier cleanup

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/89539/slow-cooker-chicken-tortilla-soup/

Bursting-with-Blueberries Muffin in a Mug

Entire recipe: 148 calories, 1g total fat (0g sat fat), 488mg sodium, 28g carbs, 3.5g fiber, 5.5g sugars, 6.5g protein

SmartPoints® value 2*
Prep: 5 minutes 
Cook: 5 minutes
Cool: 25 minutes
MAKES 1 SERVING

Ingredients:

2 tbsp. whole-wheat flour
1 tbsp. all-purpose flour
3 no-calorie sweetener packets (like Truvia)
1/4 tsp. baking powder
1/8 tsp. cinnamon
1/8 tsp. salt
2 tbsp. unsweetened vanilla almond milk
2 tbsp. egg whites (about 1 egg's worth) or fat-free liquid egg substitute
1 tbsp. unsweetened applesauce
1/2 tsp. vanilla extract
1/4 cup blueberries (fresh or thawed from frozen and drained)

Directions:

1. Spray a large microwave-safe mug with nonstick spray. Add both types of flour, sweetener, baking powder, cinnamon, and salt. Mix well.

2. Add all remaining ingredients except blueberries. Stir until uniform.

3. Gently fold in blueberries.

4. Microwave for 2 1/2 minutes, or until set.

5. Immediately run a knife along the edges to help separate the cake from the mug.

6. Gently shake mug to release muffin, and plate, right side up.

7. Let cool completely, about 25 minutes. (This step is a must for best texture.)

HG FYI: If using frozen blueberries, check the ingredient list to make sure no sugar has been added. The only ingredient should be the fruit itself.

http://www.hungry-girl.com/recipe-makeovers/blueberry-muffin-in-a-mug-recipe

Now I need to start reading and catch up. ---- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of a bag? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well today is frog day, I just had to frog about 4 inches on my bag, I cast on for the middle size then worked the dimensions for the large size. Oh well, at least it is a quick knit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, so sorry you have this miserable cold. Hope it doesn't get any worse and that you get full recovery soon. Gentle Hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, so glad to here it was not serious with DS. Thank you for letting us know quickly.


Don't know yet what the purple mark is Joy . The doctor wasn't sure what it is that's why he is going to the skin centre but doctor was thinking that it hadn't turned into anything nasty yet


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Can anyone explain 'Matcha Powder'?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, so sorry you have this miserable cold. Hope it doesn't get any worse and that you get full recovery soon. Gentle Hugs.


Thank you, Daralene! It is good to have somewhere to grumble!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this coming tuesday (23 august) evening. --- sam



darowil said:


> I can understand why Heidi would be worried. But you may as well make the most of your time here. When go you actually leave?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> remember the baby blanket daralene - this should be a piece of cake. --- sam


I sure do remember it. That was really quite a learning process. Not sure I will ever make another, but if I did I learned some things I would do the next time around.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Daralene! It is good to have somewhere to grumble!


Absolutely! Wishing I could drop by with some chicken soup for you. Funny as I am thawing a chicken right now to make that. Now if you were just around the corner. I will put lots of veggies and some lemon in it too, along with herbs and spices.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:



> Can anyone explain 'Matcha Powder'?


LOL, I've had some of that here and think I got it for DH. Will have too look it up again as it was years ago when I read up on it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness Choertt - i read right over your post without glancing at your name. i have a bad habit of doing that. along with Gwen and the rest of the knitting tea party allow me to welcome you and thank you for stopping by and enjoying a cuppa with us. we are around 24/7 - someone is usually up so when you visit again someone should be around to talk to you - always lots of fresh hot tea and always an empty chair with your name on it available - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you Choertt! I don't recall seeing you post before so a *big welcome to choertt!* Please jump in the conversation anytime and share what you've been working on. You can probably tell we are a pretty friendly & chatty group. Sam always has room for more folks at the tea party table!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Absolutely! Wishing I could drop by with some chicken soup for you. Funny as I am thawing a chicken right now to make that. Now if you were just around the corner. I will put lots of veggies and some lemon in it too, along with herbs and spices.


That would be good! Not sure that I want New York State winters, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> LOL, I've had some of that here and think I got it for DH. Will have too look it up again as it was years ago when I read up on it.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great castle - does anyone live in it? --- sam



KateB said:


> Haven't posted in a couple of days, no real reason, just busy I guess. Took Caitlin to Culzean Castle (pronounced cul-ain) yesterday as the weather was lovely and she had a great time toddling around on the grass and feeding the ducks in the pond. Came across 2 wee boys playing a ball game on the grass and they had marked out the corners of their "pitch" with various things, one of which happened to be a plastic container of cherry tomatoes.....guess who was for stealing them! She also wanted to eat the stale bread that I brought for the ducks - she is her father's daughter and loves her food!
> Julie - Gwen's guernsey looks great on her and she is very obviously delighted with it, and I agree with the others who admired the cuffs.
> Rookie - Glad to hear the DH's surgery has gone well.
> Pacer - Thank you for all the KAP photos, makes me feel as though I was a part of it too.
> Have been enjoying all the knitting and sewing pics that have been posted this week, although I often think I've remarked on them when I haven't because I've added them to the photo list! Need to run now as my friend is picking me up shortly to go for a coffee.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are so glad you are a part of it. it was good to have you at the kap. --- sam



nittergma said:


> The pictures bring back good memories, thanks Mary! I sure enjoyed the food will have to hit the gym extra this week! I may be the quiet one but I sure do appreciate all of you! This is a special place that's for sure!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

see you when you get back. --- sam



nittergma said:


> I've managed to get half way through reading but have to go now I'm looking forward to reading more later. Bye for now


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be good! Not sure that I want New York State winters, though!


I would love New Zealand winters and summers, so now we just have to convince DH. I can't stand NY winters either.

Was thinking of the wrong thing. Matcha is powdered green tea and good for losing weight, anti-cancer, etc. We use Yogi Tea, an anti-oxidant green tea with grape seed, amla extract, lemongrass, licorice, jasmine green tea. I had matcha once when out in a Japanese restaurant but have not had it at home.

Apparently 1 cup of Matcha is equal to 10 cups of green tea and 137 times more anti-oxidants. Hmmmm, think I should get some of that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

terrible - so destructive - i was reading (not sure which fire) of a town that was hit really hard - over half the homes have been burned. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Just checked, there are five major fires in CA. The two I mentioned, one by Coalinga, one by San Louis Obispo, and one north of Sacramento.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how are the boot cuffs coming? --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Jeanette, sounds like DH is doing well. I am a little surprised they want him climbing the stairs, but it sounds like he will be able to do it. I hope he doesn't overdo. PT really wore me out!
> 
> Swedenme, I saw the floating witches' hats yesterday! I love them. I don't know if I'll get to decorate for Halloween or not. The wedding is Oct. 29. I will for Thanksgiving and Christmas. Decorating also gets me in the holiday spirit!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH is worried that the cramping under his new knee means blood clots (nurses mentioned it as a possibility) and that he won't be able to come home today. They're seding him for an ultrasound this afternoon and we'll wait for those results.
> 
> I woke up with pink eye - I was working on doing some dusting --- same thing happened about a year ago only much much worse. I think it's just an allergic reaction so I'm using the anitihistimine for eyes and taking Benydril. Hope it all goes away soon. I don't really want to go into the hospital with something contagious so I'll be washing my hands a lot and using sanitizer before I go in.


Oh no, sorry DH is having cramps and possibly a blood clot. Hope they get this cleared up and the sooner the better. Not good that you have pink eye either. Hoping that clears up soon so you don't get banned from the nursing home. Yes, could be allergies too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry tami - this is so hard for all concerned. prayers and heaiing energy zooming her way. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Got a message from my brother. Nurse says mom has reached another stage of decline. She is sleeping almost all the time and doesn't want to wake to eat. We could use some prayers please


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell him we are all cheering him on. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. I just got home from hospital and he's doing very well. He walked up and down 4 stairs and took a lap around the floor. He'll have more therapy tomorrow and then probably get released by dinner time. We've learned though that you can add an hour or two onto what they estimate the time to be. He can't wait to get into real clothes tomorrow - he's had enough of the commando and gown attire! Of course, the gowns aren't nearly long enough for his height!
> 
> I asked about the machine that moves the leg and the PT informed me that those aren't used anymore because there's no substitute for the hard work of doing it and working the muscles. DH thinks he'll feel much better once he feels more independent and able to get up when he wants to -- he hates having to ask for help to move to the chair, go to the bathroom, etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you could join us next year - you and oneapril could come together. we would love to have you. --- sam



Nannyof6GS said:


> Yes, I have been here before but under my old name (Nannyof3). Since my youngest daughter had the triplets (2 years ago) I finally got around to asking Admin to change my name to include all the boys!
> 
> I have several knitting projects going at the same time. Most of them started before my mom passed and I am just now getting back to them. I have been ripping more the last several days. Takes awhile to clear the cobwebs out of my head and find where I left off of things.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, I'm watching the latest news and our little country has got its best ever medal haul at Olympics we now have 14 altogether. The most coming from various water sports. Being a small island nation with the ocean all round us, water sports are very popular.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lentil Lasagna

Vegan cooking made easy - this Italian bake uses cauliflower and soya milk for a white sauce and canned lentils as filling

By Good Food
PREP: 15 MINS
COOK: 1 HR, 15 MINS
EASY
SERVES 4

Nutrition: per serving - kcal 378 - fat 6g - saturates1g - carbs 63g - sugars 11g - fibre 10g - protein 19g - salt 0.3g

Ingredients

1 tbsp olive oil
1 onion chopped
1 carrot chopped
1 celery stick, chopped
1 garlic clove, crushed
2 x 400g cans lentils drained, rinsed
1 tbsp cornflour
400g can chopped tomato
1 tsp mushroom ketchup
1 tsp chopped oregano (or 1 tsp dried)
1 tsp vegetable stock powder
2 cauliflower heads, broken into florets
2 tbsp unsweetened soya milk
pinch of freshly grated nutmeg
9 dried egg-free lasagne sheets

Method

1. Heat the oil in a pan, add the onion, carrot and celery, and gently cook for 10-15 mins until soft. Add the garlic, cook for a few mins, then stir in the lentils and cornflour.

2. Add the tomatoes plus a canful of water, the mushroom ketchup, oregano, stock powder and some seasoning. Simmer for 15 mins, stirring occasionally.

3. Meanwhile, cook the cauliflower in a pan of boiling water for 10 mins or until tender. Drain, then purée with the soya milk using a hand blender or food processor. Season well and add the nutmeg.

4. Heat oven to 180C/160C fan/gas 4.

5. Spread a third of the lentil mixture over the base of a ceramic baking dish, about 20 x 30cm.

6. Cover with a single layer of lasagne, snapping the sheets to fit.

7. Add another third of the lentil mixture, then spread a third of the cauliflower purée on top, followed by a layer of pasta.

8. Top with the last third of lentils and lasagna, followed by the remaining purée.

9. Cover loosely with foil and bake for 35-45 mins, removing the foil for the final 10 mins of cooking.

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2554642/lentil-lasagne



Railyn said:


> I always enjoy your food comments because your food is so different from what we eat and it sounds so good. Now my question, what is lentil lasagne? It sounds like something I would like to eat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely melody - excellent work as usual. sam



gagesmom said:


> Here it is....
> Roma Baby Cardigan Sweater and Hat Set from Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> Will make the hat tomorrow. Need to sew in the ends and under the sleeves. Add some buttons and done.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, rolling on the floor! Thank you for good laugh. Reminds me of childhood song On Top of Spaghetti.
Julie, hope you are feeling better.
Mel, hugs.
Marianne, have a most wonderful birthday. We miss you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm trying to figure out making nine out of three - maybe there is a video somewhere. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been looking in on the lace party, this link was posted there today, so pretty, I want to try it.
> 
> http://megan.cc/EstonianStarflower/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is a well deserved honor melody - your knitting is flawless. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Wooooooohooooòooo ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I am over the moon excited right now. My jaw hit the ground and I burst into tears.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> More beautiful granchildren . I'm thinking you need eyes in the back of your head with triplets ????


Thank you Sonja!

I stayed with them for the first year and it was wonderful....they were so tiny and they weren't mobile yet. Sadly for me, they moved to Ohio and we only get to see them in person maybe twice a year. We do facetime on our phones a lot!!

Praying for your family.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can anyone explain 'Matcha Powder'?


I buy the Superior Teaopia Matcha 100% Japanese Green Tea.

You only need about 1/8th of a teaspoon for 6 oz of hot water, not boiling.
You will need a tiny Bamboo whisk to whisk the mixture, this will give it a creamy top in your teacup.
Personally once you've tried this you will love it. Well that's my opinion at least. Has an earthly taste is the best way for me to disscribe it. You either love it or hate it. Simple as that.

Must be refrigerated once you open the little can. Expensive here in Canada, but lasts for a long long time depending on how often you drink it.

I also add just a little to regular green tea, seems to give it a boost. Meant to be really good for ones health, but I'm no expert on that. I drink it as I love it.

Must be honest, when I first tasted it at my daughters several years ago, the 1st sip I wasn't impressed at all, matter of fact gave her the cup back and said; Yuk! Ha! Then I said; wait a minute let me taste that again. Well long story short I love it and have been drinking it for at least 6 years.

Hope this a help for you Julie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful sorlenna - now i am anxious to see the whole quilt top. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, you're not alone!
> 
> Okay, I got three of four (my camera didn't like one photo, apparently, as I tried to email it three times and it didn't go). This pattern is called Star of the Orient, and there are 35 blocks all together, currently not assembled into the full quilt top. This was fun--the block's assembled in a sort of spiral, and I'd never done one like that before.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like your weather is moving into spring. yes i am jealous - i would love to walk on a beach whenever i wanted to. --- sam



darowil said:


> This is another read for as short or long a time Elizabeth allows. Looks like putting her down for a nap almost as soon as Mummy leaves might be the way to go.
> The only thing stopping Her from doing what Caitlin tried with the strawberries is that she is still dependent on holding hands.
> 
> Well I started this post about 11 hours ago when 1 little girl woke up. Since then we have had a lovely day- it was here turn to chase the birds today. They were smart enough to know all they needed to do was walk to stop her catching them. Sam you will be envious we went to the beach- we caught a bus and a tram. But it was very windy there so we didn't go onto the beach as the sand was blowing up. She has been a delight all day even when we came home and no Mummy here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the sand man is definitely visiting you tonight. hope the mark on son's leg is nothing. looking forward to seeing some finished sweaters. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've got a lovely Christmas red shrug finished , almost finshed the entrelac cardigan don't like the pink I used but it was fun to learn once I got my left handed brain into gear and understood which way to go ????And I'm almost onto the sleeves on the sheep cardigan . I'm happy with the knitting not so happy with the sleeplessness , did have a better night last night although this morning I have another worry now , had to make an appointment for youngest to see doctor as he has a suspicious looking purple coloured mark on his leg . Got straight into see doctor who had a good look at it and measured it and has made an appointment for him to go to skin centre to get it checked out , think I could definitely write a guide book on all the medical facilities in the northeast of England .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually i was thinking about buying a sack of sugar mice for poledra. --- sam



nittergma said:


> I love your stitching mrsvette, I wish I could do that but I always miscount the squares and end up messing it up!
> Sam I think I would feel the same about sugar mice as I do about gummy worms, can't bear to eat 'em! Thinking about the real thing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Sorlenna; they said the exact same thing in the video lesson.


Sorlenna said:


> If you're working in a spiral, use a safety pin type marker or scrap yarn through the first stitch. That can help you keep track.


 :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is great news. enough is enough. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We are not too worried as our doctor was was quite reassuring and that's one medical person I do trust . But thought it was best to get it checked. She thinks they will more than likely remove it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops....didn't refrigerate mine....just gonna run in and put it in the fridge now and pretend its been there all along....LOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> In the fridge. I hope it works for her, I know it helps some people


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they look like a handful. --- sam --- wonder if they are all in diapers yet.


Nannyof6GS said:


> Yes, lol, she did and they are 2 1/2 now. Their brother is 4. She has her hands full that is for sure. She is also a nurse who works with preemies so it was quite a shock when she had preemies herself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH is worried that the cramping under his new knee means blood clots (nurses mentioned it as a possibility) and that he won't be able to come home today. They're seding him for an ultrasound this afternoon and we'll wait for those results.
> 
> I woke up with pink eye - I was working on doing some dusting --- same thing happened about a year ago only much much worse. I think it's just an allergic reaction so I'm using the anitihistimine for eyes and taking Benydril. Hope it all goes away soon. I don't really want to go into the hospital with something contagious so I'll be washing my hands a lot and using sanitizer before I go in.


Oh no sorry to hear husband is getting cramps , hope they can get the problem sorted quickly so that he can go home 
I remember you having problems with your eyes a while back hope they don't get as bad this time


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad that Elizabeth seems to be adjusting well to time with grandma without mummy. Also sounds as she is making sure you get your walking in on the days you have her...LOL. Sorry it was too windy on the beach but still what a nice day for you two.



darowil said:


> This is another read for as short or long a time Elizabeth allows. Looks like putting her down for a nap almost as soon as Mummy leaves might be the way to go.
> The only thing stopping Her from doing what Caitlin tried with the strawberries is that she is still dependent on holding hands.
> 
> Well I started this post about 11 hours ago when 1 little girl woke up. Since then we have had a lovely day- it was here turn to chase the birds today. They were smart enough to know all they needed to do was walk to stop her catching them. Sam you will be envious we went to the beach- we caught a bus and a tram. But it was very windy there so we didn't go onto the beach as the sand was blowing up. She has been a delight all day even when we came home and no Mummy here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Sonja. Will keep him in prayer. How soon until he sees the skin doctor? Perhaps start keeping a journal about all the medical facilities; may end up being a best seller.



Swedenme said:


> I've got a lovely Christmas red shrug finished , almost finshed the entrelac cardigan don't like the pink I used but it was fun to learn once I got my left handed brain into gear and understood which way to go ????And I'm almost onto the sleeves on the sheep cardigan . I'm happy with the knitting not so happy with the sleeplessness , did have a better night last night although this morning I have another worry now , had to make an appointment for youngest to see doctor as he has a suspicious looking purple coloured mark on his leg . Got straight into see doctor who had a good look at it and measured it and has made an appointment for him to go to skin centre to get it checked out , think I could definitely write a guide book on all the medical facilities in the northeast of England .


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe you could join us next year - you and oneapril could come together. we would love to have you. --- sam


Thank you for the invite, Sam. I actually had it on my calendar this year but it didn't work out. Have a wonderful trip. Be safe!!

Joanne


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a video that would have made. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sitting here feeling like a real klutz.......I was carrying 2 bowls of profiteroles through the hall (ok we were eating in front of the telly instead of in the kitchen!) when I realised some chocolate sauce was running down the side of one of the bowls, so....I caught it with my thumb, raised my hand to my mouth to lick it, one of the profiteroles in the bowl in that hand stuck to my chin as I leant in to lick...it then rolled off my chin, down my t-shirt, down my trousers and across the carpet....I never realised so little chocolate sauce could spread so far! As I said a real klutz!! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you Sonja!
> 
> I stayed with them for the first year and it was wonderful....they were so tiny and they weren't mobile yet. Sadly for me, they moved to Ohio and we only get to see them in person maybe twice a year. We do facetime on our phones a lot!!
> 
> Praying for your family.


Must be hard to go from seeing them all the time to only see them a couple of times a year especially when they are young as they change so quickly . One of the bad things about America is its size especially when families are so widely separated , here we could live at opposite ends of the country and still get to see each other often , thank goodness for modern technology that helps us all to keep in touch more easily .


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> they look like a handful. --- sam --- wonder if they are all in diapers yet.


LOL, yes she was blessed but she's not that lucky! They are not ready for that yet!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

breathe in through your nose and out through pursed lips - it will help settle you and help clear your mind. hope you have a peaceful evening melody - don't let this get you down. 000 sam



gagesmom said:


> I think the congratulations are about Marion asking to use my pics on her site.
> 
> Appointment this morning went really well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did give her birthday wishes and hugs from folks here. She misses everyone! I took her and Cindi out for lunch and a quick trip to Walmart. We had a nice visit. About 15 minutes after I got home the bottom dropped out of the sky and true to form are having a late afternoon thunderstorm. Marianne goes back to the doctor next Wed.; had been having to periodically take the nitroglycerin tablets and is under very strict orders to do basically nothing. It is really, really hard on her to comply but she is behaving. Her feet and hands stay ice cold and she has a knot behind one of her knees. Keep lifting her up in prayer please.



Lurker 2 said:


> It will be great if Marianne eventually is able to have computer time.
> 
> I am sure Gwen will be taking Happy Birthday wishes for her from us!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What handsome boys! At least she knew what to expect with having preemies being that she works with them! Full hands but I'm sure full heart of love and joy too.



Nannyof6GS said:


> Yes, lol, she did and they are 2 1/2 now. Their brother is 4. She has her hands full that is for sure. She is also a nurse who works with preemies so it was quite a shock when she had preemies herself.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Just spent the past 3.5 hours with KPer "Davena", what a fantastic time we had. This is the 1st time I've been able to meet up with one of the woman from KP and we are hoping to meet again and again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> the sand man is definitely visiting you tonight. hope the mark on son's leg is nothing. looking forward to seeing some finished sweaters. --- sam


Here is the shrug/ bolero I finished . It's a beautiful cheery Christmas red. Had to frog the sheep cardigan back a few rows as I counted in the button band stitches in with the pattern stitches well it was the middle of the night ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting here feeling like a real klutz.......I was carrying 2 bowls of profiteroles through the hall (ok we were eating in front of the telly instead of in the kitchen!) when I realised some chocolate sauce was running down the side of one of the bowls, so....I caught it with my thumb, raised my hand to my mouth to lick it, one of the profiteroles in the bowl in that hand stuck to my chin as I leant in to lick...it then rolled off my chin, down my t-shirt, down my trousers and across the carpet....I never realised so little chocolate sauce could spread so far! As I said a real klutz!! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I'm sorry but trying to picture this made me laugh. Sounds like something I would do. Always manage to wear my food. I had to look up what profiteroles were; they sound divine!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> Sitting here feeling like a real klutz.......I was carrying 2 bowls of profiteroles through the hall (ok we were eating in front of the telly instead of in the kitchen!) when I realised some chocolate sauce was running down the side of one of the bowls, so....I caught it with my thumb, raised my hand to my mouth to lick it, one of the profiteroles in the bowl in that hand stuck to my chin as I leant in to lick...it then rolled off my chin, down my t-shirt, down my trousers and across the carpet....I never realised so little chocolate sauce could spread so far! As I said a real klutz!! :sm16: :sm09:


Club Soda should take the chocolate stains out. Oh dear, gave me a giggle too though..????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear Sonja. Will keep him in prayer. How soon until he sees the skin doctor? Perhaps start keeping a journal about all the medical facilities; may end up being a best seller.


Doctor said should get a letter in a couple of weeks hopefully she will be right .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad the appointment went well; sorry that Greg's behavior apparently were not what they should have been. Two steps forward, one step back....permanent changes will definitely take time if and when they are to occur. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers sweetie.



gagesmom said:


> I think the congratulations are about Marion asking to use my pics on her site.
> 
> Appointment this morning went really well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear for both your DH and for you. Hopefully it will not be blood clots and hopefully your eye will clear up quickly.



RookieRetiree said:


> DH is worried that the cramping under his new knee means blood clots (nurses mentioned it as a possibility) and that he won't be able to come home today. They're seding him for an ultrasound this afternoon and we'll wait for those results.
> 
> I woke up with pink eye - I was working on doing some dusting --- same thing happened about a year ago only much much worse. I think it's just an allergic reaction so I'm using the anitihistimine for eyes and taking Benydril. Hope it all goes away soon. I don't really want to go into the hospital with something contagious so I'll be washing my hands a lot and using sanitizer before I go in.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I'm sorry but trying to picture this made me laugh. Sounds like something I would do. Always manage to wear my food. I had to look up what profiteroles were; they sound divine!


I'm soooo glad I'm not the only one . The joke in this house is mother should knit herself some bibs . Even I'm surprised if I actually manage to eat something without feeding my top too ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You probably already know this Julie but if you microwave your lemon for a short time before juicing it you will get more juice from it. 


Lurker 2 said:


> They are rather good! And these one's are especially juicy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam, remind me when you are to go to Seattle? EDIT: Never mind...saw a post where you said evening of the 23rd. How long will you be gone?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is very finely ground green tea. Check it out here: http://www.eater.com/drinks/2015/2/11/8006039/everything-you-need-to-know-about-matcha


Lurker 2 said:


> Can anyone explain 'Matcha Powder'?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Neither do I! Or Chicago winters, or Michigan winters, or....think you get my idea. Typical Georgia winters are cold enough for me...LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> That would be good! Not sure that I want New York State winters, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I would love New Zealand winters and summers, so now we just have to convince DH. I can't stand NY winters either.
> 
> Was thinking of the wrong thing. Matcha is powdered green tea and good for losing weight, anti-cancer, etc. We use Yogi Tea, an anti-oxidant green tea with grape seed, amla extract, lemongrass, licorice, jasmine green tea. I had matcha once when out in a Japanese restaurant but have not had it at home.
> 
> Apparently 1 cup of Matcha is equal to 10 cups of green tea and 137 times more anti-oxidants. Hmmmm, think I should get some of that.


I seriously doubt we could get it here- certainly not locally!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My ears have perked up every time I hear them announce NZ when I'm watching the olympics. Congratulations! I too am very proud of the USA's accomplishments. I feel sad for the Russian athletes that were banned as they were doing what was condoned by their trainers and apparently government. How disappointing for those that did not get to compete. I do however agree with the banning due to drug enhancements.


Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, I'm watching the latest news and our little country has got its best ever medal haul at Olympics we now have 14 altogether. The most coming from various water sports. Being a small island nation with the ocean all round us, water sports are very popular.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

I am certainly not going to miss winter. Loved last one here in Florida. Year before in Brooklyn Jimmy and Matt shoveled me out. They refused money but gladly accepted my offer to make them breakfast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, rolling on the floor! Thank you for good laugh. Reminds me of childhood song On Top of Spaghetti.
> Julie, hope you are feeling better.
> Mel, hugs.
> Marianne, have a most wonderful birthday. We miss you.


It is a nice day again, Joy- but still coughing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam you are evil! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: :sm12: But I think it would also be funny for her to open a gift! Guess that makes me evil too! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


thewren said:


> actually i was thinking about buying a sack of sugar mice for poledra. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I buy the Superior Teaopia Matcha 100% Japanese Green Tea.
> 
> You only need about 1/8th of a teaspoon for 6 oz of hot water, not boiling.
> You will need a tiny Bamboo whisk to whisk the mixture, this will give it a creamy top in your teacup.
> ...


 :sm24: At least I know what it is now- but I would probably have to travel at least as far as Ellerslie to find it- and I am certainly not doing that just for a tea!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Jeanette... Hoping you and DH are doing better. So important to watch for blood clots. 

Praying for those near the fires.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Must be hard to go from seeing them all the time to only see them a couple of times a year especially when they are young as they change so quickly . One of the bad things about America is its size especially when families are so widely separated , here we could live at opposite ends of the country and still get to see each other often , thank goodness for modern technology that helps us all to keep in touch more easily .


Yes it is hard. We all know how fast they grow up. My oldest grandson will be 12 soon and its hard to see him and his brother because they are involved in alot of activities. My DH and I spent last week with them down the shore in Wildwood, New Jersey. Weather on the beach was perfect. (Off the beach way too hot!)

Here we are - Our oldest DD, Jaclyn; her sons, Joey and Brian; my DH and Me; our DSIL, Brian (Big B)!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> great castle - does anyone live in it? --- sam


Not anymore Sam, but they do rent out part of it for holiday accomodation and they have other smaller houses in the grounds. There is also a US connection.......

"In 1945 the 5th Marquis of Ailsa gave Culzean Castle to the NAtinal Trust for Scotland, Scotland's leading conservation charity.
The Marquis requested that the top floor of the Castle be converted into a self-contained apartment and offered to General Dwight D. Eisenhower, for his lifetime tenancy, as a gesture of thanks from the people of Scotland, for his part in commanding Scottish Troops in the Battle of Europe. General Eisenhower took up residence at Culzean for the first time in the autumn of 1946, flying into Prestwick Airport on 1st October.
'Ike' visited a further three times, once during his second term as President of the United States, when Culzean became his Scottish 'White house'. His longest stay was during his retirement when he enjoyed painting and walking in the peace and quiet of Culzean's beautiful gardens, woodland and shore, as well as playing golf nearby.
He wrote of Culzean, "This is a place I can relax."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did give her birthday wishes and hugs from folks here. She misses everyone! I took her and Cindi out for lunch and a quick trip to Walmart. We had a nice visit. About 15 minutes after I got home the bottom dropped out of the sky and true to form are having a late afternoon thunderstorm. Marianne goes back to the doctor next Wed.; had been having to periodically take the nitroglycerin tablets and is under very strict orders to do basically nothing. It is really, really hard on her to comply but she is behaving. Her feet and hands stay ice cold and she has a knot behind one of her knees. Keep lifting her up in prayer please.


 :sm24: Glad it was a good visit! Marianne has been through so much in her lifetime.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How fun! Getting to meet so many of the folks here on the KTP has been such a highlight for me. Lovely picture of the two of you.


kiwifrau said:


> Just spent the past 3.5 hours with KPer "Davena", what a fantastic time we had. This is the 1st time I've been able to meet up with one of the woman from KP and we are hoping to meet again and again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful! I love a nice red color!



Swedenme said:


> Here is the shrug/ bolero I finished . It's a beautiful cheery Christmas red. Had to frog the sheep cardigan back a few rows as I counted in the button band stitches in with the pattern stitches well it was the middle of the night ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You probably already know this Julie but if you microwave your lemon for a short time before juicing it you will get more juice from it.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yea....when I happen to "wear my food" when we go out to eat DH always asks the waitress/waiter if they have any bibs....want to kick him when he does that but I sure need one...LOL!


Swedenme said:


> I'm soooo glad I'm not the only one . The joke in this house is mother should knit herself some bibs . Even I'm surprised if I actually manage to eat something without feeding my top too ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is very finely ground green tea. Check it out here: http://www.eater.com/drinks/2015/2/11/8006039/everything-you-need-to-know-about-matcha


Thanks Gwen! But as it is more pricey unlikely ever to be on my list, even if I could find it. Interesting history though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Neither do I! Or Chicago winters, or Michigan winters, or....think you get my idea. Typical Georgia winters are cold enough for me...LOL


Fair enough!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Before moving spent time visiting my neighbor. Asked Myrna what she had made for dinner the night before. She'd grab her hubby's shirt from laundry basket and read it to me by the stains. Had lots of laughs with them!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful picture and how nice to be able to put a face to your name. My grandchildren live very close (just a few miles from me) but they are always so busy it will often be weeks between visits. There are 5 ranging from 10 (almost 11!) to 19.


Nannyof6GS said:


> Yes it is hard. We all know how fast they grow up. My oldest grandson will be 12 soon and its hard to see him and his brother because they are involved in alot of activities. My DH and I spent last week with them down the shore in Wildwood, New Jersey. Weather on the beach was perfect. (Off the beach way too hot!)
> 
> Here we are - Our oldest DD, Jaclyn; her sons, Joey and Brian; my DH and Me; our DSIL, Brian (Big B)!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cool connection there. The picture of the castle was/is lovely.


KateB said:


> Not anymore Sam, but they do rent out part of it for holiday accomodation and they have other smaller houses in the grounds. There is also a US connection.......
> 
> "In 1945 the 5th Marquis of Ailsa gave Culzean Castle to the NAtinal Trust for Scotland, Scotland's leading conservation charity.
> The Marquis requested that the top floor of the Castle be converted into a self-contained apartment and offered to General Dwight D. Eisenhower, for his lifetime tenancy, as a gesture of thanks from the people of Scotland, for his part in commanding Scottish Troops in the Battle of Europe. General Eisenhower took up residence at Culzean for the first time in the autumn of 1946, flying into Prestwick Airport on 1st October.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Before moving spent time visiting my neighbor. Asked Myrna what she had made for dinner the night before. She'd grab her hubby's shirt from laundry basket and read it to me by the stains. Had lots of laughs with them!


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just realized the time...need to get dinner going. Going to grill a pork tenderloin. Never done it before so wish me luck...TTYL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a cool connection there. The picture of the castle was/is lovely.


We had intended taking Hannah there on the day before she left, but that was when the bug struck DDIL & DS and we ended up having Caitlin with us overnight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Yes it is hard. We all know how fast they grow up. My oldest grandson will be 12 soon and its hard to see him and his brother because they are involved in alot of activities. My DH and I spent last week with them down the shore in Wildwood, New Jersey. Weather on the beach was perfect. (Off the beach way too hot!)
> 
> Here we are - Our oldest DD, Jaclyn; her sons, Joey and Brian; my DH and Me; our DSIL, Brian (Big B)!


Great picture Joanne you have a lovely family and more beautiful grandchildren . I quickly skimmed past your winter picture not ready to think about the end of summer yet although the geese flying overhead early morning and late evening are doing a good job of reminding me that summer is ending . It s been another beautiful sunny warm day here and I'm hoping it continues well into September fingers crossed. Although maybe we could have a little rain tomorrow late afternoon ish as my youngest has decided he is going to do barbecue food for us so if you don't here no more from me after tomorrow you know why . Hope he doesn't cook like his mother ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Just spent the past 3.5 hours with KPer "Davena", what a fantastic time we had. This is the 1st time I've been able to meet up with one of the woman from KP and we are hoping to meet again and again.


Two lovely ladies . You both look like you are having a good time . It's always nice to make new friends


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful! I love a nice red color!


Thank you Gwen . I was happy with how this turned out considering the yarn is not my favourite yarn to knit with


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you would love them julie - you would get to wear you sweaters everyday. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That would be good! Not sure that I want New York State winters, though!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=Matcha+Powder



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i though her birthday was tomorrow - i best get on the wagon here - happy birthday marianne - i bet having gwen there made it all the more special. you listen to the doctor - we are looking for you to be at next year's kap. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I did give her birthday wishes and hugs from folks here. She misses everyone! I took her and Cindi out for lunch and a quick trip to Walmart. We had a nice visit. About 15 minutes after I got home the bottom dropped out of the sky and true to form are having a late afternoon thunderstorm. Marianne goes back to the doctor next Wed.; had been having to periodically take the nitroglycerin tablets and is under very strict orders to do basically nothing. It is really, really hard on her to comply but she is behaving. Her feet and hands stay ice cold and she has a knot behind one of her knees. Keep lifting her up in prayer please.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lucky for you - sounds like you had a good time. it is always fun having a new friend. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Just spent the past 3.5 hours with KPer "Davena", what a fantastic time we had. This is the 1st time I've been able to meet up with one of the woman from KP and we are hoping to meet again and again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, outstanding! I love scrap quilts. Your colors are cheerful and I like the swirl. Great job. How are you feeling?


Thank you, Joy, and everyone else who commented. I have a few scrap quilt tops waiting to be finished.

I wanted to make it through today without taking any ibuprofen; didn't, but so far have only taken one. The antibiotics will be finished by tomorrow afternoon, too, so mending! I ate a cup of mac and cheese today, which went well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so cute sonja - now we need to find a little girl to wear it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is the shrug/ bolero I finished . It's a beautiful cheery Christmas red. Had to frog the sheep cardigan back a few rows as I counted in the button band stitches in with the pattern stitches well it was the middle of the night ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will be home the evening of 7 September - think that is a wednesday - yup - a wednesday. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam, remind me when you are to go to Seattle? EDIT: Never mind...saw a post where you said evening of the 23rd. How long will you be gone?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you! I believe the charts were called Amish Squares/blocks. Made them a # of years ago. Think I'd have to win the lottery to frame. Will frame and put up in craft room. They don't go well with furniture here in Florida. Seems like we're so critical of ourselves in pics. I prefer laugh lines over frown lines any day! Have a good one! ????????


I think they are too lovely to hide away. Put them in a conspicuous place. Hand embroidery is meant to be seen and Amish style looks good anywhere I think.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sugar mice for a British Christmas

While pink or white are traditional mice colors for Christmas, do experiment with other tints if you wish. Eason, for example, made "plague" mice for Halloween, using red fondant and dipping each mouse into melted chocolate. Red, crystal sugar eyes completed the eerie look.

Makes 30 to 40 mice shapes.

Ingredients

2 pounds granulated sugar
1 1/2 cups water
1/3 cup liquid glucose or 1/3 cup light corn syrup
5 to 6 drop peppermint oil (or flavoring of your choice)
4 to 5 drops food coloring (optional)
1 teaspoon cocoa powder or 1 teaspoon red food coloring
Clean white string or kitchen twine cut into 3-inch lengths

Directions

1. Put the sugar and water into a pan, and heat gently until the sugar is dissolved.

2. Add glucose or corn syrup and the peppermint oil; boil until 240 degrees Fahrenheit is reached on a candy thermometer (soft ball).

3. Take from heat; allow to cool until it starts to thicken

4. When fondant is cool enough to handle, work in any coloring, if you are using it, and knead it.

5. Pat out into a square.

6. Separate fondant into equal 1-inch squares for the mice shape; reserve some fondant for the noses.

7.Cover pieces to prevent drying out while shaping the mice. Reserve

8. Roll each piece between hands till it's nice and smooth.

9. Stick the string or twine into the piece to serve as tails. Shape into mice shapes.

10. Take a tiny bit of fondant, work in the cocoa powder or food coloring to make noses. Attach noses to mouse shape. Pinch the fondant up on the mice heads to make ears.

11. Place sugar mice on parchment paper; let dry for 24 hours. Store in a cool, dry place.

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2011-12-20/features/ct-tribu-daley-question-sugar-mice-20111220_1_mice-fondant-sugar


Gweniepooh said:


> Sam you are evil! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: :sm12: But I think it would also be funny for her to open a gift! Guess that makes me evil too! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting here feeling like a real klutz.......I was carrying 2 bowls of profiteroles through the hall (ok we were eating in front of the telly instead of in the kitchen!) when I realised some chocolate sauce was running down the side of one of the bowls, so....I caught it with my thumb, raised my hand to my mouth to lick it, one of the profiteroles in the bowl in that hand stuck to my chin as I leant in to lick...it then rolled off my chin, down my t-shirt, down my trousers and across the carpet....I never realised so little chocolate sauce could spread so far! As I said a real klutz!! :sm16: :sm09:


At least it was only one profiterole that visited the floor- I thought you were going to say you lost them all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture nanny - great looking family. --- sam



Nannyof6GS said:


> Yes it is hard. We all know how fast they grow up. My oldest grandson will be 12 soon and its hard to see him and his brother because they are involved in alot of activities. My DH and I spent last week with them down the shore in Wildwood, New Jersey. Weather on the beach was perfect. (Off the beach way too hot!)
> 
> Here we are - Our oldest DD, Jaclyn; her sons, Joey and Brian; my DH and Me; our DSIL, Brian (Big B)!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how wonderful is that - and he did like to golf. --- sam



KateB said:


> Not anymore Sam, but they do rent out part of it for holiday accomodation and they have other smaller houses in the grounds. There is also a US connection.......
> 
> "In 1945 the 5th Marquis of Ailsa gave Culzean Castle to the NAtinal Trust for Scotland, Scotland's leading conservation charity.
> The Marquis requested that the top floor of the Castle be converted into a self-contained apartment and offered to General Dwight D. Eisenhower, for his lifetime tenancy, as a gesture of thanks from the people of Scotland, for his part in commanding Scottish Troops in the Battle of Europe. General Eisenhower took up residence at Culzean for the first time in the autumn of 1946, flying into Prestwick Airport on 1st October.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I think the congratulations are about Marion asking to use my pics on her site.
> 
> Appointment this morning went really well.
> 
> ...


What a shame when things seemed to be settling down with him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one of the italian restaurants my father really liked - we went there often for spaghetti and meatballs - they handed out bibs as a matter of course. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Yea....when I happen to "wear my food" when we go out to eat DH always asks the waitress/waiter if they have any bibs....want to kick him when he does that but I sure need one...LOL!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nannyof6, envy you visiting Jersey shore. I do miss the Atlantic in summer. Glad you had good time with family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maybe you need to send some over here for Brett. Vicky was saying this morning that when Brett is sick he wants his Mums chicken soup- and Vicky just can't make it the same. So maybe his Mum will cook him some and bring it over for him if she is free today. He isn't well- now we hope that Elizabeth doesn't get it. Or anyone else for that matter.
We are back at their place for a few days while our floor drys. I keep listening for Elizabeth!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I made pizza casserole for the guys tonight. I haven't made it for home lately so the boys are happy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like your weather is moving into spring. yes i am jealous - i would love to walk on a beach whenever i wanted to. --- sam


Yes it is- not that it looks like it outside or on the thermometer today. Actually it looks like it might be clearing up again. But we have had a few lovely days.I wouldn't be taking her to the beach today if she was here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did give her birthday wishes and hugs from folks here. She misses everyone! I took her and Cindi out for lunch and a quick trip to Walmart. We had a nice visit. About 15 minutes after I got home the bottom dropped out of the sky and true to form are having a late afternoon thunderstorm. Marianne goes back to the doctor next Wed.; had been having to periodically take the nitroglycerin tablets and is under very strict orders to do basically nothing. It is really, really hard on her to comply but she is behaving. Her feet and hands stay ice cold and she has a knot behind one of her knees. Keep lifting her up in prayer please.


Doing nothing is not something Marianne copes well with- and then the situation with her mother makes it hard even if she wasn't that way inclined already. So good on her for complying. I wouldn't find it that hard to do!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the shrug/ bolero I finished . It's a beautiful cheery Christmas red. Had to frog the sheep cardigan back a few rows as I counted in the button band stitches in with the pattern stitches well it was the middle of the night ????


Thats really pretty. I have pink like that I think- but can I find it is the question?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How fun! Getting to meet so many of the folks here on the KTP has been such a highlight for me. Lovely picture of the two of you.


Meeting KP friends has been a real highlight for me- though as with all friends it has its sad times like our Thursday group with Angela's death. Funeral will be next Tuesday.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Meeting KP friends has been a real highlight for me- though as with all friends it has its sad times like our Thursday group with Angela's death. Funeral will be next Tuesday.


Such a sad loss.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is very finely ground green tea. Check it out here: http://www.eater.com/drinks/2015/2/11/8006039/everything-you-need-to-know-about-matcha


What a great explanation.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: At least I know what it is now- but I would probably have to travel at least as far as Ellerslie to find it- and I am certainly not doing that just for a tea!


Julie you can buy Matcha Tea on eBay with free shipping. Much less than probably buying it in NZ


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> How fun! Getting to meet so many of the folks here on the KTP has been such a highlight for me. Lovely picture of the two of you.


????????


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Joy I agree with Joy, we are too hard on ourselves! I think you look great! You sure kept me laughing at the KAP! A great gift, humor!


Noni, thank you for the sweet compliment. I was so relieved to see you finally arrive at KAP. It was so nice to visit with you and laugh together. Can we try that again soon? lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, I'm watching the latest news and our little country has got its best ever medal haul at Olympics we now have 14 altogether. The most coming from various water sports. Being a small island nation with the ocean all round us, water sports are very popular.


That's so wonderful. Congratulations to NZ!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Yes, lol, she did and they are 2 1/2 now. Their brother is 4. She has her hands full that is for sure. She is also a nurse who works with preemies so it was quite a shock when she had preemies herself.


They're so cute!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Two lovely ladies . You both look like you are having a good time . It's always nice to make new friends


Yes we did.
????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> how lucky for you - sounds like you had a good time. it is always fun having a new friend. --- sam


Yes a fabulous time, she even bought several things to show me that she has been knitting even a 1/2 finished scarf that I had posted the pattern of on KP. Looks stunning so far.
????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't thinkI will ever grumble to myself about the bus not being on time ever again . There is a bus into the nearest town every 15 minutes and from there you can get to other towns cities no problem at all . People who are of pension age have free bus passes and can travel anywhere for free . Some one for the fun of it . Travelled all the way to London for free by changing buses along the way . Not my idea of fun but he got there


Yes, it's a pain if you haven't got your own transport, thankfully, if David's got the car in Scottsbluff, I can always take Marla's if I needed to but we are usually together anyway, she drives, I knit. lol
We are headed to Cheyenne tomorrow, I like the 11/2 knitting time going each way. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maybe you need to send some over here for Brett. Vicky was saying this morning that when Brett is sick he wants his Mums chicken soup- and Vicky just can't make it the same. So maybe his Mum will cook him some and bring it over for him if she is free today. He isn't well- now we hope that Elizabeth doesn't get it. Or anyone else for that matter.
> We are back at their place for a few days while our floor drys. I keep listening for Elizabeth!


Sorry to hear Brett isn't well. How sweet that he wants his Mums chicken soup. Maybe she will give out her secret. Sometimes it is the chickens that are used and what they eat. Hope nobody else gets it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Just spent the past 3.5 hours with KPer "Davena", what a fantastic time we had. This is the 1st time I've been able to meet up with one of the woman from KP and we are hoping to meet again and again.


Great photo of 2 beautiful ladies. So glad you two got together!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the shrug/ bolero I finished . It's a beautiful cheery Christmas red. Had to frog the sheep cardigan back a few rows as I counted in the button band stitches in with the pattern stitches well it was the middle of the night ????


How sweet. Beautiful little shrug. Sorry about having to frog...I know the feeling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you would love them julie - you would get to wear you sweaters everyday. --- sam


That does not really appeal, Sam- think of all those frozen fingers and toes! Not to mention hitting the ground as one loses footing on the ice. Snow I will grant you has a certain charm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=Matcha+Powder


I'd have to get to the larger Mall- to find a Health Food shop, I suspect- but that won't be happening easily.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, I agree two beautiful ladies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Julie you can buy Matcha Tea on eBay with free shipping. Much less than probably buying it in NZ


That is a thought!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

A few minutes before 9pm here. Gage and I went to the splash pad this afternoon and he enjoyed himself. He was invited to our friends Sue and Tylers house so he has been there since we got home. I hope he will be getting home soon.

Finished sewing up the seams on the sweater and made the hat.

Thank you everyone for everything. Your love and support. Don't you worry Sam I won't let this get me down ????

Roma Baby Cardigan Sweater and Hat Set from Marianna Mel on Ravelry.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oops sent before I attached picture :sm12: :sm12:


Gage just got in the door. Got to go.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Oops sent before I attached picture :sm12: :sm12:
> 
> Gage just got in the door. Got to go.


It looks awesome.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

More pictures from KAP Saturday activities...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Must be hard to go from seeing them all the time to only see them a couple of times a year especially when they are young as they change so quickly . One of the bad things about America is its size especially when families are so widely separated , here we could live at opposite ends of the country and still get to see each other often , thank goodness for modern technology that helps us all to keep in touch more easily .


So true! When we moved here in 1970 my mom must have been so lonely, she was part of such a big close family & in those days they didn't even phone, just wrote letters. If the phone rang & it was from there she wanted to hang up as the only time it did someone had died. 
I think skype us amazing for people who live distances away from close family. I'm lucky my GKs are only 5 miles away


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great photo of 2 beautiful ladies. So glad you two got together!


Me too! ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just spent the past 3.5 hours with KPer "Davena", what a fantastic time we had. This is the 1st time I've been able to meet up with one of the woman from KP and we are hoping to meet again and again.


I'm glad you had a nice visit.
Great photo, you are looking good.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Kiwifrau, I agree two beautiful ladies.


Thank you. ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I'm sorry but trying to picture this made me laugh. Sounds like something I would do. Always manage to wear my food. I had to look up what profiteroles were; they sound divine!


We call them cream puffs here???? Kate sure gave quite a visual but I can relate to trying to catch the chocolate


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, lovely.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you had a nice visit.
> Great photo, you are looking good.


Thank you. Tomorrow I will have to send the KTP attachments to Davena as she doesn't believe she's ever been on KTP, she never new it existed, just goes too show I for one found you all by accident so am hoping she will also join in.

Not sure how to do this on my iPad and my Laptop is downstairs, know I should be able to do it from there, so will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you. Tomorrow I will have to send the KTP attachments to Davena as she doesn't believe she's ever been on KTP, she never new it existed, just goes too show I for one found you all by accident so am hoping she will also join in.
> 
> Not sure how to do this on my iPad and my Laptop is downstairs, know I should be able to do it from there, so will see what happens tomorrow.


What a lovely treat for you to meet up with another KP member and have a wonderful time visiting with each other. I do hope you will be able to meet up again as it is so much fun to meet up with other knitters.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture Joanne you have a lovely family and more beautiful grandchildren . I quickly skimmed past your winter picture not ready to think about the end of summer yet although the geese flying overhead early morning and late evening are doing a good job of reminding me that summer is ending . It s been another beautiful sunny warm day here and I'm hoping it continues well into September fingers crossed. Although maybe we could have a little rain tomorrow late afternoon ish as my youngest has decided he is going to do barbecue food for us so if you don't here no more from me after tomorrow you know why . Hope he doesn't cook like his mother ????


Yes, the days are sure shortening???? DH stepped outside tonight & said, it's not going to freeze us it????? I checked & we are to go down to 6C/43F & it's still supposed to be summer!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> What a lovely treat for you to meet up with another KP member and have a wonderful time visiting with each other. I do hope you will be able to meet up again as it is so much fun to meet up with other knitters.


I do too, she's such a lovely lady and so easy to talk to, we had lots of fun and laughter, I know if she would join in on KTP you would all love her too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We went to North Battleford for DH appointment today. The Dr thinks the problem us acid reflux & will book a gastroscopy. DH has been doing well lately, Dr doubled his Nexium dose & he's being careful not to eat too much at a time.
A few weeks ago I saw something one FB that said " in some parts of the world they drive on the right side of the road, in others they drive in the left, in Saskatchewan we drive on what's left if the road"& today I saw a real example of that, they have built 3 big new steam oil plants & have hauled massive amounts of equipment over the road, it's been beaten to death! So rough I couldn't knit???? 
Gwen, we are just watching the news & there's a story about Georgia giving a $12,500 rebate -part state & part federal, on electric cars. Wow!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

More pictures from Saturday. These are from the potluck that we contribute towards. So many wonderful dishes made to share. I hope Jeanette will share the Rueben dip recipe.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I finally got caught up! It's been trying to rain today, but nothing much has happened. We really need rain!

Joy- Don't be so critical of yourself. You are beautiful both inside and out. I feel the same way about my weight. I actually want Mary to take all of the pics with me in them down! But, I just have to accept the fact that I'm not losing the weight like I had hoped before the wedding. I'm just not going to give up, but I'm disappointed that I won't get to buy the dress that I liked. I don't think it would be very flattering.

Jeanette- I hope it isn't a blood clot. I had to give myself a shop it the stomach for about a week after I got home.

Sam- I, too, was ready to go back to school. Prayers for Bailee and Alexis. It's hard being a parent/grandparent when our children don't do what we think they should do.

Sorlenna- I love the quilt blocks.

Mary- Pizza casserole sounds delicious!

It's 9:00 and I still haven't eaten, so guess I'll go see what I can find in the kitchen!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I finally got caught up! It's been trying to rain today, but nothing much has happened. We really need rain!
> 
> Joy- Don't be so critical of yourself. You are beautiful both inside and out. I feel the same way about my weight. I actually want Mary to take all of the pics with me in them down! But, I just have to accept the fact that I'm not losing the weight like I had hoped before the wedding. I'm just not going to give up, but I'm disappointed that I won't get to buy the dress that I liked. I don't think it would be very flattering.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pacer said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got caught up! It's been trying to rain today, but nothing much has happened. We really need rain!
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just heard that one of the ladies in our Thursday KP group died on Sunday. She has always been unwell but it has come as a shock.
> Seems a lot of people around me have dying recently-until Angela it was family members of friends rather than friends. While I'm not sure how old younger than me with a low 20s son still home.


I am so sorry to hear about your friend. Sending hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The phone was 5 yrs old, the biggest thing is he lost photos & videos of GKs & puppy cause he doesn't download them in use the cloud???? I've told him he should enable that but what do I know


Google photos app. Then you don't loose the photos or run out of storage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mrsvette - love that cross stitch - is it one where the stitches are very tiny?
> 
> Margaret - sorry about your KP friend; hope the workmen are all doing a good job.
> 
> ...


Hope all went well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> More pictures from Saturday. These are from the potluck that we contribute towards. So many wonderful dishes made to share. I hope Jeanette will share the Rueben dip recipe.


Thanks for sharing these, Mary!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for sharing these, Mary!


Your welcome. I still have more to share tomorrow. I am posting in spurts so I can watch the Olympics as well as cook, knit and do dishes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well went into the kitchen to get the pork tenderloin and DH was in there, had fixed himself a plate of leftovers and was already eating. Oh well, didn't do the grilling and went back to my recliner and now it is a little after 11 pm and I just finished my first crochet hat. May do it again and go down a size in the hook. It looks okay but a bit large as it didn't "cup in" at the point should have as much as I think it should....hey, what do I know. anyway, it will be good practice for me. Never did eat dinner. Meant to say that when at Marianne's her housemate Cindi was tickled that I have begun to crochet; she is a crochet diva but doesn't knit. It was fun taking to her and she knew what I was talking about in my limited experience.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sam* Marianne and I already have started talking about the possibility of attending next year's KAP.



thewren said:


> i though her birthday was tomorrow - i best get on the wagon here - happy birthday marianne - i bet having gwen there made it all the more special. you listen to the doctor - we are looking for you to be at next year's kap. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna don't be hard on yourself...if you are in any pain take the ibuprofen. No need being uncomfortable.



Sorlenna said:


> Thank you, Joy, and everyone else who commented. I have a few scrap quilt tops waiting to be finished.
> 
> I wanted to make it through today without taking any ibuprofen; didn't, but so far have only taken one. The antibiotics will be finished by tomorrow afternoon, too, so mending! I ate a cup of mac and cheese today, which went well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree! Weren't they in an album or notebook of some sort? At least have them out where others can see them. They are lovely and should be admired.



martina said:


> I think they are too lovely to hide away. Put them in a conspicuous place. Hand embroidery is meant to be seen and Amish style looks good anywhere I think.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* Marianne and I already have started talking about the possibility of attending next year's KAP.


Matthew and I hope you will be there. We did miss you this year and hopefully Kaye Jo and Marla will be able to come again as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, the days are sure shortening???? DH stepped outside tonight & said, it's not going to freeze us it????? I checked & we are to go down to 6C/43F & it's still supposed to be summer!


A cold winters night for us (though it does get all the way down to 2 occasionally!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I do believe we need to make some and ship them to you know who....bwaaaaahhahahahaha!


thewren said:


> Sugar mice for a British Christmas
> 
> While pink or white are traditional mice colors for Christmas, do experiment with other tints if you wish. Eason, for example, made "plague" mice for Halloween, using red fondant and dipping each mouse into melted chocolate. Red, crystal sugar eyes completed the eerie look.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have you shared that recipe?


pacer said:


> I made pizza casserole for the guys tonight. I haven't made it for home lately so the boys are happy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> More pictures from Saturday. These are from the potluck that we contribute towards. So many wonderful dishes made to share. I hope Jeanette will share the Rueben dip recipe.


Bentley can't be that big yet can he? 
Thanks for posting all these photos- it has been fun to see them and I have liked them coming over the week like this instead of in one large pile. I haven't commented each time but I have sure appreciated them.
Is the 2017 date set yet?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is perfect!


gagesmom said:


> Oops sent before I attached picture :sm12: :sm12:
> 
> Gage just got in the door. Got to go.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> More pictures from KAP Saturday activities...


Pretty much, Mary. They sometimes will chat on phones between KAP meetings. Not often but sometimes. They are a royal mess when they get together.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna don't be hard on yourself...if you are in any pain take the ibuprofen. No need being uncomfortable.


Yes- it is actually better to take them regularly than try and go without- or take them early as they work more effectivelly than if you wait until the pain is bad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the picture of Don and Bob; that two-some is quite a pair. I missed seeing both of these awesome gentlemen. Wish I could convince my DH to attend with me so he could meet them. I do believe they would become fast friends...


pacer said:


> More pictures from KAP Saturday activities...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true! When we moved here in 1970 my mom must have been so lonely, she was part of such a big close family & in those days they didn't even phone, just wrote letters. If the phone rang & it was from there she wanted to hang up as the only time it did someone had died.
> I think skype us amazing for people who live distances away from close family. I'm lucky my GKs are only 5 miles away


I'm so lucky that some still live with me (Tim & Susan) and Aurora (and Paula and Chris, her DH) live only about 10 minutes from me and I see her usually 5 days/week, at least. And we all attend the same church. Her Pop (SIL #1) even calls me Momma.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmm....hadn't heard that about the rebate on electric cars here in Georgia. I'll have to see what I can find out, not that I can afford a new car. Wonder how much the cars cost initially for them to give such a big rebate? I see a few electric cars around town but they are so little. I don't think I would enjoy such a tiny car; I love having my mini van. If I could afford a newer car (note I didn't say a brand new car) I would still get a mini van or something comparable in size. I did enjoy my Kia Soul when I had it but don't know if I'd go that small again.



Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to North Battleford for DH appointment today. The Dr thinks the problem us acid reflux & will book a gastroscopy. DH has been doing well lately, Dr doubled his Nexium dose & he's being careful not to eat too much at a time.
> A few weeks ago I saw something one FB that said " in some parts of the world they drive on the right side of the road, in others they drive in the left, in Saskatchewan we drive on what's left if the road"& today I saw a real example of that, they have built 3 big new steam oil plants & have hauled massive amounts of equipment over the road, it's been beaten to death! So rough I couldn't knit????
> Gwen, we are just watching the news & there's a story about Georgia giving a $12,500 rebate -part state & part federal, on electric cars. Wow!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* Marianne and I already have started talking about the possibility of attending next year's KAP.


Well, praise God for that bit of news!!!! We will all cheer loudly to see the two of you in the Hampton Conference room next year. . . . .just think what Tami will miss while she is in Alaska during KAP. :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great looking spread of food there at the cookout. Tell Matthew the frog carving looks awesome. Yes, Bob & Don are the grill masters for sure and I know greatly appreciated. By the way, has there been some renovation at the home of Heidi & Gary? I spotted a square hole/opening in the wall above the food table that I don't recall seeing before. What room was that in?



pacer said:


> More pictures from Saturday. These are from the potluck that we contribute towards. So many wonderful dishes made to share. I hope Jeanette will share the Rueben dip recipe.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love the picture of Don and Bob; that two-some is quite a pair. I missed seeing both of these awesome gentlemen. Wish I could convince my DH to attend with me so he could meet them. I do believe they would become fast friends...


I think you are right, Gwen; they likely would have a great time together. Defiance might need some time to recover from that weekend!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

The food is on the table in the dining room as usual at Heidi's and the open square is likely new. I don't remember it being there either but hadn't realized that it was new until you mentioned it. It's just a place to put the cordless phone to be accessible from the kitchen or the dining room.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne and I were talking about KAP today and had the thought that maybe it could be moved back to June like the very first one was (or was it July) so that Dawn could attend again. It was switched to Oct. the 2nd year thinking it wouldn't be so hot and at that point didn't know we would be able to have such a nice big conference room to meet in;(big surprise when we froze to death) and then the 3rd year was switched to August and of course August again this year (thank goodness for the conference room). Just a thought. I know I really missed the past two years not seeing Dawn but with working in a school the other dates just automatically excluded her being able to attend. Like I said, just an idea for whomever is organizing it for 2017.

How exciting for Tami to get to go to Alaska! Hey...if they did change when the KAP was perhaps she could still attend too!



pacer said:


> Matthew and I hope you will be there. We did miss you this year and hopefully Kaye Jo and Marla will be able to come again as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just realized how late it is (almost midnight) and I need to get up at a reasonable time tomorrow morning...meaning 8 at the latest. Have our trash folks coming tomorrow to haul off a broken upright freezer for me. Would cost too much to repair; could probably get a small chest type for considerably less. Going to start doing some pricing but in no rush.

Sweet dreams and joyful days for all our global knitters & crocheters. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna don't be hard on yourself...if you are in any pain take the ibuprofen. No need being uncomfortable.


Oh, it isn't that bad (and I hate taking any drugs). The ibuprofen does sometimes give me a bit of a stomach ache, so I have decided that not taking it may be better--made it through today with just one, will take one before bed and see how it is in the morning.

Those electric cars were around $40k when they first came out--not sure now but likely even more. I did want a Kia Soul for a while but for some reason I don't love them any more...I do like a small car, though (have a Rio now), which is good because who knows how long before I can get a new one.

Thanks for the photos from KAP once again! Love seeing them and Matthew did a great job on the watermelon.

Off to bed for me...everyone have a good night/day!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, Mary. You are so sweet and have such a kind heart. I so enjoy spending time with you and Matthew.

Gwen, I'm with you about June! I already have a trip planned for August and would have to miss the KAP. It was a tough decision, but I just couldn't pass on the trip. I'll be there in June if we change it. 

I'm having friends over for dinner on Saturday and want to make Sangria. I have been searching the internet, but can't decide which one to make. I couldn't find my recipe, which was very good. Sometimes there are just too many choices!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bob and Don are treasures for sure! I think the burgers tasted better because of Bob's chef hat and apron!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmm....hadn't heard that about the rebate on electric cars here in Georgia. I'll have to see what I can find out, not that I can afford a new car. Wonder how much the cars cost initially for them to give such a big rebate? I see a few electric cars around town but they are so little. I don't think I would enjoy such a tiny car; I love having my mini van. If I could afford a newer car (note I didn't say a brand new car) I would still get a mini van or something comparable in size. I did enjoy my Kia Soul when I had it but don't know if I'd go that small again.


I don't think they would be much good here. We have to travel too far & in winter I can't imagine they could put out enough heat to keep from freezing to death


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, hope your DH is doing better & no blood clot.

Mary thanks for more great photos.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Oops sent before I attached picture :sm12: :sm12:
> 
> Gage just got in the door. Got to go.


That looks beautiful finished Mel . I've used the basic Roma pattern twice now but I've never followed the pattern exactly always changed it for whatever idea I have , think next time I'll follow it exactly


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

well, its one in the morning, i took a hr nap after my shower, and before i fixed sloppy joes, had tea with caffeine for lunch, (i only keep decaf here) so i am wide eyed and bushy tailed. i have been watching the Olympics until with all the heavy rain, the satellite is non responsive. so i am reading from my kindle and checking out Pinterest. I figure its supposed to be still raining tomorrow, so i will be cleaning house, ugh! but then i think i will set up a card table in my utility room and start doing my sisters bowling ball, i have the halve marbles folks put them in class vases i think, but i did myself one this spring, i used the E6000 glue sold at wm. it holds in heat or cold. i have mine in my red wheel barrow where i planted my sedum. i want to take kim hers when we go to nashville in little over a wk. my sister has everything and is a out door gardening type, she has a wooded back yard and huge pool and i always try to do her something she can't buy for her back yard, like sun catchers. one yr my cousin and i did the concrete birdbaths, using elephant ear leaves over our mound of sand and putting quick crete all over it to the edge so you have those wonderful veins. i wanted to fix her a fancy bird cage with sedum in it but can't find a bird cage like i wanted, so i will keep looking.
So is everyone asleep. we have had rain for days on end here, not complaining cause we were so hot and dry before. 
well, gonna see if i can go to sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, it isn't that bad (and I hate taking any drugs). The ibuprofen does sometimes give me a bit of a stomach ache, so I have decided that not taking it may be better--made it through today with just one, will take one before bed and see how it is in the morning.
> 
> Those electric cars were around $40k when they first came out--not sure now but likely even more. I did want a Kia Soul for a while but for some reason I don't love them any more...I do like a small car, though (have a Rio now), which is good because who knows how long before I can get a new one.
> 
> ...


Try our Paracetamol- Acetaminophen. Isn't google useful? No stomach irritation and very safe as long as taken in the correct dosage


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Oops! Happy Birthday Marianne!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> More pictures from Saturday. These are from the potluck that we contribute towards. So many wonderful dishes made to share. I hope Jeanette will share the Rueben dip recipe.


is 
Thank you for more great pictures of KAP. All that delicious food is making me hungry. Don is obviously in charge of cooking - he makes a great supervisor! (only joking).


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Can a stash be "too big," Bonnie??


Bonnie7591 said:


> You'll be a pro in no time.
> I find crochet goes faster than knitting, except for doilies of course, they take forever. A lady from work gifted me a big bag if crochet cotton that was her moms, I really should dig it out some day. I think I could knit crochet & cross stitch for the rest if my life without buying anything, do you think my stash us too big?
> I've got a crochet mermaid tail kit in order to do for my niece for Christmas, should arrive this week. If it goes well I may do one for GD as well.


 :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Agreed!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your mom is doing better & nice your friends mom was well enough to visit.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Everything looks wonderful, Pacer! So glad you all had a great time!


pacer said:


> I took many pictures so I will share pictures throughout the week. We didn't take a group shot for some reason this year but I have many pictures with the wonderful people who made the journey this year for KAP.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Had a pretty good night. DH us doing quite well. Dr. put him on Warfarin to prevent blood clots, but pharmacist doesn't like that he's on that plus celebrex so caution us key. I didn't think of the stairs for me running up and down. It will be fine when he develops a routine and I only have to move the wedge and icing machine a couple if times per day.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How many items did you collect for the Elm, Mary?


pacer said:


> Matthew had to find someone else to tease or mess around with so Ohio Joy was the person this year. She graciously accepted his teasing which he doesn't do too much of it. Joy did go home with Matthew's Kumihimo with beads. Matthew says he didn't like using the beads so that will be the only one he will make with beads. Certainly a precious gift for Joy.
> 
> The goslings and Elm were truly blessed this weekend as well. Some people will be receiving some warm gifts to get through the winter.
> 
> We had a lot of fun, but didn't leave the hotel much. We ordered pizza for Friday evening.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

My sympathies to you, also, Tami.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, wonderful pictures. Looks like you all had a great time. Wow! What great looking yarn, how could you choose.
> 
> I'm glad everyone had safe travel.
> 
> Tami, my condolences on the loss of your friend


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning.???? 

7:25 am and I am up. Need to roll my rear end out of bed. Today is Gages last day of campHHe is a little saddened by this but we will make it work. 

We get Gages glasses today and I know he is looking forward to that. Also my Mom is coming to visit this afternoon. I have told Gage but I am not sure he remembers.

Off I go as I need to get stuff sorted and ready to go this morning. 

Take care everyone and have a great day.????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Had a pretty good night. DH us doing quite well. Dr. put him on Warfarin to prevent blood clots, but pharmacist doesn't like that he's on that plus celebrex so caution us key. I didn't think of the stairs for me running up and down. It will be fine when he develops a routine and I only have to move the wedge and icing machine a couple if times per day.


Caution with the two is a good idea. He shouldn't need the warfarin for long if it is a preventative. If the pharmacist hasn't checked with the doctor it is worth checking just in case s/he hasn't registered. I assume he had no signs of a clot then?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Friday everyone. I've been trying hard to get caught up but still 30 pages behind! I'm heading to the gym now and will be back later. 
think the weather is finally cooling off here 
Rookie I'm glad to read your husband's doing well after his surgery.
Melody, I'm sure Gage is counting the days till school One of my granddaughters is anxious to get back too, she loves being with the other kids


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Donna/Southern Gal I have so wanted to do one of the concrete leaves. I had an elephant ear plant at my old house (23 years ago!) so don't have access to a leaf. I'm keeping on the lookout for someone with the plant that would give me a leaf. I love garden art but unfortunately my flower beds are in horrible shape. I keep hoping I will get them back eventually. This morning, since it had rained so much last night I was able to pull a few weeds that had encroached the opening of the gate into the back yard. I have one of those 4-pronged weeders and was able to clear that area. Pulled up fairly easily. Perhaps tomorrow morning I can get out earlier and get more down in one of my flower beds. I needed to quit for now and get my meds and breakfast. Have a guy coming at 10 to haul off the broken down freezer.



Southern Gal said:


> well, its one in the morning, i took a hr nap after my shower, and before i fixed sloppy joes, had tea with caffeine for lunch, (i only keep decaf here) so i am wide eyed and bushy tailed. i have been watching the Olympics until with all the heavy rain, the satellite is non responsive. so i am reading from my kindle and checking out Pinterest. I figure its supposed to be still raining tomorrow, so i will be cleaning house, ugh! but then i think i will set up a card table in my utility room and start doing my sisters bowling ball, i have the halve marbles folks put them in class vases i think, but i did myself one this spring, i used the E6000 glue sold at wm. it holds in heat or cold. i have mine in my red wheel barrow where i planted my sedum. i want to take kim hers when we go to nashville in little over a wk. my sister has everything and is a out door gardening type, she has a wooded back yard and huge pool and i always try to do her something she can't buy for her back yard, like sun catchers. one yr my cousin and i did the concrete birdbaths, using elephant ear leaves over our mound of sand and putting quick crete all over it to the edge so you have those wonderful veins. i wanted to fix her a fancy bird cage with sedum in it but can't find a bird cage like i wanted, so i will keep looking.
> So is everyone asleep. we have had rain for days on end here, not complaining cause we were so hot and dry before.
> well, gonna see if i can go to sleep.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Caution with the two is a good idea. He shouldn't need the warfarin for long if it is a preventative. If the pharmacist hasn't checked with the doctor it is worth checking just in case s/he hasn't registered. I assume he had no signs of a clot then?


Pharmacist did talk to the Dr. Ultrsound for clots was clear.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning, Maya and I are off for our walk. Yeah.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Try our Paracetamol- Acetaminophen. Isn't google useful? No stomach irritation and very safe as long as taken in the correct dosage


Unfortunately, that doesn't do a lot for me, not sure why. I'll be fine--just have to eat carefully for a few more days. I ended up not taking anything before bed either (I actually have a pretty high pain tolerance; what bothered me most was the sharp sudden ones when eating, so I was taking it regularly the first four or five days to dull everything. Today makes a week, so I should be well on the mend at this point--two tender spots remain and the other bits are just sore at this point, if that makes sense.)

Southern Gal, your project sounds fun--I love garden stuff also but haven't had a garden for a long time so miss that. I do have a couple of small wind chimes but don't want to annoy neighbors, or else I'd have more.

I'm off to get a second cuppa and see what's what today. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, and I meant to add also that I'm glad Jeanette's DH is doing well after his surgery.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nannyof6, envy you visiting Jersey shore. I do miss the Atlantic in summer. Glad you had good time with family.


Thank you, the ocean temp one day was over 70 degrees and very clean (no seaweed) but the rip currents were severe. No dolphins!! Love to watch for them!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have you shared that recipe?


I shared it quite a while ago. 
Cook 1 pound of ground beef or sausage and drain. (add whatever seasonings you would like to the meat as well as onions/bell peppers)
Cook 1 16 ounce box of rotini noodles Or what you have on hand and drain.
Add 2-3 jars of pizza sauce to the meat after it is drained.
I add pepperoni and black olives to the sauce. Cook on low until the noodles are done.
Add the drained noodles to the meat sauce and put the mix into a casserole dish. Top with shredded mozzarella cheese.
Bake at 350 *F for 20 minutes.
Let the cheese set for 5 minutes before serving.

Matthew will eat this meal but not spaghetti with any red sauces so it is a quick meal to make that he will eat with the rest of the family.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful picture and how nice to be able to put a face to your name. My grandchildren live very close (just a few miles from me) but they are always so busy it will often be weeks between visits. There are 5 ranging from 10 (almost 11!) to 19.


Thanks Gwen!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture Joanne you have a lovely family and more beautiful grandchildren . I quickly skimmed past your winter picture not ready to think about the end of summer yet although the geese flying overhead early morning and late evening are doing a good job of reminding me that summer is ending . It s been another beautiful sunny warm day here and I'm hoping it continues well into September fingers crossed. Although maybe we could have a little rain tomorrow late afternoon ish as my youngest has decided he is going to do barbecue food for us so if you don't here no more from me after tomorrow you know why . Hope he doesn't cook like his mother ????


Thank you Sonja!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great picture nanny - great looking family. --- sam


Thank you Sam!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They're so cute!


Thank you Bonnie!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pharmacist did talk to the Dr. Ultrsound for clots was clear.


That's good news so I'm assuming husband is home . Hope he is managing ok and wishing him a speedy recovery


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Bob and Don are treasures for sure! I think the burgers tasted better because of Bob's chef hat and apron!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's good news so I'm assuming husband is home . Hope he is managing ok and wishing him a speedy recovery


He's home and getting around pretty well. PT and home nurse will visit here this afternoon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's home and getting around pretty well. PT and home nurse will visit here this afternoon.


That's very good news


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope you eventually got some sleep.
Ive seen tutorials for making those bird baths, no elephant ears here but was thinking I could use rhubarb leaves? Maybe a fall project.
Hope you have a good trip to visit your sister.



Southern Gal said:


> well, its one in the morning, i took a hr nap after my shower, and before i fixed sloppy joes, had tea with caffeine for lunch, (i only keep decaf here) so i am wide eyed and bushy tailed. i have been watching the Olympics until with all the heavy rain, the satellite is non responsive. so i am reading from my kindle and checking out Pinterest. I figure its supposed to be still raining tomorrow, so i will be cleaning house, ugh! but then i think i will set up a card table in my utility room and start doing my sisters bowling ball, i have the halve marbles folks put them in class vases i think, but i did myself one this spring, i used the E6000 glue sold at wm. it holds in heat or cold. i have mine in my red wheel barrow where i planted my sedum. i want to take kim hers when we go to nashville in little over a wk. my sister has everything and is a out door gardening type, she has a wooded back yard and huge pool and i always try to do her something she can't buy for her back yard, like sun catchers. one yr my cousin and i did the concrete birdbaths, using elephant ear leaves over our mound of sand and putting quick crete all over it to the edge so you have those wonderful veins. i wanted to fix her a fancy bird cage with sedum in it but can't find a bird cage like i wanted, so i will keep looking.
> So is everyone asleep. we have had rain for days on end here, not complaining cause we were so hot and dry before.
> well, gonna see if i can go to sleep.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Can a stash be "too big," Bonnie??
> 
> :sm17:


Probably not :sm02: But I don't want my kids going to put me in a home & like my neighbor saying " what the --- did she think she was going to do with all this stuff" :sm06:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Again today, we are supposed to get rain. I can only hope. It will probably start when I begin running errands!

Jeanette- Glad DH is home and doing well. DD gave me a bell to ring when I needed her! I loved using it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pharmacist did talk to the Dr. Ultrsound for clots was clear.


That's good, hope the recovery goes well now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Unfortunately, that doesn't do a lot for me, not sure why. I'll be fine--just have to eat carefully for a few more days. I ended up not taking anything before bed either (I actually have a pretty high pain tolerance; what bothered me most was the sharp sudden ones when eating, so I was taking it regularly the first four or five days to dull everything. Today makes a week, so I should be well on the mend at this point--two tender spots remain and the other bits are just sore at this point, if that makes sense.)
> 
> Southern Gal, your project sounds fun--I love garden stuff also but haven't had a garden for a long time so miss that. I do have a couple of small wind chimes but don't want to annoy neighbors, or else I'd have more.
> 
> I'm off to get a second cuppa and see what's what today. Hugs & blessings to all.


You may think I'm crazy but acetaminophen/Tylenol doesn't do anything for me unless I take it with Coca Cola, someone told me the addition of all thst caffeine is probably why that works.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you, the ocean temp one day was over 70 degrees and very clean (no seaweed) but the rip currents were severe. No dolphins!! Love to watch for them!


Scary when the currents are so strong, at least no worries about that in our lakes, just cold & a few blood suckers, yuk


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's home and getting around pretty well. PT and home nurse will visit here this afternoon.


Good news


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning everyone. Again today, we are supposed to get rain. I can only hope. It will probably start when I begin running errands!
> 
> Jeanette- Glad DH is home and doing well. DD gave me a bell to ring when I needed her! I loved using it!


Dale has his phone and texts me..I'm sure he likes beong waited on and I'm happt to do it; he took good care of me when I had the mastectomy and reconstruction.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You may think I'm crazy but acetaminophen/Tylenol doesn't do anything for me unless I take it with Coca Cola, someone told me the addition of all thst caffeine is probably why that works.


I think that's why Excedrin works for me.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dale has his phone and texts me..I'm sure he likes beong waited on and I'm happt to do it; he took good care of me when I had the mastectomy and reconstruction.


You both do well in taking care of the other in times of need. I am sure that Dale will be fed well with your tasty recipes. So glad that you are done with the contract assignment so that you can be there for him.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just a quick check in. Glasses are here and camp is done. Gages bed was delivered. Nana is here. We are off to mail his letter to his penal and some retail therapy ☺ 

Gage and his Nana (my Mom)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just a quick check in. Glasses are here and camp is done. Gages bed was delivered. Nana is here. We are off to mail his letter to his penal and some retail therapy ☺
> 
> Gage and his Nana (my Mom)


What a great picture Mel . I think Gage has the same smile as your mum


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody tell Gage his glasses look cool. Nice having better vision isn't it Gage!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just a quick check in. Glasses are here and camp is done. Gages bed was delivered. Nana is here. We are off to mail his letter to his penal and some retail therapy ☺
> 
> Gage and his Nana (my Mom)


Lovely photo, Mel, your Mom looks like a super Nana, and Gage looks good in his glasses.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, sure hope your healing is progressing, and the faster the better. This is no small thing to have done and can really knock it out of you. Healing wishes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just a quick check in. Glasses are here and camp is done. Gages bed was delivered. Nana is here. We are off to mail his letter to his penal and some retail therapy ☺
> 
> Gage and his Nana (my Mom)


Gage, you look fantastic. My grandson wears glasses too and he loves them. Sure made a difference in seeing and I hope it does for you too. Your Nana looks so lovely and there's nothing like Nana hugs. Hope that new bed is wonderful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dale has his phone and texts me..I'm sure he likes beong waited on and I'm happt to do it; he took good care of me when I had the mastectomy and reconstruction.


That is so special Rookie. You are a special couple indeed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning, Maya and I are off for our walk. Yeah.


Don't know how you do it in the heat. Guess up early helps some. Hope it was a wonderful walk for both of you, well, I'm sure it was.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have to get off. I'm away for the weekend again with a girlfriend and it should be great fun. A week ago during the week we went to a spa. Didn't do any treatments but enjoyed the outdoor hot jacuzzi and it is so hot we can't stay in long. Then relaxed in the room that looks like a Roman Bath where my friend fell asleep for a while and I rested. Now same friend and I are off again. What fun!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> well, its one in the morning, i took a hr nap after my shower, and before i fixed sloppy joes, had tea with caffeine for lunch, (i only keep decaf here) so i am wide eyed and bushy tailed. i have been watching the Olympics until with all the heavy rain, the satellite is non responsive. so i am reading from my kindle and checking out Pinterest. I figure its supposed to be still raining tomorrow, so i will be cleaning house, ugh! but then i think i will set up a card table in my utility room and start doing my sisters bowling ball, i have the halve marbles folks put them in class vases i think, but i did myself one this spring, i used the E6000 glue sold at wm. it holds in heat or cold. i have mine in my red wheel barrow where i planted my sedum. i want to take kim hers when we go to nashville in little over a wk. my sister has everything and is a out door gardening type, she has a wooded back yard and huge pool and i always try to do her something she can't buy for her back yard, like sun catchers. one yr my cousin and i did the concrete birdbaths, using elephant ear leaves over our mound of sand and putting quick crete all over it to the edge so you have those wonderful veins. i wanted to fix her a fancy bird cage with sedum in it but can't find a bird cage like i wanted, so i will keep looking.
> So is everyone asleep. we have had rain for days on end here, not complaining cause we were so hot and dry before.
> well, gonna see if i can go to sleep.


You are so creative. I would love the things you are making, especially with the elephant ear bird baths. So wonderful to hear from you whenever you drop by. Safe traveling.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Donna/Southern Gal I have so wanted to do one of the concrete leaves. I had an elephant ear plant at my old house (23 years ago!) so don't have access to a leaf. I'm keeping on the lookout for someone with the plant that would give me a leaf. I love garden art but unfortunately my flower beds are in horrible shape. I keep hoping I will get them back eventually. This morning, since it had rained so much last night I was able to pull a few weeds that had encroached the opening of the gate into the back yard. I have one of those 4-pronged weeders and was able to clear that area. Pulled up fairly easily. Perhaps tomorrow morning I can get out earlier and get more down in one of my flower beds. I needed to quit for now and get my meds and breakfast. Have a guy coming at 10 to haul off the broken down freezer.


they are not hard to do gwennie, just mound you some sand up just bigger than the leaf, build the mound up high for a deeper bath, or mine are just cupped a little. be sure not to let your concrete go over the edge of the leaf, it looks awful, cause you won't have any veins from the leaf. i learned the hard way. you can also paint them, we sorta of tinted our concrete. look on pinterest for the instructions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

super good news gwen - we'll be looking for you. --- sam
]


Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* Marianne and I already have started talking about the possibility of attending next year's KAP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh absolutely. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I do believe we need to make some and ship them to you know who....bwaaaaahhahahahaha!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gage looks very happy with his glasses and his Nan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops - it is a hole in the ceiling i believe - the kitchen is waiting for a totally new ceiling. hopefully by next kap. i don't even notice it anymore. i think it happened because someone was not quick enough to fix a leak - didn't believe it actually. he is sorry now. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Great looking spread of food there at the cookout. Tell Matthew the frog carving looks awesome. Yes, Bob & Don are the grill masters for sure and I know greatly appreciated. By the way, has there been some renovation at the home of Heidi & Gary? I spotted a square hole/opening in the wall above the food table that I don't recall seeing before. What room was that in?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - that hole - it has always been there. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I think you are right, Gwen; they likely would have a great time together. Defiance might need some time to recover from that weekend!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> The food is on the table in the dining room as usual at Heidi's and the open square is likely new. I don't remember it being there either but hadn't realized that it was new until you mentioned it. It's just a place to put the cordless phone to be accessible from the kitchen or the dining room.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-419386-1.html#9512087


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the glasses look good. hope everyone had a great time. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just a quick check in. Glasses are here and camp is done. Gages bed was delivered. Nana is here. We are off to mail his letter to his penal and some retail therapy ☺
> 
> Gage and his Nana (my Mom)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gage, you look fantastic. My grandson wears glasses too and he loves them. Sure made a difference in seeing and I hope it does for you too. Your Nana looks so lovely and there's nothing like Nana hugs. Hope that new bed is wonderful!


Well said, Daralene.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You may think I'm crazy but acetaminophen/Tylenol doesn't do anything for me unless I take it with Coca Cola, someone told me the addition of all thst caffeine is probably why that works.


I know aspirin and caffeine helped when I had a migraine (nothing took it away, but if I got that combo early enough, it helped a lot). I'm not even sure we have any acetaminophen in the house anyway!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It's a heavy late afternoon rain here again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not in the ceiling same...looks like the phone is sitting in the square opening. Ohio Joy said she thought it was so the phone could be answered from the kitchen or the dining room (I think it was Joy who said that.)


thewren said:


> oops - it is a hole in the ceiling i believe - the kitchen is waiting for a totally new ceiling. hopefully by next kap. i don't even notice it anymore. i think it happened because someone was not quick enough to fix a leak - didn't believe it actually. he is sorry now. --- sam


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's home and getting around pretty well. PT and home nurse will visit here this afternoon.


????????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you eventually got some sleep.
> Ive seen tutorials for making those bird baths, no elephant ears here but was thinking I could use rhubarb leaves? Maybe a fall project.
> Hope you have a good trip to visit your sister.


Good idea with Rhuhbarb leaves, if they aren't large enough try doubling them together... Just a thought.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Just a quick check in. Glasses are here and camp is done. Gages bed was delivered. Nana is here. We are off to mail his letter to his penal and some retail therapy ☺
> 
> Gage and his Nana (my Mom)


????????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Just a quick check in. Glasses are here and camp is done. Gages bed was delivered. Nana is here. We are off to mail his letter to his penal and some retail therapy ☺
> 
> Gage and his Nana (my Mom)


Love the glasses Gage. You are growing up so quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You may think I'm crazy but acetaminophen/Tylenol doesn't do anything for me unless I take it with Coca Cola, someone told me the addition of all thst caffeine is probably why that works.


correct- when I was in the UK paracetamol would sometimes be sold with caffeine as they work together to increase its effectiveness. So when I had a migraine I would look for coffee and paracetamol or asprin -would alternate them (wouldn't be so effective for migraines caused by caffeine though!). The caffeine dilates the blood vessels in the brain thus increasing the amount of paracetamol taken up to the brain is what a pharmacist told me. And also constriction of blood vessels in the brain area causes or worsens headaches so again the caffeine helps.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dale has his phone and texts me..I'm sure he likes beong waited on and I'm happt to do it; he took good care of me when I had the mastectomy and reconstruction.


And that is how it should be when one of you is sick. Yesterday Vicky said to ignore Brett- he would ring me if he wanted anything. He is much better today, still not right but getting there. And so far no one is showing signs of getting it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just a quick check in. Glasses are here and camp is done. Gages bed was delivered. Nana is here. We are off to mail his letter to his penal and some retail therapy ☺
> 
> Gage and his Nana (my Mom)


The glasses suit him, and he looks so happy.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage says Thank you.???? 
Nana says Thank you as well.???? 

We went to Dollorama and bought a few things I needed and a few more that I didn't. Same thing happened at Giant Tiger.

Came home and did 4 loads of laundry and ordered pizza. 

Will go for groceries tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage and I helped my Mom set up her tablet and Gage has helped her to download some games.
Here they are playing Clash of Clans. Nana has picked up the game a lot quicker then I ever did.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

We also went by a wonderful toy store called Jesters here in town. Some pics from there. Gage had asked if he could get a Rubics Cube I agreed..


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gage looks so happy and handsome with his new glasses. He is certainly growing up in a hurry. Gage and his Nana both have wonderful smiles. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH is out if surgery. Dr. said it was a little tricky getting his new knee (xlg) in, but all is good. I won't see him until he's in a regular room, but things went well.


Good to hear!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


Wonderful!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mel- Great pic of Gage and your mom.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Liz! Is your finger better, today? And how have your eyes been?


budasha said:


> A lovely couple.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen they are beautiful! You learned it so quickly! Another ninja! I have never been able to figure out crochet. Maybe I will try again (now that I have the wisdom of my advanced years!!!).


Gweniepooh said:


> Here are my first two crocheted projects. The square dishcloth I've done twice now (this was the 2nd) and then what they call a spa cloth. Moving on to another project in the class now.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your photos, Sonja. Looks like a lovely town.


Swedenme said:


> Went wandering down the coastline today . Was very busy lots of people about . Well lots for the area I live in ð
> Here are some pictures . All I can say people must have been very small a few hundred look at these door frames


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad you are improving, Sorlenna.


Sorlenna said:


> Heh. I was so hungry it was hard to go slow, except that it hurt to go faster. But yes, it was very good. I had a piece of bread crumbled into cream of mushroom soup for lunch today and it went well. I'm not quite ready for a cheeseburger, but I'm getting there. :sm23:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That's very cool, Gwen! You will have it finished in a few days!


Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sonja and Sassafras for the encouragement on the crocheting. Definitely faster than my knitting. Also thank you Sorlenna.
> 
> Would love to get to the point that I could make this:
> https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=132129&cat_id=671


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just reminding myself that I am up to page 84.... :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

From me too, Julie!!


Swedenme said:


> That's looking good Julie . Hope your cold is just a 24 hour one and you feel a lot better tomorrow


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sam. I think they are both wonderful people.


thewren said:


> what a delightful couple oneapril - they look very happy and well suited to each other. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Daralene. They are dear. I can't wait to see your mitten!


Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I love that pattern. Beautiful
> OneApril, what a lovely couple!!!!
> Gwen, How nice that you have been inspired to crochet. Really lovely cloths too.
> 
> Back to knitting for me. When I get far enough along I'll take a photo. It certainly resembles the photo on the pattern. Yay!!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good to hear from you, mrsvette! Glad you are settling in to Florida. Show us a picture of the cross stitch when you're ready.


mrsvette said:


> Haven't been on for quite some time but have been reading tea party. Lots going on the past month+ and way too much to go into. So many wonderful photos of travels, items made, family and friends and especially this past weekend at the KAP. Looked so wonderful and glad all enjoyed it - who wouldn't with such nice folks to spend time with. The colors of the wool really popped out in the pics too! My condolences to to have lost those near and dear and prayers for those who aren't well and get better everyday. Loved the recipes too and have a list of those I want to make when I can get over to my extended family. This has been my first official summer in Florida. Have survived - so far - and have to get used to the downpours and storms. I feel so badly for folks in Louisana with all the flooding. Now I have to give super thumbs up to Gwen! Looks like things are falling into place slowly but surely and do hope the riff raff are out of their place soon. You're a wiz at crocheting too! Now Julie that sweater that's making it's way to Georgia is magnificent! I know Gwen will jump for joy when it arrives. The piece you're working on now is also beautiful. Wish I had the talent and patience but don't. Now I'm back to doing counted cross stitching to pass the time when away from the house. It's going slowly but making progress. I do hope every one has a wonderful day/evening and get to smile a lot - that's what keeping me going looking at the tea party! CYH!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am sorry, Margaret.


darowil said:


> Just heard that one of the ladies in our Thursday KP group died on Sunday. She has always been unwell but it has come as a shock.
> Seems a lot of people around me have dying recently-until Angela it was family members of friends rather than friends. While I'm not sure how old younger than me with a low 20s son still home.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How wonderful to have lemons right off the tree! I have never had lemon marmalade - bet it's tasty!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sorlenna! Fan just brought me a dozen lemons from her tree. I will juice some, the rest are earmarked for marmalade.
> I will wish you speedy healing of those gums.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Good to hear from you, mrsvette! Glad you are settling in to Florida. Show us a picture of the cross stitch when you're ready.


Good Morning! If you go to new tea party the pages are listed for what I'm working on and 4 I've done. Hope it's cooling down some by you. DH and I used to go to Carlisle for Corvette show in August and usually super hot and stormy. Think it's next weekend too. Miss it. Would stay at Fulton Steamboat heading back to NY. Have a wonderful day! Hugs!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love, love the quilt square patterns, Joan! Awesome work!!


mrsvette said:


> The Aida cloth comes in different sizes like 14 count (14 holes per inch) and that's what I'm working on now. The X's look nice and neat most of the time. Have worked on 18 count and also 22 count. It's good to have something to "fall back on" since I'm in Florida. Will look for some pics of pieces I've made in the past. Gave many as gifts too. Found 4 to share.
> JULIE - hope you feel better real soon. Fan is quite a good friend to so many! Hope you enjoy the lemons!
> Hope all goes well with DH's surgery too!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the photos, Mary. It is great to put names with faces! And I love the "see no evil..." photo!! What a great bunch of guys to support their wives this way.


pacer said:


> Some more pictures from our first day of KAP...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

There are adorable, Kaye!


Poledra65 said:


> Gizmo always looks so concerned. Lol


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love, love the quilt square patterns, Joan! Awesome work!!


Thank you! Piece I'm working on now taking longer. Only stitch outside as I don't have a "chair" inside yet that's comfy and near lighting. Been very humid and stormy and threads stick to fingers. Have a good one!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am so anxious to see you model Julie's artwork, Gwen!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely will post a photo when I get it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It looks good so far, Daralene. Sorry you had to rip. I am very bad at charts so kudos to you for powering through them!


Cashmeregma said:


> So disappointed. Had to rip back a whole section of the mitten. Took a while to realize the pattern wasn't working out right. I miss my written patterns. Everything was right there if it was written well. Never had this trouble. Think it is because the symbols are on one page and the written out what they mean is on the other page. I worked out a thing where I had them above the pattern but now I am going to cut out the written out way of doing the cables and put them beside the symbol since they are spaced differently. I double checked them but somehow still didn't get it right. First section is good so I know it is me. Anyway, here is a photo after I frogged back to the first pattern. Will take a few days off and see if my mind gets better and get things cleaned up around the house so my mind isn't so cluttered. Somehow when my house is cluttered, it reflects my mind or vice versa. :sm09: I did use markers but they have to be added back in when I figure out where I am and start knitting again.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

HOORAY!!


Gweniepooh said:


> *My Gurnesey arrived!!!* I immediately opened it and tried it on. Perfect fit and it is absolutely the *most* beautiful sweater I've ever had!!! Julie you are amazing and I immediately felt a NZ Julie hug! I just had Hannah take a front and back picture of it and emailed it to myself so I can post it. As soon as it gets to my email I'll post pictures. *Thank you Julie! I love it!!!*


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fabulous!!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Ta-da! Can not wait for cold weather!! Perfect weight (of the Gurnsey, not me...LOL) for our winters. I love the fit; any smaller it would be a bit snug and any bigger would feel boxy. I am beyond delighted!!! I love all of it and the cuffs give it a slightly feminine touch I think. It is going to get quite a lot of wear!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful photos, Sonja! I can almost feel the ocean breeze on my face! Perhaps save the swim to Sweden for another day??


Swedenme said:


> I finally got of my lazy behind and cut all the grass did some more laundry made something to eat and then since husband was at his brothers and it was still very warm went to the beach to cool down with youngest son


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Agreed!


pacer said:


> You will figure it out. You are a fabulous knitter.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for you Dear mom, Tami.


tami_ohio said:


> Got a message from my brother. Nurse says mom has reached another stage of decline. She is sleeping almost all the time and doesn't want to wake to eat. We could use some prayers please


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice to hear from you, Joanne (you are almost my neighbor!!)


Nannyof6GS said:


> Yes, I have been here before but under my old name (Nannyof3). Since my youngest daughter had the triplets (2 years ago) I finally got around to asking Admin to change my name to include all the boys!
> 
> I have several knitting projects going at the same time. Most of them started before my mom passed and I am just now getting back to them. I have been ripping more the last several days. Takes awhile to clear the cobwebs out of my head and find where I left off of things.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Your quilt blocks are awesome! What an intricate pattern!


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, you're not alone!
> 
> Okay, I got three of four (my camera didn't like one photo, apparently, as I tried to email it three times and it didn't go). This pattern is called Star of the Orient, and there are 35 blocks all together, currently not assembled into the full quilt top. This was fun--the block's assembled in a sort of spiral, and I'd never done one like that before.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely photo!


kiwifrau said:


> Just spent the past 3.5 hours with KPer "Davena", what a fantastic time we had. This is the 1st time I've been able to meet up with one of the woman from KP and we are hoping to meet again and again.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So cute!


Swedenme said:


> Here is the shrug/ bolero I finished . It's a beautiful cheery Christmas red. Had to frog the sheep cardigan back a few rows as I counted in the button band stitches in with the pattern stitches well it was the middle of the night ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Brrrr!


mrsvette said:


> I am certainly not going to miss winter. Loved last one here in Florida. Year before in Brooklyn Jimmy and Matt shoveled me out. They refused money but gladly accepted my offer to make them breakfast.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the photo and the specs!


gagesmom said:


> Just a quick check in. Glasses are here and camp is done. Gages bed was delivered. Nana is here. We are off to mail his letter to his penal and some retail therapy ☺
> 
> Gage and his Nana (my Mom)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> From me too, Julie!!


Thank you, but it is definitely more than 24 hours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> How wonderful to have lemons right off the tree! I have never had lemon marmalade - bet it's tasty!!


It is one of my very favourites, after Lime Marmalade


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam, I know Heidi is worried. I am, too, a little bit. Please leave your oxygen concentrator on during the flight. No one will notice the sound. Most people had sound cancelling headphones on when we flew to Seattle. We may need to have a "Come to Jesus" talk when you get back, if you don't! You need that oxygen even when sitting, even if you don't think so! We love you.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I flew to up state New York last year. I found that I did not need the oxygen concentrater during flight.
StellaK


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I would too.
> 
> Don't I remember a story about rabbit and some chicken bones?


You do!

So proud of you Melody!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, you're not alone!
> 
> Okay, I got three of four (my camera didn't like one photo, apparently, as I tried to email it three times and it didn't go). This pattern is called Star of the Orient, and there are 35 blocks all together, currently not assembled into the full quilt top. This was fun--the block's assembled in a sort of spiral, and I'd never done one like that before.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got a lovely Christmas red shrug finished , almost finshed the entrelac cardigan don't like the pink I used but it was fun to learn once I got my left handed brain into gear and understood which way to go ????And I'm almost onto the sleeves on the sheep cardigan . I'm happy with the knitting not so happy with the sleeplessness , did have a better night last night although this morning I have another worry now , had to make an appointment for youngest to see doctor as he has a suspicious looking purple coloured mark on his leg . Got straight into see doctor who had a good look at it and measured it and has made an appointment for him to go to skin centre to get it checked out , think I could definitely write a guide book on all the medical facilities in the northeast of England .


Sonja, so sorry to hear about the mark on your youngest's leg. Hope it turns out to be nothing serious.

Thank you to everyone for the prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam, sending prayers for Bailey to have a successful school year, this year, and until she graduates.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Well, praise God for that bit of news!!!! We will all cheer loudly to see the two of you in the Hampton Conference room next year. . . . .just think what Tami will miss while she is in Alaska during KAP. :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


IF I get to go to Alaska! Sure hoping, but doubt it will happen. But the offer to join friends has been made.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I flew to up state New York last year. I found that I did not need the oxygen concentrater during flight.
> StellaK


Glad you didn't need it in flight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The pattern is free on ravelry Sam
> Adult version
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baa-ble-hat
> There is also a link on this page for a 3-5 year old size
> I downsized the pattern to fit a 3-6 month old baby


----------

